# Support thread for all the atheist,agnostic,non-religious and secular humanist TTCers



## westfall

Hi ladies, 
I got this idea from the Christian TTC thread and hope that no one takes offence, just different beliefs! :flower:

I find that I sometimes feel left out as an atheistic leaning agnostic and thought it would be great to have a support thread for those without faith or whose religious beliefs are more personal as opposed to religious. I think we get a little forgotten :( 

So I welcome anyone from the strong atheist to those whose personal spiritual beliefs only really fit into the "other" category. We can chat about the unique issues surrounding TTC or parenting without faith and with questioning faith! :friends:


----------



## readerwriter

I'm in! I'm still trying to figure out what I define myself as, but I don't think there's a higher power with a particular plan. I'll get pregnant if or when I do, not because it's part of any kind of plan. I'd love to chat with others! :flower:


----------



## sarahh

Hi, I don't have any particular faith. Think it would be great to have a thread to support each other.


----------



## westfall

Great! im glad that at least a few people are on board hopefuly more will follow! sometimes I feel like declaring your self irreligious (particularly atheist) is sort of like coming out of the closet! lol. I was worried no one would respond or simply call me a heathen. :haha:

My story, raised Roman Catholic (catholic school junior kindergarden-grade 12 boo...) but pretty early on decided it wasnt for me. I have a degree in biopsychology so I pretty strongly believe in materialism. I am not an atheist per se, as to state something with 100% certainty that cannot be tested or measured would not make me a very good scientist now would it lol. 

my TTC philosophy is certainly not one where im banking on a man in the clouds "bless" me with a child. I believe that I need to prepare my mind and body (both equally important) for pregnancy. 

I also believe that one can find spirituality all around us, it doesnt have involve some god/gods. the complexity of even the simplest things in nature can still be appreciated without the need for gods... in fact I think it makes it even more amazing. 

sorry for the long post :blush:


----------



## RoccoBoxr

Thanks for the thread! While I am totally open to the beliefs of religious people, I am not a follower of any particular organized religion. Especially when it comes to TTC! As a native american, I feel that there are many powers and spiritual things that work together to try to keep our earth harmonious, and I think the same things apply to our bodies when we are TTC. We need balance, we need good energy, we need good nutrition, and we need emotional support. We do not need people saying "god will just bless you when he's ready" :) I'm also a lab scientist, so I'm with you that I have a hard time not correcting someone when they say "god must not think it's your time", um no, anovulation and low sperm motility says it's not my time!! :) But all in good humor, I don't take offense when someone offers me a belief-based opinion if it's in the spirit of trying too be supportive, and as long as you don't mind my belief-based opinion either! Most people are good people, trying to be kind to one another. Good luck to all of us!


----------



## westfall

I have a hard time not correcting someone when they say "god must not think it's your time", um no, anovulation and low sperm motility says it's not my time!! :) [/QUOTE]

:haha: I love that! very funny! 

I tend to abide by the rule that extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence, and so far ive not seen any, so I am going to put my lot in with the atheists & agnostics


----------



## readerwriter

westfall, I also grew up Roman Catholic. I'd been searching for a more progressive Christian faith, all the while knowing I was likely only "believing what I wanted to believe" and also what was culturally acceptable. However, more recently, I realized that I couldn't ignore the fact that really horrible things happen to the poorest people (natural disasters for example) and there is no god or force that intervenes. Whether there is a god or not, I don't know. But, I don't think I believe in an all-powerful, interventionist god.


----------



## readerwriter

RoccoBoxr, I also try to think similarly, that people are trying their best to be supportive and find meaning in difficult times when they offer religion-based comments. Makes me feel like an alien though! That's just not how I look at life and how it's all connected.


----------



## westfall

readerwriter: thanks for sharing! Ive found myself in a long period of searching for faith which now at 25 I am only just beginning to become confident with. I always had a feeling that I really WANTED to believe in some all caring god and afterlife but no matter how hard I tried I knew that in the back of my mind I just did not and I had to be true to myself. 

It can be really hard to accept and also hard to fit in! I know that people are well meaning with their religious "inspiration" but it still rubs me the wrong was to assume in such a multicultural world that I automatically share their beliefs. 

So what will you guys do when parents? what will you teach your children about faith and how do you think your (possibly) religious family will react to your irreligiousity?


----------



## eebee

I have no religion although I am, somewhat, spiritual. I don't believe in the Christian God and I cringe a little at the "God has a plan" type reasons for why I'm not pregnant yet. As with a previous poster, annovulation and low sperm count is why I'm not pregnant.

We will bring up our child(ren) the same way we were both raised - in a house that has no religion but allows everyone to figure out their own path.


----------



## floatingbaby

We haven't a set plan as to how we'll raise our children. I believe that there are many good teachings out there, from a variety of religions, and I think I'd like our kids to learn all the good stuff, to learn about the great spiritual leaders of this world, Mother Teresa, Mahatma Ghandi, Jesus Christ, Buddhist teachings, and others who teach about loving one another and living in respect of our great world. 
I believe in god, but not that there is one set way, or one correct way to get to it.
I think my family will have a hard time understanding that we won't teach our children that Jesus is the Way the Truth and the Life. I think Jesus was an incredible human who wanted to teach about loving people and doing what is good and right, then people screwed it up and turned him into a religion. Whew, this could get heavy so I'll back down a bit:flower:

But yeah, in the end I just feel like indoctrinating children, to any extent, is wrong. Give the kid a chance at life - don't bring them up "knowing" some "truth" that is in fact, unknowable by it's very definition ie. how the universe was created.


----------



## westfall

floatingbaby said:


> But yeah, in the end I just feel like indoctrinating children, to any extent, is wrong. Give the kid a chance at life - don't bring them up "knowing" some "truth" that is in fact, unknowable by it's very definition ie. how the universe was created.

I agree with that very much! I will probably teach my children about world religions the same way that I would any mythology (like the greeks or romans). I also think it is really important to teach them strong critical thinking skills, reason and skepicism.


----------



## readerwriter

westfall said:


> So what will you guys do when parents? what will you teach your children about faith and how do you think your (possibly) religious family will react to your irreligiousity?

I honestly don't know what I'll do yet. I'm still discovering what I believe. I like the floatingbaby's idea of teaching children about all different faiths and perspectives! I wish I knew more about what is out there outside of Christianity. Now at 29 I'm having to research and reflect on my own. I hope to provide my children with information so they can make their own decisions.

My religious Catholic family will freak out when they find out that I'm not religious and not planning to raise my children in a religion! I wouldn't be surprised if they baptize my future child sometime while they are babysitting. I am worried about it but trying to take each challenge as it comes.

What a great thread! I'd love to hear more about what other ladies are planning to do.


----------



## westfall

readerwriter: my family is very Catholic as well, my grandparents will be gutted lol! my grandmother is still on my case about getting married in the catholic church ( we have been engaged for 3.5 years and are just really casual about the whole thing, intend to just run down to city hall one day at make it official) she keeps saying "well if you dont marry in the church, you cant have your babies baptised!" :haha: oh dear... 

its not as if I can say "well granny, Im actually an atheistic leaning agnostic" as she has famously told me she doesnt understand where all the "coloured" people came from if god created only adam & eve who were white!! :rofl:


----------



## eebee

It makes me really glad that I was raised in a non-religious household although both my parents had been active church-goers until their early-mid twenties. I wasn't christened, neither was my sister. So I knew about religion but also knew that it wasn't necessary to have a religion in order to be a good person. It also removes any chance of pressure to raise our kids in a certain way.


----------



## floatingbaby

westfall said:


> its not as if I can say "well granny, Im actually an atheistic leaning agnostic" as she has famously told me she doesnt understand where all the "coloured" people came from if god created only adam & eve who were white!! :rofl:

oh man granny!!! too funny:laugh2:


----------



## sarahh

eebee said:


> It makes me really glad that I was raised in a non-religious household although both my parents had been active church-goers until their early-mid twenties. I wasn't christened, neither was my sister. So I knew about religion but also knew that it wasn't necessary to have a religion in order to be a good person. It also removes any chance of pressure to raise our kids in a certain way.

Yeah that's how I was raised and want I plan to do with my children.


----------



## Beccaboop

Can I join you please I'm definatly an. Atheist I have been for about 12 years since I was about 14!!


----------



## westfall

Beccaboop: the more the merrier! It is good to see another atheist here! Been feeling very in the minority. it seems that most women seek out faith in the uncertain time of ttc/pregnancy andparenthood. it will be nice to chat with others who are like-minded!

Anyone here from the states? I'm from Canada where things are a bt more secular but read a gallup poll that atheists are the most dispised groups in the country! (Ahead of terrorists and homosexuals) do you American ladies find it hard to be irreligious in your country?


----------



## Vankiwi

I'm not religious and neither is my husband - and neither of our families are, either. I was christened, but only cause it was the done thing at the time and cause my Nana played the organ at the church :haha: 

Growing up, I had a couple of religious friends at sometimes if I'd had a sleepover at their house on the Saturday night I would go to church/sunday school with them. My parents didn't mind, I think they knew I would figure out it wasn't for me! 

If my (as yet unborn/unconceived!) kids wanted to explore religion, I wouldn't mind, they are free to make up their own minds. I don't mind other people having a belief system, as long as they don't force it on anyone else. I sometimes find it quite interesting to hear about different religions. 

It does irk me though with the whole "god has a plan" thing! :growlmad:


----------



## floatingbaby

Hey West, what part of Ont are you in? I grew up in Whitby! Live on the BC coast now - love it! I feel like Canada is much less of Christian country than the US, but certainly could see how atheists are the most despised! Ha, it's harsh, but I think people are fearful of those who don't recognize a higher power...it's like, *you're it*. This is it, and people want more. We want to be rewarded in the end, I think. 
For me what keeps me believing that there is something else out there/up there is that there has to be something bigger than us, greater than us. I can't imagine we people are at the top of it all... so it's certainly a belief, and I'm ok with knowing that I may never find out the truth.


----------



## readerwriter

westfall said:


> Anyone here from the states? I'm from Canada where things are a bt more secular but read a gallup poll that atheists are the most dispised groups in the country! (Ahead of terrorists and homosexuals) do you American ladies find it hard to be irreligious in your country?

Thus far, I haven't really found it difficult - except for my family. Even when I was Christian, many of my friends happened to be non religious. Lots of younger, college-educated people in cities are non religious. I wonder if more people will become religious as they get older though.


----------



## eebee

westfall said:


> Beccaboop: the more the merrier! It is good to see another atheist here! Been feeling very in the minority. it seems that most women seek out faith in the uncertain time of ttc/pregnancy andparenthood. it will be nice to chat with others who are like-minded!
> 
> Anyone here from the states? I'm from Canada where things are a bt more secular but read a gallup poll that atheists are the most dispised groups in the country! (Ahead of terrorists and homosexuals) do you American ladies find it hard to be irreligious in your country?

I've never found it a problem to be non-religious, I'm in Scotland. The only time I've felt a bit put-out was I was looking to join a choir but in my town all the choirs are church choirs. I'd feel a bit of a fraud...

I went to a non-denominational school (which for years when I was younger I thought it meant non-religious and was very confused why we still had a minister come in and do Easter service and such) but I knew I didn't believe in a god. I got a bit of "but how can you not believe in Heaven?" type questions but nothing more than that.


----------



## eebee

Had my first serious temper tantrum at the following that was said to me on a different forum:
"To get something you have to forget something it is the golden rule of life. Dont worry much about it. Everything is preplanned we cant change the destiny. You should always go for positive approach it will help you to cut down your stress level. Best of luck for you future."
My reply:
"It was destiny that my ovaries don't work by themselves? It was destiny that my husband has a low sperm count? It's preplanned that I want kids since I was about 17 but can't get them without medical help? I would suggest that you don't tell someone who's been actively trying to have kids for 2 years that it's "destiny"...THIS kind of "advice" is what is stressful!!!!

My positive approach is to take drugs to get my body doing what it should be doing naturally. My positive approach is for 2 years to spend at least one day in floods of tears because, yet again, I'm not pregnant. 

Seriously, just f*** off."

ARGH! I am so wound up just now!!! I do, sort of, believe in destiny and similar but I don't believe that everything is pre-planned. I believe in more of a karmic sort of destiny, what goes around comes around sort of thing. Major events will happen when we're ready for them but right now having difficulty with believing in that bit...


----------



## westfall

floatingbaby: I live in Tecumseh in SW ontario, but i am originally from way up north, past Timmins. BC is awesome, you are so lucky! I love it there. DH and I want to move out west because there are no decent jobs here, its so bad they call it the SW ontario brain drain because no one stays after uni. Everyone takes their degrees elsewhere!

eebee: I cant stand that "destiny" BS. grrrr, it seems so much like just giving up and instead of deciding your own fate. just putting it in the hand of some invisible being who I cant prove exists (and has some dubious practices like starving children and allowing innocent people to die horribly for kicks) seems like kind of a cop-out. also if it is the will of some god to make a woman long for a child and give her reproductive organs that dont work properly, that kind of makes said god a huge jerk lol. Im not into worshipping jerks... it seems like a cruel joke. im sorry you are having such a hard time of it :hugs:


----------



## Mazzy17

Oooooh can i join this thread?

Im not against religion, its just not for me. 

I have had some hurtful comments about how i am not in "Gods favour" :shrug:


----------



## StefanieC

I'm the same, not against it just isn't for me. It helps some people which is fine and fully their right but i'd rather do all I can that wait for someone to pick me to be pregnant.


----------



## Vankiwi

Sometimes when I hear people thanking god and saying that they're putting everything in god's hands, I feel like it must be so unsatisfying, as you're not giving yourself any credit and saying you have no control over things. 

If I went to the gym every day and lost lots of weight, that was my hard work that did it. I'll take credit for that, thanks very much :thumbup:

Not that I have gone to the gym :haha:


----------



## bb0506

Great posts! I would like to join this thread. I do not consider myself a religious person, but try to respect that we are all entitled to our own beliefs. Unfortunately, some of the most judgmental/opinionated people I've dealt with have been 'religious.' I know not all Christians are that way, but it's annoying that people assume it makes us feel better to hear that god has a plan or some other BS. I am tired of being told someone's religious opinions when I never asked for it. I am very mathematically minded, and when I didn't get pregnant right away, (and still not) I sought scientific means, rather than waiting on a 'plan.' anyways I'm glad to see this post and would love to be a part of your group! :)


----------



## westfall

Welcome to all the new posters! :hi: 
floatingbaby: what you said reminded me of this study I looked at in Uni. I did a degree in biopsychology and one of my strongest interests was where does fundamentalism come from and why are some people so religious, particularly those who refuse to believe scientific evidence (ie. creationists :dohh:) 

anyway there is a professor at Laurentian who (Michael Persinger) who created a helmet with an EM coil that is placed over a particular part of the brain implicated with spiritual experiences. when it is activated he managed to elicit the experience of the presence of god! crazy!

the research says that when humans evolved the ability to recognise their own mortality it became a huge source of anxiety, so we also evolved a part of the brain which mirror the part which recognises the self on the other side (of the brain). This is the part of the brain which they believe experiences "god", very powerful and probably responsible for all of the crazy religious experiences through history. 

I find it SO interesting!!


----------



## eebee

So does that make us more or less evolved than religious nuts?! Lol!!!


----------



## floatingbaby

Ah yes, I've read some Persinger! He can cause me brain cramps trying to figure out where my ethics stand!

But that is a crazy study. I'm really glad you mentioned it because I think it's important for 'non-believers' to see/understand that what religious people experience is actually an experience for them...not just a feeling or desire but something that physically happens in their brain - which makes it so real that people can say "I KNOW that God exists because I know". "Um, excuse me, you know that's not a valid reason, right?"

WOW! Pretty wild.

My lifelong best friend has just become Born Again :wacko: Ugh, I don't even know what to say to that!


----------



## westfall

eebee said:


> So does that make us more or less evolved than religious nuts?! Lol!!!

Lol! I do think it says something for our social evolution to be able to be able to recognise an illogical biological urge and choose to follow our more developed parts of the brain and base our beliefs on reason! I believe that our species i finally at a place where we can can stop relying on superstition and fairytales and live rationally


----------



## readerwriter

Vankiwi, I know what you mean! Although I know there is a lot that is not under my control in the world, for the things that are I think I should try to control them - not wait for a god to make things happen. I don't think I could handle living like that.


----------



## readerwriter

I can relate to religious people because having grown up religious I can understand how it's comforting to believe in a god. It's comforting to believe in life after death. It's comforting to believe that there is a grand plan and purpose bigger than yourself. I think people generally believe what they want to believe. Logic kept intruding in on me though and eventually I had to admit to myself (even though I didn't want to!) that the sort of god I had grown up with just didn't make sense.


----------



## eebee

My friend made a very good point the other day: if it's in God's hands...don't you think the fact he gave us the intelligence and capability to develop medicinal techniqes to fix things is his way of saying "here you go"?


----------



## readerwriter

eebee said:


> My friend made a very good point the other day: if it's in God's hands...don't you think the fact he gave us the intelligence and capability to develop medicinal techniqes to fix things is his way of saying "here you go"?

Ha, yep, totally agree!


----------



## Beccaboop

Can I ask you ladies a question?? I don't know many non religious people or atheists so I don't have anyone to talk to about this:

What do you think happens after you die??

As a total atheist so I don't beleive in heaven or hell but I get a but freaked out thinking that there's just nothing at all I think the scariest thing is that i won't even be aware of the nothingness cos I will be nothing too with no consciousness (I know this probably makes no sense sorry) 

I cant totally see why people believe in heaven and hell it's a lot less scary than nothing but I just can't believe in something that I honestly don't just cos it's less scary!! 

So what do you think happens? And if you think it's just nothing then how do you deal with that?? I never ever want to die!! 

Sorry for bringing up death and being morbid (af started today so im a bit emotional and depressed!!:( )


----------



## eebee

I think that you die but that there might be an afterlife. I'm not sure if I believe in a soul though...although I'm pretty sure I believe in ghosts and I don't know how I would explain them, maybe more as energies... *shrugs*...


----------



## westfall

Beccaboop: 
I have struggled with this issue so much especially in the last few years of my life. So much so that it became a mini existential crisis, I would literally lay awake at night just thinking about the problem. I came to a really peaceful resolution to this one day that dying is probably pretty much like things were before I was born. I dont remember being present when my parents were young or in the middle ages or in ancient rome, yet I dont feel like I "missed out" I simply did not exist. And when I die I will again cease to exist and it really wont matter. 

In short it is super hard to convince your mind to be ok with no longer existing because our brains are not designed to cope with that reality. You cannot imagine not existing, but i think when the time comes it wont matter!


----------



## Beccaboop

westfall said:


> Beccaboop:
> I have struggled with this issue so much especially in the last few years of my life. So much so that it became a mini existential crisis, I would literally lay awake at night just thinking about the problem. I came to a really peaceful resolution to this one day that dying is probably pretty much like things were before I was born. I dont remember being present when my parents were young or in the middle ages or in ancient rome, yet I dont feel like I "missed out" I simply did not exist. And when I die I will again cease to exist and it really wont matter.
> 
> In short it is super hard to convince your mind to be ok with no longer existing because our brains are not designed to cope with that reality. You cannot imagine not existing, but i think when the time comes it wont matter!

Yeah I thought that too but it does bother me that I didnt exist before I was born (even tho I know it is impossible) I feel like I've missed out on so much and I'm going to miss so much when I'm gone too like meeting my great great grandchildren and all the advances in technologies and science and whatever else!! I don't want to not matter!! Maybe I need professional help with this!! 

I lay awake at night thinking about it too I have to force myself to not think about it!! I'm also quite scared of dyeing I really hope I get to live a long long time! 

Thanks for replying xxxx


----------



## westfall

Beccaboop sorry you are having a tough time atheism can be a lonely and difficult path and many people(like me at times) wish they could have some kind of faith but just cannot reconcile it with their own knowledge of reality. i have to admit that i see a psychologist and have spoken to him about my existential problems and it is really helpful. if you feel you need to talk i would strongly recommend seeing someone. it doesn't have the stigma tht it used to it only makes sense to care for your mental as well as physical health! I used to work as a crisis counsellor while having a counsellor myself! Lol. most people have priest or spiritual leader to tak to about these kind of.things but we.don't have that.luxury so it seems totally reasonable to talk to someone! 

If you need to talk you can pm me too, i totally get what you are going through


----------



## OperationBbyO

Hi! Another non-religious couple TTC here!

DH was raised super Catholic and remained that way until his mid 20's. He then decided he didn't believe in any of it although his parents, siblings, and their spouses and children are all still super Catholic and they give him a lot of grief for leaving the church. 

I never really bought into religion in the first place although I attended Catholic school and went to church every weekend (Episcopalian with my Mom, Southern Baptist with my Dad). I honestly think all that exposure to various types of Christianity allowed me to see the holes in everyone's arguments. Nobody had the same story!

Anyway, although I claim to be Christian, I'm pseudo-Christian at best. I guess I still believe in heaven, but you'll also find me in Buddhist temples with incense, I have Buddhist prayers flags around my house, and I've attended Hindu religious ceremonies. I go out and commune with nature from time to time. 

You may say I'm very spiritual, but not religious in any way.

DH and I had a pagan handfasting ceremony when we got married and I believe we just about freaked our families out!! Oh well. 

We live in the South so we have God rammed down our throats. If I hear "God will give you a baby when it's time" one more time I'm going to scream. Like someone said, I don't have a baby because I have a LP defect. 

We will probably expose our children to multiple religions and then let them decide if they want to participate in one.

You guys are right though. Saying you don't believe is like "coming out" of some terrible closet. Nobody wants to admit they don't believe in anything! For me and DH it might be easier because we are both in academia and most of our colleagues don't follow any particular religion but out in the real world, we catch a lot of grief for it.


----------



## readerwriter

I struggle with understanding what happens after death too. In the end, I might just have to say that I don't know. I know there are some atheist/agnostic orgs out there that might provide a community of people to talk with. I'm trying to handle it by appreciating life more.

I'm in the situation where my friends are non-religious, but my family is religious. Although I left Catholicism years ago, I haven't really "come out" to my family yet about not being Christian. Many of my friends have been non-religious for a long time, but they don't often think or talk about it because it's not new to them.


----------



## westfall

welcome operationbbyo! I think our cycles are about the same, what day are you testing? I am probably going to test around the 28th. Ive never met a baptist (not too many here in Canada) but I hear they are quite "intense" lol. Lots of fire and brimstone. 

I listened to a very interesting podcast which was technically about the dark ages (history is one of my hobbies, im a bit of an armchair historian) but tied in a lot about the evolution of christianity. I really enjoyed it kind of answered the question of how did this break of sect of judaism that started out as practically suicidally pacifistic (ie. went praying and singing to their executions) became the religion that engaged in the crusades and the inquisition. something I have always wondered about 

The idea is that this religion was picked up by the Roman empire who were obscenely brutal and made into a state religion. So as christianity filtered through the Romans it moulded into something different by necessity (they couldnt very well have their legions being pacifists) Then it was taken up by Germanic tribes who were even MORE warlike than the Romans and it changed even more until you have what we see today! The ethnic Germans (in like 700CE ish) even has Jesus, this originally prince of peace holding axes and standing on piles of dead in their sculptures by this point. 

Probably extremely boring to most, but I find it fascinating


----------



## preg_pilot

Beccaboop said:


> Can I ask you ladies a question?? I don't know many non religious people or atheists so I don't have anyone to talk to about this:
> 
> What do you think happens after you die??
> 
> As a total atheist so I don't beleive in heaven or hell but I get a but freaked out thinking that there's just nothing at all I think the scariest thing is that i won't even be aware of the nothingness cos I will be nothing too with no consciousness (I know this probably makes no sense sorry)
> 
> I cant totally see why people believe in heaven and hell it's a lot less scary than nothing but I just can't believe in something that I honestly don't just cos it's less scary!!
> 
> So what do you think happens? And if you think it's just nothing then how do you deal with that?? I never ever want to die!!
> 
> Sorry for bringing up death and being morbid (af started today so im a bit emotional and depressed!!:( )

I don´t know about others, but here are my views.

I was raised lutheran, but I don´t think I really ever was religious.
I was baptised at the age of 6 weeks, and then went ahead and got christened when I was 13 years old. I just went with the flow.
My country is largely christian/lutheran, with several smaller beliefs.

I signed myself out of the lutheran church 2 years ago, because I finally had enough of pretending.

I don´t really know what it´s called that I believe in, but it´s not Atheist.
It´s probably closer to Spiritualism, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spiritualism

Not excactly alike it, but somewhat close.

Basically, I believe that there are spirits walking among us, most of them are friendly and only want to help, but some are angry and want to vent their anger somewhere.
I have seen some of them, but mostly it´s just a feeling I get when they are close.
I personally have 3 guardian "angels", as my mother would call them, and I know they´re there.
I just call them spirits.

I know this will sound completely crazy, but I believe that when we die, that we cross over to this spirit realm, and wait there to be reborn again. The wait depends on a lot of factors. For instance, you could be waiting there for your other half (soul mate) to die, so that you can start the next life together, or you could be waiting to help someone do something in their life (like your little brother always wanted to achieve something), or some other reason that I have no idea about.

My belief in this is reinforced by my own "memories". I remember being alive before this life. I have no idea how many times I´ve been "recycled", but it´s been more than a dozen that I can remember.

I realize this sounds completely mental, but this is as rational as I can make my really weird "memories" and thoughts become.

Hope this makes sense to someone out there.


----------



## Beccaboop

preg_pilot said:


> Beccaboop said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask you ladies a question?? I don't know many non religious people or atheists so I don't have anyone to talk to about this:
> 
> What do you think happens after you die??
> 
> As a total atheist so I don't beleive in heaven or hell but I get a but freaked out thinking that there's just nothing at all I think the scariest thing is that i won't even be aware of the nothingness cos I will be nothing too with no consciousness (I know this probably makes no sense sorry)
> 
> I cant totally see why people believe in heaven and hell it's a lot less scary than nothing but I just can't believe in something that I honestly don't just cos it's less scary!!
> 
> So what do you think happens? And if you think it's just nothing then how do you deal with that?? I never ever want to die!!
> 
> Sorry for bringing up death and being morbid (af started today so im a bit emotional and depressed!!:( )
> 
> I don´t know about others, but here are my views.
> 
> I was raised lutheran, but I don´t think I really ever was religious.
> I was baptised at the age of 6 weeks, and then went ahead and got christened when I was 13 years old. I just went with the flow.
> My country is largely christian/lutheran, with several smaller beliefs.
> 
> I signed myself out of the lutheran church 2 years ago, because I finally had enough of pretending.
> 
> I don´t really know what it´s called that I believe in, but it´s not Atheist.
> It´s probably closer to Spiritualism, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spiritualism
> 
> Not excactly alike it, but somewhat close.
> 
> Basically, I believe that there are spirits walking among us, most of them are friendly and only want to help, but some are angry and want to vent their anger somewhere.
> I have seen some of them, but mostly it´s just a feeling I get when they are close.
> I personally have 3 guardian "angels", as my mother would call them, and I know they´re there.
> I just call them spirits.
> 
> I know this will sound completely crazy, but I believe that when we die, that we cross over to this spirit realm, and wait there to be reborn again. The wait depends on a lot of factors. For instance, you could be waiting there for your other half (soul mate) to die, so that you can start the next life together, or you could be waiting to help someone do something in their life (like your little brother always wanted to achieve something), or some other reason that I have no idea about.
> 
> My belief in this is reinforced by my own "memories". I remember being alive before this life. I have no idea how many times I´ve been "recycled", but it´s been more than a dozen that I can remember.
> 
> I realize this sounds completely mental, but this is as rational as I can make my really weird "memories" and thoughts become.
> 
> Hope this makes sense to someone out there.Click to expand...


That all sounds loads better than just nothing!! I wish I could beleive it :)


----------



## preg_pilot

Beccaboop said:


> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beccaboop said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask you ladies a question?? I don't know many non religious people or atheists so I don't have anyone to talk to about this:
> 
> What do you think happens after you die??
> 
> As a total atheist so I don't beleive in heaven or hell but I get a but freaked out thinking that there's just nothing at all I think the scariest thing is that i won't even be aware of the nothingness cos I will be nothing too with no consciousness (I know this probably makes no sense sorry)
> 
> I cant totally see why people believe in heaven and hell it's a lot less scary than nothing but I just can't believe in something that I honestly don't just cos it's less scary!!
> 
> So what do you think happens? And if you think it's just nothing then how do you deal with that?? I never ever want to die!!
> 
> Sorry for bringing up death and being morbid (af started today so im a bit emotional and depressed!!:( )
> 
> I don´t know about others, but here are my views.
> 
> I was raised lutheran, but I don´t think I really ever was religious.
> I was baptised at the age of 6 weeks, and then went ahead and got christened when I was 13 years old. I just went with the flow.
> My country is largely christian/lutheran, with several smaller beliefs.
> 
> I signed myself out of the lutheran church 2 years ago, because I finally had enough of pretending.
> 
> I don´t really know what it´s called that I believe in, but it´s not Atheist.
> It´s probably closer to Spiritualism, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spiritualism
> 
> Not excactly alike it, but somewhat close.
> 
> Basically, I believe that there are spirits walking among us, most of them are friendly and only want to help, but some are angry and want to vent their anger somewhere.
> I have seen some of them, but mostly it´s just a feeling I get when they are close.
> I personally have 3 guardian "angels", as my mother would call them, and I know they´re there.
> I just call them spirits.
> 
> I know this will sound completely crazy, but I believe that when we die, that we cross over to this spirit realm, and wait there to be reborn again. The wait depends on a lot of factors. For instance, you could be waiting there for your other half (soul mate) to die, so that you can start the next life together, or you could be waiting to help someone do something in their life (like your little brother always wanted to achieve something), or some other reason that I have no idea about.
> 
> My belief in this is reinforced by my own "memories". I remember being alive before this life. I have no idea how many times I´ve been "recycled", but it´s been more than a dozen that I can remember.
> 
> I realize this sounds completely mental, but this is as rational as I can make my really weird "memories" and thoughts become.
> 
> Hope this makes sense to someone out there.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That all sounds loads better than just nothing!! I wish I could beleive it :)Click to expand...

To each his own. :winkwink:
I just feel it within myself. Nothing rock solid, just a hunch, and my "memories". I don´t know how else to explain them.


----------



## preg_pilot

Beccaboop said:


> I never ever want to die!!

I don´t know if this will comfort you at all Beccaboop, but in my experience (yes I do mean experience, I remember my previous deaths better than any other aspect of my other lives), death is easy. Easier than life anyways. It´s a kind of release. So comfortable. 

Sorry if this sounds scary at all.


----------



## Uninspired

Hello Everyone,
This thread was a great idea. It's so frustrating for me and uncomfortable when all the support threads read, as someone mentioned, "God says it's not your time" or "God has a plan for you". I don't have a problem with people having their own faith, I just wish they wouldn't assume that I feel the same way. I've only recently "come out" about my atheism to my family. That was a relief. Of course, they all think I'm going to hell but at least they know the real me. 

So here's my story:

We have been trying to conceive for 8+ years. We're going on 10 years married this August :) I am almost finished with a degree in graphic design. Since schooling is wrapping up for me, we are taking it to the next level. I have an appointment with a reproductive endocrinologist next month and I'm excited. We are doing what we can at home, for example, we both have lost weight and changed our diets drastically. I know we are in much better shape than we ever were and because of that I'm positive the doctor will be able to help us. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## preg_pilot

@uninspired.

Hi, and welcome to the thread, and BnB :D


----------



## readerwriter

Uninspired said:


> Hello Everyone,
> This thread was a great idea. It's so frustrating for me and uncomfortable when all the support threads read, as someone mentioned, "God says it's not your time" or "God has a plan for you". I don't have a problem with people having their own faith, I just wish they wouldn't assume that I feel the same way. I've only recently "come out" about my atheism to my family. That was a relief. Of course, they all think I'm going to hell but at least they know the real me.
> 
> So here's my story:
> 
> We have been trying to conceive for 8+ years. We're going on 10 years married this August :) I am almost finished with a degree in graphic design. Since schooling is wrapping up for me, we are taking it to the next level. I have an appointment with a reproductive endocrinologist next month and I'm excited. We are doing what we can at home, for example, we both have lost weight and changed our diets drastically. I know we are in much better shape than we ever were and because of that I'm positive the doctor will be able to help us.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!

It is a little uncomfortable for me too - all this "God's plan" stuff. It would be nice if the world just made sense that way, but I don't believe it does. :shrug: To each their own. How did your appointment with the RE go? I'm going to the obgyn for this first time in a week and a half to get checked out and don't really know what to expect.


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi All!

I love this thread! Hadn't seen it before. Just wanted to tag myself on it, stand up as a devout atheist, and send all of y'all lots of :dust:!


----------



## GiraffeLegs

Hello everyone! I just wanted to poke my head in and say that I love this thread! It seems like many TTC conversations always end up with someone stating that "God has a plan" and that is totally fine for them (whatever helps them and gets them through), but I just don't really believe that. Of course, if you tell anyone that you get preached too and then they seem to act like maybe you shouldn't get to share in "God's greatest miracle." :wacko: Ugh, it's just so hard! I'm glad I found you guys~:flower:


----------



## RoccoBoxr

So what would you ladies think about this: my brother and sister-in-law, who we're very close with (heck I was her "birth coach") just had a baby, and they are much like myself and DH with their beliefs. They also believe in some kind of spiritual higher power, but don't get into organized religion. They want to have their daughter baptized so that as she grows up, she can have the choice to join a church youth group or whatnot and proceed with any regional religion as an adult if she chooses. I support their decision, but if they ask us to be her "godparents" that day, is it odd for two atheists to stand in a church and profess all the things they have godparents profess during the ceremony?

On one hand it seems hypocritical, but on the other hand who better to be her spiritual guide and the people who promise to always be there for her and take care of her than us who love her so much and who are open to all different types of spiritualism without judgement? Maybe that's what kids need more than cram-religion-down-your-throat people.


----------



## laustiredttc

Hi ladies just thought i tag in and say great thread. I understand how complicated the whole thing can get. I was baptised a protestant and communioned as a catholic. I don't follow either one. I do however believe in a fate by which we make but i guess that's just what i believe. My husband is an atheist and doesnt believe in anything. I would like to think that when we raise our children we give them the chance to choose and support them no matter what they wish to believe or not believe in.


----------



## pbl_ge

RoccoBoxr said:


> So what would you ladies think about this: my brother and sister-in-law, who we're very close with (heck I was her "birth coach") just had a baby, and they are much like myself and DH with their beliefs. They also believe in some kind of spiritual higher power, but don't get into organized religion. They want to have their daughter baptized so that as she grows up, she can have the choice to join a church youth group or whatnot and proceed with any regional religion as an adult if she chooses. I support their decision, but if they ask us to be her "godparents" that day, is it odd for two atheists to stand in a church and profess all the things they have godparents profess during the ceremony?
> 
> On one hand it seems hypocritical, but on the other hand who better to be her spiritual guide and the people who promise to always be there for her and take care of her than us who love her so much and who are open to all different types of spiritualism without judgement? Maybe that's what kids need more than cram-religion-down-your-throat people.

That's a tough one! I'd ask them very specifically want they'd want/expect of me in that role before I made the decision. Then consider very honestly if I'd be able to fulfill that role. 

Good luck!


----------



## pbl_ge

Completely random question: How many of those who are on this thread are trying to come up with NON-BIBLICAL baby names? I am, and it's really tough! Seems like the majority of "traditional" names in America are from the Bible, and I'd really like to avoid that.

Thoughts?


----------



## preg_pilot

pbl_ge said:


> Completely random question: How many of those who are on this thread are trying to come up with NON-BIBLICAL baby names? I am, and it's really tough! Seems like the majority of "traditional" names in America are from the Bible, and I'd really like to avoid that.
> 
> Thoughts?

Norse mythology? ;) (like Thor, Embla, Hekla and such...)
I´m just being silly ya know. :haha:

Also flower, and bird names, modified. (that´s what my grandmother did).


----------



## bubbles82

Hi ladies!

Hope you don't mind me joining this thread! I was so glad to find it after countless times I've been involved in other threads and felt so disappointed and bordering offended by people replying 'I'll keep you in my prayers' or 'it's all part of god's plan and you will be blessed with a child when he decides it's your time' etc, I have never commented in response to the religious content specifically, for fear of offending others or starting a virtual riot, but then again it does bother me that so many on here assume everyone is religious and shares the same religion they do. 

I went to a Christian school, and although my family were never particularly religious, I loved the whole idea of it when I was younger, you just kind of grow up believing that's how it is when you're told that by teachers every day! But as I got older and learned more for myself about the world, it just didn't make sense. Seven years ago I lost my best friend in a car accident, and I lost my dad two years ago this week in a horrific hotel fire where 28 innocent people including children lost their lives, and I think that was the final straw with me and my mum. If god exists, where was he that day and why did he allow it to happen. Doesn't seem like a good plan to me for any reason.

Since that, although I always wanted a church wedding, I realised it was for the wrong reasons and I ended up having a civil ceremony as I thought a church was too hypocritical. Last year myself and DH were asked to be godparents to our friend's son, and I felt so awkward and out of place that day. A lot of our friends have young children and are all getting them christened even though they're not religious at all, which I don't understand.

DH's family are Catholic, and the older ones in particular are quite strong believers still, and I think they're disappointed in those of us that don't follow. Fortunately DH isn't interested in any of it at all.

Anyway sorry for the long post! I'm 30, DH is nearly 31, we just got married in May and have been TTC since then, although still waiting for my cycles to get back to somewhere near normal after BCP.

Good luck to all! xx


----------



## pbl_ge

preg_pilot said:


> ; Norse mythology? ;) (like Thor, Embla, Hekla and such...)
> I´m just being silly ya know. :haha:
> 
> Also flower, and bird names, modified. (that´s what my grandmother did).

That's basically what we're trying to do. My husband had crazy stuff like Mountain Ash on his list of names. He told me it was just his process of brainstorming. He's also a composer/musical instrument inventor, and he listed several exotic instrument names that actually could be reasonable baby names. The female one is winning.

Still no boy names, though. We can't have a boy.



bubbles82 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Hope you don't mind me joining this thread! I was so glad to find it after countless times I've been involved in other threads and felt so disappointed and bordering offended by people replying 'I'll keep you in my prayers' or 'it's all part of god's plan and you will be blessed with a child when he decides it's your time' etc, I have never commented in response to the religious content specifically, for fear of offending others or starting a virtual riot, but then again it does bother me that so many on here assume everyone is religious and shares the same religion they do.
> 
> I went to a Christian school, and although my family were never particularly religious, I loved the whole idea of it when I was younger, you just kind of grow up believing that's how it is when you're told that by teachers every day! But as I got older and learned more for myself about the world, it just didn't make sense. Seven years ago I lost my best friend in a car accident, and I lost my dad two years ago this week in a horrific hotel fire where 28 innocent people including children lost their lives, and I think that was the final straw with me and my mum. If god exists, where was he that day and why did he allow it to happen. Doesn't seem like a good plan to me for any reason.
> 
> Since that, although I always wanted a church wedding, I realised it was for the wrong reasons and I ended up having a civil ceremony as I thought a church was too hypocritical. Last year myself and DH were asked to be godparents to our friend's son, and I felt so awkward and out of place that day. A lot of our friends have young children and are all getting them christened even though they're not religious at all, which I don't understand.
> 
> DH's family are Catholic, and the older ones in particular are quite strong believers still, and I think they're disappointed in those of us that don't follow. Fortunately DH isn't interested in any of it at all.
> 
> Anyway sorry for the long post! I'm 30, DH is nearly 31, we just got married in May and have been TTC since then, although still waiting for my cycles to get back to somewhere near normal after BCP.
> 
> Good luck to all! xx

Hi, Bubbles! I'm so sorry for your losses--those both sound devastating! It does seem like those who think "God has a plan" have a lot of explaining to do. :hugs:

One of the reasons I can't participation in any religion, aside from the rampant hypocrisy, judgmental behaviors, magical thinking, and denial of science and/or facts, is that it seems like supreme arrogance to say "My religion is right and all others in the history of humankind were wrong." So many religions! 

:dust:


----------



## bubbles82

With you on that one! There are soapy different religions that they can't all be right, yet they're all convinced theirs is the right one with absolutely no proof. It amazes me how so many millions of people around the world are so drawn in by something they just have to believe is true when noone knows.


----------



## preg_pilot

bubbles82 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Hope you don't mind me joining this thread! I was so glad to find it after countless times I've been involved in other threads and felt so disappointed and bordering offended by people replying 'I'll keep you in my prayers' or 'it's all part of god's plan and you will be blessed with a child when he decides it's your time' etc, I have never commented in response to the religious content specifically, for fear of offending others or starting a virtual riot, but then again it does bother me that so many on here assume everyone is religious and shares the same religion they do.
> 
> I went to a Christian school, and although my family were never particularly religious, I loved the whole idea of it when I was younger, you just kind of grow up believing that's how it is when you're told that by teachers every day! But as I got older and learned more for myself about the world, it just didn't make sense. Seven years ago I lost my best friend in a car accident, and I lost my dad two years ago this week in a horrific hotel fire where 28 innocent people including children lost their lives, and I think that was the final straw with me and my mum. If god exists, where was he that day and why did he allow it to happen. Doesn't seem like a good plan to me for any reason.
> 
> Since that, although I always wanted a church wedding, I realised it was for the wrong reasons and I ended up having a civil ceremony as I thought a church was too hypocritical. Last year myself and DH were asked to be godparents to our friend's son, and I felt so awkward and out of place that day. A lot of our friends have young children and are all getting them christened even though they're not religious at all, which I don't understand.
> 
> DH's family are Catholic, and the older ones in particular are quite strong believers still, and I think they're disappointed in those of us that don't follow. Fortunately DH isn't interested in any of it at all.
> 
> Anyway sorry for the long post! I'm 30, DH is nearly 31, we just got married in May and have been TTC since then, although still waiting for my cycles to get back to somewhere near normal after BCP.
> 
> Good luck to all! xx

Welcome to the thread :)



pbl_ge said:


> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> ; Norse mythology? ;) (like Thor, Embla, Hekla and such...)
> I´m just being silly ya know. :haha:
> 
> Also flower, and bird names, modified. (that´s what my grandmother did).
> 
> That's basically what we're trying to do. My husband had crazy stuff like Mountain Ash on his list of names. He told me it was just his process of brainstorming. He's also a composer/musical instrument inventor, and he listed several exotic instrument names that actually could be reasonable baby names. The female one is winning.
> 
> Still no boy names, though. We can't have a boy.Click to expand...

Hehe. I have 3 girl names standing by, and one boy name (though I´m trying to talk my OH out of one of the girls names, it´s sure to bring on some severe teasing).
He likes Þórborg Embla (translation: Thor´s City, last name is a traditional icelandic name) Þórborg is a really really heavy name, he likes it because it´s a combination of his grandmothers names... it´s not a common name at all here.
I like Ásrún Huld (basically Aesir´s Writing, last name Hidden)
and Sóley Lilja (Sunny Lily)
For a boy, my favorite is Þorgeir Ezra (traditional icelandic name, and, ironically enough a biblical name "Ezra")


----------



## Lynton81

Brilliant, thanks for this. I started hanging around in the mc forums for a while and there are hardly any religious people in there, or maybe they are, but they just don't speak about it much. Since I've moved on to ttc, all I am reading is, like everyone else has said; God will decide, god has a plan for you etc. If there was an enlightened higher being with total power to control life, why would it let such evil things happen in the world and let people suffer so horrifically. If "god" can decide when these people have a baby, surely "god" can stop people starving in Africa? Or does he just hover over a few athletes and ttc'ers and shape their lives, never mind the billions of people who starve every day!!!
Christianity is a nice religion when you are sat in your warm house with a nice turkey to eat on a Sunday after church, not sure about the poor, starving, abused child wandering the streets of Mumbai.

Sorry to get so serious, I am just glad to have an outlet to discuss ttc that doesn't have religious opinions in it that aren't helpful.

Good luck to you all with ttc and hope you get your bfp's soon.


----------



## readerwriter

Welcome everyone! It's nice to have others atheists/agnostics/non-religious, etc to share this journey with :thumbup:

@RoccoBoxr That is definitely a tough one. I worry about the same thing. In my family being a godparent is about more than just religion, it's also committing to be a special person in that child's life. If your brother and sister-in-law ask you to be a godparent and they know your beliefs, then I think that it's clear they don't want a religious person in that role. It might be difficult to get through the ceremony repeating things you don't believe though.

@pbl_ge I am trying to avoid overlying Biblical names - ones were the meaning is "God's plan" or something. However, I like traditional names so I wouldn't be surprised if one I pick it one that's mentioned in the Bible. Girl names that aren't in the Bible are a lot easier.


----------



## readerwriter

@bubbles82 and @Lynton81 The problem of suffering in the world is ultimately why I stopped believing in an all powerful god that intervenes in daily life. All my life I've felt guilty for the comforts I have while other people struggle to get their basic needs of food, water, and shelter met. I have done nothing to deserve these "gifts from God". I can't believe that a god would be working to help me get the job I wanted or conceive a child when he should have much more important things to be working on. And I didn't see him working on those things. Why let people suffer? Is life just a horrible test for the poor and starving of the world? :huh:

The hardest thing for me to understand has always been the death of children. Religious people never have a better response than "It was part of God's plan." How could innocent children dying be part of god's plan? Well, those same people are never able to answer that. They usually say something like, "Only God knows and it will all make sense in the end." :dohh:

In the end, not believing makes so much more sense to me. It's not always as comforting but it fits what I see in the world. It keeps this whole TTC thing in perspective too :)


----------



## pbl_ge

I love this thread!

What do you ladies think about a team name for us? I suggest this partly because I think it's important for the heathens to stand up and be proud. I'm sure y'all have read about rampant discrimination and bias against atheists, and I'm sure the same is true for agnostics. E.g.,
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...slike-atheists/2011/02/18/AFqgnwGF_story.html

So I'm thinking of something like the "Baby-dancing newlyweds" or "Team Curvy Bumps" for us. I'm not so good at names, so I'm hoping you ladies are better. Perhaps the Friendly Heathen Mommies to Be? The Godless Girls? Errr..., I said I was bad at this. 

Anyone into this? Anyone got some good ideas?

:dust:


----------



## preg_pilot

I don´t think I fit in any one category, so it might be really hard to find a name for what I "believe"... ;)


----------



## Lynton81

How about: The anti religious-nut group or 21st Century realists or Let's praise the womb instead group...... Bit ott maybe, but fun to think of them.

You guys are clearly ace, so glad I found this thread.

I also want to add that; even though the UK has some serious social problems, religion is becoming less of a significant one, in that; most people don't go to church at all and it is very acceptable to be atheist and pro-science etc. The media is very negative about Christianity especially in pop culture programmes and street preachers, of which there are about 3, are pretty much ridiculed. 

Now we just have to sort out; teen gangs, riots, football hooligans and general crime and we're there!! Brilliant. xx


----------



## readerwriter

pbl_ge said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> What do you ladies think about a team name for us? I suggest this partly because I think it's important for the heathens to stand up and be proud. I'm sure y'all have read about rampant discrimination and bias against atheists, and I'm sure the same is true for agnostics. E.g.,
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...slike-atheists/2011/02/18/AFqgnwGF_story.html
> 
> So I'm thinking of something like the "Baby-dancing newlyweds" or "Team Curvy Bumps" for us. I'm not so good at names, so I'm hoping you ladies are better. Perhaps the Friendly Heathen Mommies to Be? The Godless Girls? Errr..., I said I was bad at this.
> 
> Anyone into this? Anyone got some good ideas?
> 
> :dust:

Ha, I love this idea!!! :laugh2: I too am not very good at thinking of names. I think Godless Girls is funny, and I also like 21st Century Realists. Maybe Team Make Your Own Plan? Nonreligious TTC's? The Happy Heathens? I like alliteration :)


----------



## bubbles82

readerwriter said:


> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> I love this thread!
> 
> What do you ladies think about a team name for us? I suggest this partly because I think it's important for the heathens to stand up and be proud. I'm sure y'all have read about rampant discrimination and bias against atheists, and I'm sure the same is true for agnostics. E.g.,
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...slike-atheists/2011/02/18/AFqgnwGF_story.html
> 
> So I'm thinking of something like the "Baby-dancing newlyweds" or "Team Curvy Bumps" for us. I'm not so good at names, so I'm hoping you ladies are better. Perhaps the Friendly Heathen Mommies to Be? The Godless Girls? Errr..., I said I was bad at this.
> 
> Anyone into this? Anyone got some good ideas?
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Ha, I love this idea!!! :laugh2: I too am not very good at thinking of names. I think Godless Girls is funny, and I also like 21st Century Realists. Maybe Team Make Your Own Plan? Nonreligious TTC's? The Happy Heathens? I like alliteration :)Click to expand...

I like those ideas!

Can't think of any good ones, I thought of Religion-free TTC coz it kind of rhymes...


----------



## bubbles82

...or Lordless Ladies along the same lines as Godless Girls!


----------



## Lynton81

Religion free ttc is brilliant. x


----------



## readerwriter

I agree, Religion-Free TTC is great!


----------



## pbl_ge

Love it! What do you think?

https://img33.glitterfy.com/12193/glitterfy2062006T744D31.gif

Or should it be Team Religion-Free TTC?

Here's the text for this. Add brackets to the front, before the img, and at the end.

url=https://www.glitterfy.com/]
img]https://img33.glitterfy.com/12193/glitterfy2062006T744D31.gif[/img][/url


----------



## readerwriter

That looks great pbl_ge! If you change it to this below (again adding in the brackets), it links to this thread when someone clicks on it. I'm trying it in my signature now. I could go either way on whether to add Team or not.

url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-1/943215-support-thread-all-atheist-agnostic-non-religious-secular-humanist-ttcers-8.html]
img]https://img33.glitterfy.com/12193/glitterfy2062006T744D31.gif[/img][/url


----------



## readerwriter

That directed to page 8 of the thread so here it is again directing to the first page of the thread. What do you think?

url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-1/943215-support-thread-all-atheist-agnostic-non-religious-secular-humanist-ttcers.html]
img]https://img33.glitterfy.com/12193/glitterfy2062006T744D31.gif[/img][/url


----------



## bubbles82

I wasn't expecting you to have chosen my suggestion when I popped back in! Thanks for the siggy! :)

I'd thought of a couple more dodgy suggestions:

It's down to me & my man, not god's plan

We only believe in trying to conceive


----------



## readerwriter

Woo, it looks good! :happydance:


----------



## pbl_ge

Testing--this is great!

So how is everyone's TTC stuff going in the midst of all this naming fun?


----------



## bubbles82

I'm onto CD18, just woke up to temp and it's down again, and I'm still waiting for a positive OPK! How's everyone else?


----------



## Lynton81

Trying out the new signature, looks amazing, well done.

I am on cd16, 8dpo - 23 day cycles! I know! Nuts! I have been worried about the 23 day cycles, but it is still considered normal. I think I ovulate around cd9.

Anyone else have short cycles? xxx


----------



## preg_pilot

Lynton81 said:


> Trying out the new signature, looks amazing, well done.
> 
> I am on cd16, 8dpo - 23 day cycles! I know! Nuts! I have been worried about the 23 day cycles, but it is still considered normal. I think I ovulate around cd9.
> 
> Anyone else have short cycles? xxx

I had 24 day cycles (now I have a 9 month one ;) )


----------



## pbl_ge

Lynton81 said:


> Trying out the new signature, looks amazing, well done.
> 
> I am on cd16, 8dpo - 23 day cycles! I know! Nuts! I have been worried about the 23 day cycles, but it is still considered normal. I think I ovulate around cd9.
> 
> Anyone else have short cycles? xxx

I'd love to have those short cycles! Mine are normalish at about 31 days. 23 days sounds great to an impatient person like me.

When will you test? We might be around the same day, although I'm pretty skeptical about this cycle for me. I'm pretty much travelling nonstop during the TWW, so it seems unlikely that this would be the month an eggie would decide to stick. I'll still be travelling on my theoretical testing day of the 19th, and I haven't decided if I'm even going to bother bringing a HPT with me. :wacko:


----------



## StefanieC

i wish i had short cycles too. mine are usually an average of 36 days, although i had an 80 day anovulatory cycle this last one just gone.


----------



## pbl_ge

StefanieC said:


> i wish i had short cycles too. mine are usually an average of 36 days, although i had an 80 day anovulatory cycle this last one just gone.

Oof! That had to be rough! :hugs:


----------



## floatingbaby

Hi gals :wave:

Nice work on the sig!

After girlfriends (annoyingly) telling me that I just need to relax and then I will conceive - I have finally ovulated! I told my friend straight up that "No, it's not because I'm stressed or too busy that I haven't conceived, it's because I have a hormonal imbalance which is causing me to not ovulate." She's like, Well, I think you just need to slow down and stay stationary for a while (we have moved a couple times....) :growlmad: Anyways - just took Soy this cycle and did a reproductive bath cleanse and what do you know - ovaries got jumpstarted and I O'd :happydance: 
It wasn't God who finally decided I could release an egg, I can't imagine why he would hold out for so long and suddenly now change everything! It was definitely the Soy!


----------



## Lynton81

Ha ha,

Preg pilot - Yay, that's good you have shorties, it always worries me, but good to know a success story - good on you. 

pbl_ge - I too am very impatient so it does suit me in some ways. 
I would have to take a test just in case, my dh calls me a poas addict, which I am! I travelled/walked a lot on my last cycle with no luck, do you think there is something in that, or just a hunch?

StefanieC - That must have been rubbish, was it a one off? 

Floatingbaby - ov high five!! I don't temp or do opk's so I actually have no idea, however if it doesn't work this month, i'm going to start. What do you do to check ov?

xxx


----------



## StefanieC

i hope it was a one off!


----------



## Mrs B.

Can I join? There are so many lovely ladies on here, and whilst I respect everyone's religions I can only tolerate so much of the 'God's plan' type of comments so it is nice to have a thread like this (I was beginning to feel like the only non religious person on the forum...especially when the Christian only thread keeps popping up!). 

Apologies I have not read through all the pages, so I will have missed things! How's everyone doing? I'm currently 1/2dpo on a Soy cycle :)


----------



## bubbles82

Good work floatingbaby! I'm very jealous!

StefanieC - you've got me worried now,my first cycle off BCP was 36 days and now I'm up to CD18 with no sign of O, hope it's not gonna be a long wait! Hope that's the end of yours too, what a nightmare!


----------



## StefanieC

i'm really sorry bubbles, i didn't mean to worry anyone! if you're only cd18 then you have plenty of time to O still.


----------



## readerwriter

Mrs. B - Welcome! Yes, the more the merrier - please join right on in! :)

floatingbaby - Congrats on O! This could be your month!

Lynton81 - I have to say I am a little jealous of your short cycles too! I hold out until a missed period to test and therefore have never tested. It makes the last days of my cycle feel excruciating. My cycles are between 24 and 31 days but usually 28. 

My cycle this month so far has been textbox for me. Not that that means anything since this is my 9th month of TTC (ugh). I got my first positive OPK today at CD 17 :happydance: Going to the Ob/Gyn next Monday so hoping if there's a problem, at least I'm getting starting on solving it (if only it were that easy right?)


----------



## bubbles82

StefanieC said:


> i'm really sorry bubbles, i didn't mean to worry anyone! if you're only cd18 then you have plenty of time to O still.

Ah I'll let you off! I worry every day at the moment about something different, I feel like I have a long time just waiting so I seem to diagnose myself with a different illness every day! Hope things are looking up for you now!


----------



## floatingbaby

Lynton81 said:


> Ha ha,
> 
> Floatingbaby - ov high five!! I don't temp or do opk's so I actually have no idea, however if it doesn't work this month, i'm going to start. What do you do to check ov?
> 
> xxx

I check my temp every morning and pray (ha, well not Pray, pray) it rises. Monitor my CM and CP and pee on OPKs. This cycle was my first time ever getting a positive opk - it was pretty rad! But I didn't even tell my DH! I try to keep him in the dark as much as possible so as to not stress the jewels with performance anxiety or anything :wacko:

Mrs. B - I see we're on practically the same cycle right now! CD30, I'm 4dpo....am I crazy or have we done this before?! :shrug:


----------



## StefanieC

bubbles82 said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> i'm really sorry bubbles, i didn't mean to worry anyone! if you're only cd18 then you have plenty of time to O still.
> 
> Ah I'll let you off! I worry every day at the moment about something different, I feel like I have a long time just waiting so I seem to diagnose myself with a different illness every day! Hope things are looking up for you now!Click to expand...

Haha I know how you feel I do that too. I haven't even finished af yet and I'm already worrying about not o'ing etc :dohh:


----------



## Lynton81

I check my temp every morning and pray (ha, well not Pray, pray) it rises. Monitor my CM and CP and pee on OPKs. This cycle was my first time ever getting a positive opk - it was pretty rad! But I didn't even tell my DH! I try to keep him in the dark as much as possible so as to not stress the jewels with performance anxiety or anything :wacko:

Mrs. B - I see we're on practically the same cycle right now! CD30, I'm 4dpo....am I crazy or have we done this before?! :shrug:[/QUOTE]




"Stress the jewels" is the funniest thing ever!!! HA ha, men do get very affected by all of this, which I can understand, bless them. Well done for not stressing the jewels. 

I might try the opk's next cycle instead of temping as that sounds like you need to be good with your memory in the morning, which is not me. I wake up drooling and confused!!

xxx


----------



## bubbles82

LOL @ stressing the jewels and waking up drooling and confused! :rofl:


----------



## pbl_ge

bubbles82 said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> i'm really sorry bubbles, i didn't mean to worry anyone! if you're only cd18 then you have plenty of time to O still.
> 
> Ah I'll let you off! I worry every day at the moment about something different, I feel like I have a long time just waiting so I seem to diagnose myself with a different illness every day! Hope things are looking up for you now!Click to expand...

I DEFINITELY agree with this! This morning I'm pretty convinced I have an LPD. (Thread here: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/1093375-possible-luteal-phase-defect.html) :cry: It's so hard to stay sane in all this! 

My husband and his jewels seem pretty resilient, though, so I guess I should be thankful for what I have. (Note: this syntax does NOT imply that I am thanking any god.)


----------



## readerwriter

I worry I have endometriosis but I'm TRYING not to diagnose myself before I get tests done. 

More importantly, I will not symptom spot, I will not symptom spot, I will not symptom spot, I will not symptom spot, I will not symptom spot, I will not symptom spot, I will not symptom spot, I will not symptom spot!


----------



## bubbles82

readerwriter said:


> I worry I have endometriosis but I'm TRYING not to diagnose myself before I get tests done.
> 
> More importantly, I will not symptom spot, I will not symptom spot, I will not symptom spot, I will not symptom spot, I will not symptom spot, I will not symptom spot, I will not symptom spot, I will not symptom spot!

Endometriosis is my illness of the day too. I don't even really know that much about it, but I made the mistake of using Dr Google to inquire about something and although most results said it was normal, one said endometriosis so that's stuck on my mind now!


----------



## readerwriter

bubbles82 said:


> Endometriosis is my illness of the day too. I don't even really know that much about it, but I made the mistake of using Dr Google to inquire about something and although most results said it was normal, one said endometriosis so that's stuck on my mind now!

Dr. Goggle - LOL! :rofl:


----------



## pbl_ge

Dr. Google is not our friend.


----------



## Lyanhalia

agnostic here.. thanks for this!


----------



## Mrs B.

Hi Floatingbaby - yes, I'm right there with you! CD33 today and 5 or 6dpo (not quite sure when I O'd!). I've now been trying 14 months and 2 days...fed up now!...how about you?

Hope everyones doing well (got a head cold so I can't concentrate to read all the posts but :dust: to you all!!)


----------



## Lynton81

Hi all again,

Just wondering if you guys test or wait for AF. I can't help but test and got a bfn today on 12dpo - :growlmad: 

Not sure what is worse as I have never waited for af!! POAS addict over here.

xxx


----------



## bubbles82

Lynton81 said:


> Hi all again,
> 
> Just wondering if you guys test or wait for AF. I can't help but test and got a bfn today on 12dpo - :growlmad:
> 
> Not sure what is worse as I have never waited for af!! POAS addict over here.
> 
> xxx

New to TTC but I wait for AF, and don't test until I think it's due, gets too expensive and disappointing otherwise, and I'd rather not know about a chemical. Also don't want to see a negative just from testing too early and confuse myself!


----------



## ashleyy84

Hi all! Just found this thread today. Hubby and I have been TTC for 2 years. 
My current dilemma: This cycle is currently 13 days late, but I'm still getting a BFN. Pretty sure AF will be here any minute, but I can't help being a little excited about AF being late.

Lynton81, I'm a fellow POAS addict. I'd love to be able to monitor all applicable hormones, but HCG and LH are all I can get at home. Oh well.

I live in a part of the US often called the "Bible Belt" so it's very refreshing to find you ladies!:hi:


----------



## pbl_ge

Lynton81 said:


> Hi all again,
> 
> Just wondering if you guys test or wait for AF. I can't help but test and got a bfn today on 12dpo - :growlmad:
> 
> Not sure what is worse as I have never waited for af!! POAS addict over here.
> 
> xxx

I test only when late, as I was last month. I still wonder if I had a CP, but it was only a few days, so who knows? I'm not testing this month before the 24th, as I'm travelling and didn't even bring the tests, but I'm a bit excited--doesn't my chart look a teensy bit triphasic to you? 



ashleyy84 said:


> Hi all! Just found this thread today. Hubby and I have been TTC for 2 years.
> My current dilemma: This cycle is currently 13 days late, but I'm still getting a BFN. Pretty sure AF will be here any minute, but I can't help being a little excited about AF being late.
> 
> Lynton81, I'm a fellow POAS addict. I'd love to be able to monitor all applicable hormones, but HCG and LH are all I can get at home. Oh well.
> 
> I live in a part of the US often called the "Bible Belt" so it's very refreshing to find you ladies!:hi:

Hi Ashley,

Welcome to the thread. I am originally from the Bible belt, so I understand your feelings. If I were in your shoes, I would definitely be heading to the Doctor's for a blood test. You must be more patient than I am! 

FX and :dust:!


----------



## ashleyy84

Thanks, pbl_ge! I have an appointment with my general doctor Thursday so I'll ask for one then if nothing changes. I think I'll try out the fertilityfriend.com ov chart you're using. I've been using Excel, but it's a bit cumbersome. Or, I'm just not as Excel-savvy as I think I am. :) It does look like your chart is trending nicely.


----------



## tsyhanochka

DrGoogle isn't anyone's friend! Happy to have this thread. I was raised in a fairly Catholic family so my living in sin trying to make an illegitimate baby isn't something I bring up with them.


----------



## readerwriter

I am waiting until AF is late to test. Haven't had to test yet :/ I think it's both easier and harder to wait in some ways!


----------



## bubbles82

just popping in to say a massive thank you to all the ladies who've had to put up with 22 days of my worries, vents and panics, but after holding my pee for 4 hours and POAS 40 times, I proudly present to you...

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii497/kcbubbles82/d5cc0254.jpg

I don't think I could be happier right now if I had an actual BFP!!


----------



## readerwriter

tsyhanochka said:


> DrGoogle isn't anyone's friend! Happy to have this thread. I was raised in a fairly Catholic family so my living in sin trying to make an illegitimate baby isn't something I bring up with them.

LOL! I grew up in a very Catholic family too so I can definitely relate!


----------



## readerwriter

Yay, congrats bubbles!


----------



## bubbles82

I thank you! I can't believe how proud of myself I am right now for peeing on a stick!

And no one come on here and burst bubbles' bubble by pointing out this doesn't guarantee I will O still, it is progress for me and I will enjoy it for a few hours a least before I find a new worry!


----------



## floatingbaby

Way to go bubbles!!! :wohoo: Congratulations!!!!!!!

That is exactly what I felt when I got a + opk for the first time on CD24! I was so ecstatic! And the good new was that two days later I actually O'd!!! I'm happy for you - you should celebrate with some bubbly and a sweaty BD session :winkwink:


----------



## readerwriter

Welcome to all the ladies who have joined this thread! I just realized how far back in the thread the code for the siggy is. Here's the code - add a bracket in front of url, img, and at the end :)

url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-1/943215-support-thread-all-atheist-agnostic-non-religious-secular-humanist-ttcers.html]
img]https://img33.glitterfy.com/12193/glitterfy2062006T744D31.gif[/img][/url


----------



## Lynton81

Wow, you two sound like total experts, I haven't tried charting yet, but it looks very interesting, it looks like you can really keep track of your cycles. A few more months and I think I'll start.

Ashley, well done for resisting the bible belters!! Welcome to the glittery group!!:happydance:

xxx


----------



## Lynton81

bubbles82 said:


> I thank you! I can't believe how proud of myself I am right now for peeing on a stick!
> 
> And no one come on here and burst bubbles' bubble by pointing out this doesn't guarantee I will O still, it is progress for me and I will enjoy it for a few hours a least before I find a new worry!



Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay. xxx:happydance:


----------



## Mrs B.

Yay Bubbles!!


----------



## pbl_ge

That's fantastic, bubbles! Hope the bding was worth the wait! :winkwink:

I'm trying not to get too optimistic about my triphasic-seeming chart right now. We're headed into the mountains for three nights, and I'm totally on tenterhooks to see if AF shows up. I brought whiskey just in case I need the consolation. 

Feels like I should be praying to something or someone. Ha!!!! :haha:


----------



## floatingbaby

wow pbl - that is a beaut of a chart! and longer/healthier LP than your last cycle, eh!


----------



## pbl_ge

Well, the chart that shows up below this month's is wrong-that's when I thought spotting = first day of AF. I do still spot, so I am worried about an LPD. :( we'll see.


----------



## readerwriter

pbl_ge said:


> Feels like I should be praying to something or someone. Ha!!!! :haha:

LOL, I feel the same way this cycle! I am like programmed in my subconscious to think "Please God, let this cycle be the one... er, I mean, To Whom It May Concern... er, Indifferent, Cold, Heartless World, let this be the one!"


----------



## bubbles82

readerwriter said:


> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> Feels like I should be praying to something or someone. Ha!!!! :haha:
> 
> LOL, I feel the same way this cycle! I am like programmed in my subconscious to think "Please God, let this cycle be the one... er, I mean, To Whom It May Concern... er, Indifferent, Cold, Heartless World, let this be the one!"Click to expand...

To whom it may concern, ha ha I love it :haha:


----------



## HilaryL

Hi

How about Happy Humanists?

I like to be positive about the human experience of life, and ceremonies, it isn't just about not having any god worries. :)

I love Bubbles82's line - yes it is you who makes the baby, not any invented gods!


----------



## HilaryL

PS Sorry I think I was replying to the first posts, just seen that this thread has become more complex.

Please have fun together, I am sure that the baby will come after that.


----------



## ashleyy84

readerwriter said:


> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> Feels like I should be praying to something or someone. Ha!!!! :haha:
> 
> LOL, I feel the same way this cycle! I am like programmed in my subconscious to think "Please God, let this cycle be the one... er, I mean, To Whom It May Concern... er, Indifferent, Cold, Heartless World, let this be the one!"Click to expand...

It's hard to break old habits! I occasionally find myself saying "Thank God" when I hear good news and "God bless you" when someone sneezes. I think they were always empty sayings (for me), but I feel a little silly now when I say it.


----------



## Lynton81

I say omg all the time and bless you, but it's just habit like you say and you pick it up from tv. I am from the uk, but say all the phrases from US sitcoms like Friends, Big Bang Theory etc... most recent is "holy crap on a cracker" Penny from Big Bang. ha ha. xxx

AF arrived today too, but had already tested so wasn't a shock. The words; "God damn it", were used ;-)


----------



## preg_pilot

ashleyy84 said:


> Hi all! Just found this thread today. Hubby and I have been TTC for 2 years.
> My current dilemma: This cycle is currently 13 days late, but I'm still getting a BFN. Pretty sure AF will be here any minute, but I can't help being a little excited about AF being late.
> 
> Lynton81, I'm a fellow POAS addict. I'd love to be able to monitor all applicable hormones, but HCG and LH are all I can get at home. Oh well.
> 
> I live in a part of the US often called the "Bible Belt" so it's very refreshing to find you ladies!:hi:

I was 11 days late when I got my first faint BFP, I hope for you that you get your BFP soon. Fingers crossed :dust:



ashleyy84 said:


> readerwriter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> Feels like I should be praying to something or someone. Ha!!!! :haha:
> 
> LOL, I feel the same way this cycle! I am like programmed in my subconscious to think "Please God, let this cycle be the one... er, I mean, To Whom It May Concern... er, Indifferent, Cold, Heartless World, let this be the one!"Click to expand...
> 
> It's hard to break old habits! I occasionally find myself saying "Thank God" when I hear good news and "God bless you" when someone sneezes. I think they were always empty sayings (for me), but I feel a little silly now when I say it.Click to expand...

Yea. I can barely say "god bless you" when someone sneezes today... Kind of awkward, as people expect a blessing or something, and I don´t know what to day anymore.


----------



## Mrs B.

I just say bless you rather than god bless you...which I still don't like but as you say it's expected! I still say OMG but try to say Oh My Goodness rather than Oh My God. Sounds better in my head


----------



## preg_pilot

Mrs B. said:


> I just say bless you rather than god bless you...which I still don't like but as you say it's expected! I still say OMG but try to say Oh My Goodness rather than Oh My God. Sounds better in my head

Hehe. Yea.
Someone once told me "May Stalin Give you Strength" when I sneezed, but I really don´t think that a lot of people would consider that appropriate ;)


----------



## floatingbaby

preg_pilot said:


> Yea. I can barely say "god bless you" when someone sneezes today... Kind of awkward, as people expect a blessing or something, and I don´t know what to day anymore.

My old boss used to say, "congratulations"...:haha:


----------



## pbl_ge

preg_pilot said:


> Mrs B. said:
> 
> 
> I just say bless you rather than god bless you...which I still don't like but as you say it's expected! I still say OMG but try to say Oh My Goodness rather than Oh My God. Sounds better in my head
> 
> Hehe. Yea.
> Someone once told me "May Stalin Give you Strength" when I sneezed, but I really don´t think that a lot of people would consider that appropriate ;)Click to expand...


Um, wow. That's hilarious, but probably not okay in most circles. My hubby wants to say, "May Allah bless you" to obvious Christians, but I don't think he's worked up the nerve yet. 

In other news, the non-gods did not smile upon my uterus this month. Not unexpected, but still a bummer. 

On to the next round!


----------



## Mrs B.

Hahaha, thank you...you all just put a smile on my face with those comments!

Sorry your onto the next cycle pbl_ge :(


----------



## ashleyy84

haha, Lynton! Thanks to Sheldon we also have Bazinga! I think your response to AF was appropriate.

preg_pilot, even though this month isn't the one, it's good to know that I may not get a BFP right away. I got a call today and it was negative. Blah!

My doc started to prescribe me thyroid medicine yesterday but I told him I wanted to think about it for a while. Everything I read says I need to go ahead and take it. This is a real bummer because I do not like to take medicine. Now it looks like I may be dependent on a synthetic hormone for the rest of my life. EEK! On the bright side, he said it may help me conceive. Anyone else have experience with hypothyroidism?


----------



## ashleyy84

Sorry, pbl! Positive thoughts to all of our uterus's.


----------



## preg_pilot

ashleyy84 said:


> haha, Lynton! Thanks to Sheldon we also have Bazinga! I think your response to AF was appropriate.
> 
> preg_pilot, even though this month isn't the one, it's good to know that I may not get a BFP right away. I got a call today and it was negative. Blah!
> 
> My doc started to prescribe me thyroid medicine yesterday but I told him I wanted to think about it for a while. Everything I read says I need to go ahead and take it. This is a real bummer because I do not like to take medicine. Now it looks like I may be dependent on a synthetic hormone for the rest of my life. EEK! On the bright side, he said it may help me conceive. Anyone else have experience with hypothyroidism?

I don´t have any experience with it myself, but I´ve heard from ladies on here, that as soon as they got their thyroid under control, they got preggers pretty quick.


----------



## bubbles82

pbl_ge said:


> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs B. said:
> 
> 
> I just say bless you rather than god bless you...which I still don't like but as you say it's expected! I still say OMG but try to say Oh My Goodness rather than Oh My God. Sounds better in my head
> 
> Hehe. Yea.
> Someone once told me "May Stalin Give you Strength" when I sneezed, but I really don´t think that a lot of people would consider that appropriate ;)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, wow. That's hilarious, but probably not okay in most circles. My hubby wants to say, "May Allah bless you" to obvious Christians, but I don't think he's worked up the nerve yet.
> 
> In other news, the non-gods did not smile upon my uterus this month. Not unexpected, but still a bummer.
> 
> On to the next round!Click to expand...

Sorry to hear the witch got you, fingers crossed for this time round!

I'm 5DPO now, with various most likely imagined symptoms!


----------



## floatingbaby

Hey bubbles - nice temp rise! :thumbup:


----------



## bubbles82

floatingbaby said:


> Hey bubbles - nice temp rise! :thumbup:

Aw thanks! I got quite excited when I saw it this morning, but was feeling rather deflated after half an hour on google basically concluded it doesn't mean anything until at least 7DPO and 3 further high temps!


----------



## floatingbaby

I got super deflated when my temp sunk this morning :sad1:

If my :af: knows what's good for her, she'll stay the F-bomb away:grr:


----------



## bubbles82

floatingbaby said:


> I got super deflated when my temp sunk this morning :sad1:
> 
> If my :af: knows what's good for her, she'll stay the F-bomb away:grr:

Do you know when she's due?


----------



## floatingbaby

My LP varies - but she should be due 13dpo, 14dpo or 15dpo. So I'm expecting her tomorrow or the day after since I don't have any spotting yet (though the day is still young!)


----------



## bubbles82

floatingbaby said:


> My LP varies - but she should be due 13dpo, 14dpo or 15dpo. So I'm expecting her tomorrow or the day after since I don't have any spotting yet (though the day is still young!)

Well you're not out til she shows, I've seen a crazy selection of charts during my research this morning including ones with dips that suddenly go back up again. Is there a chance the temp wasn't accurate, different time etc?


----------



## floatingbaby

Yeah - I did my research this morning too! I found two pg charts that had 13dpo dips...so, it's possible, but I can't shake the doubt.
Temp should be accurate as ever. Same time, same place.


----------



## Lynton81

Hi everyone,

below is a website which organises all of the scientific research there is on pregnancy. There are big sections on; diet, hormones, exercise and it is very interesting reading. There are even a few studies on soy.

The site says it's miscarriage research, but there are loads of general pregnancy research studies. It is really interesting reading and has helped me already in terms of getting some ideas together on what to do about my short follicular phase.

Hope you find it interesting. :flower:


https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/home


----------



## readerwriter

Lynton81 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> below is a website which organises all of the scientific research there is on pregnancy. There are big sections on; diet, hormones, exercise and it is very interesting reading. There are even a few studies on soy.
> 
> The site says it's miscarriage research, but there are loads of general pregnancy research studies. It is really interesting reading and has helped me already in terms of getting some ideas together on what to do about my short follicular phase.
> 
> Hope you find it interesting. :flower:
> 
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/home

Thanks Lynton! I think AF is on her way so I'm figuring out what to do for next cycle.


----------



## bubbles82

Thanks Lynton! :thumbup:


----------



## pbl_ge

Very interesting, Lynton. Definitely not written for laypeople, though. Another site that can be helpful is pubmed, which is the internet database, searchable anywhere, of all published medical studies.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/

After you enter search terms and press return, I'd recommend clicking "Humans" under "Species" on the left.


----------



## Lynton81

Thanks pbl_ge, had a look at some short cycle related studies - confirmed a few things I might try in a few months time.

Also found some really interesting evolutionary studies - my fave topic - hense why i'm part of this thread!! ;-)

thanks. xxx


----------



## pbl_ge

How's everyone on this thread doing? Any recent BFPs? I'm still waiting to O. Might be this weekend. 

It does seem like a lot of the early posters on this thread have moved on to the expecting forums!


----------



## StefanieC

i've been waiting to O too but i'm hopeful that its today or tomorrow from looking at my chart etc.


----------



## bubbles82

Looks like AF has just arrived for me so I'm back to CD1, cycle #3! 3rd time lucky and all that!


----------



## StefanieC

bubbles82 said:


> Looks like AF has just arrived for me so I'm back to CD1, cycle #3! 3rd time lucky and all that!

i'm on cycle #3 too as yous ay hopefully 3rd time lucky fxd!


----------



## bubbles82

Ah good luck, hope it's lucky for us both! I had a psychic reading a while ago just for fun as a few in another thread were comparing them, I didn't want to take it too seriously but she did say I would conceive in August so it would be great if it was true!


----------



## pbl_ge

Hey, cycle #3 here, too! FX for all of us!

I feel like we've got it together this cycle, assuming the BD schedule goes as planned. (One of the best things about OH is that he's ALWAYS up for it, if you'll forgive the unintended double entendre.) I didn't have high hopes for last cycle, as it was more or less non-stop travel, and not relaxing at all. So this one I'm very optimistic about. And if things go badly, I'll have our brand new dog to comfort me.

Bubbles, I'm sorry to hear this isn't your month! Things were looking really promising. Where did you get that psychic reading? I saw those threads and thought about it, just for giggles, but didn't know where to go and didn't care enough to do any looking.

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## bubbles82

pbl_ge said:


> Hey, cycle #3 here, too! FX for all of us!
> 
> I feel like we've got it together this cycle, assuming the BD schedule goes as planned. (One of the best things about OH is that he's ALWAYS up for it, if you'll forgive the unintended double entendre.) I didn't have high hopes for last cycle, as it was more or less non-stop travel, and not relaxing at all. So this one I'm very optimistic about. And if things go badly, I'll have our brand new dog to comfort me.
> 
> Bubbles, I'm sorry to hear this isn't your month! Things were looking really promising. Where did you get that psychic reading? I saw those threads and thought about it, just for giggles, but didn't know where to go and didn't care enough to do any looking.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

I think there's a few out there, the cynic in me likes to think they're most likely con artists but you never know, it gives you some hope I suppose on the bad days! I just got mine from a lass called Gail on eBay who most were saying had the best success rates, a few different ones come up if you search.

I thought things were looking promising this month too but I just wasn't feeling it towards the end, glad I didn't get my hopes up too much really. Just booked a holiday today with DH and some family, when we were looking at booking it I was hoping I would be getting my BFP this week so we could tell family on the holiday as it would be after the 12 week point. DH was looking forward to it as we relax more on holiday so he thought it would be good for TTC but now I've just realised it will be the week AF is due if my cycles keep going the way they are. Which is even worse than a non fertile week! I'll miss not being able to juggle my days around with BCP this time! Kind of hope I'll get my BFP before then as its not til October so another two tries before then, but if I do it'll be difficult trying to hide it from family on an all inclusive trip!


----------



## floatingbaby

pbl_ge said:


> How's everyone on this thread doing? Any recent BFPs? I'm still waiting to O. Might be this weekend.
> 
> It does seem like a lot of the early posters on this thread have moved on to the expecting forums!

I'm from the early posting group and no bfp for me yet :sad: *sighs*

Bubbles - I was in a similar situation last cycle - we have a trip with family booked for mid september and it would be past the 10 or so week point so I was REALLY hoping for a :bfp: made all sorts of plans on how I would tell everyone....then nothing. That was a tough one
If this cycle ends in a :bfp: then I'll only be like, 3 weeks when we go. Brutal. If only we were a non-drinking family :dohh:

I'm CD12 today with some strange random spotting. Mild aches on my left ovary and big fat negative opk :flower:


----------



## bubbles82

floatingbaby said:


> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone on this thread doing? Any recent BFPs? I'm still waiting to O. Might be this weekend.
> 
> It does seem like a lot of the early posters on this thread have moved on to the expecting forums!
> 
> I'm from the early posting group and no bfp for me yet :sad: *sighs*
> 
> Bubbles - I was in a similar situation last cycle - we have a trip with family booked for mid september and it would be past the 10 or so week point so I was REALLY hoping for a :bfp: made all sorts of plans on how I would tell everyone....then nothing. That was a tough one
> If this cycle ends in a :bfp: then I'll only be like, 3 weeks when we go. Brutal. If only we were a non-drinking family :dohh:
> 
> I'm CD12 today with some strange random spotting. Mild aches on my left ovary and big fat negative opk :flower:Click to expand...

I wish it wasn't so out of our control, I start feeling like TTC effects everything in my life way before I'm actually pregnant! I was hoping this was our month for the holiday thing and also for DH's birthday. Now I'm just thinking it if it happens in the next couple of months maybe I could have scan pictures in Christmas cards... I sometimes just wish it wasn't on my mind constantly!


----------



## tsyhanochka

I know how you feel. I have planned each month how I would surprise oh and then when we would tell family. If this is our cycle I'd plan to go home for Thanksgiving (Canada-October) and tell the family then. It would be nice as we are eloping next week so it could be a 'honeymoon baby' as far as they are concerned. Which would soften the blow of not having a big white wedding. OH is athiest and I'm not Catholic anymore.... so it wouldn't have been a church wedding. And my family can be selfish jerks so....I don't want them ruining our day.
*sigh* maybe we'll be in luck by Christmas. We are in cycle 9. I feel like a dud coming from my fertile family.


----------



## pbl_ge

bubbles82 said:


> floatingbaby said:
> 
> 
> If this cycle ends in a :bfp: then I'll only be like, 3 weeks when we go. Brutal. If only we were a non-drinking family :dohh:
> 
> I was hoping this was our month for the holiday thing and also for DH's birthday. Now I'm just thinking it if it happens in the next couple of months maybe I could have scan pictures in Christmas cards... I sometimes just wish it wasn't on my mind constantly!
> 
> Both of our families enjoy drinking, and I'm one of the most enthusiastic. We don't drink much, mind you, but everyone will suspect what's going on if I refuse the glass of wine with dinner. I've got my excuse all ready--"I'm on antibiotics, so I can't drink right now." I get UTIs with some regularity, so this isn't an unrealistic thing.
> 
> 
> 
> tsyhanochka said:
> 
> 
> I know how you feel. I have planned each month how I would surprise oh and then when we would tell family. If this is our cycle I'd plan to go home for Thanksgiving (Canada-October) and tell the family then. It would be nice as we are eloping next week so it could be a 'honeymoon baby' as far as they are concerned. Which would soften the blow of not having a big white wedding. OH is athiest and I'm not Catholic anymore.... so it wouldn't have been a church wedding. And my family can be selfish jerks so....I don't want them ruining our day.
> *sigh* maybe we'll be in luck by Christmas. We are in cycle 9. I feel like a dud coming from my fertile family.Click to expand...
> 
> Vacation babies!!! Isn't that supposed to be one of the best times to conceive?
> 
> And congrats on eloping! Is it a Vegas wedding? I understand about the family being jerks. Sections of mine are, too. Their obnoxious behavior is why the entire wedding weekend ended up being vegan (hubby is vegan). It was a big middle finger to a couple of the more judgmental folks.
> 
> Hope you have a great honeymoon!!!Click to expand...


----------



## ashleyy84

I'm on cd 11, so AF finally came and went. Woot! I think we will not ttc this month since I started thyroid medicine a week ago. I'd like to make sure the dose is right first.

Bubbles, I know what you mean. When we started ttc a few years ago I started basically acting like I was pregnant. Mostly organic foods and carefully chosen beauty products. No alcohol except for when I'm sure I'm not preggars. Hubby cleans litter box (no problem here!). 

tsyhanochka, congrats on getting married! I'm envious of your plans to elope. I had hoped to have a destination wedding but everyone told me I would regret it. I can surely say that my wedding was very stressful and I would have been much happier getting married at some destination. Please do share your plans!


----------



## tsyhanochka

I've been in 4 weddings, 2 of them were family. I have always thought eloping was very romantic. I get stressed out going home to visit at the best of times, I can't imagine the stress a wedding would give me. And the logistics are another thing. OH's mom and uncle are in Europe and don't speak English, my family is in another province... NOPE!!!

So we've planned a roadtrip down to the Grand Canyon with a stop over in Vegas. Elvis will walk me down the aisle :)

We'll deal with my family's disappointment when we get back. 

I know I won't regret this, just like I don't regret not going to my graduation for my master's degree. I don't like the attention, I don't have birthday parties, I didn't even tell people at work that we got engaged. 

If my family weren't such jerks to each other, I'd love to have a simple backyard bbq with picnic blankets and no fancy clothes or shoes and a quick justice of the peace with our family and friends around us, no aisles, no giving away. Kids (nieces and nephews) could run and scream and and chase each other and no one would care if they spilled things or got dirty. That's my perfect wedding. But since we don't live in a perfect world, I'm happy to settle for me, OH and Elvis in Vegas.


----------



## Lynton81

Fantastic Tsyhanochka, have the best time ever. This thread is so refreshing in every single way. xxx


----------



## Oplittleone

Thank you for this thread! I was getting so sick of hearing "all I did was pray" and other religious things.


----------



## Mrs B.

Have a wonderful wedding tsyhanochka! We got married in Vegas...but without Elvis. We went to the Signature hotel - https://www.mgmgrandweddings.com/packages/signature-spa-wall.aspx which was really nice (but without the tables and chairs).


----------



## tsyhanochka

Thanks! We're just going alone... so we don't need anything fancy like that. But that's just lovely!

I'm only concerned that the officiant will mention god and things in the ceremony... maybe I can request it to be non religious. 

I had a thought today that my matriarch aunt will likely not consider this a 'real wedding'... just like she considers me 'not really baptized' because the priest that baptized me was caught with the alter boys and 'sent away' before anything could be investigated! And she wonders why don't go to church any more.....

Ah family.


----------



## pbl_ge

Soooooo, I'm about to out myself as a total geek, so prepare yourselves. I'm a professor and researcher, and I realized that there was an opportunity here to test for the existence of a Christian god, or at least for the effectiveness of prayer on conception. We have two perfect samples:

1. Our thread, which is exclusively for people who do not identify as Christian, or more specifically identify as non-Christian.

2. The Christian thread, in which all members identify as Christian and report praying with some regularity and/or fervor for a BFP.

I know no one will be as excited as I am, but I hope you see that these two sample provide the opportunity to test whether the Christians get more BFPs, which would suggest that there is a Christian god, and He wants his faithful children to bear children.

So, I went through and counted our users (n=25) and counted the BFPs (n=7). I then went through the Christian thread, back to the same date and time that this thread started (April 5th at about 5 AM), and counted their users (n=90) and their BFPs (n=16). 

Now, if you run that calculation, you'll find that we have MORE BFPs as a percentage than they do (28% versus 17.8%). When I ran a statistical test, however (Chi-square, if anyone knows what that is) these results are non-significant.

For my purposes, however, that proves that there is not significant relationship between Christian affiliation and conception (at least within this time frame). There is even evidence that the universe has a preference for non-Christian folks to achieve pregnancy. 

I confess this took a bit longer than I expected (those people post a LOT!!!!), but I still hadn't finished my morning tea by the time I was done. 

Does this prove that there is no Christian god? Discuss.


----------



## bubbles82

pbl_ge said:


> Soooooo, I'm about to out myself as a total geek, so prepare yourselves. I'm a professor and researcher, and I realized that there was an opportunity here to test for the existence of a Christian god, or at least for the effectiveness of prayer on conception. We have two perfect samples:
> 
> 1. Our thread, which is exclusively for people who do not identify as Christian, or more specifically identify as non-Christian.
> 
> 2. The Christian thread, in which all members identify as Christian and report praying with some regularity and/or fervor for a BFP.
> 
> I know no one will be as excited as I am, but I hope you see that these two sample provide the opportunity to test whether the Christians get more BFPs, which would suggest that there is a Christian god, and He wants his faithful children to bear children.
> 
> So, I went through and counted our users (n=25) and counted the BFPs (n=7). I then went through the Christian thread, back to the same date and time that this thread started (April 5th at about 5 AM), and counted their users (n=90) and their BFPs (n=16).
> 
> Now, if you run that calculation, you'll find that we have MORE BFPs as a percentage than they do (28% versus 17.8%). When I ran a statistical test, however (Chi-square, if anyone knows what that is) these results are non-significant.
> 
> For my purposes, however, that proves that there is not significant relationship between Christian affiliation and conception (at least within this time frame). There is even evidence that the universe has a preference for non-Christian folks to achieve pregnancy.
> 
> I confess this took a bit longer than I expected (those people post a LOT!!!!), but I still hadn't finished my morning tea by the time I was done.
> 
> Does this prove that there is no Christian god? Discuss.

Ha I love this, good work! :) 

I would like to know how the believers explain these findings. All part of god's plan?


----------



## Lynton81

pbl_ge said:


> Soooooo, I'm about to out myself as a total geek, so prepare yourselves. I'm a professor and researcher, and I realized that there was an opportunity here to test for the existence of a Christian god, or at least for the effectiveness of prayer on conception. We have two perfect samples:
> 
> 1. Our thread, which is exclusively for people who do not identify as Christian, or more specifically identify as non-Christian.
> 
> 2. The Christian thread, in which all members identify as Christian and report praying with some regularity and/or fervor for a BFP.
> 
> I know no one will be as excited as I am, but I hope you see that these two sample provide the opportunity to test whether the Christians get more BFPs, which would suggest that there is a Christian god, and He wants his faithful children to bear children.
> 
> So, I went through and counted our users (n=25) and counted the BFPs (n=7). I then went through the Christian thread, back to the same date and time that this thread started (April 5th at about 5 AM), and counted their users (n=90) and their BFPs (n=16).
> 
> Now, if you run that calculation, you'll find that we have MORE BFPs as a percentage than they do (28% versus 17.8%). When I ran a statistical test, however (Chi-square, if anyone knows what that is) these results are non-significant.
> 
> For my purposes, however, that proves that there is not significant relationship between Christian affiliation and conception (at least within this time frame). There is even evidence that the universe has a preference for non-Christian folks to achieve pregnancy.
> 
> I confess this took a bit longer than I expected (those people post a LOT!!!!), but I still hadn't finished my morning tea by the time I was done.
> 
> Does this prove that there is no Christian god? Discuss.



Fantastic study there and all before your morning tea - hilarious!! This had actually occurred to me to check this a few weeks ago, but didn't dear look in their thread for fear of throwing my lap top out the window in frustration.

I'm surprised that wasn't statistically sig, what was the actual result on the chi? Bet it was close. 

Well done. xxx


----------



## pbl_ge

Wasn't close: Chi square (df = 1) = 1.278, p = .2583. 

But that's fine. With the framing hypothesis that there is no god, we wouldn't expect that non-religious folks would have MORE BFPs. We would expect exactly this--no significant difference based on religion or prayer. 

And I didn't actually read their posts (although about 50% seemed to come from one person, so I put her on my ignore list so I'd have to wade through fewer posts), they should be lauded for lots of support for each other.


----------



## Mrs B.

tsyhanochka - if you just make it clear before the ceremony that you do not want anything religious you should be fine. We were very clear before ours (I was really concerned about this too) but the minister (? - not sure what you call him!!!) was lovely and didn't mention anything religious at all. 

Lol, I love it pbl_ge  

Haha, that made me laugh Lynton :D I too am rather fond of my laptop :D


----------



## ashleyy84

pbl_ge I admire your geekiness! I guess the power of knowledge (of our bodies) and acceptance of the fact that we don't have an almighty being covering our butts is as effective as the power of prayer. I have a friend who prays even though she doesn't believe. It's just a habit that is comforting to her. She knows she isn't praying to anyone/anything. To me it's similar to writing in a journal just to get everything out of your mind. I don't pray, but I can see how it could be therapeutic.


----------



## MrsSmartie

Hello lovely ladies, really like this thread. Just thought I'd spread some love about Humanism for anyone that knows that they are not religious but doesn't know quite how to define themselves! I think sometimes if you say that you are an atheist people think that you then don't have good morals or a sense of right and wrong. Which is ridiculous!

https://www.simpleguidetohumanism.org.uk/

Lots of luck with TTC everyone, remember... God is not watching xxx


----------



## bubbles82

MrsSmartie said:


> Hello lovely ladies, really like this thread. Just thought I'd spread some love about Humanism for anyone that knows that they are not religious but doesn't know quite how to define themselves! I think sometimes if you say that you are an atheist people think that you then don't have good morals or a sense of right and wrong. Which is ridiculous!
> 
> https://www.simpleguidetohumanism.org.uk/
> 
> Lots of luck with TTC everyone, remember... God is not watching xxx

Hello and welcome to the thread!

I don't ever think to class myself as humanist, but I do admire it a lot. I lost my best friend in a car accident nearly 7 years ago and his parents had a humanist funeral service. My mum and I liked the way the humanist lady dealt with it so much that we contacted the same person to do the service for my dad when we tragically lost him two years ago, and my mum has requested a humanist service for herself in her funeral plan.


----------



## MrsSmartie

Aww that's nice. We had a Humanist wedding and it was lovely, it's such a shame it's not legal yet and we had to go to the registry office first and do the legal part there. Not that anybody knew that at the wedding. I enjoyed the little scientific experiment on here, it's been a long time since I heard of Chi-squared! Reminds me of my Geography A Level.


----------



## bubbles82

MrsSmartie said:


> Aww that's nice. We had a Humanist wedding and it was lovely, it's such a shame it's not legal yet and we had to go to the registry office first and do the legal part there. Not that anybody knew that at the wedding. I enjoyed the little scientific experiment on here, it's been a long time since I heard of Chi-squared! Reminds me of my Geography A Level.

I vaguely remember something about that...I think!

That's great you had a humanist wedding, I looked into it but didn't really know how to go about it or what DH would think, we had a civil ceremony in the end as neither of us wanted anything religious involved, and it suited us fine.


----------



## pbl_ge

Welcome to the thread! Cool link you provided--I scored 90% humanist. Only divergent answer was about how the universe began, to which I answered "I don't know" because I stopped being able to understand physicists years ago. They totally lost me.

Anyway, does one convert to humanism? :haha:

What is a humanist wedding? We had a very good friend of mine, jokingly called my life coach because he's older and likes to try to give me advice, do the ceremony. (Incidentally, he wrote this book, which funds his impressive collection of fine alcoholic beverages, so I like to give him a shout out: https://www.amazon.com/Evolution-Fo...4425054&sr=8-1&keywords=evolution+for+dummies) The ceremony was "written" by us, although that mostly included things other people wrote, like our parents who talked about their 42 and 44 year marriages. It was a lot of work!


----------



## Lynton81

MrsSmartie said:


> Hello lovely ladies, really like this thread. Just thought I'd spread some love about Humanism for anyone that knows that they are not religious but doesn't know quite how to define themselves! I think sometimes if you say that you are an atheist people think that you then don't have good morals or a sense of right and wrong. Which is ridiculous!
> 
> https://www.simpleguidetohumanism.org.uk/
> 
> Lots of luck with TTC everyone, remember... God is not watching xxx

 "God is not watching" - Love it. Welcome to the best thread on ttc.

I just got 100% on the humanist quiz. Evolution and Physics is one of my favourite topics, would love to do Astronomy as a post grad one day.

Like the idea of the wedding, very interesting. We had a civil ceremony in a beautiful town hall. Whenever people send me a wedding invitation to a church wedding, I groan and start thinking of excuses for what we could be doing in the day, but free in the evening for the party!! Saying that however, only one of my friends had a church wedding and she said it was purely for logistical reasons!! 

xx


----------



## bubbles82

Lynton81 said:


> MrsSmartie said:
> 
> 
> Hello lovely ladies, really like this thread. Just thought I'd spread some love about Humanism for anyone that knows that they are not religious but doesn't know quite how to define themselves! I think sometimes if you say that you are an atheist people think that you then don't have good morals or a sense of right and wrong. Which is ridiculous!
> 
> https://www.simpleguidetohumanism.org.uk/
> 
> Lots of luck with TTC everyone, remember... God is not watching xxx
> 
> "God is not watching" - Love it. Welcome to the best thread on ttc.
> 
> I just got 100% on the humanist quiz. Evolution and Physics is one of my favourite topics, would love to do Astronomy as a post grad one day.
> 
> Like the idea of the wedding, very interesting. We had a civil ceremony in a beautiful town hall. Whenever people send me a wedding invitation to a church wedding, I groan and start thinking of excuses for what we could be doing in the day, but free in the evening for the party!! Saying that however, only one of my friends had a church wedding and she said it was purely for logistical reasons!!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I'm like that too! I just feel so uncomfortable in a church. I just find it a bit hypocritical when people who have no interest in religion have religious ceremonies. I was a bit disappointed in some ways that I didn't have the church wedding and the big walk down the proper aisle, church wedding pictures seem to look better! But it would've just felt weird.


----------



## Lynton81

I totally agree, I would have felt so hypocritical, just for some nice pics. I have to admit, even though the Christian religion has done a lot of harm over the centuries, they certainly have built some beautiful buildings!!


We must be close in age, were you born in 82? xxx


----------



## pbl_ge

Oh, I'm always so jealous of the folks who get to spend Sundays in gorgeous buildings surrounded by a community that probably cares a great deal about them and would likely help them out in a time of crisis!


----------



## bubbles82

pbl_ge said:


> Oh, I'm always so jealous of the folks who get to spend Sundays in gorgeous buildings surrounded by a community that probably cares a great deal about them and would likely help them out in a time of crisis!

Ha ha me too!

Yes Lynton, my D.O.B is 8.2.82!


----------



## MrsSmartie

pbl_ge said:


> Welcome to the thread! Cool link you provided--I scored 90% humanist. Only divergent answer was about how the universe began, to which I answered "I don't know" because I stopped being able to understand physicists years ago. They totally lost me.
> 
> Anyway, does one convert to humanism? :haha:
> 
> What is a humanist wedding? We had a very good friend of mine, jokingly called my life coach because he's older and likes to try to give me advice, do the ceremony. (Incidentally, he wrote this book, which funds his impressive collection of fine alcoholic beverages, so I like to give him a shout out: https://www.amazon.com/Evolution-Fo...4425054&sr=8-1&keywords=evolution+for+dummies) The ceremony was "written" by us, although that mostly included things other people wrote, like our parents who talked about their 42 and 44 year marriages. It was a lot of work!

It was soo lovely. The celebrant organised everything with us so the content was completely ours but with his guidance. We had popular love songs instead of hymns, we still had a massive wedding but it was outdoors in the courtyard of a big barn. We also had 'hand-fasting' as well as exchanging rings which is a pagan tradition where you hold hands and have a cord tying your arms together as you say your vows. (it's where the phrase 'tying the knot' comes from). Everybody loved it because it was a big white wedding but no preaching, it was all about us! Xx


----------



## MrsSmartie

I don't think you need to 'convert' to Humansim! Lol. Just identify yourself as one and that you still believe that we should treat each other well, even without a deity guiding us. Hooray! I wasn't sure about the Universe creation either, I think even the top scientists are a bit unsure about the exacts of that one! Xx


----------



## RoseKitten

What an interesting thread! I couldn't take the Humanist quiz since it seemed the assumption it ran on was "Christian/monotheist, Atheist, Agnostic, and Clueless" lol Are those of us who are non-mainstream spiritualists allowed here, too? Or is there a better thread for me? :D


----------



## pinksprinkles

MrsSmartie said:


> f The celebrant organised everything with us so the content was completely ours but with his guidance. We had popular love songs instead of hymns, we still had a massive wedding but it was outdoors in the courtyard of a big barn. We also had 'hand-fasting' as well as exchanging rings which is a pagan tradition where you hold hands and have a cord tying your arms together as you say your vows. (it's where the phrase 'tying the knot' comes from). Everybody loved it because it was a big white wedding but no preaching, it was all about us! Xx

Besides the barn, this sounds exactly like my wedding! DH and I found an outdoor gazebo on the outskirts of Vegas, wrote our own vows, had an officiant perform the ceremony we wrote, and we even did a handfasting. It was really lovely. DH even humored me and we walked back down the isle to The Time of My Life from Dirty Dancing. :blush: It was so much fun. It definitely wasn't what I envisioned my wedding to be when I was a child, but it was absolutely perfect for us and I still got to wear a lovely dress and walk down the isle behind my beautiful little flower girl. Of course, all of that was followed by a lovely reception with my amazingly lovely cake! Yay!!

The only downside to the whole thing was DH's father was a complete a**hole, but we figured he would be and he saved his vile thoughts for a card to but in our "wishes box" that we didn't open until after the reception. He's a lutheran minsiter and DH apparently never informed him that he had left the church (DH is non-spiritual atheist and I'm semi-spiritual atheist, but we were both raised Christian). *facepalm* What's more is DH didn't tell ME that his family didn't know about him either, so I was completely unprepared for the "best wishes" card that told me I was going to hell and that FIL would be praying for my "return to the fold". Gag. So when it comes to weddings, the only advice I ever give out is make sure everyone knows ahead of time where you stand. (I for one have cut communication with the in-laws.)

Me and DH:



Our adorable flower girl:



I made all the flower arrangements from silk flowers, so proud of myself!



It was a small, intimate wedding, so here's everyone who was there:



The cake!



Groom's Cake:



And of course, cute little favors! (DH and I made all the little boxes ourselves.)


----------



## MrsSmartie

Aww beautiful photos! Fortunately none of my family are religious, a few of DH's were but nobody important! And everybody said they loved it and it was still as special. Ours was quite traditional but without the religious stuff. Here's a few of my piccies, I want to see everybody's wedding pics now! xx
 



Attached Files:







131.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 8









115.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 8









26.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 6









44.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 7









139.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pinksprinkles

Oooo! Beautiful dress! I love the flower design and you look absolutely gorgeous in it. And the cake even matches you. What an awesome idea! And yes- everyone should post some pics. I love wedding pictures!


----------



## preg_pilot

I don´t have any wedding pictures, as i´m getting married in December this year 

We plan on going out to sea with my fosterdad, and our parents, to be married on international waters ... (he´s a captain, and can marry us at sea).
Afterwards, we´ll have a small party with roast lamb and some sort of dessert we haven´t decided on yet. About 25 ppl in total.


----------



## pinksprinkles

What a cool idea~! An out-to-sea wedding sounds like so much fun! You'll have to post pics after. :happydance:


----------



## StefanieC

MrsS those are beautiful pictures and you are so pretty!

let me dig out the nicest pics of mine :)


----------



## StefanieC

here are pics of my civil ceremony :)
 



Attached Files:







191284_10150175357552265_661672264_8211646_3623308_o.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 8









193222_10150175358797265_661672264_8211663_8012352_o.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 6









194970_10150175357672265_661672264_8211648_5662145_o.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 6









200253_10150175359722265_661672264_8211675_832027_n.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 4









183567_10150175359812265_661672264_8211676_4467975_n.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pbl_ge

Those are beautiful weddings! I love, love, LOVE both of your dresses, which for me is unusual. I always thought I'd have a small wedding, but then I married a man with a huge, tight knit family. It was either going to be 15 people or 200 people. We actually invited 300 people, but we didn't give them much notice so lots of people couldn't attend. 

(photos removed)


----------



## pbl_ge

Maybe I should explain the rocks. As I said, both of our parents have been married for over 40 years ( I think it's now 44 and 46 years), so we asked each set to write something for the ceremony on successful marriages. Here's what they wrote, and the explanation that was read after:

On Marriage
Give us some wisdom on marriage, they said.
Thoughts started buzzing around in our heads.
They asked us if we would express
How a marriage can be a success.
The marriage will probably have a good run
If together the pair often has fun.
Shared interests can be a building block.
With us, for instance, it&#8217;s collecting rocks.
Unfortunately, troubles can lurk.
A good marriage needs relationship work. 
A large disagreement, for years thereafter,
Can be the source of much great laughter.
A careful, attentive, listening ear
Has served us well year after year.
When the commitment is strong,
Marriage can be loving and long.
Patricia and Richard, you&#8217;ll find your way.
We love you and bless you on this special day!&#8221;

"You&#8217;ll note that Peter & Ellie&#8217;s hobby of collecting rocks has yielded a sufficient supply for the wedding aisles. Apparently they have many more rocks, these were just the ones that were convenient to bring over."


----------



## pbl_ge

preg_pilot said:


> I don´t have any wedding pictures, as i´m getting married in December this year
> 
> We plan on going out to sea with my fosterdad, and our parents, to be married on international waters ... (he´s a captain, and can marry us at sea).
> Afterwards, we´ll have a small party with roast lamb and some sort of dessert we haven´t decided on yet. About 25 ppl in total.

Cool! But I have so many questions. Do you have to get a marriage license? If so, where will you get it? And can anyone officiate a wedding in international waters, or just captains?

Fascinating!


----------



## MrsSmartie

Wow the sea wedding sounds lovely! Loving all the wedding photos, keep them coming! I love how most of us had a little colour or black on our dresses! You can really see how the weddings have people's individual stamps on them without the religious aspect. All very beautiful and different. 

One last piccy which was the moment everybody broke down... FIL started crying during his reading so DH put his arm around him and my BIL jumped up and finished the reading even though he has dyslexia and finds it hard to read... :cry: :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







124.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pinksprinkles

:flow: Awwww! That is too sweet. :flow:


----------



## ashleyy84

Beautiful weddings, ladies! None of my pics are digital, so I'll have to see if I can remedy that. I had a church wedding, since at the time hubby and I were church folks (7 years ago from May). Love your plans, preg_pilot! Hopefully we all have BFP's by then, but I hope to hear all about it. :)


----------



## bubbles82

Ah I love all the wedding pics ladies! Beautiful! I don't have many decent ones on digital form but feel the need to add a few of mine so here you go!

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii497/kcbubbles82/wedding/e4a985d4.jpg

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii497/kcbubbles82/wedding/4e3f1a53.jpg

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii497/kcbubbles82/wedding/d2d15ac9.jpg

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii497/kcbubbles82/wedding/416fc2fb.jpg

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii497/kcbubbles82/wedding/c5f198ba.jpg

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii497/kcbubbles82/wedding/2d4cd513.jpg

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii497/kcbubbles82/wedding/066546ac.jpg

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii497/kcbubbles82/wedding/28e71b41.jpg


----------



## pinksprinkles

bubbles82!! I love all your colors, especially your flowers; those are amazing! Where do you even _find_ flowers like that? Oh, and the shoes are perfect. Lovely, lovely, lovely!


----------



## sojourn

YAY!
I have been lurking on this thread for a bit. I love love love wedding pictures. I love the ship wedding idea and all of these pictures are beautiful. Can I jump in and share too?

We got married in our historical society's museum and our reception was in one of my bridesdude's backyard. We had the "gayest straight wedding ever". We were married by a close friend, her girlfriend did our catering. Another gay friend read the best love poem ever that happens to be by lesbian (Andrea Gibson "She pole dances to gospel music" LOOK IT UP!) and recessed to "I'll cover you" from RENT. Even my very religious family couldn't get over how fun and silly the whole affair was. 

Bonus: Big fancy-pants lovely white dress wedding, lovely buildings and grounds. zero deities :)

UGH! Cannot upload pictures and I don't think that I have any on sites that don't require passwords. Will keep trying!


----------



## bubbles82

pinksprinkles said:


> bubbles82!! I love all your colors, especially your flowers; those are amazing! Where do you even _find_ flowers like that? Oh, and the shoes are perfect. Lovely, lovely, lovely!

Ah thank you!

I was so excited about those shoes, they were my something blue from my auntie, but I never really got to wear them as I broke my ankle two weeks before my wedding in a car crash, so I had that picture standing in them but the rest of the day I was in my air cast :(

I love rainbows so I had rainbow roses for my bouquet, I couldn't believe so many people have never even heard of them! They're called rainbow roses or happy roses, they're dyed in three places in the stems to get them like that, a lot of florists have them now.


----------



## sojourn

Sorry, tried to post pics but they didn't work. Now I can't delete the post.


----------



## pinksprinkles

bubbles82- Aw, such a bummer about your ankle. :( Did it heal alright? I'm going to have to check out those flowers. DH is going to be getting some major hints about rainbow roses. :winkwink:


----------



## bubbles82

pinksprinkles said:


> bubbles82- Aw, such a bummer about your ankle. :( Did it heal alright? I'm going to have to check out those flowers. DH is going to be getting some major hints about rainbow roses. :winkwink:

Everyone needs rainbow roses in their life! :)

I'm still struggling with the ankle over 3 months later, I think the hospital have lost interest now! It's probably not still broken but it's still very painful, I've not been able to wear heels or drive since, nightmare!


----------



## pinksprinkles

I know your pain. Ankle injuries are no fun at all. Keep pressuring them to do something about it. I injured my ankle in a parkour accident back in 2009, and didn't push the doctors to do the surgery immediately because I really thought I'd have time in the future to to it (and I was in the middle of several hugs projects at work and didn't want to take the time off). I ended up losing my health insurance when I was laid off the next month, and because of that I couldn't get the surgery at all. In the end I lost my ability to run, jump, pretty much anything besides walk. Fast forward 3 years later and I've gained 80lbs due to lack of exercise after quitting smoking in 2010. Loss of exercise and loss of nicotine meant a good 1000+ calories I wasn't burning a day. I finally was able to get insurance again in 2011, but I'd already gained the weight and was living in a new state. The docs here literally told me that because I'm heavy they won't do anything to fix my ankle. They pretty much said that judging by my weight I'm too lazy to really need the ankle anyway. It's horrible being treated like I don't care about my health, especially since before the accident I was super active (played varsity soccer in HS, was a competitiveness figure skater through college, and until the accident had always jogged at least 2 miles every night and done parkour 3x a week). Can't stand the way doctors treat me now. 

Anyway, if you tore any tendon/ligaments when you broke your ankle, or if there is permanent damage to the area where the bones in the ankle meet, you'll almost definitely need surgery to have it corrected. The sooner you get it done the better. If at three months it's still not getting better, you should definitely get a second opinion. Don't let it affect your long term health if you're able. (Having to lose weight without the ability to do aerobics absolutely sucks and takes _forever._ I'm having to eat about 1000+ calories a day less than what I used to be able to eat when I was active. Talk about a lifestyle change!) :hugs:


----------



## bubbles82

Aw pinksprinkles this makes me sad, sounds like you've had a horrendous time!
I don't know what to do really, I don't trust the doctors at all at the moment. They x-rated it the day it happened and sent me home saying it was just a sprain, and said to walk on it to get it going even though I couldn't walk on it at all. Then I got a phone call 8 days later (by then the week of the wedding) saying they'd reviewed the X-rays and found a chip off my bone. I'd been to he doctor that morning saying it still wasn't right and again got told it was fine and sent away. So I went to the hospital and they scanned it and found it then had three fractures around me heel and ankle, and put it in plaster which was removed early for the wedding but never put back on. Now I have physio and tell them each week that it doesn't seem to be healing right but they just tell me it's normal and will take a long time. The consultant said they didn't want to see me for another 3 months which will be end of September, and they'll decide if surgery is needed then, which annoys me as I've wasted me time trying to get it better for nearly 5 months by then just to start all over again if they do surgery, which should've been done at the start if it was needed.
I'm on restricted duties at work but get so sick of being asked constantly if my foot is better or when it will be. I have no idea, and it hasn't felt any better for weeks so I'm not expecting it to anytime soon. I feel like people think I'm making it up now, as I get told so many stories of people who've broken bones and been back to normal 6 weeks later. I wish that was the case for me, I'm not enjoying feeling trapped in my home! I'm so worried now I'm TTC that I'll end up having surgery whilst pregnant.


----------



## Lynton81

Ahhhh beautiful Bubbles, they look amazing. Love the shoes!! 

Hey Sojourn - Don't delete, just join in the thread yay. xxx


----------



## Lynton81

Wow Pinksprinkles gorgeous too. xxx


----------



## preg_pilot

pbl_ge said:


> preg_pilot said:
> 
> 
> I don´t have any wedding pictures, as i´m getting married in December this year
> 
> We plan on going out to sea with my fosterdad, and our parents, to be married on international waters ... (he´s a captain, and can marry us at sea).
> Afterwards, we´ll have a small party with roast lamb and some sort of dessert we haven´t decided on yet. About 25 ppl in total.
> 
> Cool! But I have so many questions. Do you have to get a marriage license? If so, where will you get it? And can anyone officiate a wedding in international waters, or just captains?
> 
> Fascinating!Click to expand...

Yes, we do get a marriage license. As I understand it, we get married at sea, with witnesses, and then go to the administrators office to sign the papers.
It´s only captains that can marry people at sea.


----------



## pinksprinkles

bubbles82 said:


> Aw pinksprinkles this makes me sad, sounds like you've had a horrendous time!
> I don't know what to do really, I don't trust the doctors at all at the moment. They x-rated it the day it happened and sent me home saying it was just a sprain, and said to walk on it to get it going even though I couldn't walk on it at all. Then I got a phone call 8 days later (by then the week of the wedding) saying they'd reviewed the X-rays and found a chip off my bone. I'd been to he doctor that morning saying it still wasn't right and again got told it was fine and sent away. So I went to the hospital and they scanned it and found it then had three fractures around me heel and ankle, and put it in plaster which was removed early for the wedding but never put back on. Now I have physio and tell them each week that it doesn't seem to be healing right but they just tell me it's normal and will take a long time. The consultant said they didn't want to see me for another 3 months which will be end of September, and they'll decide if surgery is needed then, which annoys me as I've wasted me time trying to get it better for nearly 5 months by then just to start all over again if they do surgery, which should've been done at the start if it was needed.
> I'm on restricted duties at work but get so sick of being asked constantly if my foot is better or when it will be. I have no idea, and it hasn't felt any better for weeks so I'm not expecting it to anytime soon. I feel like people think I'm making it up now, as I get told so many stories of people who've broken bones and been back to normal 6 weeks later. I wish that was the case for me, I'm not enjoying feeling trapped in my home! I'm so worried now I'm TTC that I'll end up having surgery whilst pregnant.

I'd see if I could get that date moved up if I were you since, from what I understand, surgery is an absolute no-go while pregnant. My doctor has told me to diet and even okay'd me to continue dieting through any pregnancy. Due to how obese I have become, it is apparently safe not to gain weight while PG. After I have a LO and as soon as I'm down to 170 lbs I am to go back in for possible surgery. (Doc is hoping I will be down to that weight within three months of delivering so that recovery will be easier on me.

The idea is that when the baby is small I won't be chasing him/her around yet, so the first six months post delivery will be a good time to heal and start physical therapy since baby won't be moving around too much, and once I'm up and moving again one of the best things I'll be able to do to aid recovery is go on walks (so pushing a stroller will be part of my rehab). 

If I am not PG by the time I get down to 170 lbs (back to being overweight and not obese), then I'll go in for surgery then. That's still 50 lbs away though, so at least another year of dieting. (I have to go slowly with the weight loss- no more than a pound a week- as aerobics are not a possibility and losing weight through sedentary calorie reduction has to be gradual.) I'm really hoping I'm pregnant by then, but I wouldn't be too upset if it didn't happen as it seems much more logical to have surgery before having a baby. 

Is there a way you can get a second opinion? Another doctor you can go to? I'd think they would try to get you better now, especially since you are TTC and surgery won't be an option during pregnancy.


----------



## tsyhanochka

Just checking in from the road. We got married on the 8th. Elvis walked me down the aisle and gave me away. I walked barefoot down the aisle while Elvis sang "can't help falling in love" and our minister did mention god and Jesus...I forgot to ask them not to. But it was very minor and his little sermon was just about treating each other right.
We'll tell the family when we get back in a week. 
We have some fun photos with Elvis too. 

I know humanist Officiants can marry you in Ontario...so had we not eloped that was my choice :)


----------



## Wife2Be

Hey ladies! Mind if I join? I know it is late into the thread but I have read all your post and I love this thread! I am agnostic and my fiance is ... actually I do not know what he considers himself but he does not go to church but refuses to consider himself agnostic as he has the mind set we are devil worshipers! He is good ol' country boy so I guess he was raised that way! We are getting married in October and are having a non-religious ceremony! As most of you have stated earlier I do not hate on religion because I feel like everyone has a right to believe what they want just dont hate on me for not believing! I think being married to a Muslim a few years back and also being a "scientist" has led me down the path of being agnostic. Yes a very complicated story! 

But anyway I am testing september 4th unless I O sooner than expected. I had some cramping last night in my left side but still not positive opk. 

Good luck everyone for this month!


----------



## bubbles82

Hello wife2be! 

Welcome to the thread, the more the merrier and all that! I'm due to test the same week as you, FF is predicting AF due around the 7th but depends when
I ovulate as it varies since I came off BCP in May. Good luck to you!


----------



## Wife2Be

bubbles82 said:


> Hello wife2be!
> 
> Welcome to the thread, the more the merrier and all that! I'm due to test the same week as you, FF is predicting AF due around the 7th but depends when
> I ovulate as it varies since I came off BCP in May. Good luck to you!

Same here. I came off of BC (Nuva Ring) in June and my first natural cycle was 38 days so I am basing this cycle on that. But I have never had regular cycles. I even went a few years off BCP a couple years ago and only had like 2 or 3 periods a year! So I am very nervous and scared to see if my cycles will be regular now. Fingers Crossed! I am so anxious to go home and POAS to see if I am about to ovulate! Good luck to you to! Glad we can wait this out together, because it seems like forever away until testing!


----------



## bubbles82

Yeah it does, I read posts on here from people moaning about the witch arriving, but then a lot of them ovulate, test and get their BFP or next AF while I'm still waiting to ovulate! I've had two natural cycles since BCP, 35 days then 37. I was hoping they'd start to settle down as I used to have regular 28 day cycles before. I hope they don't keep getting longer each time anyway!


----------



## Wife2Be

I definitely feel your pain! But I am glad to find someone with a similar cycle as me! And I hope mine do not get longer either. That would make me miserable as I cannot take progesterone because it causes a bad reaction (vomitting and severe head pain). So I would literally have to just sit and wait for AF to come where as some people can take provera to induce AF so they can start again. Ugh wish my body would just work normally! And I am never ever going to take BC again! It seems like it does more harm then good! And now that I know a lot about trying to conceive I am sure I can use the same methods to prevent.


----------



## pbl_ge

Congratulations, Tsyhanochka!!!!!!! We need pictures!

And welcome to wife2be!


----------



## bubbles82

tsyhanochka said:


> Just checking in from the road. We got married on the 8th. Elvis walked me down the aisle and gave me away. I walked barefoot down the aisle while Elvis sang "can't help falling in love" and our minister did mention god and Jesus...I forgot to ask them not to. But it was very minor and his little sermon was just about treating each other right.
> We'll tell the family when we get back in a week.
> We have some fun photos with Elvis too.
> 
> I know humanist Officiants can marry you in Ontario...so had we not eloped that was my choice :)

Sorry I completely missed this post when I read back earlier! 

Congratulations!! xx


----------



## Hanfranan

Hi everyone! This is a great idea for a thread. I am atheisty agnostic (I can quite see why some people derive a lot of comfort from religion, but I just can't bring myself to believe in anything). My husband is VERY atheist. He grew up with a disabled sister in a very religious area, and I think being told that his sister's problems were a punishment from God pretty much put him off any form of religion. 
We just started ttc so I'm very excited but also preparing for a long road ahead. 
Congrats to everyone who's been posting beautiful wedding pictures. I got married on 4th August but when I tried to include pictures to this my post was deleted!


----------



## StefanieC

Hi Hanfranan :hi:

i think you have to have had a certain number of posts before you can post pictures, i'm not 100% sure tho.


----------



## tsyhanochka

Thanks ladies. I'll try and post something when we get home and order our photos from the chapel.


----------



## Wife2Be

Welcome Hanfranan. Once you get more posts it would be awesome to see the pics! If thats the case as mentioned by StefanieC.

Are you tracking your cycles yet?
Good Luck!


----------



## bubbles82

Hanfranan said:


> Hi everyone! This is a great idea for a thread. I am atheisty agnostic (I can quite see why some people derive a lot of comfort from religion, but I just can't bring myself to believe in anything). My husband is VERY atheist. He grew up with a disabled sister in a very religious area, and I think being told that his sister's problems were a punishment from God pretty much put him off any form of religion.
> We just started ttc so I'm very excited but also preparing for a long road ahead.
> Congrats to everyone who's been posting beautiful wedding pictures. I got married on 4th August but when I tried to include pictures to this my post was deleted!

Hello and welcome to the thread!

I think you can post pics once you've had over 10 posts in the forum, so join the chat and we'll look forward to seeing them!


----------



## ashleyy84

Wife2Be said:


> Hey ladies! Mind if I join? I know it is late into the thread but I have read all your post and I love this thread! I am agnostic and my fiance is ... actually I do not know what he considers himself but he does not go to church but refuses to consider himself agnostic as he has the mind set we are devil worshipers! He is good ol' country boy so I guess he was raised that way! We are getting married in October and are having a non-religious ceremony! As most of you have stated earlier I do not hate on religion because I feel like everyone has a right to believe what they want just dont hate on me for not believing! I think being married to a Muslim a few years back and also being a "scientist" has led me down the path of being agnostic. Yes a very complicated story!
> 
> But anyway I am testing september 4th unless I O sooner than expected. I had some cramping last night in my left side but still not positive opk.
> 
> Good luck everyone for this month!

Welcome to the thread, Wife2Be! I too used to equate atheism with evil. I love the "coming out" videos on youtube showing a variety of peolple coming out. I haven't been so bold, but it was really a hard transition for me and knowing I was not alone was very comforting. Maybe your fiance would find them comforting as well. I have only a few friends who aren't religious, so this thread is so refreshing. 

Also, it was interesting to me the influence your ex-husband had on you. I met my dad (long story) when I was 20 and he is Muslim. His never-ending attempts to convert me to Islam definitely punched wholes in the "truths" I held from Christianity. The best thing about this was that he made me think critically about my beliefs, which I had barely done before (with shame when I did so). Pretty sure my later classes in Biology and Geology would have had a similar outcome. Anyway, hope testing goes your way this time. :) Long cycles stink, I hope yours gets regular soon.


----------



## ashleyy84

Welcome, Hanfranan! Congrats on getting married. How exciting!


----------



## Mrs B.

I'm loving all the wedding photos! Bubbles, those flowers are amazing!!! Sorry to hear about your ankle, I hope it gets better soon. 

Congrats Tsyhanochka!!

Welcome to all the new ladies :)


----------



## bubbles82

Mrs B. said:


> I'm loving all the wedding photos! Bubbles, those flowers are amazing!!! Sorry to hear about your ankle, I hope it gets better soon.
> 
> Congrats Tsyhanochka!!
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies :)

Ah thanks Mrs B! It feels weird calling you that as that's what everyone calls my mum!! I've given up hope of the ankle getting better soon, the accident was on the 6th of May so I've kind of got used to the pain now, and hope I just wake up one day and find its magically gone!


----------



## pbl_ge

Welcome to Hanfran, too! The one photo you have there is gorgeous, so I look forward to more!

This thread has had a lot of turnover (look back and you'll find we get pregnant more frequently than Christians :winkwink: ), so new folks are welcome! For those who have been here a while, did you notice that readerwriter got her BFP and quietly went away? :dance:


----------



## pbl_ge

And bubbles, I'm so sorry you have chronic pain! I hope you find a solution soon.


----------



## bubbles82

pbl_ge said:


> Welcome to Hanfran, too! The one photo you have there is gorgeous, so I look forward to more!
> 
> This thread has had a lot of turnover (look back and you'll find we get pregnant more frequently than Christians :winkwink: ), so new folks are welcome! For those who have been here a while, did you notice that readerwriter got her BFP and quietly went away? :dance:

Oooh no I didn't notice that, well spotted! I get kind of sad on here when people I've been chatting to for a while get their BFP and disappear, it's happened a few times now. I like the threads I've seen where they agree to stay together and keep the thread til everyone's got their BFP, and some where they've kept it going right through til after the births. But I guess that's no fun when you're in a thread full of BFPs and you're one of the only ones without. 

The ankle's not as bad as it was, so I suppose it is getting better just very slowly. I finally got booked in for intensive physio on Friday at a treatment centre I've been paying into for the last 7 years at work so I should make use of it, I could've maybe been better by now if I'd gone there in the first place rather than the 5 minute session once every two or three weeks I've been getting on the NHS! Some days it doesn't feel as bad, but I still can't drive or wear pretty shoes, it's been a long 3 months!


----------



## preg_pilot

bubbles82 said:


> Mrs B. said:
> 
> 
> I'm loving all the wedding photos! Bubbles, those flowers are amazing!!! Sorry to hear about your ankle, I hope it gets better soon.
> 
> Congrats Tsyhanochka!!
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies :)
> 
> Ah thanks Mrs B! It feels weird calling you that as that's what everyone calls my mum!! I've given up hope of the ankle getting better soon, the accident was on the 6th of May so I've kind of got used to the pain now, and hope I just wake up one day and find its magically gone!Click to expand...

I hope your ankle gets better.
I know this only too well, I´ve had knee troubles for 11 years now (going on 12). I have some pain every day, so I´ve kinda gotten used to it by now. I hope in your case, they can do something about it.


----------



## Jaericho

Hello, I think it's great having a non-religious thread, I always felt awkward whenever I was in a religious one.

I was raised Baptist by my family, and around the time I was in my freshman year, about 14-15 I started to question things, mostly because I had gay friends and didn't like what most religious people said about them. To add to the free thinking pot, my mother was diagnosed with Leukemia at the end of my freshman year and we eventually lost her to her battle at the beginning of my senior year at 17. So I always hated the, "God took your mother for a reason, and he works in mysterious ways," speech I was always given whenever I vented out of frustration. 

I like to think that things are a bit more scientific and there is a more of a reason as to why things happen. And now I step off my mighty rant horse and bid you all Hello!


----------



## tsyhanochka

Just want to say I'm jealous of you American ladies. I just popped into Walgreens and picked up more preseed (we use it just as a lube) and some opk strips so I don't have to order them online....I can't get just strips in Toronto (I don't think). Everything is so cheap! Preseed is over 10 dollars more at home. I may pick up another tube just to save the money!


----------



## pbl_ge

A Canadian is jealous of us? Wow! :blush: Usually it's the other way around. My father even has a bumpersticker that says "Aspiring Canadian." Btw, what does your line "TTC and a little half-HANIB" mean? And how did you customize it like that?

Welcome, Jaericho! I'm so sorry about your mother. I think the "God has a plan" and 'Everything happens for a reason" have a lot to answer for in this world. But I guess it gives them something to say without having to think, which is clearly their goal. I'm sorry you had to hear that from people. I'm not sure I would have been able to refrain from violence.


----------



## bubbles82

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii497/kcbubbles82/wedding/3AB14ABA-BF52-4603-A6A5-F73513372D78-5232-000007D37AB7168D.jpg

That is all.


----------



## pbl_ge

takeru92 said:


> Religion DOES play a part in your fertility.

I just reported this post. Clearly not meant to be friendly or supportive, is it?


----------



## pbl_ge

pbl_ge said:


> takeru92 said:
> 
> 
> Religion DOES play a part in your fertility.
> 
> I just reported this post. Clearly not meant to be friendly or supportive, is it?Click to expand...

That was fast! Thanks, BnB elves!!!


----------



## bubbles82

pbl_ge said:


> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> takeru92 said:
> 
> 
> Religion DOES play a part in your fertility.
> 
> I just reported this post. Clearly not meant to be friendly or supportive, is it?Click to expand...
> 
> That was fast! Thanks, BnB elves!!!Click to expand...

So fast I missed it all! Hmm not very friendly or supportive at all. I wonder if the post was part of god's plan. I actually find it quite rude that person felt the need to intrude on our thread when it's clearly set up for those of us who aren't religious, for somewhere to chat and avoid offending any of those in the religious threads, so I don't see why someone felt the need to come in and try an argue against it?!


----------



## StefanieC

pbl_ge said:


> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> takeru92 said:
> 
> 
> Religion DOES play a part in your fertility.
> 
> I just reported this post. Clearly not meant to be friendly or supportive, is it?Click to expand...
> 
> That was fast! Thanks, BnB elves!!!Click to expand...

:O unbelievable!!


----------



## pbl_ge

This individual's entire profile was removed. I am seriously impressed with the way this site is run. These people don't mess around!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Perhaps s/he was God's troll?


----------



## Jaericho

pbl_ge said:


> A Canadian is jealous of us? Wow! :blush: Usually it's the other way around. My father even has a bumpersticker that says "Aspiring Canadian." Btw, what does your line "TTC and a little half-HANIB" mean? And how did you customize it like that?
> 
> Welcome, Jaericho! I'm so sorry about your mother. I think the "God has a plan" and 'Everything happens for a reason" have a lot to answer for in this world. But I guess it gives them something to say without having to think, which is clearly their goal. I'm sorry you had to hear that from people. I'm not sure I would have been able to refrain from violence.

I actually used video games, the very violent ones, and writing as an outlet to kind of keep me from being so angry. Even to this day when it's almost been four years, it's still like throwing salt in the wound, aside from the fact, if gods plan was to remove my mother and replace her with the Evil Queen of a stepmother I have, I'm definitely not getting it. I could rant about her all night but I'm not going to let her ruin my day. 

I'm just more of a scientific person, at least science has a reason because I can't do the relying on a higher power.


----------



## Elphabaa77

Hello, hope you don't mind if I tag along here. I actually saw Bubbles signature in the other thread I am a part of and I got 'curious.' So... I hijacked your sig Bubbles! lol

I, too, get a sense of frustration when people talk about 'in God's time' or 'part of God's plan.' I was actually very involved with church activities in high school, but honestly I think I was doing it because it was the 'cool' thing to do. I grew up in a very religious community (full of Amish and Mennonite, which I like to call Mennonites hypocritical Amish with electricity) and being a part of religious functions made you cool. So I participated to fit in. Or that is how I look back on it. When I went off to college and joined the real world, things really changed. I haven't really given religion much thought one way or another since college. I am not sure what my title would exactly be. Maybe agnostic, or maybe just non-religious. I tend to favor evidence over something I cannot see. However, just like somebody would WISH to win the lottery, I sometimes find myself praying for something to go right. Maybe it is old habit, who knows? All I know is I feel ridiculous afterwords. Ever since my Dad died 2 years ago unexpectedly, I now find myself praying to him. That is always more comforting to me than praying to a God that nobody can prove is really there. At least I knew my Dad did exist and his presence could still be around. 

Anyhow, I hope you don't mind me chiming in. It is pretty refreshing to know that as being a part of this thread, I will never hear that whole 'In God's time' stuff. The other thread I am a part of (with Bubbles) doesn't really mention the religion thing that I have noticed. I think a lot of people say 'praying for you' and stuff like that, but I don't get offended. I say it too, but I guess what I really mean is 'hoping for you.' I doubt MOST of the people who say it actually pray for anybody. I just wish for good things.

Also... I have a tendency to ramble. So don't mind me. :haha:


----------



## bubbles82

Hello Elpha, welcome to another thread I ramble in! :) I'm possibly in too many different threads now, somedays I can't keep up or I get the confused as a few now have some of the same people in!

Sorry to hear about your dad, I also lost mine unexpectedly two years ago too, and also find myself 'praying' to him in a way. Not sure I believe he can hear me but I hate to think he's just gone from my life altogether sometimes, so I know what you mean.

I've often wondered if those that say 'I'm praying for you' in other threads actually mean it literally or not. I'm sure even the religious ones won't always waste their time and efforts praying for everyone else to get their BFPs, or maybe they do, no idea how it all works! I also wonder if those that sound like they genuinely want everyone else on the thread to get their BFP really mean it when in the next post they're saying how peed off they are that a friend or family member or someone on facebook just got their BFP, I don't know why they'd be happier for a complete stranger!


----------



## bubbles82

PS I went to the treatment centre today to start my intensive treatment for my ankle injury, and came home with this:

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii497/kcbubbles82/wedding/9E4AB400-5266-432E-8ADB-6E8372C1C462-5719-0000082F36B21A23.jpg

I'm not sure if I have more hope in blue tape on my foot than praying for my foot, but I'll give it a go!


----------



## pbl_ge

Ooooooh--is that this stuff?
https://todayhealth.today.msnbc.msn...th-that-weird-tape-olympians-are-wearing?lite


----------



## bubbles82

pbl_ge said:


> Ooooooh--is that this stuff?
> https://todayhealth.today.msnbc.msn...th-that-weird-tape-olympians-are-wearing?lite

Ha yes it is! I've never heard of it before, I thought the therapist was just having a laugh! But when I came home DH said 'oh it's that stuff from the Olympics' haha.


----------



## readerwriter

bubbles82 said:


> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to Hanfran, too! The one photo you have there is gorgeous, so I look forward to more!
> 
> This thread has had a lot of turnover (look back and you'll find we get pregnant more frequently than Christians :winkwink: ), so new folks are welcome! For those who have been here a while, did you notice that readerwriter got her BFP and quietly went away? :dance:
> 
> Oooh no I didn't notice that, well spotted! I get kind of sad on here when people I've been chatting to for a while get their BFP and disappear, it's happened a few times now. I like the threads I've seen where they agree to stay together and keep the thread til everyone's got their BFP, and some where they've kept it going right through til after the births. But I guess that's no fun when you're in a thread full of BFPs and you're one of the only ones without.
> 
> The ankle's not as bad as it was, so I suppose it is getting better just very slowly. I finally got booked in for intensive physio on Friday at a treatment centre I've been paying into for the last 7 years at work so I should make use of it, I could've maybe been better by now if I'd gone there in the first place rather than the 5 minute session once every two or three weeks I've been getting on the NHS! Some days it doesn't feel as bad, but I still can't drive or wear pretty shoes, it's been a long 3 months!Click to expand...

Hey everyone! I'm still around :) I didn't mean to disappear after I got my BFP. I had been on a few too many threads with people announcing their BFPs after a few short months of TTC and sometimes it made me really sad so I didn't want to make others feel that way. I've still been coming by every so often to read the thread, and I enjoyed all the wedding photos :flower:

So here's my long, weird story of getting my BFP if you're interested in it. I had been spotting for several days, which wasn't unusual for me before my period. Then I got what I thought was my period, had a few beers that night, and woke up the next morning with no period. That day I decided to test for the first time ever at CD 32, 12-15 DPO worried sick that I drank while pregnant. I got my BFP! Let the worrying begin! :wacko: I continued to have spotting on and off for weeks convinced I was going to miscarry at any moment. I finally called my Ob/Gyn. They had me do blood tests two days apart. After the first test, I found out my progesterone was low and they put me on progesterone pills. My hcg was fine. The two day rise for hcg was also good and my progesterone level had more than doubled. After maybe 4 days of the pills, the spotting stopped. My first ultrasound is in a week and half so hopefully I can finally breathe then! At least after 9 months of TTC, I know it's possible for me to get pregnant :happydance: I hope you all get your BFPs soon! I miss talking with you and can't wait to hear your thoughts about raising a religion-free child once I convince myself that this is for real :thumbup:


----------



## tsyhanochka

pbl_ge said:


> A Canadian is jealous of us? Wow! :blush: Usually it's the other way around. My father even has a bumpersticker that says "Aspiring Canadian." Btw, what does your line "TTC and a little half-HANIB" mean? And how did you customize it like that?

Love the bumper sticker LOL:haha:

Yes occasionally Canadians find a reason to be jealous of Americans:thumbup:...don't let them tell you any different!!!!


And the "&#1085;&#1072;&#1087;&#1110;&#1074;" (NA-peeve) part is 'half' in Ukrainian so literally it's "half & half". My DH is Ukrainian so that's also where my screen name comes from (means "gypsy girl") the joke with his community is that's how we speak at home because I'm slowly learning Ukrainian my MIL is still in Ukraine and doesn't speak any English so I gotta learn! And so some of our conversations are half & half or "half-&#1085;&#1072;&#1087;&#1110;&#1074;' and I joked when we started TTC that we'll make a little half-&#1085;&#1072;&#1087;&#1110;&#1074; eventually :blush:

You can customize it in the User CP > Edit your Details > My Family 
You have to select something from the 'family status' and then in the 'My Family' you can write in what you want, and it shows up automatically that way once you save.

We're heading home starting tomorrow morning from this glorious vacation in the American South West. We're currently in Roswell New Mexico (I'm a HUGE geek).


----------



## Elphabaa77

bubbles82 said:


> Hello Elpha, welcome to another thread I ramble in! :) I'm possibly in too many different threads now, somedays I can't keep up or I get the confused as a few now have some of the same people in!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your dad, I also lost mine unexpectedly two years ago too, and also find myself 'praying' to him in a way. Not sure I believe he can hear me but I hate to think he's just gone from my life altogether sometimes, so I know what you mean.
> 
> I've often wondered if those that say 'I'm praying for you' in other threads actually mean it literally or not. I'm sure even the religious ones won't always waste their time and efforts praying for everyone else to get their BFPs, or maybe they do, no idea how it all works! I also wonder if those that sound like they genuinely want everyone else on the thread to get their BFP really mean it when in the next post they're saying how peed off they are that a friend or family member or someone on facebook just got their BFP, I don't know why they'd be happier for a complete stranger!

I agree!!! Hard to believe people are 'praying' for everybody to get BFPs when they are bitter about others getting pregnant. Personally, I just get mad at the universe and my body!


----------



## bubbles82

Good to see you again reader! Thanks for dropping in, please don't feel like you need to hide now you got your BFP (if that's what you meant?!)!
Fingers crossed it all goes well for you but I already know I'd be worried until the little one was in my arms! How exciting having a scan!


----------



## readerwriter

bubbles82 said:


> Good to see you again reader! Thanks for dropping in, please don't feel like you need to hide now you got your BFP (if that's what you meant?!)!
> Fingers crossed it all goes well for you but I already know I'd be worried until the little one was in my arms! How exciting having a scan!

Thanks, I am out of hiding now! :laugh2: I just didn't want to make anyone feel sad. It's always hard to have that mixed feeling of happy for a person but sad for yourself. I experienced that so many times during TTC.


----------



## tsyhanochka

readerwriter said:


> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> Good to see you again reader! Thanks for dropping in, please don't feel like you need to hide now you got your BFP (if that's what you meant?!)!
> Fingers crossed it all goes well for you but I already know I'd be worried until the little one was in my arms! How exciting having a scan!
> 
> Thanks, I am out of hiding now! :laugh2: I just didn't want to make anyone feel sad. It's always hard to have that mixed feeling of happy for a person but sad for yourself. I experienced that so many times during TTC.Click to expand...

Congrats Reader! I know what you mean about the happy/sad feelings... but I'm glad you shared your story..... It's good to know that good things can happen to heathens like us :blush:

My BFF and her brothers were raised religion free, they all turned out quite well if I do say so myself. 

I've had the light periods and drank and worried myself, I kept my drinks to 2-3 and only on AF but still I worried enough that I've given up drinking anything at all until we're done having kids... it actually flares up my allergies and makes my eczema break out.


----------



## readerwriter

tsyhanochka said:


> My BFF and her brothers were raised religion free, they all turned out quite well if I do say so myself.
> 
> I've had the light periods and drank and worried myself, I kept my drinks to 2-3 and only on AF but still I worried enough that I've given up drinking anything at all until we're done having kids... it actually flares up my allergies and makes my eczema break out.

I'm glad to hear heathen kids turn out all right :haha: 

My husband and I pretty much gave up alcohol the month I got my BFP. Then I had to go and mess it up. I feel pretty guilty about it, but it sounds like it's not uncommon in very early pregnancy so that gives me hope.


----------



## pbl_ge

For one of our own, we're nothing but delighted you got your BFP! :wohoo: Although I have to say I get a bit irritated with the "I conceived my first month, so I'm gonna stick around the TTC forums for a while, just to rub it in!!!"

Ahem. 

Anyway, glad things seem to be going better over there. Even the Mayo clinic book that I has says not to worry if you drank a bid before you knew you were pregnant. There's even been some recent studies that light drinking throughout pregnancy won't affect the LO (although I don't recommend testing this). So, don't worry about a couple of beers one night. 

Keep us posted!


----------



## pbl_ge

tsyhanochka said:


> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> A Canadian is jealous of us? Wow! :blush: Usually it's the other way around. My father even has a bumpersticker that says "Aspiring Canadian." Btw, what does your line "TTC and a little half-HANIB" mean? And how did you customize it like that?
> 
> Love the bumper sticker LOL:haha:
> 
> Yes occasionally Canadians find a reason to be jealous of Americans:thumbup:...don't let them tell you any different!!!!
> 
> 
> And the "&#1085;&#1072;&#1087;&#1110;&#1074;" (NA-peeve) part is 'half' in Ukrainian so literally it's "half & half". My DH is Ukrainian so that's also where my screen name comes from (means "gypsy girl") the joke with his community is that's how we speak at home because I'm slowly learning Ukrainian my MIL is still in Ukraine and doesn't speak any English so I gotta learn! And so some of our conversations are half & half or "half-&#1085;&#1072;&#1087;&#1110;&#1074;' and I joked when we started TTC that we'll make a little half-&#1085;&#1072;&#1087;&#1110;&#1074; eventually :blush:
> 
> You can customize it in the User CP > Edit your Details > My Family
> You have to select something from the 'family status' and then in the 'My Family' you can write in what you want, and it shows up automatically that way once you save.
> 
> We're heading home starting tomorrow morning from this glorious vacation in the American South West. We're currently in Roswell New Mexico (I'm a HUGE geek).Click to expand...

Very cool stuff! Are you ROASTING down in NM these days? That's one of 5 states I've never been to, although I really want to. 

Btw, it looks like you and I are about a day apart on our cycles. When are you testing?


----------



## Jaericho

Hello ladies!

How are you all on this fine evening?


----------



## tsyhanochka

readerwriter said:


> I'm glad to hear heathen kids turn out all right :haha:
> 
> My husband and I pretty much gave up alcohol the month I got my BFP. Then I had to go and mess it up. I feel pretty guilty about it, but it sounds like it's not uncommon in very early pregnancy so that gives me hope.

I've also read the thing about a few beer won't hurt, the rule of thumb is so long as you don't get drunk you're generally ok. It's mostly binge drinking that causes the problems. I'm sure you're fine.



pbl_ge said:


> Very cool stuff! Are you ROASTING down in NM these days? That's one of 5 states I've never been to, although I really want to.
> Btw, it looks like you and I are about a day apart on our cycles. When are you testing?

Actually NM is quite cool compared to Nevada and Arizona! 

I was going to test when I got back if nothing... but AF decided to skip the 2-3 days of spotting and come this evening..... So we're starting cycle 10. 

Good luck to you, maybe you'll be the next one of us to get their bfp!


----------



## vietmamsie

Have been looking over this thread and it looks like the place for me!

I'm American, but living abroad in a not so religious land, so i don't ever have to deal with preachy religious people, but it sounds awful!

This thread appears to be lucky... almost everyone who originally started posting on it are currently pregnant... hope the luck rubs off on me!!

Over here I'm on CD 7. Have a fluish thing going on, so my temps have been all over the place. I have long cycles. The last one was 49 days and it looks like I never Ovulated. We're on month 7, cycle 5. Trying to stay positive, but some days are hard. We're going the natural route: temping, acupuncture, Chinese herbs and lots of BD. Might use OPK again this cycle, but might not. Either way, I won't start them until CD 20 at the earliest.

Anyways: Hope all is well.. I see an ankle injury... OUCH! Feel better!


----------



## bubbles82

vietmamsie said:


> Have been looking over this thread and it looks like the place for me!
> 
> I'm American, but living abroad in a not so religious land, so i don't ever have to deal with preachy religious people, but it sounds awful!
> 
> This thread appears to be lucky... almost everyone who originally started posting on it are currently pregnant... hope the luck rubs off on me!!
> 
> Over here I'm on CD 7. Have a fluish thing going on, so my temps have been all over the place. I have long cycles. The last one was 49 days and it looks like I never Ovulated. We're on month 7, cycle 5. Trying to stay positive, but some days are hard. We're going the natural route: temping, acupuncture, Chinese herbs and lots of BD. Might use OPK again this cycle, but might not. Either way, I won't start them until CD 20 at the earliest.
> 
> Anyways: Hope all is well.. I see an ankle injury... OUCH! Feel better!

Hello and welcome to our lovely thread! :)

I've been here a while, still waiting for the luck to rub off on me! I had a psychic reading for fun a while back and was predicted an August conception with a little girl, although it was fun I would love for it to turn out true and have a lot more faith in that than any religious intervention!

I have longish cycles too since BCP, around 35-37 days, CD18 at the moment and patiently waiting for O.

Good luck on your journey! xx


----------



## pbl_ge

I love this thread. It may be my favorite of all the threads. Welcom, vietmamsie--I know you from the August testing group. Your last cycle sounded really rough. I hope that this is the one for you! 

:hugs: tsyhanochka. Sorry you got AF. Where were you in NM? 

In other news....

Spoiler
Another heathen child will be entering the world!!! Well, assuming that all goes well for the next 8 months. Very clear BFP this AM!


----------



## bubbles82

WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

Congratulations pbl!!! I had a really good feeling for you, I hope you're not going to do a disappearing act on us now! 

Really pleased for you (genuinely!), happy and healthy 9 months! :) xx


----------



## pbl_ge

Thanks! I hope Readerwriter comes back so that she and I can plan to bear godless secular unreligious heathens together!

..Followed in a few short weeks by all of you!


----------



## Jaericho

Oh my! Congrats! We all know that the 8 months is going to go very well and going to be pretty awesome!


----------



## bubbles82

pbl_ge said:


> Thanks! I hope Readerwriter comes back so that she and I can plan to bear godless secular unreligious heathens together!
> 
> ..Followed in a few short weeks by all of you!

Me too, on both counts! X


----------



## tsyhanochka

pbl_ge said:


> :hugs: tsyhanochka. Sorry you got AF. Where were you in NM?
> 
> In other news....
> 
> Spoiler
> Another heathen child will be entering the world!!! Well, assuming that all goes well for the next 8 months. Very clear BFP this AM!

I knew you'd be next!!! I could just feel it. Congrats, happy and healthy 8 months and I agree no disappearing!!!

I think it was heavy brown spotting yesterday as no bright red and temp was still high..but it dropped this morning so I know I'm out for sure. We'll all get there soon I hope!

We are leaving Roswell today. Heading back to Toronto.


----------



## StefanieC

pbl_ge said:


> I love this thread. It may be my favorite of all the threads. Welcom, vietmamsie--I know you from the August testing group. Your last cycle sounded really rough. I hope that this is the one for you!
> 
> :hugs: tsyhanochka. Sorry you got AF. Where were you in NM?
> 
> In other news....
> 
> Spoiler
> Another heathen child will be entering the world!!! Well, assuming that all goes well for the next 8 months. Very clear BFP this AM!

yay pbl! so happy for you :D


----------



## pbl_ge

Thanks, ladies! I have to say, this may be one of the best things about this forum: I can share this news with you folks MONTHS before I'll share it with 99% of the people I know! I've been meaning to ask my mom, who does know we're TTC, whether she'd like to know as soon as there was a BFP given the nontrivial chance that a BFP won't stick. I never got around to it, and now I'm not sure I'm a good enough actress!


----------



## Jaericho

Just try to keep your best poker face! I believe in you! I'm a giggler, I'd be giggling the whole time it'd be happening so it'd be so obvious, but I have full confidence that you could ask her without being too revealing.

Are you going to the doctor to do a blood test and ultrasound?


----------



## pbl_ge

I will go to the doc, partly because I'm worried I have the same low progesterone problem that Reader described, which would mean I've got a high miscarriage risk. I had actually already ordered a prog test and I was going to do a 7 dpo test next cycle. Complicating matters, I've been using the prog cream. Eek! So, now I need her to tell me what to do. She said before that I didn't need to come in before 8 weeks, which I think is usually the earliest ultrasound.


----------



## Jaericho

That sounds a bit scarey. Although I think the little one will be alright. Are you hoping for a boy or a girl?


----------



## ashleyy84

Wonderful news, pbl_ge!! :happydance: I was totally oogling over your chart yesterday. Congrats!

readerwriter, thanks for sharing your story! Congratulations!

Welcome to the new ladies following the thread. Elphabaa77, love the name. Just finished _Out of Oz_ a few months ago, sadly.

Bubbles, hope the tape gives you some relief. I've been dealing with plantar fasciitis for about 5 months. I hate not being able to do what I want to do when I want to do it. Even if it is cleaning house or going to the grocery store. But seriously, I don't know how to stay off my feet.

I can't wait to get started next cycle! We took this month off since I started new medication. Hoping AF will come early so I can get back into baby-making mode.


----------



## pbl_ge

Jaericho said:


> That sounds a bit scarey. Although I think the little one will be alright. Are you hoping for a boy or a girl?

I'm definitely nervous. And we don't care about baby's sex, although we have a great name for a girl, and can't agree on anything for a boy. 

GL this month, Ashley!


----------



## Elphabaa77

Congrats on the BFPs! What great news! Hearing about all the BFPs doesn't bother me here because I think we can all support each other and at least have an understanding of what we are going through. Hearing/seeing all the people that weren't even looking to get pregnant or the ones that say 'don't stress about it, it will happen when you least expect like it did for me!' those are the ones I could care less to hear about!

So happy for you ladies!


----------



## vietmamsie

pbl_ge: Wahooo! This is so exciting! H&H 9 months!


----------



## Jaericho

pbl_ge said:


> Jaericho said:
> 
> 
> That sounds a bit scarey. Although I think the little one will be alright. Are you hoping for a boy or a girl?
> 
> I'm definitely nervous. And we don't care about baby's sex, although we have a great name for a girl, and can't agree on anything for a boy.
> 
> GL this month, Ashley!Click to expand...

You should keep it as a surprise! Just go all 9 months with it as a big guessing game!


----------



## StefanieC

Hey guys, sorry I have been so quiet of late, things have been so up in the air. I'm 10dpo today according to ff, but I could be 11dpo or not have ovulated at all :shrug: either way bfn this morning and can't bear another 'god will give you your BFP when you least expect it' or 'when he thinks you are ready'. My body is the one that controls whether I'm pregnant or not, not god.


----------



## preg_pilot

pbl_ge said:


> For one of our own, we're nothing but delighted you got your BFP! :wohoo: Although I have to say I get a bit irritated with the "I conceived my first month, so I'm gonna stick around the TTC forums for a while, just to rub it in!!!"

I hope I´m not one of those "rub it in" characters... :blush:
Anyhoo, I´m going to start weaning myself off some of these threads, and sadly this is one of them.
I´m not entirely gone, I just need to watch fewer threads to be able to keep up.
Love ya´ll and good luck.

:dust:


----------



## MrsSmartie

Hey lovely ladies, got my :bfp: today, God didn't help, SMEP and preseed did! xx


----------



## pbl_ge

Jaericho said:


> You should keep it as a surprise! Just go all 9 months with it as a big guessing game!

You mean the sex of the baby? Yes, that's the plan! We partly don't want to know so that we don't have to tell people and end up with a whole bunch of pink or blue crap. Ugh. 



StefanieC said:


> Hey guys, sorry I have been so quiet of late, things have been so up in the air. I'm 10dpo today according to ff, but I could be 11dpo or not have ovulated at all :shrug: either way bfn this morning and can't bear another 'god will give you your BFP when you least expect it' or 'when he thinks you are ready'. My body is the one that controls whether I'm pregnant or not, not god.

Sounds, rough, Stefanie! FX that FF had it correct!



preg_pilot said:


> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> For one of our own, we're nothing but delighted you got your BFP! :wohoo: Although I have to say I get a bit irritated with the "I conceived my first month, so I'm gonna stick around the TTC forums for a while, just to rub it in!!!"
> 
> I hope I´m not one of those "rub it in" characters... :blush:
> Anyhoo, I´m going to start weaning myself off some of these threads, and sadly this is one of them.
> I´m not entirely gone, I just need to watch fewer threads to be able to keep up.
> Love ya´ll and good luck.
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

No, of course you're not! Did you get pregnant in your first month TTC? Wow! I was referring to the people who have it in their signatures all braggy. Or they feel the need to mention it every single time they post. Kind of like those women who, talking to someone having trouble conceiving, say, "I just look at my husband and I'm pregnant!" :grr:

Anyway, I didn't mean you, and I'm sorry if you were offended. I'm also sorry to see you go, but I know Bnb can be overwhelming. Good luck! :hugs:



MrsSmartie said:


> Hey lovely ladies, got my :bfp: today, God didn't help, SMEP and preseed did! xx

Whoohoo!!!! :wohoo: Congratulations!!! Non-god is really smiling upon us these days! Who's next!


----------



## ashleyy84

Congrats, MrsSmartie!!! :) Wow all the BFP's are getting me stoked! And hopefully storked, soon! It's easy to be happy for you gals! 

pbl_ge I have to hear that from my mom all the time! She used to call herself "fertile Myrtle." She's more sensitive now that she knows we've been ttc. I used to keep it a secret, but wth, it's tiring to keep dodging the questions. I've realized now how sensitive family planning is. I have violent thoughts when people ask us when we're going to have kids or tell us it's our turn.


----------



## bubbles82

Congrats MrsSmartie! Happy & healthy 9 months to you!

Ashleyy I'm totally with you on the violent thoughts! It doesn't normally bother me that much as I've kind of got used to it and know people can be generally thoughtless, but I seem to have experienced it far too much over the last week and it's driving me mad! It's like the next person who asks me something so stupid might get a punch in the face! (Only in my mind though, hopefully!)

I just got my positive OPK finally, it's crazy how I can only pick them up by testing at 11pm!


----------



## tsyhanochka

MrsSmartie said:


> Hey lovely ladies, got my :bfp: today, God didn't help, SMEP and preseed did! xx

Hey congrats!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!

May I ask how many cycles it took? How many trying with preseed and Smep?


----------



## vietmamsie

Mrs.Smartie: SO exciting! Wahooo! How many cycles did it take?

Ashleyy: Totally with you on the violent thoughts, people can be so insensitive. 

It doesn't help that I work at a school where over half the teachers are either pregnant or have young children, everything is baby this and baby that and "oh, poor thing, you're getting so OLD. Why don't you have children yet??" I"M ONLY 27. And we're trying! I was really surprised when one of the teachers made me feel like a failure for not having a baby yet, and then she told me that she had to have IVF to get pregnant after years of trying.... Even she was pushy about the whole thing!!!

Sorry for the rant, I guess it' been one of those days. Needed to blow off some steam.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## MrsSmartie

tsyhanochka said:


> MrsSmartie said:
> 
> 
> Hey lovely ladies, got my :bfp: today, God didn't help, SMEP and preseed did! xx
> 
> Hey congrats!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!
> 
> May I ask how many cycles it took? How many trying with preseed and Smep?Click to expand...

We were very fortunate. It took 4 cycles. But tbh the first month was a write off as dh was not around during O time. This was the first month properly using opks, smep and preseed at all the right times so that is good. We are in our early twenties with no medical reason to delay things. Xx


----------



## ashleyy84

vietmamsie said:


> Mrs.Smartie: SO exciting! Wahooo! How many cycles did it take?
> 
> Ashleyy: Totally with you on the violent thoughts, people can be so insensitive.
> 
> It doesn't help that I work at a school where over half the teachers are either pregnant or have young children, everything is baby this and baby that and "oh, poor thing, you're getting so OLD. Why don't you have children yet??" I"M ONLY 27. And we're trying! I was really surprised when one of the teachers made me feel like a failure for not having a baby yet, and then she told me that she had to have IVF to get pregnant after years of trying.... Even she was pushy about the whole thing!!!
> 
> Sorry for the rant, I guess it' been one of those days. Needed to blow off some steam.
> 
> How's everyone else doing?

Yikes! How insensitive and imposing!


----------



## readerwriter

Congratulations, pbl_ge and MrsSmartie! pbl_ge, I also plan on not finding out the sex. I haven't had any friends wait to find out, but I think the surprise makes it more fun. I also don't want to everything in pink or blue.

DH and I have only started thinking about names, but I have been surprised to learn how many have religious meanings. I'm not sure how much or if I care about that yet if I like the name itself. Anyone have thoughts about names with religious meanings?

After dealing with so many people asking me about when we were going to have kids, it's really tempting now to tell everyone how horrible it is to hear those questions when you've been TTC for a while. I don't know how to nicely share the message though. Maybe it's enough that I've learned to never do it to other people.


----------



## pbl_ge

Btw, when we all graduate from TTC into the Pregnant forums, I created this:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...agnostic-non-religious-secular-humanists.html

They recently moved it and not the TTC thread into "Groups and Discussions" for some reason. :shrug:


----------



## Elphabaa77

I would pick a name because my hubby and I like the name, not because what it means. I think somebody got bored one day and tried to assign a religious meaning to every name, because certainly not all of the names said to be religious were used in the bible and such. If anybody tries to preach to you about the name, just tell them that names mean different things for everyone! Or just be mean and say in a snotty tone 'So it means to youuuuuuuu!' lol


----------



## katertots

May I join your group? I am so sick of people saying that crap to me "God must not think its your time." Blah! We have been TTC for 2 years, going to FS next week. I would love to chat with others that dont use that excuse :)


----------



## readerwriter

Yeah, I guess how often does anyone other than the person whose name it is know what a name means :)


----------



## ashleyy84

Welcome katertots! Two years for me as well. Hope all goes well next week at your appointment with the FS!


----------



## bubbles82

Thanks for the new thread pbl, I love your optimism - 'when' we all join the preggers forum! How's things going with you?

And welcome katertots! :)


----------



## vietmamsie

pbl_ge said:


> Btw, when we all graduate from TTC into the Pregnant forums, I created this:
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...agnostic-non-religious-secular-humanists.html
> 
> They recently moved it and not the TTC thread into "Groups and Discussions" for some reason. :shrug:

I hope to see you there SOON!


----------



## vietmamsie

How is everyone doing? How was your weekend? What did you do?

My weekend was ok, Friday night we went to dinner and a music thing with friends, Saturday I went to my friends house and we cooked together, did crafts, and watched a movie. Yesterday we were so Lazy and never even left the house! Worked on some sewing projects and watched another movie. But we did manage to do LOTS of BDing!

CD 16 over here and still waiting to O...


----------



## tea latte

I'm so glad a thread like this exists. :) Hi guys, agnostic here. XD Hoping to experience the miracle of life, even though I don't believe in miracles... ;)


----------



## tsyhanochka

My mom on the phone tonight. 2 weeks after we are married.....3 years after we've been together...<indignant tone> is he Catholic </tone> ... no mom he was baptised Ukrainian orthodox....(my subtle deflect to avoid the big A)....."oh....will you raise your kids Catholic at least" ummmm we don't have any yet..... and so on.I told her we would cross that bridge when we get there.
That should go over worse than our elopement....SO looking forward to it.....NOT.
I said he was as religious as I am....she got the hint we don't go to church.

Ah parents and religion.....she's never bothered me about it until now. I can only think my aunt got to her. Fun times.


----------



## Chevcwgirl

Had 11 week appt to listen to heart beat . No heart beat was heard, ended up that my uterus was 11 weeks along but fetus had stopped weeks ago. Very disappointing all the months ttc and now 11 weeks and to start over after a d&c on Thursday. Anxious to get started again soon.


----------



## tsyhanochka

Chevcwgirl said:


> Had 11 week appt to listen to heart beat . No heart beat was heard, ended up that my uterus was 11 weeks along but fetus had stopped weeks ago. Very disappointing all the months ttc and now 11 weeks and to start over after a d&c on Thursday. Anxious to get started again soon.

Oh that's so sad! My thoughts(not prayers) are with you. 
Give your body the time to recover and hopefully you won't wait so long this time. *hugs*


----------



## tea latte

Oh no, Chevcwgirl. :( So sorry.


----------



## katertots

Oh no Chevcwgirl :( I am so sorry.


----------



## vietmamsie

Chevcwgirl said:


> Had 11 week appt to listen to heart beat . No heart beat was heard, ended up that my uterus was 11 weeks along but fetus had stopped weeks ago. Very disappointing all the months ttc and now 11 weeks and to start over after a d&c on Thursday. Anxious to get started again soon.

:hugs: I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Bazinga

Just found this thread, and bookmarking it for future reference. Agnostic atheist here :wave: :wave:

Chevcwgirl, I am sorry to here your news :hugs:


----------



## ashleyy84

Very sorry, Chevcwgirl.


----------



## bubbles82

So sorry chevcwgirl
:hugs:


----------



## Chevcwgirl

I recently found this forum and it's wonderful! Thanks everyone!


----------



## pbl_ge

Chevcwgirl said:


> Had 11 week appt to listen to heart beat . No heart beat was heard, ended up that my uterus was 11 weeks along but fetus had stopped weeks ago. Very disappointing all the months ttc and now 11 weeks and to start over after a d&c on Thursday. Anxious to get started again soon.

So sorry, Chev. :hugs: I just miscarried at about 5.5/6 weeks, and it was way, way worse--physically and emotionally--than I ever thought it would it be. I can't even imagine at 11 weeks. My doc said we must take a month off to let my body recover, but I'm not 100% confident I'll be up for the whole thing in a month. Good for you for being so resilient. 

Good luck to all you ladies. I might lurk, but I'm planning on taking a break for the next few weeks. Hopefully some of you will be on the expecting forums when I'm back.

:dust: and :hugs:


----------



## ashleyy84

So sorry for your loss, pbl. We're still here for you if you need to talk.


----------



## Elphabaa77

My thoughts are with both of you ladies.


----------



## tsyhanochka

Does any one in the group temp or is knowledgeable of temping? I've tried to look around with varied answers but does anyone know when exactly does your temp rise after ovulation? So my temp rose this morning but does that mean just in the previous 24hrs I O'd or could I have I'd before that just that my temp.didn't rise fast enough yesterday?
I'm still new at this and will post on the boards when I'm home.... just thought I'd ask "my girls" first.


----------



## bubbles82

tsyhanochka said:


> Does any one in the group temp or is knowledgeable of temping? I've tried to look around with varied answers but does anyone know when exactly does your temp rise after ovulation? So my temp rose this morning but does that mean just in the previous 24hrs I O'd or could I have I'd before that just that my temp.didn't rise fast enough yesterday?
> I'm still new at this and will post on the boards when I'm home.... just thought I'd ask "my girls" first.

I've only been temping for two cycles so no expert, but I'm pretty sure your temp spikes the following morning after your O day, and needs to stay high for three days to confirm you did O, hope this helps!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

*waves* how awesome to finally see a group like this one! Ive been on this forum for years and I am loving seeing this.
Im day 13 or 14 of an irregular cycle. usually around 29-31 days but not always. According to my ultrasound this week i dont have enough time to ovulate and have implantation this month and probably wont ovulate at all. my follicles were still too tiny to see. :(
as soon as my next period comes i will start clomid, be monitored through the cycle, and have a trigger shot when my eggs are good and ready to go. we are doing timed intercourse for now. hopefully we get lucky next cycle.


----------



## vietmamsie

bubbles82 said:


> tsyhanochka said:
> 
> 
> Does any one in the group temp or is knowledgeable of temping? I've tried to look around with varied answers but does anyone know when exactly does your temp rise after ovulation? So my temp rose this morning but does that mean just in the previous 24hrs I O'd or could I have I'd before that just that my temp.didn't rise fast enough yesterday?
> I'm still new at this and will post on the boards when I'm home.... just thought I'd ask "my girls" first.
> 
> I've only been temping for two cycles so no expert, but I'm pretty sure your temp spikes the following morning after your O day, and needs to stay high for three days to confirm you did O, hope this helps!Click to expand...

Agreed! It should dip the day you O and rise the nest day. I'm no expert and temping isn't the same for everyone, but that's the norm.


----------



## vietmamsie

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> *waves* how awesome to finally see a group like this one! Ive been on this forum for years and I am loving seeing this.
> Im day 13 or 14 of an irregular cycle. usually around 29-31 days but not always. According to my ultrasound this week i dont have enough time to ovulate and have implantation this month and probably wont ovulate at all. my follicles were still too tiny to see. :(
> as soon as my next period comes i will start clomid, be monitored through the cycle, and have a trigger shot when my eggs are good and ready to go. we are doing timed intercourse for now. hopefully we get lucky next cycle.

Welcome!


----------



## bubbles82

Hello Mrs Mabrey, welcome to the thread! :)


----------



## StefanieC

I just got my BFP! i'm so scared now!


----------



## katertots

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> *waves* how awesome to finally see a group like this one! Ive been on this forum for years and I am loving seeing this.
> Im day 13 or 14 of an irregular cycle. usually around 29-31 days but not always. According to my ultrasound this week i dont have enough time to ovulate and have implantation this month and probably wont ovulate at all. my follicles were still too tiny to see. :(
> as soon as my next period comes i will start clomid, be monitored through the cycle, and have a trigger shot when my eggs are good and ready to go. we are doing timed intercourse for now. hopefully we get lucky next cycle.

Welcome Mrs. Marbey!!! :happydance:


----------



## tsyhanochka

StefanieC said:


> I just got my BFP! i'm so scared now!

That's great news!!!
Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## vietmamsie

StefanieC said:


> I just got my BFP! i'm so scared now!

Wahoo! So exciting! Don't be scared, while it might seem a bit overwhelming now, it's going to be amazing!


----------



## tsyhanochka

So how has everyone need the past few days? My dh and I caught some weird virus and stayed home coughing today. Hoping to sleep it off for tomorrow.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

i spent yesterday at the firing range preparing for combat spouses day...my shoulder is KILLING me from firing off the sniper rifle. Im counting the days to AF so that we can get going on this cycle.

sorry about the virus :( nothing sucks more than a sick weekend in :(


----------



## katertots

tsyhanochka said:


> So how has everyone need the past few days? My dh and I caught some weird virus and stayed home coughing today. Hoping to sleep it off for tomorrow.

Get well soon hun!!! :flower:


----------



## ashleyy84

Hi friends, I've tried twice to post a comment using my phone and accidentally touched a link and had my comment erased. Now I'm at my computer and I want to say...congrats, Stephanie!!!!! I'm so happy to hear your good news. :)

I'm also excited to be ttc again after two months of being on hold. Woot! AF is creeping around today and will probably be full force tomorrow. My temp looked pretty good last month, so I'm thinking it will be a good month. :) 

I remember when I used to hate when my cycle started on a weekend. Now I don't even care, it's just something that needs to happen so I can ttc again.

tsyhanochka - hope you're better and the virus didn't interfere with ttc this month.

Wishing you all the best!


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi Ladies: I wanted to let you know I got my BFP last weekend. It's still early but we're really excited and thinking very positive. Good luck to everyone! :dust:


----------



## StefanieC

yay vietmamsie, congratulations!


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi All,

I'm easing my way back into TTC after an early m/c. :sadangel: Haven't checked on this thread in a while, and it looks like I've missed a lot! 

*Stephanie*, congratulations! Hope that it sticks and that you have a h&h 9!

*Vietmamsie* - it LOOKS like you had an early m/c / chemical, too? Is that right? I'm so sorry to hear. Believe me when I say that I know what you're going through. It's positively THE WORST. Way, way worser than I had thought it would be emotionally and physically. I'm here for you if you have questions or want any kind of support.

*Ashley* - good to see you back again! Hopefully your break did good things for you. Good luck and :dust: for this next cycle!

:hi: Hello to the new folks, *kater* and *Mrs. Mabrey *. Hopefully your stays here will be short! And I love the idea of a TTC mom-to-be at the shooting range! :gun:

* Tsyh * hope you're feeling better!

AFM, my body is still in Confused Limbo. Hoping that it ends soon so that we can start trying again. Docs said no reason to wait, so FX!

:dust: to all....


----------



## vietmamsie

Yeah, not even 24 hours after I wrote my BFP message I miscarried. I was only 5 weeks along, I can't imagine what it would be like to loose the baby later in pregnancy. I am wrecked and devastated, not to mention in a lot of pain (the medication they gave me to push the remaining placenta bits out is some serious stuff - cramps, hot flashes and a strange itch all over). Plus how the whole ordeal was pretty traumatic.

I can't help but feel like we did something wrong, but I know there was something wrong with the baby and it just wasn't meant to be. The one upside was getting an ultra sound that showed a very healthy uterus and ovaries, the doctors didn't seem to think we should have any trouble conceiving again. While we wait out a cycle of not trying, my husband is going to get a SA done to see if anything else is going on.


----------



## pbl_ge

Ugh. What a let down. I'm so sorry, vietmamsie! It could be a good thing that you did the drugs, as I'm STILL waiting for the whole process to end. :grr: 

FX for your SA!

And :hugs:.


----------



## Mrs B.

Congrats Mrs Smartie and StefanieC! H&H 9 months to you.

So sorry pbl_ge, Chevcwgirl and Vietmamsie :( I hope you're all doing ok.

Sorry if I have missed anyone...I've just skimmed about 10 pages. I've been away for a while from the forum in an attempt to stop thinking about ttc. It sorta worked but not really that well! Waiting a week for AF to come then one more cycle for me before doc will refer me to fertility specialist. Hope you're all doing well and I'm looking forward to seeing some more bfp's on this thread :)


----------



## pbl_ge

Welcome back, Mrs. B!


----------



## PBbun

I'm so sorry to hear that, vietmamsie. :hugs: 

Im new to this thread and just wanted to thank the OP and all the PPs that have kept it going. It's a wonderful forum. 

My husband and I were raised Catholic. My parents, however, stopped practicing a decade or more ago. His parents, on the other hand, are SUPER Catholic. They still give us hell for not getting married in the church. They are in for a great surprise when we tell them our children will not be baptized! Still debating on how we will approach religion with our children but I agree with the many who said to teach about world religions and religious leaders. 

Thank you again for this thread. I can see many wonderful discussions happening here!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

hi ladies! went for my ultrasound after stimulating with clomid 50mg days 3-7. i have to follies 18mm each and one on each side. i go back thursday to trigger!! :) FX this is our month FINALLY!!!


----------



## ashleyy84

It's wonderful to see you back PBL!!

Just wanted to share with you all a nice experience I had tonight. There's is a social group at my school for atheists and agnostics. I went to a meeting tonight and it was SO REFRESHING! Just walking in the doors and seeing the faces of folks I knew were fellow atheists was wonderful. We went around the room and told about our "coming out" stories. There were some great ones. There was a range of folks from atheist families to very Christian families. One of my favorites was a Chinese guy who said when people try to convert him he acts like he doesn't understand them (even though he understands and speaks English well). Another guy said he read a lot as a child and when he went to Sunday school he thought it was just story time, but one day he realized that everyone believed the stories and he was shocked! I don't have any atheist friends here, but I'm lucky to have some non-judgmental friends. :) It's nice to be able to speak your mind without offending anyone. I'm also very glad to have you girls on bnb!!!!!!

I will be teaching for the first time in my placement tomorrow (and being observed by my professor). Excited and nervous, and just feeling chatty. Hubby is out of town. Good night, all!


----------



## Cristeena

Hi! Atheist here, although I never advertise it, I just dont want to get into it. I would NEVER bash anyone's religion, but, it is just not for me. Thanks for this thread and good luck to everyone TTC!


----------



## pbl_ge

:hi: to the new folks! This thread has been very quiet recently, but I'd love to see it revived. Unfortunately, I won't have much news any time soon, as I'm waiting for HCG levels to return to zero after a methotrexate shot.

How is everyone else?


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Ladies, Thanks in large part to medical science and technology i am now officially pregnant! :)


----------



## tsyhanochka

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> Ladies, Thanks in large part to medical science and technology i am now officially pregnant! :)

Yay!!!! Another heathen baby!!!

Congrats.


----------



## katertots

Sorry for your loss pb :( Better days are coming soon.

I know, I would love for this thread to pick up more as I want to be more involved.


----------



## babyluv2012

Now this is a group of ladies I can relate to. :thumbup:

I think I lean more toward Atheist. I was raised Roman Catholic, church every Sunday, communion, Sunday School, etc. I use to believe there was a "god" but after the death of my Aunt when I was younger (after alot of prayer, mind you to spare her) I completely lost my faith that there was any sort of higher being as if there was, why would this "higher being" take someone so young who was so devoted and religious? Does not add up to me. :nope:

I am very sorry PBL, Vietmamsie, Chevcwgirl, I hope you are on your way to healing and feeling better.

I hope I can join this thread.


----------



## bubbles82

Congrats Mrs Mabrey! :)

Hey to all the newbies on the thread!


----------



## katertots

babyluv2012 said:


> Now this is a group of ladies I can relate to. :thumbup:
> 
> I think I lean more toward Atheist. I was raised Roman Catholic, church every Sunday, communion, Sunday School, etc. I use to believe there was a "god" but after the death of my Aunt when I was younger (after alot of prayer, mind you to spare her) I completely lost my faith that there was any sort of higher being as if there was, why would this "higher being" take someone so young who was so devoted and religious? Does not add up to me. :nope:
> 
> I am very sorry PBL, Vietmamsie, Chevcwgirl, I hope you are on your way to healing and feeling better.
> 
> I hope I can join this thread.



I completely agree with that!


----------



## Sbmack

Love this thread. My husband and I are both agnostic leaning more towards atheist. I also get really annoyed when people reference god's will in family planning. If there is a god then why woud s/he want so many undeserving people to get pregnant. 

I just joined this forum. I'm 31 and have been ttc for 5 months. Trying SMEP right now...got a positive opk today! 

Baby Dust to you all!


----------



## pbl_ge

:hi: to Sbmack, babyluv, and everyone else!

And congrats to Ms. Mabrey! :happydance: Was that IVF? When will you get a scan?

How's everyone doing? I'm in very boring waiting-for-0-HCG-following-methotrexate so you should let me live vicariously through you!

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

pbl_ge said:


> :hi: to Sbmack, babyluv, and everyone else!
> 
> And congrats to Ms. Mabrey! :happydance: Was that IVF? When will you get a scan?
> 
> How's everyone doing? I'm in very boring waiting-for-0-HCG-following-methotrexate so you should let me live vicariously through you!
> 
> :hugs: and :dust:

it wad 50mg clomid days 3~7 with u/s monitoring for follicles growth and hcg trigger shot. We also used preseed as clomid dried me up and elevated hips for 30 minutes after...and we abstained 4 days before ov at doctors advice :)


----------



## Duckieshoes

I think I'll join you ladies!

I grew up agnostic, and I'm probably closer to Atheist now but to be honest, I figure no matter what, it doesn't matter until I die anyway. To me, if there is a god, I can't imagine a jealous god that gets angry when someone converts to a different religion. After all, how unlucky would you have to be to have been born in a part of the world that has not been 'saved' by god? And, mind you, that goes for any other religion, not just Christians. To me, I also can't imagine a god that gets upset if someone doesn't believe in him/her. It's the same way with the having joined a different religion than whatever one is supposedly the right path. I figure, if there is a god, all I have to do is live a good life, be good to people and try not to judge them. What else more could I do?

Bah. My husband is a little more Christian (non denominational) than Agnostic, but again...it's not an important thing to us, so we just don't talk about it! Live and let live and all that (not just a religious thing!)


----------



## babyluv2012

pbl_ge said:


> :hi: to Sbmack, babyluv, and everyone else!
> 
> And congrats to Ms. Mabrey! :happydance: Was that IVF? When will you get a scan?
> 
> How's everyone doing? I'm in very boring waiting-for-0-HCG-following-methotrexate so you should let me live vicariously through you!
> 
> :hugs: and :dust:

Thank you for the welcome! I understand how you feel about waiting for the HCG to get to 0. I had an ectopic pregnancy a few years ago so I understand. My thoughts are with you :flower:

I am on CD 6 right now, waiting for the ol' :witch: to wrap up. (just spotting today) then onto our 5th month of trying. Going to just try to BD three to four times per week and not really get too concerned on timing it perfectly as my body kind of does what it wants and does not seem to be consistent each month. So since its a moving target hopefully if we just spread out the BDing enough we might hit that perfect time.


----------



## bubbles82

Hey Babyluv, CD6 over here too and just watching that witch pack her bags! 

I'm gonna try aim for every other day or every third day as much as possible, although my cycles have been so unpredictable since coming off BCP, so it's easy to get fed up of all the BD and give up too soon! I started vitex a few weeks ago so hoping things might start to settle down now, but as I didn't ovulate last cycle til CD50 I really have no idea when my fertile window might decide to be this time.


----------



## Sbmack

Ccongrats!!!!


----------



## MMW430

I was raised Roman Catholic. We didn't go to church very often, but I had to do the first communion, confirmation, all that crap. By the time I was in high school, I started to really have doubts about any of it.

To make a long story short, I don't believe in any of that now, and neither does my husband. 

It's very annoying because my mother-in-law, is always saying "I'm praying for you to have a baby!" full well knowing that we don't believe. She doesn't even know we're trying, and I plan to keep it that way. She's not a very nice person anyway.

This is our third cycle TTC, and I'm going crazy. This past weekend I was throwing up, and even though I knew it was too early, took a test, and got a BFP. I was skeptical, but hopeful. Took another test, got a BFN, followed by another BFN. AF is due in exactly a week. I'm really hoping this month is the month. I don't know though. I have cramps that feel like AF cramps, but as I'm not even due for a week, that's not really the norm. My bbs are aching too, which is also not the norm.

I don't know if it's really happening, or if I just want it to happen so bad that my mind is playing tricks on me.


----------



## babyluv2012

bubbles82 said:


> Hey Babyluv, CD6 over here too and just watching that witch pack her bags!
> 
> I'm gonna try aim for every other day or every third day as much as possible, although my cycles have been so unpredictable since coming off BCP, so it's easy to get fed up of all the BD and give up too soon! I started vitex a few weeks ago so hoping things might start to settle down now, but as I didn't ovulate last cycle til CD50 I really have no idea when my fertile window might decide to be this time.

Bubbles, I am giving that :witch: the boot as I type, LOL. I was thinking the same, BD every other or every third day. Sometimes every other day continuously is kind of rough. My cycles sometimes can be on the longer side too. Max cycle has been 36 days or so. When did you come off of the BCP? I have been off it for about one year so I think my cycles are back to normal. I don't use OPK's or temp either. Just gets a bit too stressful for me. 

:dust::dust:


----------



## babyluv2012

MMW430 said:


> I was raised Roman Catholic. We didn't go to church very often, but I had to do the first communion, confirmation, all that crap. By the time I was in high school, I started to really have doubts about any of it.
> 
> To make a long story short, I don't believe in any of that now, and neither does my husband.
> 
> It's very annoying because my mother-in-law, is always saying "I'm praying for you to have a baby!" full well knowing that we don't believe. She doesn't even know we're trying, and I plan to keep it that way. She's not a very nice person anyway.
> 
> This is our third cycle TTC, and I'm going crazy. This past weekend I was throwing up, and even though I knew it was too early, took a test, and got a BFP. I was skeptical, but hopeful. Took another test, got a BFN, followed by another BFN. AF is due in exactly a week. I'm really hoping this month is the month. I don't know though. I have cramps that feel like AF cramps, but as I'm not even due for a week, that's not really the norm. My bbs are aching too, which is also not the norm.
> 
> I don't know if it's really happening, or if I just want it to happen so bad that my mind is playing tricks on me.

MMW, did you use FMU with all of the tests? Sometimes really early there is not enough hormone if you don't use first morning urine. I hope this is your month, keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## MMW430

It wasn't FMU the first time, though it might as well have been since it had been hours since I last went. I wasn't consuming much because I was so busy throwing up. I only tested because I was trying to rationalize my vomiting, and didn't want to believe I was maybe just sick.

The BFN's were both FMU. 

The instructions all said I shouldn't even be testing early until tomorrow (I just didn't want to listen). I don't know if I should test early during the early test window, or just let it go until I (hopefully) miss AF.

I hope it's my month too! I hope it's your month! I wish it could be everyone's month.


----------



## bubbles82

babyluv2012 said:


> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Babyluv, CD6 over here too and just watching that witch pack her bags!
> 
> I'm gonna try aim for every other day or every third day as much as possible, although my cycles have been so unpredictable since coming off BCP, so it's easy to get fed up of all the BD and give up too soon! I started vitex a few weeks ago so hoping things might start to settle down now, but as I didn't ovulate last cycle til CD50 I really have no idea when my fertile window might decide to be this time.
> 
> Bubbles, I am giving that :witch: the boot as I type, LOL. I was thinking the same, BD every other or every third day. Sometimes every other day continuously is kind of rough. My cycles sometimes can be on the longer side too. Max cycle has been 36 days or so. When did you come off of the BCP? I have been off it for about one year so I think my cycles are back to normal. I don't use OPK's or temp either. Just gets a bit too stressful for me.
> 
> :dust::dust:Click to expand...

I came off BCP just under 4 months ago, had two cycles around 35 days then the last one was a crazy 66! Hoping it was just a one off and things may start to get more back to normal now as I've never had irregular or long cycles before. BD every other day gets so boring with long cycles!


----------



## babyluv2012

Ok ladies, so just wondering if any of you have had to deal with this before.

So a little background, have been TTC for about 5 cycles, but I have wanting to have a baby for longer. I notice I get a bit jealous of pregnant ladies. So my DH's friend at work is having a baby w/ his spouse and there is a Gender Reveal Party this Saturday and of course AF just visited for me. My hubby will be there so its not like I'll be alone. 

Have you ladies gone to any baby showers or a parties where they is a celebration of a pregnancy? How did you feel, did you get upset, etc. 

I'm just afraid that I won't seem genuine or happy and I don't want to be fake either, but at the same time I think it would be good for me to out and see people and stuff.


----------



## Duckieshoes

I just recently went to a friend's baby's first birthday party and everyone there had children. I felt very out of place...jealous, of course, but also that I didn't know what to do with the kids. I know it'll be different when I have my own baby...no one just KNOWS how to deal with kids before they have one, and babysitting isn't exactly the same thing. I left the party early. Too awkward. 

It's important to try and remember that they may have had to try for their bundle of joy too. So in essence, you'd be celebrating their ability to get pregnant...and to me, it offers hope that if someone else was able to do it, maybe I can too. Not that it's easy to stay in that mindframe!


----------



## babyluv2012

Thanks Duckieshoes, I really do have to keep in mind that who knows how long it took them to get pregnant and they don't deserve me being standoffish. 

I don't think there will be alot of kiddos there, but I'm not sure. So I'll just have to lean on my hubbie for support because he understands what I'm feeling as well. 

Thank you!


----------



## Duckieshoes

No problem. I think the thing you never hear about TTC until you're doing it is that it is incredibly depressing. I know I keep wondering "Can I do it? Is it possible? What if it's not? What if I can't get pregnant?" And that happens every cycle...sometimes I feel like my life is on hold. Why do anything special when I'm trying to do something so important to me? Not that any of that is productive...but it's always there in the back of my mind...

Which makes it harder to be happy for other people when they get what I want.


----------



## babyluv2012

I agree completely. I feel like its all I think about sometimes. 
I made the mistake of letting a few close friends know that we are TTC and I keep getting asked about it, like " sooo..are you preggers yet??" ugh, I'm like nooo not yet, its not going to happen overnight!


----------



## MMW430

babyluv2012 said:


> I agree completely. I feel like its all I think about sometimes.
> I made the mistake of letting a few close friends know that we are TTC and I keep getting asked about it, like " sooo..are you preggers yet??" ugh, I'm like nooo not yet, its not going to happen overnight!

I know how you feel! And now for me, everyone I know who claimed they hate kids/didn't ever want them is getting pregnant. If I have to read one more post about it on facebook, I think I'll scream. 

The one girl is "complaining" about how she has an aversion to meat with baby #2. I don't even want to hear it anymore.


----------



## Sbmack

Duckieshoes said:


> No problem. I think the thing you never hear about TTC until you're doing it is that it is incredibly depressing. I know I keep wondering "Can I do it? Is it possible? What if it's not? What if I can't get pregnant?" And that happens every cycle...sometimes I feel like my life is on hold. Why do anything special when I'm trying to do something so important to me? Not that any of that is productive...but it's always there in the back of my mind...
> 
> Which makes it harder to be happy for other people when they get what I want.

This is so true. Most people don't talk about ttc. I have to remember that when I see so many getting preggers. I really don't want to be a jealous person and I'm not for the most part. There's just a 'why not me' feeling. I was talking to a colleague recently (she's pregnant with her third) and found out she has had two miscarraiges. I was a little sad when she told me she was pregnant again, but I didn't know of the prior miscarraiges. I was happy for her but wondered why not me, all the while not knowing about her suffering.


----------



## tsyhanochka

I unsubscribed to friends with new babies that were spamming my feed with daily albums!!!! 

I feel like I'm on hold too. I just want to know if we can do this naturally or are we adopting. We talked about putting off adoption to travel and live some more first. I'm keen on getting siblings if we go the adoption route and they don't need to be infants...that way we can skip over the sleepless nights ;)


----------



## babyluv2012

MMW430 said:


> babyluv2012 said:
> 
> 
> I agree completely. I feel like its all I think about sometimes.
> I made the mistake of letting a few close friends know that we are TTC and I keep getting asked about it, like " sooo..are you preggers yet??" ugh, I'm like nooo not yet, its not going to happen overnight!
> 
> I know how you feel! And now for me, everyone I know who claimed they hate kids/didn't ever want them is getting pregnant. If I have to read one more post about it on facebook, I think I'll scream.
> 
> The one girl is "complaining" about how she has an aversion to meat with baby #2. I don't even want to hear it anymore.Click to expand...

I agree. It is really tough to hear things like that, especially complaining about something so silly. I think I will be so gloriously happy when I do get pregnant that I really don't care if I get aversions, etc.


----------



## pbl_ge

A friend of mine who is pregnant with #2 complained this summer about her aversion to fresh home grown tomatoes from her garden. Since you can only get good tomatoes for a few months a year, I could understand that complaint. Especially since she grew them herself. 

Have you folks heard of Unbaby Me?


----------



## babyluv2012

Home grown tomatoes are really delicious! 

I have never heard of unbaby me, what is that?


----------



## MMW430

babyluv2012 said:


> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyluv2012 said:
> 
> 
> I agree completely. I feel like its all I think about sometimes.
> I made the mistake of letting a few close friends know that we are TTC and I keep getting asked about it, like " sooo..are you preggers yet??" ugh, I'm like nooo not yet, its not going to happen overnight!
> 
> I know how you feel! And now for me, everyone I know who claimed they hate kids/didn't ever want them is getting pregnant. If I have to read one more post about it on facebook, I think I'll scream.
> 
> The one girl is "complaining" about how she has an aversion to meat with baby #2. I don't even want to hear it anymore.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. It is really tough to hear things like that, especially complaining about something so silly. I think I will be so gloriously happy when I do get pregnant that I really don't care if I get aversions, etc.Click to expand...

Oh I know! Bring on the aversions. I don't care! I'm trying to decide if I should early test tomorrow (that's when the window starts). I just don't want to be disappointed....


----------



## babyluv2012

I don't know, I guess I personally hate seeing those BFN's so this cycle I'm going to wait until I have for sure missed my period. 

Of course, its up to you sweetie. What are you thinking?


----------



## MMW430

babyluv2012 said:


> I don't know, I guess I personally hate seeing those BFN's so this cycle I'm going to wait until I have for sure missed my period.
> 
> Of course, its up to you sweetie. What are you thinking?

I'm thinking I want to wait.....but what I think I want to do, and what I ultimately end up doing are two different things. I'm sure I'm going to probably end up testing tomorrow morning.

I just don't know how I'm going to react if it's a BFN. Normally I get irritated, roll my eyes, throw it in the trash, and move on. If I hadn't had that BFP last Sunday, I think I'd feel better if I get another BFN. For all I know that BFP was a false positive, but it gave me hope....and now all week I've felt weird, and I've never had these weird (well, weird to me) symptoms before.


----------



## Duckieshoes

Well, if it doesn't bother you to get the bfn, then I suppose it doesn't hurt to test...except that, at least for me, I get frutrated at wasting the money, ya know? Then again, that's what those tests are for, right? Meh.


----------



## MMW430

Duckieshoes said:


> Well, if it doesn't bother you to get the bfn, then I suppose it doesn't hurt to test...except that, at least for me, I get frutrated at wasting the money, ya know? Then again, that's what those tests are for, right? Meh.

I think this time it might bother me to get the BFN. I mean, it always bothers me, but I think it might bother me more this time.

When I really think about all the money I've wasted on tests, it bothers me, but at the same time, I almost feel like I've already threw so much away already, what's a little more? Bad mindset...I know. :wacko:


----------



## vietmamsie

So happy this thread is alive again! 

I'm back from a break, but don't plan to be on BnB everyday as I was for several months. Taking it a bit easier after my last miscarriage. Seeing a doctor now and will have all my blood work results back this week. Turns out I have PCOS, but it isn't very sever because I am able to get pregnant. From the looks of my uterus everything is fine. He said we just have to keep trying and if I another miscarriage, then we'll move to the next step. It's nice to finally have a PLAN, even if we aren't sure we'll go through with it (we're not sure fertility treatment is for us, and are still trying to figure out our limits before we move forward. I think a round or two of clomid would be ok, but draw the line at IUI and IVF, where as my husband doesn't really want to do anything unnaturally. It also just isn't in our budget to have 5 unsuccessful IUIs and 3 rounds of IVF. We are both totally into adoption and would strongly consider adoption for a second child even if we didn't have fertility issues. But just really want to go through pregnancy and child birth once to see what its like.)

What are your views on fertility treatment? What are your limits? What motivates them? Financial or other? How do you feel about adoption?

Anyways, enough rambling from me! So happy to see so many new faces!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

vietmamsie said:


> So happy this thread is alive again!
> 
> I'm back from a break, but don't plan to be on BnB everyday as I was for several months. Taking it a bit easier after my last miscarriage. Seeing a doctor now and will have all my blood work results back this week. Turns out I have PCOS, but it isn't very sever because I am able to get pregnant. From the looks of my uterus everything is fine. He said we just have to keep trying and if I another miscarriage, then we'll move to the next step. It's nice to finally have a PLAN, even if we aren't sure we'll go through with it (we're not sure fertility treatment is for us, and are still trying to figure out our limits before we move forward. I think a round or two of clomid would be ok, but draw the line at IUI and IVF, where as my husband doesn't really want to do anything unnaturally. It also just isn't in our budget to have 5 unsuccessful IUIs and 3 rounds of IVF. We are both totally into adoption and would strongly consider adoption for a second child even if we didn't have fertility issues. But just really want to go through pregnancy and child birth once to see what its like.)
> 
> What are your views on fertility treatment? What are your limits? What motivates them? Financial or other? How do you feel about adoption?
> 
> Anyways, enough rambling from me! So happy to see so many new faces!

because my husband is in the military we have pretty decent infertility coverage. all the testing for both sides is included and any "drug only" treatments. We decided for financial reasons to do all that we could within the "free" range of our health insurance and then after that if we had no luck to do 3 rounds of IUI because our insurance will cover the visit and the drugs just not the procedure its self. after that we were done. IVF is so expensive that in what 2 rounds cost with only a 40% chance of success combined with the military adoption grant we could adopt and guarantee ourselves a child...maybe not an infant...but a young child would be good enough for us. this little owl baby stuck our first cycle of clomid+trigger shot. I know you mentioned "unnatural" but i promise you it doesn't feel unnatural. i remember every moment of making this baby and it is a pretty amazing thing to know the exact moment you made your child :cloud9: the drug side effects are sucky but totally worth it and, for me anyway, nothing compared to pregnancy. :flower: hopefully you can make the right decisions for you and your family!


----------



## MMW430

I took a test this morning. Since I'm obsessed with POPS all I had was an EPT that I technically shouldn't have taken early until tomorrow. I feel like I can see a very very faint line, and I woke my husband up and after looking at it for a minute, he agreed. Bottom line is I still don't know what to believe and think I'm just going to try to hold off until I (hopefully) miss AF (due next Thursday) and test again then.


----------



## pbl_ge

Viet, welcome back! Are you TTC this cycle? I'm still waiting for HCG levels to go to 0, so I've got a few more weeks. In the meantime, I'm doing a cleanse:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/1265167-detox-cleanse-preparation-ttcal-2.html
I definitely understand about viewing this whole process differently after a m/c. It totally changes your perspective on TTC, BnB, and pregnancy. And other people, too, as so many people are so idiotic on the topic. I've seen a lot of people disconnect from BnB after a m/c, but the TTCAL threads can be great. I hope you get a sticky BFP soon!

As far as what I'm willing to do, I don't think I have a lot of limits, except for no surrogates. IVF is pretty routine these days, so it doesn't bother me. It may be less "compelling" (a friend's word) to have a procedure rather than a transcendental physical experience to conceive, but I want a child, so I'm definitely willing to try it. My current insurance doesn't cover it, but I'm planning on switching in December, anyways. The one I'm on doesn't cover IUI when there's a sperm donor involved, which seems purely discriminatory to me. I lodged a complaint and am waiting for the open enrollment period in December. But I've always considered adoption for #2. Like you, I want to experience the process myself, first. 

The good news is that the fact that both you and I got pregnant naturally indicates a good chance of another natural pregnancy. (Chances are lower that it will be in the right place for me, but that's another story.)

MMW, a line is a line!!!! Maybe post a pic? I'm cautiously celebrating for you!


----------



## MMW430

I can't seem to get a good enough pic where you can see anything. I'll feel better when I miss AF and its an obvious line.


----------



## tsyhanochka

Fingers crossed MMW!!! 

I like viet and pbl's positivity of 'at least you can get pregnant'. FX'd for you guys to get some sticky beans soon!!!

I can totally respect your decisions on taking time away from BnB as well. My sister lost 3 beans before finally keeping my niece. I know how much she withdrew during that time and I have nothing but respect and admiration for women who struggle through a loss (or losses) and keep trying. So props to you ladies! 

As for me and my 'limits'. I've discussed with DH and we've decided we'll go as far as our provincial health coverage gets us and our work insurance. I'm not sure if I'm comfortable with drugs like clomid though. I get that for some families that having their own baby is everything but for me it's more about having a family, not necessarily how I got it. 

My sister that I mentioned is actually my older half sister, and my mom gave her up for adoption. She found us when I was 15 (she was 21). So we've been lucky enough to bond over these 15 years (yes, I'm '30' *sigh*). So I'm happy to have her in my life for many reasons, one of which is medical history. Knowing that she experienced losses, and that she had low progesterone and was really open with me and shared all of that helps me so that I can share that with my doctor if my time comes. But also, knowing how she was raised in such a loving family makes me comfortable with adoption. 

We have an older brother whom we've not found yet. I always felt like I wanted to adopt 2 siblings so I can bring back into my family what had to be given away. I don't know how DH is about having our own AND adopting 2 more... we'll see in time (he really only wants 1 maybe 2 kids). But he is ok with the idea of adopting if having our own is going to be out of our reach. I'm ok getting tests to find out what's wrong but I don't think I could do IVF or IUI simply because of the cost. And I'm pretty sure most fertility drugs are out of the question insurance wise as well. So I'd rather spend my money on the legal expenses around adoption than into fertility treatments. If that makes any sense. 

I've always had the opinion that if nature wanted me to have children... it would let me. (I know how close that sounds to 'what god intended'...I really feel that religious folks plagiarize most of their beliefs anyway :haha:)

I just feel that there are so many children that need love too that I've often wondered if I shouldn't just adopt instead. I know I'm meant to be a mother, I've known that for a very long time. And since my sister has been a part of my life*, I know that adoption may be one of those ways. 

*My mom said when I was 5 I said 'when I grow up I want to be a mommy' instead of a 'real job' like all the other kids....:dohh:


Anyway that's my ramble for the day.


----------



## vietmamsie

pbl_ge said:


> Viet, welcome back! Are you TTC this cycle? I'm still waiting for HCG levels to go to 0, so I've got a few more weeks. In the meantime, I'm doing a cleanse:
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/1265167-detox-cleanse-preparation-ttcal-2.html
> I definitely understand about viewing this whole process differently after a m/c. It totally changes your perspective on TTC, BnB, and pregnancy. And other people, too, as so many people are so idiotic on the topic. I've seen a lot of people disconnect from BnB after a m/c, but the TTCAL threads can be great. I hope you get a sticky BFP soon!

Yeah, I've having a hard time even reading the posts on some of my favorite threads, I guess I just don't think I'll ever be as enthusiastic about TTC again and kills me to see others so excited. Maybe I just don't want them to go through what I'm going through and get their hopes up and everything. I'll take a look at your other thread this week! Thanks for the link!


----------



## vietmamsie

Thanks for everyone's insight on fertility treatment/adoption. It's nice to hear everyone's sides. I totally think it is a great opion for ome people, but not for others. My husband and I have very little coverage, so whatever we do will be out of pocket, 100%. That is one of the reasons we are trying to have a baby now, while we live abroad, as here it only costs about $500-1000 to have a really nice comfortable hospital birth with the best doctors in our city. The same thing in the states would cost over $10,000 out of pocket. For me it's financial, where as for my husband, he is of the mind that if it's not meant to be, it won't happen and maybe there is a reason why we can't have a baby if I can't carry a baby. 

Off to acupuncture for me... need to get my period so we can move on to our next cycle. I (think) I'm ready to give TTC another go.


----------



## MMW430

I guess while it's not over until it's over...and AF isn't due until tomorrow or Thursday, I feel like I'm out. I'm getting AF cramps. I wish it would just come and be over with.


----------



## tsyhanochka

MMW430 said:


> I guess while it's not over until it's over...and AF isn't due until tomorrow or Thursday, I feel like I'm out. I'm getting AF cramps. I wish it would just come and be over with.

I hear ya on that. I'm 16dpo but temps are dropping....spotting so I know she's coming. Funny thing is I would have had my hopes up if I wasn't temping....the 14dpo not dropping gave me a glimmer.... but I need this info if we're to get help.

Glad the stories helped some V. Hope you will still poke around but I respect your apprehension 100%. 

:dust:


----------



## MMW430

I'm thinking about starting to temp next time. I just don't really know what I'm doing as far as that goes...but from what I've been told it's easy enough.


----------



## tsyhanochka

It is easy. Get a bbt. And the site fertility friend does the work. If you have a smart phone get their app. All you have to do is take it at the same time each morning....the site/app does the rest. Its kind of neat to see my body respond to everything.

Also. If we do end up with diagnosed fertility problems I've got the perfect callous response to those who would tell me to pray....why ask for help if everything is made by design. 
He ain't gonna help if He broke it in the first place....

Or things like that. I'm sure my catholic family will not take kindly to that but I don't take kindly to being a dud. And so help me if I get one St Jude medal or mention imma lose it (patron saint of hopeless causes...)

Feeling angsty today!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

tsyhanochka said:


> It is easy. Get a bbt. And the site fertility friend does the work. If you have a smart phone get their app. All you have to do is take it at the same time each morning....the site/app does the rest. Its kind of neat to see my body respond to everything.
> 
> Also. If we do end up with diagnosed fertility problems I've got the perfect callous response to those who would tell me to pray....why ask for help if everything is made by design.
> He ain't gonna help if He broke it in the first place....
> 
> Or things like that. I'm sure my catholic family will not take kindly to that but I don't take kindly to being a dud. And so help me if I get one St Jude medal or mention imma lose it (patron saint of hopeless causes...)
> 
> Feeling angsty today!!!

Lol, Tsy--nice to have your come-back line all planned out! You could also go with, "Apparently this is god's plan." If *I* were feeling particularly angsty, I might say, "Apparently this is god's goddamned plan," but that's just me. 

I second the use of temping. It makes me feel soooooooo much better to know what's going on with my body, and it really does improve the chances of quick conception. Fertilityfriend.com is free (although you can pay more for a few extra features), and has a great tutorial on charting:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/courses/
As Tsy said, the only thing you need is a high quality thermometer!

But I'm still rooting for you to not need to do any of that!

:hi: Viet!!!


----------



## tsyhanochka

YES !!! I'm stealing that. This is God's goddamn plan lol!!!

I've paid for the extra ff vip features.... they really don't seem to be worth the money.


----------



## MMW430

I might just be in a mood at the moment, (okay, I'm probably just in a mood.) but I almost think I should just NTNP for a month and see what happens.

The main reason I can't relax is that I have medication that aren't pregnancy friendly that I've been off for 2 months now.....so I NEED to get pregnant (pregnancy protects my health issues).


----------



## tsyhanochka

Can I ask what your health issues are MMW?

If you think NTNP would help you go for it. I'm trying the timed TTC route as we didn't have results with our 'spray and pray' approach (loved the phrase from a friend):haha:


----------



## vietmamsie

MMW: Thinking of you today.. any news? I hope it's your BFP!

I guess I forgot to tell you all my story about praying: When I had the MC, I went to the ER and got an ultrasound while I was there. I was on the table and they were confirming that I had in fact had a MC and my DH made a comment about all the acupuncture I get and herbs I take, wondering if that had actually harmed me, not helped me. The doctor was appalled that I took Chinese herbs and went on and on how bad they were. DH asked him what his advice was. He replied: "You need to pray more." At least it got a laugh out of DH and I on one of the hardest days of our life!


----------



## tsyhanochka

Centuries old, tried and tested Chinese medicine is discounted.... but prayer is acceptable??? 
Glad you laughed at least.


----------



## MMW430

vietmamsie said:


> MMW: Thinking of you today.. any news? I hope it's your BFP!
> 
> I guess I forgot to tell you all my story about praying: When I had the MC, I went to the ER and got an ultrasound while I was there. I was on the table and they were confirming that I had in fact had a MC and my DH made a comment about all the acupuncture I get and herbs I take, wondering if that had actually harmed me, not helped me. The doctor was appalled that I took Chinese herbs and went on and on how bad they were. DH asked him what his advice was. He replied: "You need to pray more." At least it got a laugh out of DH and I on one of the hardest days of our life!

AF hasn't shown up...so I guess that's good. I don't really feel like she's going to show up....but it's still early (8:38 am). I'll feel better if it's Friday and there's no sign. I don't have anymore tests, and I'm not going to buy another this cycle until I actually skip. I'm still hopeful. I mean, plenty of people have AF symptoms and then get a BFP, right?


----------



## tsyhanochka

Yes! In my other group a girl just got a bfp after having spotting!!


----------



## MMW430

tsyhanochka said:


> Yes! In my other group a girl just got a bfp after having spotting!!

I would be totally thrilled if that were the case. I'm really pretty grouchy about it all today. I just wish I knew! I am so impatient...and now I'm starting to put myself in a bad mood. :wacko:


----------



## pbl_ge

I got some of the "God has a plan" during doctor's visits regarding my m/c. I don't understand how that's a comfort to anyone. :shrug: But I'm clearly missing the religious gene.

And, yes, MMW, lots of people get their BFPs on the month where they're sure they're out! But isn't it terrible that you get the bad news of a :bfn: when you're menstrual and in a crappy mood, anyway?

Are you TTC again, viet?


----------



## MMW430

Still no AF (yet).

I'll feel better if I can get through tomorrow and miss her...

However, I'm obsessively running into the bathroom at work to check. I just wish I could know for sure already!


----------



## babyluv2012

MMW430 said:


> Still no AF (yet).
> 
> I'll feel better if I can get through tomorrow and miss her...
> 
> However, I'm obsessively running into the bathroom at work to check. I just wish I could know for sure already!

I really hope you get your BFP soon!!!


----------



## babyluv2012

So I never told you ladies how that Baby Shower/Gender Reveal Party was that I went to last Saturday...
So it actually went really well. There were so many adorable kiddos there and a one of my husbands friends wife had her 4 week old baby there and it just reaffirmed how much I want a baby. I was not jealous though which was surprising. I was just imaging how wonderful it will be to be able to experience it and I was actually very humbled and in awe of this women. It was weird I thought I was going to be sooo jealous, but no. 

I just know I want a baby so much and to be able to share that with my husband is going to be sooo awesome! Hopefully I got some good baby vibes by going too because of all the kiddos, maybe it will be a signal to my ovaries!!! 
You know how some women's periods line up with each other, maybe my ovaries will now be in Baby makin' mode! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## vietmamsie

babyluz: Sounds like a good party. Its nice to not feel "jealous" but see other babies and have them reaffirm that you want one for your own. I work with 3 year olds everyday and I never exactly want to steal one of them and take them as my own, they remind me each day why I want to have a child of my own.

MMW: fingers crossed for you!

plb: I guess we're TTC by default? I had assumed that I wouldn't O this cycle, and if I did it certainly wouldn't be right on time on CD 20-something. To be honest we just haven't really been BDing very much, but totally by accident it looks like our only romp of the last week and a half was in perfect time for my (suspected) ovulation. Haven't gotten cross-hairs yet, but my temp has been up for the last few days now. Possibly 3DPO. Possibly testing on October 31st. This all seems a little soon, but I'm rolling with it. SS: massive amounts of creamy/slightly off white CM. Like I have to wear a liner there is so much. I had this on the last cycle as well.

Oh! And got all my blood work back, and I am healthy as can be. everything looks good, and my blood type is A+ (did I mention on this thread my Mom is RH- so there was a concern I might be as well. If you're RH- you have to get a special shot after each abortion/miscarriage/birth)


----------



## MMW430

I tested and got a BFN...but still no AF so I don't know what to think.


----------



## pbl_ge

Good luck, viet! I hope you caught the egg! And, yes, I am Rh-, and OH is +, so I have to worry about that, too. The docs all assured me that I caught it in plenty of time. (If you don't know what you are, don't worry--they'll test.) And Yay!!!! :thumbup: for good blood tests! 

And, MMW, wometimes the "bfp: won't come until after the missed AF. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/When_can_I_expect_a_positive_HPT_if_I_am_pregnant.html You're not out til you're out!


----------



## MMW430

pbl_ge said:


> Good luck, viet! I hope you caught the egg! And, yes, I am Rh-, and OH is +, so I have to worry about that, too. The docs all assured me that I caught it in plenty of time. (If you don't know what you are, don't worry--they'll test.) And Yay!!!! :thumbup: for good blood tests!
> 
> And, MMW, wometimes the "bfp: won't come until after the missed AF. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/When_can_I_expect_a_positive_HPT_if_I_am_pregnant.html You're not out til you're out!

Well, it was due yesterday, but I'm usually spot on. My DH in an effort to make me feel better keeps saying "It's ONLY 94% accurate!" That's irritating the shit out of me.


----------



## vietmamsie

MMW: Husbands are no help. Unfortunately you just have to wait it out. I have read lots of stories about women not getting their BFP until 15+dpo. Hold in there. you'll have your answer soon enough!!!

plb: Yeah the whole Rh- thing was a real scare because I had a pregnancy years ago and never got a shot after it was over. When I found out my mom was Rh- i figured I must be too and everything could have been due to not getting that shot so many years ago. But good to know I'm A+, and that all my blood work was good. But also worried that it might be something bigger because there is still no clear reason why I have miscarried twice. I guess we just keep trying.


----------



## pbl_ge

The doctors assured me that an early m/c is extremely unlikely to be a problem. However I can't find info about when the rh factor is produced in a developing fetus.


----------



## MMW430

So, AF came this weekend. So irritated. I think this month we're going to just see what happens, and try not to think about it. I'm not going to count the calendar, what will be will be.

Also, I'm going to a fertility doctor on November 7th, just to see what she has to say. The website says all over it that they don't care about how long you've been trying...that once fertility becomes a problem for you, it becomes a problem for them.


----------



## vietmamsie

MMW: :hugs: I'm glad you are making an appointment, it will make you feel better knowing that nothing is wrong and you just have to be patient, or if there is a problem you can start working on it early. May I ask how long you have been TTC for?


----------



## pbl_ge

:hugs: MMW. Those are the worst months, when you really think it's your BFP month, and it's not. Great that you found a place that will see you right away! Most around here have to wait a year!

Viet, what the heck is up with your chart!? It's symmetrical!


----------



## vietmamsie

pbl: I know, right? Crazy chart this month. I had a slight fever the other morning, exact the same as the one I had at the start of the cycle, plus after the MC, my temp stayed high for a few days and now I'm up since O. I am kind of freaked out by it too!!! Maybe a bazaar chart is a good sign?


----------



## MMW430

vietmamsie said:


> MMW: :hugs: I'm glad you are making an appointment, it will make you feel better knowing that nothing is wrong and you just have to be patient, or if there is a problem you can start working on it early. May I ask how long you have been TTC for?


We've been trying for about 4 months. I know everyone probably thinks I'm cuckoo. But it'll make me feel better.


----------



## pbl_ge

MMW430 said:


> vietmamsie said:
> 
> 
> MMW: :hugs: I'm glad you are making an appointment, it will make you feel better knowing that nothing is wrong and you just have to be patient, or if there is a problem you can start working on it early. May I ask how long you have been TTC for?
> 
> 
> We've been trying for about 4 months. I know everyone probably thinks I'm cuckoo. But it'll make me feel better.Click to expand...

Not at all! I think almost everyone here would want to get tested quickly, if they could. Most simply don't have the option! Good luck on the test!

Viet, I'm not sure if a bizarre chart is good, but if so I'm in an excellent position. I have really confused FF!
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## vietmamsie

MMW: it's never too early. And it will make you feel better. I don't understand why they make people wait a year.... it seems like such a long time! 

plb: Oh no! What a chart! Why are you still getting positive blood tests? You miscarried so long ago, right? I can't believe you have been spotting for o long as well, I was really lucky and only had about 7 days of bleeding after my MC and no spotting since.


----------



## pbl_ge

Viet, it was an incomplete miscarriage--I had an ectopic mass found about a month later. They gave me methotrexate, and my levels are soooooooooooooooooooo close to being zero now--fell from 2000 to 24.5 in 4 weeks. Now I'm just waiting for AF, or whatever AF-like process I'll get. Could still take up to a month, but the doc said it's usually about 2 weeks. :coffee: 

The moral of the story is: After a m/c, make sure you monitor your levels and that they go down to 0. 

Sigh.


----------



## Sbmack

Pbl_g and Vietmamsie, so so sorry for your losses.


----------



## vietmamsie

Sbmack: Thanks. Sometimes it's ok and a whole day goes by without dwelling on it too much, but then sometimes it just hits me like like a ton of bricks and leaves me feeling like I'm never going to get this and everything is stacked against me. I had no idea a miscarriage would feel like this. I just didn't get it before it happened to me. I would have been 10 weeks along, we would have seen the heart beat, we would have told our families this week, we would have been so excited.

Enough rambles...

plb: Now you have me worried. All I had was some blood work done when I went to see my FS and from the ultra sound he seemed to think everything looked great. I did take the meds to push everything out after it happened, I take it you didn't? I wasn't as far along as you though...


----------



## ClandestineTX

This post was too long to read all of it, but a gave it a decent skimming!

I'm new to this forum, an atheist in Texas (contradiction at it's best). My husband and I are just atheists, I like to tell people we're so atheist that we don't even fake it for the (Christian) holidays. Yes, that means we don't do Christmas here! We do love some Halloween, Thanksgiving, New Year's, Fourth of July, etc. 

I feel like I started life Catholic and then tried on every major religion out there before deciding everyone else was just looking for a way to explain things science had yet to and stayed put. I love the old world pagan religions and even Native American belief systems, because I do believe in harmony in nature (and chaos theory). Mostly, I'm huge on being responsible for myself and my choices and actions in life. 

My future children will be raised our way, though we are active thinkers and philosophers and if they are ever curious about Christianity or any other religion, I'm happy to hook them up with someone I consider an appropriate resource and let them go to church, temple or wherever to discover their own beliefs in life, as they grow old enough to understand what these things mean and can make their own rational choices.

So glad to know I'm not the only atheist running around BnB!


----------



## Duckieshoes

We've always celebrated Christmas in my family, but not as a Christian holiday centered around the birth of Christ, but as a secular holiday centered around a jolly fat man who gives out presents! My husband's religious family members don't know the difference and we still get to exchange gifts and make holiday cookies and stuff. After all, before it was a Christian holiday, it was the celebration of the longest night of the year, the winter solstice. Therefore, to me I'm just celebrating that!


----------



## pbl_ge

Viet, if you took the meds, I'm sure you're fine. What's frustrating to me is that I think some of the blame for this prolonged experience goes to one of the docs on the team, who was very dismissive of me, and made it quite clear that she didn't believe me when I told her how far along I was supposed to be. The very low HCG levels were a symptom of an ectopic, so the whole thing might have been caught a month earlier!

:grr: Anyway....

Welcome, Clandestine! :hi: I hope your stay in the TTC forums is short and sweet!


----------



## tsyhanochka

hi ladies

So my family dr has sent me for an ultrasound (tomorrow!) and blood work on CD21 so Nov 5th. Here's hoping we get some answers. She's curious about my painful periods. Endometriosis did come up as something we're looking out for. Which isn't so big and scarry, but also Fibroids. But she's taking my concerns seriously, and is curious like me to find out why I'm almost at the year mark and nothing. 12 cycles and I'm 30. 

She said we'll know more of where we stand once we get tests back. Then she'll make some referrals as she's not so comfortable treating special things herself... and if I need surgery for endo,. well then she's not my girl either... but will help me find someone who is. 

YAY Science!


----------



## Sbmack

tsyhanochka said:


> hi ladies
> 
> So my family dr has sent me for an ultrasound (tomorrow!) and blood work on CD21 so Nov 5th. Here's hoping we get some answers. She's curious about my painful periods. Endometriosis did come up as something we're looking out for. Which isn't so big and scarry, but also Fibroids. But she's taking my concerns seriously, and is curious like me to find out why I'm almost at the year mark and nothing. 12 cycles and I'm 30.
> 
> She said we'll know more of where we stand once we get tests back. Then she'll make some referrals as she's not so comfortable treating special things herself... and if I need surgery for endo,. well then she's not my girl either... but will help me find someone who is.
> 
> YAY Science!

Good luck with the tests!!

I was at the dr. This week and was hoping she'd schedule some boodwork bc my periods keep getting shorter and I am spotting for a week before my period. She won't order the bloodwork bc we have only been ttc for 6 months. I wouldn't be so anxious if something didn't feel off to me. She did schedule a hysterosonography for this Monday though. It will determine if I have polyps. I do have a fibroid, but it isn't a factor according to my dr. 

I am going to try and listen to her and not worry so much. Just bd on cd 10, 12, 14 and 16.


----------



## pbl_ge

Tsy, what happened with your testing? Hope everything is okay! You must be somewhat glad to get to the year point so that you can start getting answers! :hugs: 

Hi, duckie, and welcome! :hi:

Sb, I'm right behind you with the HSG. You'll have to tell me how it goes! How do you know you have a fibroid? I can't believe she won't give you any blood tests, despite potential indicators of problems! :grr: I'm getting an HSG about a week after whenever AF shows up. God haha:) only knows when that will be. I'm really worried, as I've had an intermittent pain where I imagine my left ovary is since this whole thing started, BUT it's the wrong side for the ectopic, which was my right tube. The pain is now more or less constant, so I know something is up (it's not intense pain, but very noticeable). I've been trying to decide if I can wait for the HSG, but I think I just need to go in and be seen. :cry: 

I hope all three of us get good answers!


----------



## Sbmack

pbl_ge said:


> Tsy, what happened with your testing? Hope everything is okay! You must be somewhat glad to get to the year point so that you can start getting answers! :hugs:
> 
> Hi, duckie, and welcome! :hi:
> 
> Sb, I'm right behind you with the HSG. You'll have to tell me how it goes! How do you know you have a fibroid? I can't believe she won't give you any blood tests, despite potential indicators of problems! :grr: I'm getting an HSG about a week after whenever AF shows up. God haha:) only knows when that will be. I'm really worried, as I've had an intermittent pain where I imagine my left ovary is since this whole thing started, BUT it's the wrong side for the ectopic, which was my right tube. The pain is now more or less constant, so I know something is up (it's not intense pain, but very noticeable). I've been trying to decide if I can wait for the HSG, but I think I just need to go in and be seen. :cry:
> 
> I hope all three of us get good answers!

Sorry about all the pain! I always have cramping in my left ovary. The dr. says its just scar tissue from where I had a cyst removed. They found the fibroid when they removed the cyst this past March. Because they could take a look around then, they know I don't have endo. 

I hope you get AF soon so they can do the scan! Do they think you have polyps? Good luck.


----------



## pbl_ge

Thanks, Sb! Did you have symptoms from your cyst? Based on my reading, I'm pretty sure that's what I have. (Dr. Google!!!) It's good to know that it's fairly normal and usually not a big problem. They've done multiple ultrasounds on me (oh, the joys of the trans-vag!), and haven't noticed anything amiss, so I'm guessing no polyps, although we'll see with the HSG. Is there a reason you ask this? I don't know much about polyps. It's been a while since the last one, though, so I'm wondering if the suspected cyst has grown or something. I've had no prior symptoms of endometriosis, but who knows? :shrug:

Isn't all this fun?! :cry:


----------



## Sbmack

They caught the cyst because I told my dr. I was about to start ttc and I spotted a lot and bleed during sex. She ordered an ultrasound to make sure my lady parts were all good and they found the cyst. It was 7 cm. Most go away on their own, but I needed surgery. I asked about the polyps bc my dr. said they can cause an ectopic pregnancy. The egg might implant in one thinking it's the uterus lining.


----------



## tsyhanochka

pbl sorry that you're feeling poorly. I hope you, find out what's up with that soon.

And Sbmack... your Dr should send you for tests if things are changing on you. TTC or not, that's not cool. I mentioned my cycle changes to my dr and she's testing the hormones for me (my periods are short short)

So my ultrasound was pretty good, not nearly as uncomfortable as I expected the trans-vag... except I drank twice the recommended water because I was thirsty and then thought I was going to die getting to the appt because I had to take the subway one stop! So the tech said the radiologist has to look at the scans further but he said things look pretty clear from his perspective. Not a fibroid or cyst to be seen. My uterus was a little stiff but moved when he prodded it...apparently with Endometriosis your uterus can be very stiff (so I think that needs to be further checked by the radiologist as it didn't move as much as he liked) However, he said I had a 'beautiful uterus'... not a compliment you get every day:coffee:. He said it looked like I have plenty of eggs for my age and was able to see the one that I'm about to drop too, which was so neat. I'll be ovulating from the left side this month, and he said to 'get busy' this weekend as it was almost ready.:blush: 

So, off for hormone testing on CD 21 (nov 5) and then to the doctor's for followup. I think I'll book my appt after AF is due that way I may get lucky and just need to confirm a bfp... or at least I'll have a next step if the :witch: gets me. 

A funny note, I took an OPK today even though I know I'm about to ovulate, and I was over hydrated from all my tea so I told DH that I would take another test later because I wanted to be sure... and he said 'seriously, the DOCTOR told you that it's about to happen, do you REALLY need another test'... it just struck me funny that I'm so into this pattern now that I needed to keep testing.


----------



## vietmamsie

Tsy - ot must have felt really good to have gotten our goods checked out and esp to have seen the egg ready to drop! I have always wanted to see that! Maybe next cycle I'll request closer monitoring from my doctor! I'm so happy you're getting checked out and have all your appts set up and ready to go. On the right track!

pbl - Pain in your ovary? That can't be good. Get it checked out. A cyst sounds possible.

Sbmack - a 7cm cyst! That sounds really big. So sorry about that, good thing they removed it. I have PCOS, so there are several small cysts on my ovaries, but the doctor didn't seem to be concerned about them. I guess they aren't big enough to need removed.

AFM, temp is up again. Hoping it's a good sign. I was planning on testing this morning, but when I went into my test stash I only had one empty box left. Whoops. Will head to the store last today to pick up a couple for this week. I'm either 13 or 8 dpo, so just need to hold in there for a few more days to see whats what. Luckily I have a super busy weekend with lots of work to do, so I should be able to keep my mind off ttc.


----------



## tsyhanochka

That's a nice rise you've got there Viet! I've heard you can be super fertile the cycle following a loss... so maybe you're lucky and this is a sticky bean nesting!!!

And yes I do feel better having that first test out of the way. My lady bits are where they should be and it was really neat to have that egg spotted. He measured and said it was 17mm and it needs to get to 20mm before it drops, how cool is that. I'm such a geek. 

He did see a slightly smaller egg on my right ovary but said it was too small to be this month, I guess that's what they mean by a few follicles will start creating eggs but one will dominate. 

Good luck holding off testing.


----------



## vietmamsie

Tsy - I guess I'm a bit of a geek as well then! I really was hoping that my doctor would point out an egg to me, but maybe none were developed far enough to see? Personally I loved having the ultrasound and seeing everything in there. I've had two so far, and thought they were cool. I guess the whole 'wand up your vag' thing is a little uncomfortable, but I loved getting to see in there!

Last cycle my temps were up and down and all over the place and then I MC, so I'm hoping that if I am pg, the stable rise in temp is a good thing!


----------



## tsyhanochka

I hope anyone who's in Sandy's path is safe and dry! Let us know when you make it through ok???


----------



## pbl_ge

Viet, that's a promising possible-implantation dip you have! And Tsy, looks like you just o'ed! Did you get in good :sex: to catch the eggy? FX and :dust: to you both! 

I went to the Dr's this AM. $50 and one transvag to tell me they couldn't see anything. :grr: So, there's no cyst, which is good, and she gave me two possibilities. The first is that it's just some small adhesion, which very well might go away on its own and/or be detected and/or resolved when I have the HSG. The second is that it's referred pain from my right side. I'm actually guessing that might be it, because this whole time I've been having pain on my left side when the ectopic was on the right. This would explain that. :wacko:

She also said that I'm about to ovulate. Veeeeerrrrrrrry tempted to try to catch that, but since it's on the same side as before, and I still don't know if there's a real reason for the ectopic, it seems like a really bad idea. 

In the meantime, I'm not in the real path of Sandy, but close enough to get heavy rain and strong winds and generally icky weather. Does not help a Monday morning!!!

:hugs: and :dust:....


----------



## bubbles82

Hey girls!

Saw this pic today and thought of this thread!

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii497/kcbubbles82/F578D03F-B6B0-41F5-B116-B4F3D26DBC91-8592-00000A900B298D41.jpg

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## Sbmack

pbl_ge said:


> Viet, that's a promising possible-implantation dip you have! And Tsy, looks like you just o'ed! Did you get in good :sex: to catch the eggy? FX and :dust: to you both!
> 
> I went to the Dr's this AM. $50 and one transvag to tell me they couldn't see anything. :grr: So, there's no cyst, which is good, and she gave me two possibilities. The first is that it's just some small adhesion, which very well might go away on its own and/or be detected and/or resolved when I have the HSG. The second is that it's referred pain from my right side. I'm actually guessing that might be it, because this whole time I've been having pain on my left side when the ectopic was on the right. This would explain that. :wacko:
> 
> She also said that I'm about to ovulate. Veeeeerrrrrrrry tempted to try to catch that, but since it's on the same side as before, and I still don't know if there's a real reason for the ectopic, it seems like a really bad idea.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm not in the real path of Sandy, but close enough to get heavy rain and strong winds and generally icky weather. Does not help a Monday morning!!!
> 
> :hugs: and :dust:....

Glad you don't have any cysts! Also, it's exciting that you're about to ovulate, but you're probably right to wait. My dr. told me I have to wait out this cycle because of the infection. I will be done with the medication so it's tempting to try, but I'm going to listen to her and try and relax more and not think too much about it next month. 

It's getting pretty gnarly here in NH (I'm pretty close to the coast) and we aren't even close to the epicenter. The governor issued a state of emergency and we were told to be off the streets after 3:00. I am in outside sales so I just came home. A huge pine tree came down at my neighbors house and landed on three cars! No damage at my house and we still have power!


----------



## Sbmack

ps, I don't have any polyps. The inside of my uterus looks great according the the doctor. Yay! Now that I know nothing is wrong I think I'll be able to relax more.


----------



## tsyhanochka

Sbmack said:


> ps, I don't have any polyps. The inside of my uterus looks great according the the doctor. Yay! Now that I know nothing is wrong I think I'll be able to relax more.

Yay another beautiful uterus!

Winds are getting bad and I caught a headline that a lady was killed by a blown down sign. 
They have cut back our forecast rainfall but wind warnings are still in effect. Off to sleep for me. OH is snoring away...


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi! AF arrived full force last night. Boo! But I figure it was probably a good thing since I just MC. On to the next cycle. I was pretty impressed that even despite the MC, I had the shortest cycle I've had yet, only 37 days! I Oed on CD24 and had a 13 day LP. All good signs that my body is getting back to normal after stopping BC 18 months ago. Yah!

I have a MASSIVE stash of tests for next cycle, and am planning to continue with acu this cycle as well as my new prescription for baby aspirin, keep up with my prenatals and add an extra calcium tablet to my daily meds. I might also be taking the remainder of my Chinese herds to use them up this cycle (got to check in with my acu to see if their still good!). We'll BD every other day and start everyday at CD12. Big Plans!


----------



## pbl_ge

Hope you and yours are staying safe and dry in NH, Sb! We're only getting the far reaches here, as we're 400 miles from NYC. Last night had some serious rain and wind. We had a tiny amount of water in the basement and discovered a tiny roof leak. And the dog tried to eat the cat (OH showed some momentary poor judgment by bringing them in the same room on a stormy night), and the cat ran into the storm, but we got him back inside. Soggy and freaked out, but intact. Aside from the near-misses I think we're okay. 

Glad your ute looked squeaky clean! :haha: :thumbup:

Tsy, where are you? I see celsius and I assume not US. 

Sorry for AF, viet! :hugs: As you say, it's probably a good thing to wait out a cycle. And hopefully your body will reset a bit and give you shorter cycles! 

I'm a bit annoyed that the docs see no reason for the pain, which means I just have to put up with it. Otherwise just waiting waiting waiting waiting.....


----------



## bubbles82

Hey Pbl, the waiting game is the worst! Still waiting over here for O after my stupid body tricking me with fertile signs at the usual time, then deciding not to bother going through with it, so still waiting to see if and when it will decide to happen this cycle, and if it will end up being another crazy long one! Also still waiting on an appointment coming through for he scan my GP referred me for to hopefully rule out PCOS.


----------



## tsyhanochka

I'm in Toronto actually. So we had lots of wind and rain. My friend just a few blocks away (less than a mile) has no power as a big tree came down on the lines. 
I just have the edge of a migraine due to the weather though nothing like Friday night's thankfully.


----------



## Sbmack

Pbl, glad your dog didn't eat your cat and that your cat didn't disappear into the storm! I hope the pain starts to fade soon.

Viet, sorry about your AF!

Tsy, glad you didn't loose power. We were lucky and didn't either. Last year's Halloween storm left us without power for over a week. 

Bubbles, good to hear that your body seems to be recovering nicely from the MC.


----------



## bubbles82

Sbmack said:


> Pbl, glad your dog didn't eat your cat and that your cat didn't disappear into the storm! I hope the pain starts to fade soon.
> 
> Viet, sorry about your AF!
> 
> Tsy, glad you didn't loose power. We were lucky and didn't either. Last year's Halloween storm left us without power for over a week.
> 
> Bubbles, good to hear that your body seems to be recovering nicely from the MC.

Thanks but I've not had MC, still not managed to conceive yet! Was this meant for someone else?


----------



## Sbmack

bubbles82 said:


> Sbmack said:
> 
> 
> Pbl, glad your dog didn't eat your cat and that your cat didn't disappear into the storm! I hope the pain starts to fade soon.
> 
> Viet, sorry about your AF!
> 
> Tsy, glad you didn't loose power. We were lucky and didn't either. Last year's Halloween storm left us without power for over a week.
> 
> Bubbles, good to hear that your body seems to be recovering nicely from the MC.
> 
> Thanks but I've not had MC, still not managed to conceive yet! Was this meant for someone else?Click to expand...

Sorry. I was confusing you with someone from another thread. I only really post in two, but it can get confusing.


----------



## pbl_ge

Tsy, I'm just over the border from you, near Buffalo! Lots of Toronto folks here on BnB. Hope the migraine is better. Your chart is looking great!

And Bubbles, I'm sooooooooooooo sorry to see that chart! :grr: :grr: :grr: It looks like you're trying to O, so FX it will happen soon!!!

How is everyone else?

Nothing new for me, I'm afraid. Just waiting for AF so we can get the HSG and try again. :coffee:


----------



## tsyhanochka

Oh wow you ate close then. 

Yes my temps are pretty good compared to that first month I was temping.


----------



## bubbles82

pbl_ge said:


> Tsy, I'm just over the border from you, near Buffalo! Lots of Toronto folks here on BnB. Hope the migraine is better. Your chart is looking great!
> 
> And Bubbles, I'm sooooooooooooo sorry to see that chart! :grr: :grr: :grr: It looks like you're trying to O, so FX it will happen soon!!!
> 
> How is everyone else?
> 
> Nothing new for me, I'm afraid. Just waiting for AF so we can get the HSG and try again. :coffee:

Hey Pbl, hope AF comes soon so you can really start to get things moving on.

I really thought I'd be back to a more normal chart this time but looks like I'm heading for another long one! Really hope it's less than the 66 days last cycle though. No idea what's going on, it's so frustrating not really having many proper chances to TTC! We had a couple of friends over last night who are expecting in the next few weeks. Made me sad to see her big bump and hear her say she wished she'd gone for surrogacy to just get the baby and not have to do the pregnancy, I would love to experience that and feel like it will never happen for us at the moment. 

I have a scan appointment through for the 12th to hopefully rule out PCOS...


----------



## Sbmack

Hi Ladies, I've been mia for a bit. Trying not to obsess about ttc. Also, because of my bv infection this month, my dr. said I should wait this cycle out. I was doing fine with that, but yesterday (cd14) was the day I usually Ovulate. I could feel that I was ovulationg in my left Ovary (which is more open than my right- I had a dye test done back in March when I had a cyst removed) and I had Ewcm like I've never had before. Because everything seemed on point we bd'd yesterday. That will be the only time during my fertile window though bc I'm supposed to wait another week to make sure the infection doesn't come back. The dr. also advised I use boric acid suppositories for the next week. Sorry if this is all TMI, but she says it's most likely the cause of all my spotting. 

FX for you all. I am officially in the TWW now. I'm not going to stress though bc we only had one shot this month. 

Bubbles, I hope you figure everything out soon and your cycles get back to normal! 

Ppl, I hope the witch comes soon.


----------



## MMW430

I've been away for awhile. I've been trying not to obsess. I'm due on the 15th, maybe this will be my month. I was in Florida last week, and I think I timed things right. Time will tell. In the meantime, I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow just to make sure everything is okay, and to attempt to expedite things.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

so i know that im a preggo and not a ttcer anymore but i could use some advice. Do any of you have a super religious family to deal with? what are your plans for your LO's when they come? we want to raise this baby as a free thinker and allow them to make their own choices...but it is important to us that our child not be exposed to religions before they are old enough to make informed decisions about what they are seeing/hearing/participating in. Our families are going to flip :nope: I'm thinking our best bet will be to let them know up front that if they expose our child to their poison that they will never see it again?? I know that is kind of harsh...but little kids are so impressionable and I do not want my children raised in that insanity. so back to the original question: what is your plan? :flower:


----------



## Petzy

I was glad to find this thread ! Hubby and I are athiest and aside from my father (who is somewhat of a minister) both of our families are pretty much non religious.... My hubby's sister's kids are in catholic school though. They think its a better school system and my hubby seems to think the same too. I had always planned for public school so not sure what i really think about that.... He thinks its good for young children to be exposed to those values and that they dont necessarily take them religiously (note he is total athiest but he was trying to think it out...) . I dont know what I think! We are nowhere near that point (only TTC) but still!


----------



## mon_ami

I am happy to find this thread as well. My husband and I are both atheist- I come from a religious family and he does not. We are NTNP for #1. We haven't been at it for very long and the [very few] people that I've told have all said they are praying for me and that it'll happen in God's time. I know they mean well but it gets tiring. 

We're currently in TWW- can't wait to test and if it's :bfn: get on to the next cycle. Wishing the best for all of you too!


----------



## CandiB

We are in the same boat. Usually approach it like this..."we are raising our children independent of any organized religion or related ideas, and we will leave it up to them to make their own informed decisions when they are older. We don't encourage them to believe or not to believe, but we simply encourage them to learn and discover on their own when they are older." Hope that helps some, but I'm sure you could put your own thoughts out there like that. Just ask them to respect your parental boundaries too.


----------



## CandiB

I'm annoyed...another person told me today to pray about concieving.


----------



## pbl_ge

Wow, so many new folks! :hi: Welcome to you all!

:hi: MMW! How did the doctor's appt go?

Tsy--chart still looking great! When are you planning to test? :test:!!!

Bubbles -- hope your appt goes well. Sorry about your friend. :grr: That's not a terribly sensitive thing to say, even if she has no idea you're TTC.

SB, the month of my BFP the first symptom I had was loads of CM--VERY noticeable. :blush: Apparently it doesn't always indicate a BFP, but it's a great sign! Keep up posted!

Glad to see everything's still going well, Mrs. Mabery! :thumbup:

And welcome to Candi, Petzi, and Mon_ami! :hi: 

I'll throw my 2 cents in here on these issues. First, the "god's will" thing gets more and more irritating. A lot of folks told me that it was "god's will" or "god's plan" when I had a miscarriage. I have no idea how that could be of any comfort to anyone, no matter how religious, but I'm probably just obtuse. :shrug: I felt free to be pretty blunt in response ("I'm an atheist, and I don't believe in any god"), which I'm sure won me no friends, but I just wasn't in the mood for diplomacy.

As for raising kids, I think our likely approach will be exposure to many religions, including the "Church of the Nauset Beach," which is how my MIL says my OH was raised. It seems futile to try to shield them from exposure to all religion, and I personally appreciate being fairly well versed in the Christian Bible, even if it's rarely relevant to my personal life. Both of us are also public school kids, and I'm a big fan of that route. Partly because I don't think I could stomach spending that much money on private school, partly because I don't want them to grow up insulated from the riffraff (if you will), but mainly because I believe in the principle. Both OH and I turned out quite fine after our experiences, thank you very much!

Glad to see so many new folks here! Hope this thread just gets more and more active!

AFM, still just waiting.......:coffee:


----------



## Sbmack

Welcome ladies! 

Kudos to you plb for being upfront and telling those who comment on 'god's will' that your an atheist. The look on their faces must've been priceless. I also agree with your sediments regarding raising kids in public schools. I want my kids to grow up with children from a wide array of backgrounds (which may be tough in NH) Also, a lot of women I know that went to Catholic school still carry around a lot of Catholic guilt...


----------



## tsyhanochka

I'm happy to expose our kids to lots of religion....and science and cultural stuff and fun food etc. 

DH has it in him to convince our kids that whatever his mom will tell them religion wise are just fairytales. We'll get flack for not baptising but whatever....we got heat for eloping too.


Also won't be testing until I'm late. I've seen enough bfn to be patient.


----------



## Sbmack

Tsy, totally agree about the fairytales. That's really what I consider the Bible to be...fables and life lessons (although some things in it aren't so inclusive).

Plb, I tried to read you journal, but the link in your signature didn't take me there...'page not found'


----------



## MMW430

So really unhappy. Went to the fertility doctor yesterday, who did take me seriously despite not trying for a year. They did blood work. Called me today to tell me I'm didn't ovulate this month even though stupid CMFM said I did. I'm supposed to start taking some pills (I can't remember what they said. I'm going to call back when I'm on lunch. I'm at work, or else I'd call right now....) on day 3 of my next cycle. I'm also supposed to also get more blood work on Day 3 prior to taking the pills. I'm throughly depressed. My DH is supposed to get a sperm analysis tomorrow. But still. He's probably fine, and I feel like this is completely my fault. I can't focus on my job or anything. I'm so depressed.


----------



## Sbmack

Oh MMW, so sorry the appt. didn't go well. At least they are looking into everything for you. Do not feel like this is all your fault!! I totally understand on not being able to focus on anything else when you get bad news like this. How do they know if you didn't ovulate. ALso, do you still get periods if you don't?? Good luck!!


----------



## MMW430

My periods are regular....28 day cycle. So, yes, I do get a period. I've never missed ever. They can tell based on the blood test that I didn't, I guess.


----------



## CandiB

Since I've posted a couple of times and I really dig the vibe of this thread I thought I should make a proper intro. I'm recently married to a man that has 3 children, he has sole custody and we raise them together. My stepkids are superb!! I am 34 years old and trying to get pregnant for the first time. I have been trying for about 9 months now, and I am recently on clomid. AF is due today so I hope the hag is a no show! At any rate, we are atheist and raise our kids free of any religious influence and encourage independent research so that they may decide on their own.


----------



## MMW430

Okay, the medicine is "Letrozole" and I'm supposed to have a test to see if my tubes are opened. Not looking forward to that. :nope:


----------



## pbl_ge

MMW, first of all it's totally normal to have an anovulatory cycle every now and then. Apparently about 1 a year is the average. One thing to know is that if you temp if you can know for sure that you o'ed, as you see temps stay high. Just a thought. So don't worry that one cycle was no O, as you are in all probability just having a fluke cycle! 

I know absolutely nothing about Letrozole, so I'll leave that question for someone else and/or Dr. Google.

The tubes test is called an HSG (no one ever uses its full name--google it and you'll see why!) , and it's also a typical part of a work-up, so lots of ladies have them. I'll be getting one soon, whenever AF decides to show up. They can be painful, but apparently is generally along the lines of period cramps. Some people feel very little discomfort at all. You may well get yours before me, but I'll pass my experiences on if not. 

And thanks for the intro, Candi! Good to meet you. (shakes hands) I just recently turned 35, so we're similarly aged. I think most of us on this thread (if not all) are trying to achieve our first pregnancy, too.


----------



## tsyhanochka

I agree with pbl . It could have been a fluke cycle esp if you are super regular. I think you should temp too. That let my Dr know all sorts of things so she could send me for the right tests. I also don't know anything about the drug other than what Dr Google told me. 
I always take issues with drs who throw meds at something before they fully investigate. That happened with my neurologist and my migraines. I finally asked for another Dr. The new one did a work up before we started playing with trial and error meds. Also the new one was more interested in preventing than just giving me pain meds....sorry. done with my Dr rant.

I'm likely going to have the tube test too at some point. I'll be interested in your experiences. I'm a believer of getting to the bottom of things and making my decision with as many facts as possible. 

Good luck MMW. Do what you feel is right. As frustrating as that may be at least they are looming into things.

:hugs:


----------



## MMW430

I think because of my other issues, and not being able to be on my medication because of my want for a baby played a part in it. I need to get pregnant sooner rather than later because of that. She did say that it's technically controversial to prescribe medicine unless you've been trying for a year, but given my other situation, and having had an issue two weeks ago, if there was an issue with the blood work, she wanted to proceed. I think that's probably the reason for not fully investigating, but I agree with you and see what you're saying. The medication she prescribed she felt it was the safest for me. Its newer, and not fda approved for fertility, but it has few side effects and women have had success. I hope I'm one of them!

Next cycle I'm definitely starting temping. My DH is get a sperm analysis as we speak. Hoping for good news with that at least!

Thanks for all the advice ladies! I feel much better about things!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

for the ladies with HSG coming up: i know a lot of people say this test is bad but it wasn't bad at all for me. it was uncomfortable when they inserted the tube for the dye to go in, and i had a small period like cramp when the dye went through...that was it. i would say at least half as bad as what you would normally feel for a period cramp. i never had any crazy discharge after the first pad was changed. I didn't have a blockage at all or anything abnormal shown so that could have contributed to the ease. My doctor also prescribed 10mg of zanex (or something close to zanex) to calm my nerves before hand and i really think it helped a lot. I know people tell a lot of horror stories...i always wonder if they exaggerate or if i am just immune to pain because I would glady do the procedure again if i needed it no questions asked.


----------



## tsyhanochka

MMW then that makes sense. I had forgotten you mentioned other factors (I won't pry and ask what). Its nice that the Dr took that kind of holistic approach then. You are lucky for that.

Good luck. FX


----------



## Sbmack

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> for the ladies with HSG coming up: i know a lot of people say this test is bad but it wasn't bad at all for me. it was uncomfortable when they inserted the tube for the dye to go in, and i had a small period like cramp when the dye went through...that was it. i would say at least half as bad as what you would normally feel for a period cramp. i never had any crazy discharge after the first pad was changed. I didn't have a blockage at all or anything abnormal shown so that could have contributed to the ease. My doctor also prescribed 10mg of zanex (or something close to zanex) to calm my nerves before hand and i really think it helped a lot. I know people tell a lot of horror stories...i always wonder if they exaggerate or if i am just immune to pain because I would glady do the procedure again if i needed it no questions asked.

Yay to no blocked tubes!! 

I also had the procedure done, but I was out bc they were removing a cyst from my ovary at the same time. I have a little blockage in my right tube. The left is clear.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

they did miss the fact that i have a hidden left ovary :shrug: the doctor here couldnt find it where it is supposed to be and finally found it hiding behind my uterus. the only explanation we could think of was that when i am laying flat (like in the test) it is in the correct place. when im sitting in "the position" :haha: or standing it is hidden.


----------



## tsyhanochka

My temp started the dip today. I know the witch will be with me on schedule as usual. Knowing I have my appt lined up with the Dr. to follow up the tests makes me feel a little better. Doesn't mean I won't have my end of cycle breakdown but here's hoping I don't. 

We're going to organize the apartment and move some things around tomorrow. I'm quite excited. We'll be finally fixing up the spaces we've left empty since we moved in because we couldn't decide on what to do.

What's everyone else up to?


----------



## pbl_ge

Tsy, don't worry--itty bitty fluctuations are just noise! Once you're established O, there's not a ton else that your chart can tell you, and some people recommend that you NOT chart anymore during the LP. Some people in the 1st trim (during my brief stay there) were FREAKING out over minor temp changes. It meant nothing. There's a bit of a chance of a triphasic, but it's a minority of BFP charts and a nontrivial number of BFN charts that show it. My BFP chart didn't look triphasic or particularly good at all. 

Anyway, that's my soap box/pep talk. You're not out until you're out!!! :dust: And organizing the apt sounds great!

Nothing new here. I THINK I'm 10 dpo, which would indicate 4 short days until my first real post-mc AF. I'm very excited for it. 

And Mrs. Mabery, I have never heard of a hidden ovary! :saywhat: Our bodies are wild, aren't they?


----------



## tsyhanochka

Thanks pbl I love a good soap box talk. I know you are right but I'm also really tired of getting my hopes up. This is the year mark. ID rather think like this and be surprised than be hopeful and let down. I think I'm only going to temp until the drs are done then just go back to ntnp. 
I just want to relax again and I'm not so relaxed the longer this has taken.


----------



## tsyhanochka

I guess I should have really listened to you pbl. I tested this morning as my temp went up again instead of down and I wanted to prove to myself that it was nothing but my body called my bluff... bfp instead. I'm still in shock but happy to bring another heathen baby to the group.


----------



## bubbles82

Yay! Congrats chick, happy & healthy 9 months!


----------



## Sbmack

tsyhanochka said:


> I guess I should have really listened to you pbl. I tested this morning as my temp went up again instead of down and I wanted to prove to myself that it was nothing but my body called my bluff... bfp instead. I'm still in shock but happy to bring another heathen baby to the group.

Aaahh. So exciting. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Whoohoo! I KNEW it! Hoping (not praying) for a sticky one!!! Congrats!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

tsyhanochka said:


> I guess I should have really listened to you pbl. I tested this morning as my temp went up again instead of down and I wanted to prove to myself that it was nothing but my body called my bluff... bfp instead. I'm still in shock but happy to bring another heathen baby to the group.

I vote we start our own group- Heathen babies (atheist, agnostic, non-religious and secular humanist graduates!) :wohoo: so excited for you :)


----------



## pbl_ge

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> tsyhanochka said:
> 
> 
> I guess I should have really listened to you pbl. I tested this morning as my temp went up again instead of down and I wanted to prove to myself that it was nothing but my body called my bluff... bfp instead. I'm still in shock but happy to bring another heathen baby to the group.
> 
> I vote we start our own group- Heathen babies (atheist, agnostic, non-religious and secular humanist graduates!) :wohoo: so excited for you :)Click to expand...

During my brief stay in the pregnancy forums, I started an analogous thread. I think it was in the Pregnancy Groups forum.


----------



## triceratops

I'm a 27 yr old anti-theist, TTC for probly 5+ yrs so far, 1 MC about 2 yrs ago, self proclaimed "Girl with the Longest Cycles on Earth"

I was on Metformin, which shortened my cycles to under 40 days, but it made me feel so bad that I quit. Started taking Bona Dea Raspberry Leaf extract instead to tone my uterine lining, and I love it, but this month, i'm already at day 55!!! Boobs are suuuuper sore.....owie owie.....and they look and feel heavier....i've taken 3 preg tests in the last week and a half and all are negative. Usually once I take the PT and it's neg, Aunt Flo comes to visit right away lol

I'm also on a high quality Cod Liver Oil and Liquid Prenatal by Source of Life.

Maybe I'm pregnant, maybe I'm not.... if i see one more negative test, i might cry! I need some sister support!!!

:wacko:


----------



## vietmamsie

Tsy: Wahoooooo! I am so excited for you! right at the one year mark too! I haven't been keeping up with this thread... how many days past O are you?

triceratops: welcome! I also have long cycles, but I found that acupuncture has really helped shorten them from 60+ days to 30-something day cycles.

AFM: Waiting to O. I've been driving myself a bit nuts with the temping and chart analyzing. I think my husband is just about ready to throw the thermometer out the window along with FF. I know O is coming.. we just need to keep up the BDing... lucky that we both have easy work week this week and weekend, so we'll get plenty in!


----------



## mon_ami

Congrats Tsy! :happydance: That's awesome! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!

And welcome triceratops. My hat goes off to you for trying for so long. My husband and I just started and even after a month it is trying my patience! Know that I am sending you positive vibes and hoping for the best for you.

You're all in my thoughts this week- let's make it a great one!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

triceratops said:


> I'm a 27 yr old anti-theist, TTC for probly 5+ yrs so far, 1 MC about 2 yrs ago, self proclaimed "Girl with the Longest Cycles on Earth"
> 
> I was on Metformin, which shortened my cycles to under 40 days, but it made me feel so bad that I quit. Started taking Bona Dea Raspberry Leaf extract instead to tone my uterine lining, and I love it, but this month, i'm already at day 55!!! Boobs are suuuuper sore.....owie owie.....and they look and feel heavier....i've taken 3 preg tests in the last week and a half and all are negative. Usually once I take the PT and it's neg, Aunt Flo comes to visit right away lol
> 
> I'm also on a high quality Cod Liver Oil and Liquid Prenatal by Source of Life.
> 
> Maybe I'm pregnant, maybe I'm not.... if i see one more negative test, i might cry! I need some sister support!!!
> 
> :wacko:

maybe give angus castus a try if you haven't already? I had 70-100 day cycles in year 3 of ttc and it shortened me down to under 40 within about 3 months. :thumbup:


----------



## bubbles82

Thanks for this Mrs Mabrey, I started Agnus Castus just over 6 weeks ago, wasn't sure if I should keep up with it but think I will now, as my cycles are still crazy since BCP but my scan yesterday showed its not PCOS or anything like that, so hopefully it might do the trick eventually!


----------



## tsyhanochka

Welcome Tri, these ladies are wonderful....trust me I know.

Yay bubbles no pcos!!!!! 

Viet I tested at 15 do and the test was super dark. It came up before the control line did. I was looking and thought "that's not where the control line should be I must have a bad test.....wait a minute" 

Still in shock and cautious now. Losses are something that happen in my family so I'll be treading lightly until Ukrainian Christmas in January.

Thanks everyone. Mrs M and I will revive the other thread or make a new one. Hope to still pop in here too still some. And fx many of you will be joining us on "the other side" very soon.

You ladies and my other group of ladies mean so much to me. This has been the best support a girl could ask for in all sincerity.
:hugs:


----------



## triceratops

Thanks for all the support chikas! I get a bloodtest today so I should know for sure very soon!!! :x how long does a bloodtest take to come back? I'm having it done at my Ob's office....

had a crazy pressure that I was really nervous about on Tuesday....felt like it was splitting me up the middle and got worse as i sat down :p that pain only happened once and it only lasted a minute. other than that, very slight cramps a couple times a day. does anyone know what im talking about???

i've been soooooooo emotional too.....crying all the time...this is SOOOOOO not me....am i pregnant or just worried??? who knows??

Thanks for the Agnes Castes (vitex) recommendation and accupuncture. I'm gonna get some and try it if this is negative today. My parents want to help us get pregnant, and told me they wanna pay for a couple things every now and then :) i'm lucky to have them :) 

Obviously, I haven't had any alcohol for a few months, but after this cycle, if we find out we're not pregnant, it's time for WINGS AND BEER :D but if i am prego, i'll be veeeeery happy! **babydusting myself** lol


----------



## triceratops

just found out yesterday that in the last month, 2 of my sister-in-laws had miscarriages... :( makes me want to cry bc i know what they are going through but we aren't close enough to talk about it.....i'm so glad i have this outlet to vent my worries and frustrations

:) thanks


----------



## Sbmack

Welcome Tri! I always have cramps throughout the second half of my cycle. Usually around my ovaries though...not usually in the center. How sad for them both to have a mc. Hopefully they can talk to each other about it. Sorry about your long cycles. It must be very frusterating. 

I am not feeling too well today. Started spotting last night. AF is due on Saturday. We didn't get to bd as much this cycle so I wasn't super hopeful, but it still sucks. I'm going to try progesterone cream next month to help lengthen my lp, which I think is only at 12 days.


----------



## triceratops

keep me posted about your progesterone cream experience on here! what are your symptoms that made you think you might have low progesterone? Did you need a bloodtest to determine levels? Just curious bc I am looking for options for myself :)


----------



## pbl_ge

I'll add a bit about progesterone cream. The first thing is that it's not an empirically supported treatment, meaning that there's not much evidence it works (and some suggesting it doesn't) unless you have a verified (by blood tests) deficiency. And I don't think that's really accepted an "effective," either. The second thing to know is that the extra progesterone can have some nontrivial side effects, so it's not recommended unless you really need it. Third, and this one is tougher, it may cause nonviable pregnancies to hang on longer than they should. 

I write all this as someone who self-diagnosed a progesterone deficiency and started using the cream, but still had a miscarriage (and a prolonged one, at that). After reading more and talking to my doctors, I will not be using it again in the future. 

I don't mean to discourage anyone--just had to share my experiences. :flower:


----------



## Sbmack

pbl_ge said:


> I'll add a bit about progesterone cream. The first thing is that it's not an empirically supported treatment, meaning that there's not much evidence it works (and some suggesting it doesn't) unless you have a verified (by blood tests) deficiency. And I don't think that's really accepted an "effective," either. The second thing to know is that the extra progesterone can have some nontrivial side effects, so it's not recommended unless you really need it. Third, and this one is tougher, it may cause nonviable pregnancies to hang on longer than they should.
> 
> I write all this as someone who self-diagnosed a progesterone deficiency and started using the cream, but still had a miscarriage (and a prolonged one, at that). After reading more and talking to my doctors, I will not be using it again in the future.
> 
> I don't mean to discourage anyone--just had to share my experiences. :flower:

Thanks for all the info plb! I hope your body is recovering...not that your mind ever will. 

I just started looking into the cream. I think I may have low progesterone because my periods keep getting shorter ( 25) and I spot thoughout the second half of my cycle. I haven't been tested bc my dr. won't until I've been trying for a year. It's only been six months with two ntnp prior.


----------



## Rachelle351

HI!!! Can I join you ladies? 

Heres my story: I was born and raised Methodist. But honestly, my parents were never really that religious. I on the other hand was the polar opposite. I went to church, pretty regularly, with or without my parents. I was against sex before marriage, and divorce (which really stems from the fact that my parents are divorced). I made the bold decision to wait until I was married to have sex. Which still to this day, I am so proud of myself. My mother was abusive, physically and mentally, and I had a fairly bad childhood. I was diagnosed in 2010 with major depression and generalized anxiety disorder. The majority of that came out because of the abuse. I got married when I was 19, so my husband is in the army. He's first duty station was in Germany. One of the worst experiences of my life. (I was in from 2005 to 2008) It plunged me into a very dark place. It still wasn't resolved when we pcsed (moved) to our next duty station, Ft Riley, KS. My husband was in Iraq, and he did some really mean, terrible things to me. (he didn't cheat, its a really long story) Everything accumulated, and I had a complete and total nervous breakdown. I stopped eating and sleeping. During this time is when I started to question my faith. I consider myself to be a very good person. I thought I had done everything right. So if God loved me so much, why was all this bad stuff happening to me? I slowly started to lose my faith. War, child abuse, rape, animal abuse....why does all that happen? If there was really someone up there who was almighty and all this and all that, then WHY does he let bad stuff happen? I eventually started leaning towards agnostic. I felt, IF there was a god, theres no way we could ever know about it. then we moved to Ft Lewis, WA. I met someone who told me to watch the movie "Zeitgeist". It really goes into depth about "god". It scientifically explains all the great things god "did". I opened my eyes, and realized there wasn't a god. I am now a full blown atheist. 

I believe in Freedom of Religion. And I think everyone should believe in whatever gives them comfort. But I hate religion with a burning passion. I think it causes way too many problems, and causes people to be hypocrites, judgmental, and all around jerks. In my eyes, the biggest hypocrites ARE religious people. I feel like they use God as an excuse to do bad things. They do horrible stuff, and then hide behind their god. Its just another way to say "better than you". 

Anyways, I'm done! =)


----------



## babyluv2012

I just had an early loss :cry: Got a BFP on 11/1 and got HCG test showing that the levels were doubling, but I was spotting the whole time. Just found out on Wednesday that the HCG levels went from 150 down to 30 in about 5 days or so. The doctor said the pregnancy is not viable, I just started the heavy bleeding today. 

So now I have had an ectopic (4 years ago) and a chemical pregnancy (don't love that word) I like to just call it an early loss. 

Just need a little encouragment as I feel that maybe I won't ever be able to have a baby. :nope:

I was only about 5 weeks and I know it is early, but I'm still really sad I was already getting really attached to that little ball of cells that I thought was going to be our baby.


----------



## bubbles82

Really sorry to hear that chick, I can't imagine how horrible that experience is. Hugs to you. You will get that BFP eventually, got to believe that xx


----------



## pbl_ge

babyluv2012 said:


> I just had an early loss :cry: Got a BFP on 11/1 and got HCG test showing that the levels were doubling, but I was spotting the whole time. Just found out on Wednesday that the HCG levels went from 150 down to 30 in about 5 days or so. The doctor said the pregnancy is not viable, I just started the heavy bleeding today.
> 
> So now I have had an ectopic (4 years ago) and a chemical pregnancy (don't love that word) I like to just call it an early loss.
> 
> Just need a little encouragment as I feel that maybe I won't ever be able to have a baby. :nope:
> 
> I was only about 5 weeks and I know it is early, but I'm still really sad I was already getting really attached to that little ball of cells that I thought was going to be our baby.

Awwwww....:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I know a bit about how you feel, although I've only had one loss. It's terrible, and I don't care if you're 4 weeks or 12 weeks. I do think it can be worse later in a pregnancy, but that doesn't mean that early losses aren't incredibly painful. For me, the hormone changes when the pregnancy first started to fail made it feel truly calamitous--this improved a bit a few days later when my body was a bit (just a bit, mind you) more stabilized. 

I can't provide the light at the end of the tunnel, as I'm only now getting back to normal after my ectopic, but there are loads of ladies who have been through far more losses than you and have gone on to have happy and healthy babies. Obviously, you can get pregnant, which is a huge step, as many women struggle to get that far. But spend some time on the TTC after a loss, and the TTC after multiple losses, threads and you'll find some amazingly strong women who have succeeded after some truly harrowing TTC journeys.

It will happen for you too! In the meantime, take very good care of yourself! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

bubbles82 said:


> Really sorry to hear that chick, I can't imagine how horrible that experience is. Hugs to you. You will get that BFP eventually, got to believe that xx

Hi Bubbles! Congrats for the O!!!! How are you doing?


----------



## bubbles82

Hey Pbl!

Thanks! They're as rare as rocking horse poop these days for me eh! So quite exciting, although not hopeful for a BFP due to my internal scan taking place at the most inappropriate time! But I'm doing ok thanks, just happy things are kind of working as they should, and hopeful I can shave anothe couple of weeks off my next cycle too!

How's everything with you? xx


----------



## pbl_ge

bubbles82 said:


> Hey Pbl!
> 
> Thanks! They're as rare as rocking horse poop these days for me eh! So quite exciting, although not hopeful for a BFP due to my internal scan taking place at the most inappropriate time! But I'm doing ok thanks, just happy things are kind of working as they should, and hopeful I can shave anothe couple of weeks off my next cycle too!
> 
> How's everything with you? xx

:haha: What's better than a dirty colloquial simile? :rofl: 

What do you mean by internal scan? HSG? I will be having one of those in a little over a week, because (drum roll.....) I am finally on CD1 of a new cycle! Yay! :wohoo: I busted out the champagne that I got for election night, but didn't drink because I couldn't stay up late enough to find out an official winner. :haha:


----------



## tsyhanochka

YAY for CD 1 pbl! As weird as that is to say to some TTC ladies... I know you've been wanting to resume normality. And Champers is one way to celebrate that!

Bubbles, what kind of scan did you have? Just fyi I had my internal ultrasound this cycle and it didn't seem to effect me. What do you mean by "inappropriate time" if I may ask?

good luck for this cycle ladies.


----------



## babyluv2012

pbl_ge said:


> babyluv2012 said:
> 
> 
> I just had an early loss :cry: Got a BFP on 11/1 and got HCG test showing that the levels were doubling, but I was spotting the whole time. Just found out on Wednesday that the HCG levels went from 150 down to 30 in about 5 days or so. The doctor said the pregnancy is not viable, I just started the heavy bleeding today.
> 
> So now I have had an ectopic (4 years ago) and a chemical pregnancy (don't love that word) I like to just call it an early loss.
> 
> Just need a little encouragment as I feel that maybe I won't ever be able to have a baby. :nope:
> 
> I was only about 5 weeks and I know it is early, but I'm still really sad I was already getting really attached to that little ball of cells that I thought was going to be our baby.
> 
> Awwwww....:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I know a bit about how you feel, although I've only had one loss. It's terrible, and I don't care if you're 4 weeks or 12 weeks. I do think it can be worse later in a pregnancy, but that doesn't mean that early losses aren't incredibly painful. For me, the hormone changes when the pregnancy first started to fail made it feel truly calamitous--this improved a bit a few days later when my body was a bit (just a bit, mind you) more stabilized.
> 
> I can't provide the light at the end of the tunnel, as I'm only now getting back to normal after my ectopic, but there are loads of ladies who have been through far more losses than you and have gone on to have happy and healthy babies. Obviously, you can get pregnant, which is a huge step, as many women struggle to get that far. But spend some time on the TTC after a loss, and the TTC after multiple losses, threads and you'll
> some amazingly strong women who have succeeded after some truly harrowing TTC journeys.
> 
> It will happen for you too! In the meantime, take very good care of yourself! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you for the kind words. I am also sorry for your loss as well. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## bubbles82

Yay for CD1 Pbl, I know what a tough time you've had lately, so it's good to have a line drawn in a way I guess, must be good to see your body kind of let you know it's ready to try again.

My scan was meant to be just an abdominal ultrasound but ended up being a transvaginal ultrasound too, and it ended up being the day before I ovulated, right in between the two BD I got in. So I just worry that it could've affected our chances when we don't get many goes as it is.


----------



## vietmamsie

babyluv: So sorry for your loss :hugs: I had a MC 8 weeks ago and it is still very hard and painful. I know what you're going through.

Bubbles: I think you should be fine with the scan, I don't think it should effect you... congrats on the O! I just got mine as well and feeling pleased as we BDed at just the right time! want to be TWW buddies? When are you testing?

pbl: Wahoo!!! time to celebrate for sure. I can't believe you have had to go through this MC for so long.... Now its finally over.

AFM, got cross hairs on CD16, then they moved to CD18 after I entered my temp from this morning. Feeling good about our chances, we missed O day, but we got in -2-1 and +1. 

SS: sore bbs for the last few days... wondering if I just slept on them wrong or something? Cramps for the last week or so.


----------



## vietmamsie

Rachelle: Welcome to the group! Sorry for what all you have been through, but happy that you seem to be on the right track now. Good Luck!


----------



## bubbles82

Thanks Viet, I just got it in my head that the gel probably isn't sperm friendly, so he BD the day before the scan might've been ok, but I don't feel positive that the poor swimmers could've survived the day after with all that still up there, not sure how long it takes to disappear! Also during my research (consulting Dr Google) into what effect the gel could have, I didn't get a conclusive answer, but ended up finding info about how the ultrasound waves themselves are actually harmful to sperm. So not feeling hopeful, but you never know. I'm just pleased to be in a TWW again either way!

Good luck with your TWW, chart looking good! I'm not really a fan of testing, I have a 15/16 day LP so AF is due around 29th/30th Nov and I normally just try wait for that, I'm sure my chart will give me the heads up she's on her way!


----------



## tsyhanochka

Bubbles, I had my trans vag done 2 days before ovulation and after 12 long cycles this was the one. We only BD after the scan too so the gel can't hurt too much. Did the US tech tell you anything about your eggs? Mine told me the size of some. It was neat. Good luck.


----------



## Sbmack

Babyluv, so so sorry for your loss! The next one will stick. 

Plb, so glad to hear your on cd1 again. Champagne, indeed. 

Bubbles, yay for ovulation!

Welcome Rachel!

Tys, how are you feeling?


----------



## tsyhanochka

Smack, pretty tired and bloated. Over all pretty good. Not sure if my nausea and tummy issues are from the pregnancy or my regular IBS and reflux issues. Waiting on my Dr appt on Thursday and called to 4 midwife clinics to see if I can get in. A really good friend is expecting a month before me so that will be nice to have her to chat with.
The first trimester boards are way different than TTC. I will miss you ladies....I hope you all get bfp soon.


----------



## bubbles82

tsyhanochka said:


> Bubbles, I had my trans vag done 2 days before ovulation and after 12 long cycles this was the one. We only BD after the scan too so the gel can't hurt too much. Did the US tech tell you anything about your eggs? Mine told me the size of some. It was neat. Good luck.

Ah that's good to hear, thanks! I think they did tell me various things about my follicles, but I thought it was strange she didn't mention I was about to ovulate, surely she could've seen that if it was done the day before? She mentioned that my lining looked quite thick but said it was ok when I mentioned I was CD38ish, but I don't think she realised I meant I hadn't even ovulated yet and that AF wasn't due for another couple of weeks.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

usually the size of your follicles can tell you that you might ovulate. with me, i had 2 16mm ones and went back in 2 days later. one had concaved and gone away and the other had grown to 24mm. that 24mm egg is this baby im growing :) they also measured my lining which wasnt very good at 10mm for CD 13 but got better when i went in again on day 15 (i drank 100% pom. juice which is supposed to help but who knows if 2 days would work?!) and we triggered soon after.


----------



## vietmamsie

FF is messing with me... bumped my O date up another day! I'm only 3dpo?? Oh well, long wait ahead of me, luckily I have lots to occupy my mind with between school, work, trip planning, and making holiday cards and gifts.


----------



## pbl_ge

vietmamsie said:


> FF is messing with me... bumped my O date up another day! I'm only 3dpo?? Oh well, long wait ahead of me, luckily I have lots to occupy my mind with between school, work, trip planning, and making holiday cards and gifts.

:grr: Hate that!


----------



## vietmamsie

Wait a minute, now it's bounced back to the CD18, make up your mind FF! I'm 4-5dpo I guess! I actually tested this morning, I have no idea why, it was in my morning fog. Obviously it was BFN.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

my BFP was non existent at 7&8 DPO and appeared faint at 9DPO then dark at 11DPO.


----------



## vietmamsie

good to know... I will try my hardest to not test until 10dpo. My mom got me some digital tests (they cost $20 for two! :wacko: My usual little cheap strip tests are only .25 a test) so I might break one out at 12dpo if I think i see a faint line on my cheap strip. I want to try to save then as in South East Asia, all I can buy are the little cheap ones.


----------



## MMW430

So when I went to the doctor, I had bloodwork, was told I didn't ovulate this cycle, and was given a prescription for pills to start taking to induce ovulation. However, before I can take them, I have to get AF. AF was due last Friday. I still don't have it. I was sick this month, and was on antibiotics, so I figured it would be delayed (I always have a 28 day cycle), but still not having it is weird for me. Ive been getting AF like cramps for days, but nothing happens. I just don't know what the deal is. If she said I didn't ovulate, then I'm not pregnant. The one time I want AF to come it doesn't come in a timely fashion. Maybe I'll wake up tomorrow and have it.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

i would wait another week and then test. they have been wrong in the past...sometimes they missed your ovulation or your egg could have been hiding from them. it isn't likely of course...but it is possible :shrug:


----------



## MMW430

I had AF october 19. I had all the bloodwork done, including the one that said I didn't ovulate November 7. I just wish I knew what was going on. I have never missed a period, or been this late in my life.


----------



## pbl_ge

Apparently an anovulatory cycle is normal once in a while. You may ovulate later this month, or it may just be delayed a bit. Being sick and being on antibiotics probably makes that the most likely explanation. I'd definitely test every now and then, just to make sure. 

Do you chart? This sort of thing is one of the main reasons I do: so I can know what's going on when things aren't proceeding as expected.

Hope everything resolves itself soon!


----------



## MMW430

I was planning on charting this next cycle....if it ever starts. I figured it would be thrown off a little, but I can't take this. I'm going crazy!


----------



## tsyhanochka

I started my charting mid cycle just to have something to do. And to get the habit of waking up each day on time.
Good luck


----------



## vietmamsie

MMW: I totally know how you feel and understand this must be driving you crazy. I agree that you should start charting, no better time than now! Get in the habit of it now and then once next cycle starts, you'll be a pro at figuring out your CP, CM and waking up on time to check your temp. You know my body now wakes up on its own EVERY SINGLE DAY at 6:45 so I can temp? No need to even set an alarm on the weekends anymore! I guess that's what 8 months of temping will do to you!


----------



## MamaTex

Hey ladies. I have quite a bit of catching up to do. I am normally in the Miscarriage and TTC after a Loss forums, but have decided to venture out a little bit. I am so glad I found this thread!! I currently socialize with a great group of ladies in other forums, but most of them are Christian. They come off as wonderful people, don't get me wrong. It is just nice to be among like minded people and share in the journey. Look forward to knowing you all. 

I am TTC again after getting pregnant in late September of this year only to lose my baby at around 4 or 5 weeks (I never got a definite answer on when. I had a horrible health care experience during and immediately after the pregnancy). I haven't carried a baby to term so I feel I fit better in the TTC #1 camp. I promise I am not a total Debbie Downer. I am looking forward to brighter days ahead, especially in 2013 :)

The first time around I was trying to conceive I was not on prenatal vitamins. I was taking multivitamins though and trying to eat better. This second time around I am on prenatal vitamins, on pregnancy friendly blood pressure medication, am eating better, exercising, and using some aids I did not use before, like Preseed. I am on CD16. I don't chart or temp just yet. I have only had one AF since my miscarriage and I still feel kind of wonky. I bought a small canister of white grape fruit juice to aid in producing more fertile, sperm friendly CM and also bought an expectorant with Guaifenesin to also aid in more sperm friendly CM. I have read the grape fruit juice can help. I am hoping it does.


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi MamaTex! Welcome! I also has a MC in September, the 22nd to be exact. I know how it feels and what you must be going through. I also hang out in the ttc after loss forum as I feel like I can relate to the women there better than some of the other threads. However this one is a real great one! So Welcome! Glad to hear you are on prenatals now and i would encourage you to try temping as it makes the wait a bit easier knowing what's going on in your body.

AFM, have some more cramps today. Not as mild this time, hoping this means something is going on in there, not just AF getting ready to party. testing in what feels like a million years but is actually next wednesday. Hate to wish away my weekend, but come on, today is moving so slowly!


----------



## MMW430

Still no AF. Now, I'm a week late. I have to keep telling myself that the bloodwork done on day 20, said I didn't ovulate, so I can't be pregnant....but then this irritating little voice in my head says "What if it was wrong?" It's just not making sense to me. I'm always on time, antibiotics or not....or if it was late due to antibiotics, it was maybe 2 days at the most. I really think this is the first time in my life I've been THIS late. I've had off and on cramps for about a week, so I've been in a constant state of mind of "Okay, it's going to come tomorrow, because you have cramps"....because that's usually how it works. Cramps for a day, AF the next day.

I'm driving myself crazy, and I know everyone says that stress could delay it.....but I'm an extremely high strung person all the time, so my life is always in a state of stress.


----------



## pbl_ge

MamaTex said:


> Hey ladies. I have quite a bit of catching up to do. I am normally in the Miscarriage and TTC after a Loss forums, but have decided to venture out a little bit. I am so glad I found this thread!! I currently socialize with a great group of ladies in other forums, but most of them are Christian. They come off as wonderful people, don't get me wrong. It is just nice to be among like minded people and share in the journey. Look forward to knowing you all.
> 
> I am TTC again after getting pregnant in late September of this year only to lose my baby at around 4 or 5 weeks (I never got a definite answer on when. I had a horrible health care experience during and immediately after the pregnancy). I haven't carried a baby to term so I feel I fit better in the TTC #1 camp. I promise I am not a total Debbie Downer. I am looking forward to brighter days ahead, especially in 2013 :)
> 
> The first time around I was trying to conceive I was not on prenatal vitamins. I was taking multivitamins though and trying to eat better. This second time around I am on prenatal vitamins, on pregnancy friendly blood pressure medication, am eating better, exercising, and using some aids I did not use before, like Preseed. I am on CD16. I don't chart or temp just yet. I have only had one AF since my miscarriage and I still feel kind of wonky. I bought a small canister of white grape fruit juice to aid in producing more fertile, sperm friendly CM and also bought an expectorant with Guaifenesin to also aid in more sperm friendly CM. I have read the grape fruit juice can help. I am hoping it does.

Hi MamaTex, and welcome! I know what you mean--I don't go to the regular TTC boards. Part of it is TTCAL, but part of it is being older. I have no patience for a 25 year old telling me it's taken her 6 months to TTC her fourth child. I'm sure it's frustrating for her, but I'd rather just not hear it. And good for you for losing weight and taking such good care of yourself!I hope you get your sticky BFP soon! 



MMW430 said:


> Still no AF. Now, I'm a week late. I have to keep telling myself that the bloodwork done on day 20, said I didn't ovulate, so I can't be pregnant....but then this irritating little voice in my head says "What if it was wrong?" It's just not making sense to me. I'm always on time, antibiotics or not....or if it was late due to antibiotics, it was maybe 2 days at the most. I really think this is the first time in my life I've been THIS late. I've had off and on cramps for about a week, so I've been in a constant state of mind of "Okay, it's going to come tomorrow, because you have cramps"....because that's usually how it works. Cramps for a day, AF the next day.
> 
> I'm driving myself crazy, and I know everyone says that stress could delay it.....but I'm an extremely high strung person all the time, so my life is always in a state of stress.

I definitely think that stress can interfere with conception. I too tend to be high strung, but I find I'm a much happier person if I can relax. For me, it helps to get good exercise. I did yoga for years, but we "broke up." I find running is more therapeutic. I don't run very far or very fast, mind you, but I feel loads better after I do. 

Why not start temping now? Unless you have a thyroid problem, you'll get a pretty good idea if you're pre- or -post O just based on your temps. And if you STILL haven't O'ed, you might see it happen in the next few days. :thumbup: 

Sorry you're crampy, viet. As you say, I hope it means something!

And, Tsy, you don't need to go anywhere!

Happy buy nothing day, everyone!


----------



## MMW430

Okay, I talked to the doctor. They want me to take a HPT tomorrow, because there's a change I ovulated late, even though I think ovulating after day 20 when I've always been super regular, is unlikely but whatever. If it's positive, fantastic. If it's negative, I'm supposed to wait until next Friday (that will be 2 weeks late) and hope it comes. If it doesn't come, I'm supposed to call them, so they can give me Provera to make AF come.

Apparently, skipping a month ovulation can cause AF not to come.

Now, I need to go buy more tests. I don't even know what kind to buy. If it was a BFP, I'd be thrilled. I'm trying not to get my hopes up though, because I think that might be unlikely.


----------



## Sbmack

Welcome MamaTex. 

Good luck MMW. Hopefully your cycle will get back to normal. Or, even better, a BFP!

I'm on cd 7 today. Looking forward to bd'ing next week. 

Plb, I try to run a couple times a week. I hate it, but I do feel great after. I also go to yoga once a week. It really helps me relax. 

I need to do whatever I can to help reduce stress. My mother and her husband have been living with us since September. I'm afraid it's affecting ttc. Hopefully they will sell their house soon and get another one. They moved up here bc her husband requested a transfer. I want her closer when we have children. I just didn't think it would be in my house. 

Good luck to those still waiting to test!


----------



## tsyhanochka

Sbmack said:


> I need to do whatever I can to help reduce stress. My mother and her husband have been living with us since September. I'm afraid it's affecting ttc. Hopefully they will sell their house soon and get another one. They moved up here bc her husband requested a transfer. I want her closer when we have children. I just didn't think it would be in my house.

I know having my sister live with us for 6 months did a lot for my stress. And the joke with DH and my BFF is that as soon as I knew she was leaving we got our BFP.... :dohh:

Guess we should have kicked her out sooner :haha:

But you can't kick your mom out...exactly. Good luck. :hugs:


----------



## MMW430

AF finally came....8 days late. So, I'm happy. Monday I get bloodwork and ideally Tuesday I get to start the medicine to hopefully induce ovulation.


----------



## vietmamsie

MMW: glad to hear you got AF! Even better news that you are starting meds and talking with your dr about what's happening. I have a feeling a bfp will be coming soon!

AFM, tested today at 9dpo, BFN. Will try to hold out until Wednesday to test again, but have a feeling I'll find myself poas tomorrow morning ;)


----------



## pbl_ge

Sorry about BFN, viet, but it's still early! 

MMW, I assume you won't be inducing O now, right?

Tsy, why on earth are you still charting? :haha: Put the thermometer down, young lady! :gun: 

Sb, Sorry about the houseguest. :dohh: Do you think she'd be invested enough to leave if she thought it would help you generate a grandkid for her? Mine would do just about anything to help!

AFM, I'm still waiting for my first TTC O. HSG tomorrow morning. Wish me luck, as I'm REALLY nervous about it.


----------



## tsyhanochka

I'm temping until I hear a heartbeat.... it keeps me sane!


----------



## bubbles82

Good luck Pbl, hope it's not too uncomfortable.

Tsy - I don't think I could give up on the temping either, too much of a habit for me! I panic when I have to stay over with friends or family who might be disturbed by my 5am alarm in case I have to miss a day, even if its during AF or when I know it really won't matter to miss a day!


----------



## vietmamsie

I love temping as well. I never was able to stop when I got pg. I don't think I have missed a day in months. 

went to bed last night with a mild fever, woke up fine but with a low temp? Not under cover line, but still low. Maybe due to the fever last night? Anyways, tested BFN this morning. But man do I have a case of line eye!


----------



## Sbmack

pbl_ge said:


> Sorry about BFN, viet, but it's still early!
> 
> MMW, I assume you won't be inducing O now, right?
> 
> Tsy, why on earth are you still charting? :haha: Put the thermometer down, young lady! :gun:
> 
> Sb, Sorry about the houseguest. :dohh: Do you think she'd be invested enough to leave if she thought it would help you generate a grandkid for her? Mine would do just about anything to help!
> 
> AFM, I'm still waiting for my first TTC O. HSG tomorrow morning. Wish me luck, as I'm REALLY nervous about it.

My mother is really supportive about ttc. The main reason she and her husband moved here (she was 2.5 hours away) is to be close to me and my future kids. She knew we were starting to try in June when we did. Unfortunately it's taking longer to sell their house than they thought and they can't really move forward until they do. My mother is also still looking for a job. I have to think of the good things in this situation to stay positive. She does all my laundry and keeps the kitchen clean. I still make the food...she never was much of a cook and I love to. 
My husband feels strange having his moher in law do his laundry, but she says she wants to earn her keep. 

I hope the HSG goes well Plb!

Viet, your not out till the witch shows. 

Tsy, we are going into our third month. I really hope it doesn't last longer than six. I can't exactly kick them out, but I don't know how long I'll last before it really starts to get to me. 

Good luck with the bloodwork MMW.


----------



## tsyhanochka

Hey any least she's doing something to share the load. My sister barely did dishes let alone anything else. So it may not be so bad if she helps out while she's there with you. FXd all the same!!


----------



## vietmamsie

I don't know how you guys do it with live-ins. We had a room mate for a few months like 3 years ago and we rarely dtd unless he was out, my husband was super paranoid about it. When my mom was here to visit he couldn't get excited even though she was three rooms away. It's the only time he has ever not been able to get it up! I know for sure ttc would be put on hold if my in-laws where living with us.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

if my mom had moved in with us my body would probably seal it's self shut! :haha: she is such a prude and gets so appalled if she thinks we do anything. she even pulled my husband to the side when we visited last year and asked if he could refrain from kissing me in front of her...and made sure to let him know that it was completely inappropriate for us to do any more than that even behind closed doors in her house. :haha: if she knew all the things that had gone on under her roof when we were dating :blush:


----------



## Sbmack

We haven't had a roomate in almost ten years so it has been an adjustment with them here. We felt strange at first, but hey they are in our house and we need to make a baby! Luckily we have a tempurpedic bed so it doesn't make any noise....sorry tmi.


----------



## MMW430

I am going nuts waiting for the doctors office to call and tell me if it's okay to start taking the medicine. Of course I'm at work and probably won't be able to answer. I really, really, really, hope this solves all the problems and makes me ovulate!


----------



## Sbmack

MMW430 said:


> I am going nuts waiting for the doctors office to call and tell me if it's okay to start taking the medicine. Of course I'm at work and probably won't be able to answer. I really, really, really, hope this solves all the problems and makes me ovulate!

I hope it works for you! I may have missed it, but how did you know you didn't ovulate?


----------



## MMW430

Sbmack said:


> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> I am going nuts waiting for the doctors office to call and tell me if it's okay to start taking the medicine. Of course I'm at work and probably won't be able to answer. I really, really, really, hope this solves all the problems and makes me ovulate!
> 
> I hope it works for you! I may have missed it, but how did you know you didn't ovulate?Click to expand...

It's okay! I was able to get a doctor to see me even though we haven't been trying a year. The Clinic feels that if ttc is becoming a problem for you, it's a problem regardless of how long you've been trying. I went, got bloodwork, one of the tests being progesterone, and it showed I was still in the follicular phase. It was day 20, so I should have ovulated by that point. This might have been the first time that happened since TTC, it might not have. I just recently started using a CBFM, and the first month I used it, it said I did. 
By the second month, I didn't feel like using it, because I thought maybe if I wasn't thinking about it all the time, I would relax, and BFP would happen, but it didn't, so I made the appointment, and got the bloodwork. AF was REALLY late of course, and it was driving me crazy. It started Saturday, I got bloodwork Monday, got the results yesterday. They were fine, just like I thought they'd be. So, now I'm on Letrozole. I do have a somewhat extentuating circumstances (just health things I'd rather not get into) making it kind of important I get a BFP sooner rather than later, and I think it was those circumstances that made them more willing to put me on medication, because I'm 24, and I think in most cases they would have been having me wait it out. I'm using the monitor again, and hopefully I'll get my BFP this month!


----------



## MamaTex

Sbmack said:


> We haven't had a roomate in almost ten years so it has been an adjustment with them here. We felt strange at first, but hey they are in our house and we need to make a baby! Luckily we have a tempurpedic bed so it doesn't make any noise....sorry tmi.

As a grown adult, the room mate shouldn't be all that traumatized even if he or she does here you guys going at it. If he hasn't learned about the birds and the bees by now, this is his time to learn about it :haha:


----------



## Sbmack

MamaTex said:


> Sbmack said:
> 
> 
> We haven't had a roomate in almost ten years so it has been an adjustment with them here. We felt strange at first, but hey they are in our house and we need to make a baby! Luckily we have a tempurpedic bed so it doesn't make any noise....sorry tmi.
> 
> As a grown adult, the room mate shouldn't be all that traumatized even if he or she does here you guys going at it. If he hasn't learned about the birds and the bees by now, this is his time to learn about it :haha:Click to expand...

They are definitely adults....it's still kind of weird when it's your mother and stepfather. Awkward


----------



## MamaTex

Sbmack said:


> MamaTex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbmack said:
> 
> 
> We haven't had a roomate in almost ten years so it has been an adjustment with them here. We felt strange at first, but hey they are in our house and we need to make a baby! Luckily we have a tempurpedic bed so it doesn't make any noise....sorry tmi.
> 
> As a grown adult, the room mate shouldn't be all that traumatized even if he or she does here you guys going at it. If he hasn't learned about the birds and the bees by now, this is his time to learn about it :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> They are definitely adults....it's still kind of weird when it's your mother and stepfather. AwkwardClick to expand...

Oh I missed that they were family. Ya, that is kind of awkward!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh, yes. I'm new to these forums, but please add me in! Haha.

I was raised in a southern Baptist family with extended family of backwoods religious people who dance with snakes. Sooooo I decided pretty early in my life that religion was not for me. Couple that with my bisexuality, and my family's religion didn't want any part of me.

I am very open-minded about religion though, and if it makes someone feel better to believe that "god" has blessed them in his own time, then I will agree with them. Whatever floats your boat. :thumbup: 

I am agnostic. I'm a bit of a ghost hunter, so I do believe in spirits. Nice to know I'm not the only "faithless" person here!


----------



## pbl_ge

Welcome, Ginger! :hi:


----------



## bubbles82

Hey ladies,

Think I finally got me a BFP yesterday...

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii497/kcbubbles82/551927A4-7AF6-43BA-8FBA-EBD8FA2FF73C-4899-0000064131E87065.jpg

Completely shocked and keep expecting it to show negative when I test again! 

Hope some more of you ladies will be following very shortly! :)


----------



## GingerPanda

That's great! Congrats, hoping for a sticky bean!

:dust:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

congrats bubbles! that is exactly what my first BFP looked like!! :happydance:


----------



## bubbles82

Thanks, bit deflated today though, 17dpo but can't get a line on anything other than a FRER, the digital said 'Not pregnant' very depressing!


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry to hear that. But the digitals are not as sensitive as other tests, and I think FRER is the most sensitive you can get in the store. So don't give up hope! Fx'd for you!


----------



## MamaTex

bubbles82 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Think I finally got me a BFP yesterday...
> 
> https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii497/kcbubbles82/551927A4-7AF6-43BA-8FBA-EBD8FA2FF73C-4899-0000064131E87065.jpg
> 
> Completely shocked and keep expecting it to show negative when I test again!
> 
> Hope some more of you ladies will be following very shortly! :)

:baby:

WOOO HOOOO!


----------



## pbl_ge

Bubbles. you giveth and you taketh away!!!! I'm hoping the one test was just more sensitive. I'll save my congrats just in case. Keep us posted!!!!!!! 

:hugs: :dust:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

my digital didn't turn positive for about 6 days after my FRER looked like that. if you assume you got a :BFP: at the absolute lowest it can detect and the numbers are doubling every day you would need a minimum of 4-5 days after the earliest detection on it for the digi to show. digi's are usually labeled at 150 or even 200 mui so no worries if it isn't positive just yet :thumbup:


----------



## bubbles82

pbl_ge said:


> Bubbles. you giveth and you taketh away!!!! I'm hoping the one test was just more sensitive. I'll save my congrats just in case. Keep us posted!!!!!!!
> 
> :hugs: :dust:

I know, it's so confusing! Been feeling really bad wishing I hadn't broke the news to DH so soon now I'm not sure what's occurring! I know that FRERs are supposed to be more sensitive, but it seems weird that no other tests are showing anything at 17dpo. I'm not sure if it actually makes a difference or not that I have a longish LP so AF is literally only just missed. Seems very odd the other tests show nothing at all, so if I hadn't had any FRERs I'd still just be wondering what happened to AF. Well I'm still not convinced she's not on her way actually, grr this roller coaster seriously never ends!


----------



## bubbles82

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> my digital didn't turn positive for about 6 days after my FRER looked like that. if you assume you got a :BFP: at the absolute lowest it can detect and the numbers are doubling every day you would need a minimum of 4-5 days after the earliest detection on it for the digi to show. digi's are usually labeled at 150 or even 200 mui so no worries if it isn't positive just yet :thumbup:

Thanks chick, I know this makes sense, but in my head I just can't believe that I'm pregnant at all, and seeing 'not pregnant' on a digi really threw me, and a negative on other tests that are supposed to be quite sensitive. I read posts before from people saying they'd got positives on one test then the feat negative, and I remember thinking how could that really happen, and they must've read the positive test wrong. A few people made me think I'd definitely see a positive on a digi with the result I got on the FRER, so really wasn't expecting it to show negative, especially at 17dpo, I would've thought a bean would be well snuggled in now?!


----------



## vietmamsie

Bubbles: WHOOT WHOOT! SO exciting! That's a BFP for sure! But I totally know how you feel about not even believing it. As for the tests, maybe you're not really 17dpo? Could you have O'ed late this cycle? Do you chart?


----------



## vietmamsie

This cycle I didn't really post much in this thread, but I got three BFP's on little chap tests and then got AF right on time 14dpo. Devastated is an understatement. I think they were all faulty tests as the positives were all with a different test brand then I normally use. 

Drinking my way through AF this weekend....


----------



## Sbmack

Sorry Viet! 

Bubbles, congrats!!

Not feeling good about this cycle. I usually see a dark line indicating O on the opk's. This month I've had three days of faint lines next to the control line which isn't dark either and I'm on CD 15- usually get a positive opk on cd 13. Oh well. Just booked a two week vacation in March. At least I'll have something to look forward to and a silver lining (rum drinks on the beach) if I don't get a BFP by then.


----------



## Skyler2014

Is it too late to join this one? 56 pages. I think it's a great idea. My story:
I was technically raised Christian but not strictly. My twin sister and I went to Sunday school as while as my little brother until we were 12/5 and them we moved to a smaller town and never went to a church here. My dad and step-mom never went to church, they said they could pray from home. Eventually we grew up, started learning things in science class and my twin, dad and I all decided we didn't believe in Christian stories or any religions. We think they were put in place to put he fear of god into people to make them behave. I personally understand evolution, I think they have enough evidence to back it up to have my support: :) my fiancé is a Catholic though. Fortunately for me he's not a practicing Catholic or we wouldn't be living together or ttc before we get married and he doesn't go to church. Anyway, my ttc story. I have wanted a child since I was a child myself lol and my fiancé got on board about a month ago to start planning ttc. The original plan was to wtt until January but then th other nigh I said I'm on my last week of my pill I could have my breakthrough bleeding and hopefully be ovulating right around Christmas time? And he agreed, full heartedly


----------



## Skyler2014

We are going to let them go to Sunday school but if they decide they don't want to then they don't have to. I am not going to pretend to believe in god but I'm also not going to convince them he's not real


----------



## Sbmack

Welcome Ginger and babyrogers


----------



## tsyhanochka

So sorry Viet. Hugs. You don't need this after what you've gone through. 

Congrats bubbles. Temps are good and 18 days up with a pos test ID say believe it. Some women take longer to show up on tests. The temps are your backup. I only took the Frer and took them a few days apart. Go to a doctor if you are worried. But I'd say trust it. And see you on the other thread when you are ready :)


----------



## vietmamsie

Thanks for the support. A few girls in another thread thought that maybe I had a chemical this cycle? Who knows, but needless to say it's been a tough couple of days.


----------



## MMW430

I feel like I need to stop going on facebook. Another girl I know is pregnant now. I'm so jealous, it's disgusting. I was friends with her, but since I got married in November 2011, we've lost contact. I couldn't help but think, I have a husband, a nice house, and a good job. None of which she has. The guy she's with has broken up with her repeatedly because of her desire to get married. Hell, they even broke up at my wedding. It's incredibly annoying.


----------



## bubbles82

vietmamsie said:


> Bubbles: WHOOT WHOOT! SO exciting! That's a BFP for sure! But I totally know how you feel about not even believing it. As for the tests, maybe you're not really 17dpo? Could you have O'ed late this cycle? Do you chart?

Yeah I chart, it's in my signature. Don't really think my O date was out, but pretty sure I had a chemical or very early miscarriage, spotting started this morning, followed this afternoon by bad cramps and heavy bleeding. Gutted :(


----------



## Sbmack

So sorry, bubbles. Hugs!

Mrs., I'm a bit jealous of a pregnant friend too. I just found out, but I know it didn't take her long. She's also 34 (I'm 31) so it bugs me that it was so much easier for her. It's her second. I'm happy for them, but still envious.


----------



## pbl_ge

bubbles82 said:


> vietmamsie said:
> 
> 
> Bubbles: WHOOT WHOOT! SO exciting! That's a BFP for sure! But I totally know how you feel about not even believing it. As for the tests, maybe you're not really 17dpo? Could you have O'ed late this cycle? Do you chart?
> 
> Yeah I chart, it's in my signature. Don't really think my O date was out, but pretty sure I had a chemical or very early miscarriage, spotting started this morning, followed this afternoon by bad cramps and heavy bleeding. Gutted :(Click to expand...

Oh, Bubbles. :hugs: :cry: :hugs: :cry: I'm so sorry to hear this. Isn't it the worst? This is downside about temping and charting and all that. If we weren't paying so much attention, we wouldn't know about these early losses. But we have to pay attention to increase our chances of catching the egg, so it's all just a terrible mess. I know it doesn't feel like it, but getting a BFP at all really is a good sign. It means the sperm work, and the eggs work, and the tubes are open. :thumbup: There's probably no real reason that it wasn't a sticky one--just the usual genetic stuff they tell us causes the vast majority of early losses. I know it probably doesn't help much right now, but just take the good from this that you can, allow yourself time to grieve, and try again when you're ready. We're here for you if you need us!!!!

:hugs:, my virtual friend. 

PS. It's also an excellent time for :wine:. You know, because you can.


----------



## bubbles82

Thanks Pbl. I know it probably sounds stupid, but I don't feel that sad about the loss as I was kind of expecting it all along, so it didn't come as a shock, I think I'm more upset at not knowing how long this journey might take or how many times we might have to experience this. I feel so bad for DH, for getting him excited for nothing. I'm really hoping it hasn't messed my cycles up even more just as they looked to be getting kind of back on track a bit. I also feel upset that this has been snatched away from us so quick and ruined any future BFPs and pregnancies, as they will be full of worry rather than excitement.


----------



## vietmamsie

Oh Bubbles, I'm so sorry. :hugs:

I Know how you feel... it's so tough. But it will fade with time and you will heal. I know what you mean about wrecking all future BFP's. We'll never get to be that excited again... instead the tww and any future pregnancies will be filled with worry and just waiting for it to end unexpectedly again. :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

bubbles82 said:


> I also feel upset that this has been snatched away from us so quick and ruined any future BFPs and pregnancies, as they will be full of worry rather than excitement.

Yep. That sounds about right.


----------



## Mrs B.

So sorry Bubbles :( :hugs:


----------



## MamaTex

bubbles82 said:


> vietmamsie said:
> 
> 
> Bubbles: WHOOT WHOOT! SO exciting! That's a BFP for sure! But I totally know how you feel about not even believing it. As for the tests, maybe you're not really 17dpo? Could you have O'ed late this cycle? Do you chart?
> 
> Yeah I chart, it's in my signature. Don't really think my O date was out, but pretty sure I had a chemical or very early miscarriage, spotting started this morning, followed this afternoon by bad cramps and heavy bleeding. Gutted :(Click to expand...

:cry:

So sorry


----------



## pbl_ge

:hi: Mrs. B! How are you?

How's everyone else for that matter? I'm super grumpy because my O came about a week early and we totally missed it. :grr: :grr: :grr: :brat: :brat: :brat: 

Hope y'all are having a better month!


----------



## Sbmack

So sorry Pbl! 

I o'd later than usual so not sure if our timing was right. At least I'll know before Christmas so if I'm out I can still have wine. I need to find things to look forward to so as not to stress out. I am so sick of people telling me to relax though!! Another friend is pregnant (found out last night) and she kept telling me to stop stressing. FU, you had zero problems getting pregnant this time and the first wasn't exactly planned so don't tell me to stop thinking about it!


----------



## MMW430

Sbmack said:


> So sorry Pbl!
> 
> I o'd later than usual so not sure if our timing was right. At least I'll know before Christmas so if I'm out I can still have wine. I need to find things to look forward to so as not to stress out. I am so sick of people telling me to relax though!! Another friend is pregnant (found out last night) and she kept telling me to stop stressing. FU, you had zero problems getting pregnant this time and the first wasn't exactly planned so don't tell me to stop thinking about it!

I hate it when people tell me to "relax". It's like....how am I supposed to relax? This is taking a hell of a lot long than I thought it would, and every month I get worked up about it. People who aren't actively trying and just have "whoopsies" don't get it.


----------



## CandiB

It is uber-annoying to be told to "relax". I am also tired of hearing my husband tell me I should not compare myself to other women (the ones getting pregnant so easily). I know deep down he is probably right, but it is difficult not to feel stressed.


----------



## MamaTex

pbl_ge said:


> :hi: Mrs. B! How are you?
> 
> How's everyone else for that matter? I'm super grumpy because my O came about a week early and we totally missed it. :grr: :grr: :grr: :brat: :brat: :brat:
> 
> Hope y'all are having a better month!

So far, so good. I love this time of year on account of it being Christmas time so I am generally in good spirits in December. I still need to put up my lights and get a tree. 

Sorry the witch flew in before expected. 

Sbmack: Timing is my second least favorite word since I started TTC, right after AF. If only you could get an instant read out of what is going on in your body, to the minute!!. Maybe one day eh? I always like to think that the future will resemeble a one similar to the one of Ghost in the Shell, where humans are enhanced and become one with the technology they use to enhance themselves

MMW430: I also hate being told to relax. It's easy for women who have lots of oops and whoopsies to be so carefree about TTC.


----------



## pbl_ge

This is why very few people know that we're TTC. Really the only friends who know are those who are TTC themselves, OR who have struggled with it (miscarriages, infertility, IVF, etc.) in the past. A couple more people know that we had a miscarriage. I get very few questions about all this. :)


----------



## MMW430

I had a lapse in judgement when I accidentally let slip to my DH's aunt. Now, everytime I see her she whispers to me "Can you drink?! Are you allowed to drink?!" 

It also drives me nuts how my DH (probably in an attempt to make me feel better) will say things like "OH, they've probably been trying for a long time." What I really want him to say when we hear some one else is pregnant is: What the fuck?

Especially since we know there's nothing wrong with either of us, and it's just taking longer than we want.


----------



## tsyhanochka

Of the few who knew we were trying I told some we are now expecting. They also knew it took a year....and connect my sister moving out with our bfp and said "see...you just needed to relax"
OMG it sucks hearing it even after getting pregnant. I feel like they don't get that we tried hard for a year. It seems so dismissive. Grrr


----------



## GingerPanda

I don't want to tell anyone in my family that we are TTC because I've always envisioned visiting and surprising them with the news. But that means that I really don't have anyone to talk to it about except for DH and the ladies here. DH says that I'm obsessing over it, as we've only been trying for almost five months, but I have always been really irregular/unpredictable in my cycles, and have *ALWAYS* had this fear/feeling that I was going to be infertile, so he doesn't really understand why I'm acting like it's been two years already. I think he is just really enjoying all the BD'ing he gets now, haha.


----------



## vietmamsie

my husband always makes a comment like "They're older than us so deserve it more" or "you don't know how long they were trying for" and it drives me nuts!

We originally didn't tell anyone. That lasted 9 months. A week or two after the miscarriage I told a few friends. I just couldnot bear it any more and I really needed support. Everyone has been really cool about it who knows. They don't bother me about it. I don't think anyone really wants to hear about it, so I don't talk about ttc, but I know there are ear out there if I need to talk.

plb: Sorry you missed O. DH and I need to hop on BD this weekend so we don't miss my O. My cycle was only 31 days last cycles, So who knows, I might O even earlier this cycle... so weird to have an almost normal cycle 20 months post BC.


----------



## Sbmack

Viet, my husband is the same way. Always seeing the good in everything. Telling me to be happy for them. I am of course, it's just frusterating. 

I have told too many ppl we are ttc. Everyone has been supportive for the most part, I just hate being told to relax. Like I saw on another thread, the next person who tells me to relax might get a kick in the face. 

I had a girls night last night with my closest friends. One of them moved accross the country and is back east visiting. I got so annoyed with her. She kept complaining about how hard it is flying with two kids (an 8 month old and a 9 yr old). I wish I had that to complain about. She also told me 'your not supposed to try to get pregnant'. She's lucky I didn't really hear her at the time bc she may have gotten a kick to the face. Everyone else has been compassionate though. These are girls I've been friends with for almost 20 years so if I can talk to anyone about it it's them. It does make me feel better. Only two of them have children. One is certain she doesn't want them and the other three are waiting. We are all 31/32 so it makes me feel like I still have time. Also another friend is 37 and got pregnant again right away.


----------



## MamaTex

Sbmack said:


> Viet, my husband is the same way. Always seeing the good in everything. Telling me to be happy for them. I am of course, it's just frusterating.
> 
> I have told too many ppl we are ttc. Everyone has been supportive for the most part, I just hate being told to relax. Like I saw on another thread, the next person who tells me to relax might get a kick in the face.
> 
> I had a girls night last night with my closest friends. One of them moved accross the country and is back east visiting. I got so annoyed with her. She kept complaining about how hard it is flying with two kids (an 8 month old and a 9 yr old). I wish I had that to complain about. She also told me 'your not supposed to try to get pregnant'. She's lucky I didn't really hear her at the time bc she may have gotten a kick to the face. Everyone else has been compassionate though. These are girls I've been friends with for almost 20 years so if I can talk to anyone about it it's them. It does make me feel better. Only two of them have children. One is certain she doesn't want them and the other three are waiting. We are all 31/32 so it makes me feel like I still have time. Also another friend is 37 and got pregnant again right away.

I am jelly that you get to have girl time. Two of my closest female friends moved away and so I usually end up with no one (female) to talk to. I thought I had potentially made some new lady friends recently, but that hasn't panned out so I am back to square one. Sorry to hear you have an insensitive friend. There is much worse to experience in life than flying with young kids!


----------



## tsyhanochka

Hey mamatex what is that I see in your ticker? Did you just find out?


----------



## vietmamsie

MamaTex: Update us please! I see a new ticker in your signature!!!


----------



## Sbmack

vietmamsie said:


> MamaTex: Update us please! I see a new ticker in your signature!!!

Yes, update please!


----------



## tsyhanochka

Sbmack said:


> vietmamsie said:
> 
> 
> MamaTex: Update us please! I see a new ticker in your signature!!!
> 
> Yes, update please!Click to expand...

And now the ticker is gone :(


----------



## GingerPanda

Just logged in to Facebook. Teen cousin's friend has posted a (super classy) picture of her positive pregnancy test. I'm not even sure if this girl has a boyfriend, and now she's writing a bunch of posts about drama and fighting with her brother online. *sigh*

And a friend from college posted a picture of his baby girl who was born today. She's super cute... and 12/12/12 is an amazing birthday.

Still. I'm jealous. I can't log in to Facebook anymore without somebody being pregnant or having a baby!


----------



## pbl_ge

RE Mamatex--may or may not mean anything. Not everyone keeps a ticker. In the 35+ forums I frequent, the norm is to keep them hidden by spoilers (if you have them) as a default. I am a big, big, big fan of this. So, she might have just decided not to keep them. Of course, it could also be sad news. :shrug:

Sorry about FB and all the babies, Ginger. It doesn't make it easy, does it?

Nothing new here. Still waiting on the mysterious arrival of AF to try again. I've had a couple of odd symptoms, but 99.9999% sure this month is a no go, so I'm just bored and frustrated. Keeping busy on home renovations in the meantime. 

How are y'all?


----------



## GingerPanda

No, it does not. Every time I go on there, somebody else who wasn't even trying is pregnant. Or some couple who JUST got married is saying "Oooh! We got pregnant on our honeymoon night! How romantic!" and they don't even have jobs. :dohh:


----------



## pbl_ge

Ugh. I hear you. Elitist snob confession: I am troubled by some of the TTC women here who seem virtually illiterate. Another reason I'm selective about which forums I visit. :blush:


----------



## GingerPanda

pbl_ge said:


> Ugh. I hear you. Elitist snob confession: I am troubled by some of the TTC women here who seem virtually illiterate. Another reason I'm selective about which forums I visit. :blush:

I know *EXACTLY* how you feel! I'm 23, and I can't understand half of what people my age are posting on social networking sites. How on *earth* are you graduating with a bachelor's in nursing, and you won't even spell out "y-o-u"? I certainly wouldn't want you updating *my* medical files!

And someone will always say "It's the internet! I don't have to spell things correctly on the internet!" Well... No. But why did you spend all that time and effort going through basic schooling if you weren't going to, you know, *learn*.

/end rant

Ah, that little vent was nice. I don't expect anyone to have 100% perfect capitalization, punctuation, and grammar. I just want to know what you're trying to say. :rofl:


----------



## vietmamsie

I have pretty much given up on facebook, just go on to respond to messages or see if pictures of me that have been posted are flattering. Every time I go on - just once a month or so - someone is pregnant or just had a baby.

As for good spelling and grammar, can't say I've very good at it... I know some of my posts on here must have been a mess. I always spell check, but spelling has never been my strong point. 

What I can't stand on here are girls that are TTC crazed, but don't even seem to know how fertility/the woman's body works. I have read some outrageous things on BnB. I was also very surprised at how many women in the pregnancy area appear to be unemployed teenagers.


----------



## vietmamsie

Pbl - I'm also very selective about which forums I go to and write on. I only have about 5 threads that I check in on regularly. I think since I have experienced loss and this whole thing has taken much longer that I had originally thought, all the fun has been taken out of it. Also, I can't get so freakin' ecstatic about the whole thing as some of the younger girls on here.

I like the idea of using the spoiler, I think I will do that in the future if I ever get pregnant again.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

I think I may go ahead and wrap my tickers in a spoiler :thumbup: one of the reasons I never post in here is because I have my tickers and I feel awful. I spent 4 years scowling at those tickers with complete jealousy wishing they would hide them...and then straight out the window that went when it was my own ticker :dohh: shame on me. 
I got a nasty message the other day from someone on here saying I should be ashamed of myself for spending 4 years trying with no job. I was really irritated by it. If i were a teenager it would be one thing, but I am an adult. I have been married to my husband for 5 years, we have total financial stability, and I live in a foreign country that will not hire Americans unless they speak fluent German. I would literally be working for childcare on post here (think 8$ an hour) and we don't need the money. what's the point? I love being a SAHW and my husband loves having me here all the time. going from SAHW to SAHM will make the deal all that much sweeter. <3


----------



## vietmamsie

I love reading peoples signatures and looking at their tickers. I like how we just all put it out there: how long we have been ttc, any losses, ages, fertility problems, treatments we're doing, etc.

If you are financially stable, I see no problem in having a baby. I'm sure you would be able to get a job if you return to the states, it's not like you wouldn't work if you needed to. My hubs and I also like in a foreign country. We both work, but save 100% of my pay and about half of my husbands as well. It's nice to know when a little one finally does come along, I can stay at home with the baby for at least the first year with out feeling like I need to go back to work to pull my weight.


----------



## Janeybabydee

Hi everyone. 
I'm new to BnB. Feeling very frustrated at the minute. Finally decided to ttc but after taking my last BC, AF did not arrive!!! Now after two trips to the doctor, several bfns and almost every symptom under the sun my doctor says I may still be pregnant but sometimes it can take some people weeks to get bfp. So just wait and keep doing tests! 
I know that a lot of people who have been ttc for a long time will probably be a LOT more frustrated than me right now, but I thought this time would be amazing but instead me and my fiancé are just confused and don't know what to think. 
Obviously I'd rather get bfp than AF but right now I'd settle for either just so I know what's going on!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

*Mrs.Mabrey:* I'm a SAHW too, after quitting my job at the end of October. What I was making was barely enough to cover childcare and gas once we had a child. I was trapped in retail, and my faith in humanity was sinking like a rock after being stuck in retail for several years. Luckily, my husband's job is amazing, and he makes way more than enough to support us on his own. My mental health, being able to care for our home, and working on my personal projects is worth so much more than all the aggravation of dealing with the "masses". :rofl:

It sounds like whoever had a go at you was jealous? Whatever the case, they were certainly very quick to comment on your personal matters without apparently understanding your situation. Me, I was stuck in a job where I was constantly wanting to ask some of my customers "Do you vote? Do they ACTUALLY let you drive a car? In the real world? Where we are? Not in your crazy world, where you think a grown person should be throwing tantrums in public because this thing was on sale last week, but you couldn't be bothered to come get it then?" Ooooh, I am FULL of crazy customer stories.


*Janeybabydee:*
Most women's cycles are messed up when they come off of BC. Especially if they were on it for a while. I'm really surprised your doctor wouldn't tell you this! What CD are you? If it's been lomg enough for two doctor trips, I would say it's been long enough to show up on a test. I would think your doctor should have done an in-office test by now, and prescribed you Provera to start your period if it was negative. But that would only be if you've missed two periods, I guess. If you've been on BC for a while, it could take months for your body to regulate, or even start ovulating. This is not true for everyone, of course, as some people get pregnant immediately after they stop taking it, but many women have lingering effects.

It seems negligent that your doctor would let you come back twice and not even tell you this. :shrug:

I hope you get it all straightened out soon, and of course that you're surprised with a late blooming BFP! But if not, missed periods are easy to fix with a couple doses of Provera to get you on the way to next cycle. :hugs:


----------



## tsyhanochka

I won't let myself make a ticker until I hear a heartbeat. My DH had to sit through tears this morning as I listed off the reasons why I can't get attached to my belly until I k ow there is something in there to get attached to. With my family history of loss I just can't get my hopes up just like I stopped getting my hopes up for a bfp.

Word of warning....the preggo forums aren't much better as MrsM said but I found a thread for July that is overall OK. We have quite a few sahm/sahw. I admire anyone with that choice. I couldn't stay home DH would be the one to do it I think if we had to make that choice.


----------



## Janeybabydee

Thanks GingerPanda, I'm now 18 days late. As for the BC messing up my cycle I hadn't even come off it properly, I was on my usual 7 day break but not planning on starting my next pack. I've been on BC for 11 years and have never even been more than a few hours later or earlier than expected! Also with regards to late bfp, I know it's not really common and don't want to get my hopes up too high (difficult with all my symptoms!) but along with my docs advice I also know some people who didn't get a bfp until 8+ weeks. All together a confusing situation so stuck waiting for bfp or next af.


----------



## Sbmack

pbl_ge said:


> Ugh. I hear you. Elitist snob confession: I am troubled by some of the TTC women here who seem virtually illiterate. Another reason I'm selective about which forums I visit. :blush:

Haha. I feel the same way. And, Tsy, you definitely don't fall into that category. For me, it's not the spelling, because anyone can make that mistake, it's the language and word choice. Ginger, i agree that it does have a lot to do with social media (and the popularity of texting).

Mrs. E, don't feel bad for not working. Especially in a foreign country! I know if we can pull it off, I may do the same...or work part time. If we are lucky enough to have two then I'll most likely stay at home. Child care is so expensive these days. 

My take on the tickers is that I like seeing the story of how long someone has been trying and when and how (if they needed ivf) they got their BFP. I haven't taken the time to update mine, but I like seeing others. 

Welcome Janey. 

Tsy, you'll here that heartbeat soon!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Janeybabydee said:


> Thanks GingerPanda, I'm now 18 days late. As for the BC messing up my cycle I hadn't even come off it properly, I was on my usual 7 day break but not planning on starting my next pack. I've been on BC for 11 years and have never even been more than a few hours later or earlier than expected! Also with regards to late bfp, I know it's not really common and don't want to get my hopes up too high (difficult with all my symptoms!) but along with my docs advice I also know some people who didn't get a bfp until 8+ weeks. All together a confusing situation so stuck waiting for bfp or next af.

11 years! Wow! I am willing to bet that it is the BC messing with your cycle. Not to discredit your symptoms, but read a TWW forum thead. Our bodies are AMAZING at producing symptoms! I used to not even be able to get my period until I took an HPT, and when it was negative my period would start within the hour. Crazy! I've been nauseous, food aversion, strange cravings for food I hate, metallic taste in my mouth, bloat, gas's, frequent urination, and more... And I've never been pregnant.

I hope your symptoms are real! But keep your head up if they aren't. There is tons of support here! :hugs:


Side note: Has anyone noticed how every time someone posts an HPT pic in that thread, everyone ALWAYS sees a line, even though the test is obviously negative, and of course the woman will end up getting AF after everyone has gotten the poor woman's hopes up! I'm afraid to post my own pics if I ever need an opinion!


Just got out of my doctor's appointment. He says if I'm not pregnant by the end of March, they'll start fertility testing.


----------



## Sbmack

AF was due yesterday, but it didn't come. I expected it to be late though because I O'd two days later than usual this cycle. Despite knowing this, I still got a little excited that it didn't come so I tested this morning and BFN. I was prepared for that so it wasn't too upsetting. I usually spot a lot before AF. I started a couple of days ago, but it has been very light. Maybe that's a good sign. I haven't been too hopeful about this cycle so I don't want to start now only to be disappointed.

I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## pbl_ge

Sbmack said:


> AF was due yesterday, but it didn't come. I expected it to be late though because I O'd two days later than usual this cycle. Despite knowing this, I still got a little excited that it didn't come so I tested this morning and BFN. I was prepared for that so it wasn't too upsetting. I usually spot a lot before AF. I started a couple of days ago, but it has been very light. Maybe that's a good sign. I haven't been too hopeful about this cycle so I don't want to start now only to be disappointed.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend!

OMG, :test: :test: :test:!!!


----------



## Sbmack

I'll probably keep testing until I get AF. I've just been using Internet cheapies. I have one EPT that I'll use if I see any faint lines.


----------



## pbl_ge

SB, any news???

What's up with everyone?


----------



## bubbles82

Hey Pbl...still waiting to see what my crazy confused cycle is up to! 

How are you?


----------



## pbl_ge

Oooooh, and let's talk holidays! That's a fun topic for heathens! :haha:

We're hosting family members for the first time in my life, so I'm excited. We're not big on decorating, but I love the pretty lights and the smell of real trees, so I'll put some stuff up. I've never been clear on how Santa and Christmas trees relate to Jesus, so I choose to ignore any connection. (Historians say that early Christians just appropriated the Pagan solstice celebration, which I'm happy to celebrate with these random cultural trappings). So, we'll get a tree, throw some ornaments and lights on it, and give fun stuff to each other. A substantial portion of my family gets charitable donations given in their name (any suggestions for this year?). So it's a Very Secular Christmas Celebration!

And now for BnB's holiday-themed emoticons:
:xmas6::xmas6::xmas9::xmas9::xmas7::xmas7::xmas8::xmas8:

What does everyone else do?


----------



## pbl_ge

Xposted, Bubbles! I hope that this cycle will be more normal for you--I'll keep everything crossed but my legs (new motto! :rofl:). Any signs of O yet?

AFM, AF came after my We Blew It cycle, so I've warned OH that the BD will be early and often this month. He did not seem displeased. I AM kind of glad that I'll be able to have as many delicious holiday cocktails as I want this year. And the thought has crossed my mind that, if I'm being optimistic, this will be the last Xmas without a pregnant belly or a kid. :blush: Maybe it's stupid to tell myself that.


----------



## bubbles82

Ha ha excellent motto, I used the very same myself on the forum recently!

No signs of O at all, expecting the cycle to be even more messed up than usual due to the loss, but would've liked to have been pleasantly surprised by my body being kick started back to normal! Probably a good job there's no sign of O though as there's no sign of any BD for my irritating DH who's currently in the dog house, and goes away for a few days with work tomorrow. I was totally expecting O to typically occur slap bang in the middle of when he was away, but no sign yet, I had EWCM for several days before last time with the grapefruit juice, so would've thought it would go that way again this time.

Kinda thinking the same myself about it potentially being my last kid or bump free Christmas, but not that big a fan of Christmas or drinking lately anyway so it's a waste! Also just had my ankle surgery so feeling very sorry for mysel back on crutches. I'm trying to stay optimistic and hope we conceive successfully soon, but it's getting closer to possibly ending up with a Christmas baby next year which I wanted to avoid!


----------



## Sbmack

Haha. I like that motto! 

Bubbles, I know what you mean about avoiding an Xmas baby. I had the same idea when we started trying in June. I'd be happy with any birthday at this point. I am also hoping this will be the last kid or bump free Christmas for us all!

I generally like Christmas and enjoy decorating the house. I think your right Plb about early Christians appropriating Pagan solstice beliefs. I don't focus much on the religious aspect of the holiday. I love that your family gives to charity in lieu of gifts. We are doing the same thing with my husbands extended family this year. Instead of a swap we are all going to make donations to charities and tell each about the organizations we gave to. 

Well, I'm on CD2 today. AF came yesterday as expected. Looking forward to relaxing this cycle. Trying not to obsess so much about it. I think I will try drinking grapefruit juice though as I don't always get EWCM. Bubbles, when do you start drinking it?

Bubbles, I hope DH has smartened up and is out of the doghouse (it's always thier fault right :)) Mine has been especially irritating this weekend too. We can't agree on paint colors, my mother and her husband are still living with us and the witch came. I was surprised at how upset he was this time around. He has been so positive the whole time.


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi! this weekend was awesome, we took a much needed 4 day beach hoilday and had such a good time. I thought I might O while we were there, but so far no rise in temp. We are BDing a lot which is nice and having a good time. I feel like there is no pressure this cycle because we're taking it "off." 

Funny thing though, I had a strange stabbing pain in might right ovary on and off for three days. Yesterday it was less and today it's pretty much gone. Wondering if I'm Oing today and that was a really mature egg hanging off? Or do you think it might be a cyst and I need to have it checked out?


----------



## Skyler2014

I still celebrate Christmas too, it has always and will always be my favourite holiday. To me it's about giving and family and friends.


----------



## vietmamsie

forgot to mention out Christmas plans! We live in a very un-Christmasy place, and this year, like the last 5 or so we plan to exchange a few girts and meet up with friends to celebrate. It will be particularly low key as we work all weekend, the day before and the day after.


----------



## bubbles82

I really have no interest in Christmas, it annoys me how in your face it is for months before hand, and I hate feeling the pressure to buy things for people when I have no idea what to get. We're struggling financially this year with it being a few months after our wedding, so it just feels like a massive expense we could do without. Struggling to get about since my surgery, so all the visits are going to be a chore. Christmas should be about kids and family, I don't have any kids and won't be announcing my pregnancy to family Christmas Day as planned, Christmas Eve is the second anniversary of when we lost my Nanna, my dad is no longer with us as we lost him two years ago in a hotel fire, and my best friend who I did everything with at Christmas was killed in a car accident a few weeks before Christmas and missed his first niece being born in January.

So I'm a bit bah humbug, Christmas just seems to be a reminder of everything my family has lost, and makes it even more obvious that important people are no longer with us to celebrate.

I'm really hoping I can get back into it all when I have kids of my own.


----------



## Sbmack

Viet, so glad you were able to get a weekend away! I get light pains in my ovaries every cycle. I didn't notice it when I had a cyst, but I was still on bcp when I had it removed. Now I feel it every month. My dr. says it could be scar tissue on the left ovary, but I do feel it on the right sometimes too. When's the last time you had an ultrasound? It's probably just mittelshmertz (sp.?)

Bubbles, so sorry for all the losses you've experienced around Christmas. I can understand why it's such a hard time of year.


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry for your losses, Bubbles. Everyone in my family dies around Christmas and New Years, too, just not usually so tragically. :hugs:


Everybody make sure to put up a tree! It's an old pagan symbol of male fertility. Guess what the balls and garland represent! Who knows, maybe it's the luck we need.

I found this particularly amusing to get to remind people on a TTC board, rather than just pissing off my family on Facebook.

:xmas16: = :spermy:


----------



## bubbles82

Thanks for the tip panda, this is the first time I've been remotely interested in putting a tree up! :)


----------



## vietmamsie

Bubbles - Sorry for all your losses, no wonder you don't feel like celebrating this year. :hugs: My husband and I totally agree, it really is a kid holiday and we plan to do it up big when we have a family, but right now we just don't see the point.

Sbmack - It was such a strange pain, it really hurt when I sat down. I honestly thought it might be my appendix, but the pain was really low, and on the right, must have been my ovary. I've never experienced this pain before. Now it's gone and my temp is up, so I think it must have had to do with ovulation? I guess I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi All! Lots going on with this thread. Makes me sooooooooooo happy. :cloud9:

JaneyAny news? Did the :witch: ever show? So exciting that your wedding is coming up!

Mrs.MabreyGlad things are going well for you. I too LOVE the spoilers, and would like to give you huge hugs and thanks for using them! :hugs: kiss: :hugs: :kiss:

(Another opportunity to employ them here:)
Tsy 

Spoiler
When is your first scan???:happydance:

Viet -- I had the weird pain in what I think was my ovaries for a while. Its gone now. :thumbup: I did get a scan, and they told me later it looked like I had a cyst. Apparently these are totally normal every now and then, and almost always resolve on their own. FX thats whats going on with you. Hope you caught that egg!!!!

Speaking of ccatching an egg, GO *BABYROGERS*, GO!!!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: Hope you enjoy your holiday, too. My favorites is Thanksgiving, despite the horrible genocidal history behind it. I like that its nonreligious and you dont have to buy crap. Instead you spend days cooking (one of my favorite things to do), then stuff your face with delicious food, hopefully in the presence of people you care about. :haha: 

Bubbles, gosh Im so sorry Xmas has such terrible connotations for you! :hugs: No wonder youre bah humbug. Also sorry to hear you just had surgery. How did it go? Ill check out your journal (I JUST notice you have one now!) for more info. Hope that stupid O comes soon, and that OH straightens out, apologizes profusely, and buys you flowers in time to fulfill his duty!!! :grr: :grr: :grr: Do you think I stole that motto from you?? I dont think I read it anywhere, but it is the sort of thing one might inadvertently plagiarize. :blush: 

Ginger  LOVE the bit about garlands, ornaments, and man parts. :rofl: :rofl: Do you have a source for all that? Id love to read more! You must be getting ready to O, too! Wouldnt it be fabulous for us heathens to get a whole bunch of Xmas BFPs?!?!? We havent put up a tree yet, as weve been installing new hardwood floors in the room that will get the tree. Later this week, I think.

SB, how long are your cycles? Sounds like we could be cycle buddies!!! Sorry about AF, though. :hugs: 

AFM, I finished grading for all my classes today!!! :happydance: Now I just have to deal with a few emails from students griping about grades (some of them are really unbelievable), and Im done! I still have a bunch of my own work to do over the break, but its nice to have a breather from classes for a few weeks. 

I do wish I knew when I was going to O, though. Based on my few months' tracking, it seems like I can expect it anywhere from CD12 to CD22. Very annoying. Oh well, lots of BD in our future! :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

*pbl_ge:* Heeeeeere you go!


----------



## tsyhanochka

Hey ladies. My scan is Wednesday. I'll worry less once I hear a heart beat. I'm not decorating until after. I just can't muster up the mood.

I have a similar thing to bubbles except connected to life events. My first big job was an internship abroad and enroute I found out my cousin was in a bad accident. within a month of my next big job my brother had an accident on the job site. Then I get my current job and my other cousin died in a gas explosion. And the week we got the bfp my Nana passed away. So I've learned all big things come with a price. Oh! And we decided to elope and my step dad had a stroke and heart attack and is now waiting for long term care. Just before I moved away he got sick the first time then when dh and i started dating and I was moving my step dad got sick again. So yeah. My good karma seems to negatively affect my family.

So yeah I hate being a downer but all the good news for me comes at a price. 

:hugs:

I figured out the code on my phone. I didn't log in on my comp for awhile or I would have put my spoiler up sooner.


----------



## vietmamsie

Hmmm, thinking I Oed yesterday.... Had a temp rise and all that jazz. We may have done the deed right on time...O-3,O-2,O and O+1. Hoping this is it. My strange pain is totally gone.


----------



## tsyhanochka

FX for you Viet!!! When could you test? New Year's eve?


----------



## vietmamsie

Ohhh! I hadn't even thought about when to test yet... I guess New Years it would be. That is if I O'ed. This is my first cycle without any acu or herbs, so I'm hoping that this was it...CD 20 is really early for me. We shall see. I hope I would know by new years... i usually drink heavily at new years... it would be a shame to have to stop that tradition and then not even be pg!


----------



## Sbmack

Gingerpanda, thanks for the link. I should O right around Christmas. It's a good thing I have a tree up!

Plb, my cycles are usually 26 days. Do you use OPK's? How frusterating to not O around the same time. You have a good attitude though...lots of fun bd'ing. You mentioned grading in your last post. What do you teach? 

Tsy, good luck with the scan. How awful that all your good news is marked by tragedy. Hopefully that coincidence has past. Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!!

Viet, good luck this cycle! I hadn't even thought about new years. If I O on schedule, I'll be 5dpo. I'll still have a few drinks probably but I'll have to keep myself in check.


----------



## GingerPanda

I am 5DPO right now. The past three nights have been nothing but vivid weird pregnancy dreams. I've also been having this weird twinge feeling feeling in the right side of my abdomen this afternoon. Almost like a light tugging. It feels really weird. In short, everything is weird for me right now. I can't even take a bath without my glasses because I'm feeling motion sick. The car ride to Louisville tonight is going to suck with all the bright lights. I feel hungover. 5DPO seems way too early to be symptom-spotting. Maybe I'm just getting sick. Or maybe I need new glasses. Probably both. My nose and throat have been dry and swollen these past two mornings when I woke up. But I have been sleeping like a rock!


----------



## vietmamsie

Got my cross hairs! 3dpo. Trying not to get too excited. Going to try to stay calm until after Christmas.


----------



## Sbmack

I talked to a NP at my doctors office yesterday and she said because I have had some issues (a cyst removed, reoccurring bv, spotting and fibroids) they will start fertility testing early. I am very happy to hear this. I will make an appt. after Christmas. Hopefully, I won't have to wait too long.


----------



## GingerPanda

Sbmack said:


> I talked to a NP at my doctors office yesterday and she said because I have had some issues (a cyst removed, reoccurring bv, spotting and fibroids) they will start fertility testing early. I am very happy to hear this. I will make an appt. after Christmas. Hopefully, I won't have to wait too long.

Fingers crossed that everything turns out for the best! May the Flying Spaghetti Monster bless you with his noodly appendage.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

:rofl: i love noodly appendage jokes :rofl: :)


----------



## GingerPanda

rAmen! :rofl:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Happy Birthday to Issac Newton! axle tilt is the reason for the season :flower:


----------



## GingerPanda

Love it!

12dpo today. Last night and this morning's tests were :bfn:. Yesterday morning I must have gotten a wicked evap or something, because I swear I can see it even in my photos, but meh.

Here's a link to that thread if you're interested: "No one with line eye allowed! (lol)"

Not feeling very hopeful this morning. :nope:


----------



## pbl_ge

Good luck Ginger!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

So I have a serious question. My husband really, really wants our baby circumcised should it be a boy...I am neither for nor against it except for the fact that it does have some medical benefits. I wondered what you ladies feel about it because it is such a religious practice.


----------



## pbl_ge

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> So I have a serious question. My husband really, really wants our baby circumcised should it be a boy...I am neither for nor against it except for the fact that it does have some medical benefits. I wondered what you ladies feel about it because it is such a religious practice.

Did you ever locate this thread in the pregnancy forums? There was a lot of talk about this, and I had found a bunch of great links. I am ambivalent about this, and had come to the conclusion that OH gets to make the ultimate decision in our family. He's not sure how he'll decide yet. I do think it depends where you live. Well, perhaps where you WILL live when the little dude goes through puberty.

Good question.

How was that scan, Tsy?


----------



## GingerPanda

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> So I have a serious question. My husband really, really wants our baby circumcised should it be a boy...I am neither for nor against it except for the fact that it does have some medical benefits. I wondered what you ladies feel about it because it is such a religious practice.

DH is not circumcised, and we will not have our sons circumcised, but I think it's just personal preference. I would never be able to forgive myself for putting a baby through that pain for a useless cosmetic procedure. Pretty much all the bad "medical disadvantages" are things that can happen due to poor hygiene. Which, I mean, gross. If you're going to have a son, I would think you should teach him to clean himself whether or not he's cut.

Plus, I like that DH is uncircumcised. It makes him more sensitive! :winkwink:


----------



## Dragonfly

Oh I only seen this thread! I am jumping in to :)


----------



## Dragonfly

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> So I have a serious question. My husband really, really wants our baby circumcised should it be a boy...I am neither for nor against it except for the fact that it does have some medical benefits. I wondered what you ladies feel about it because it is such a religious practice.

We dont do it here in Ireland and the men are fine. To be blunt it disgusts me.


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Dragonfly!

And yes, I would have to agree. Irish men are VERY fine! Heheh.


----------



## Sbmack

My DH isn't circumcised either. We will not if we have a boy. 

Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas. I spent the day with my In-Laws and luckily, they are not very religious...there was no talk of baby Jesus.


----------



## Sbmack

Welcome Dragonfly!


----------



## GingerPanda

Sbmack said:


> My DH isn't circumcised either. We will not if we have a boy.
> 
> Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas. I spent the day with my In-Laws and luckily, they are not very religious...there was no talk of baby Jesus.

None at my inlaws, either. I was actually surprised that they didn't pray. But I realized my MIL has been divorced from her psychopath preacher ex for a couple of years now. THANK GOODNESS.

My MIL was throwing out baby hints though. They don't know we've been TTC for several months.


----------



## tsyhanochka

We won't be cutting any boys we have. DH and I both are against it. Sure sometimes it becomes medically necessary but for the most part there is no real need. Its not covered under our provincial health care either so that shows how cosmetic it really is.

As for my US it went well. We saw the heartbeat and it seems to be measuring a week ahead. But given my temping and things I know my dates spot on.

I'm just getting over the flu from hell. 
We went to my aunt's for Christmas dinner. No fear of Jesus showing up there.
Happy New Year ladies.


----------



## GingerPanda

tsyhanochka said:


> We won't be cutting any boys we have. DH and I both are against it. Sure sometimes it becomes medically necessary but for the most part there is no real need. Its not covered under our provincial health care either so that shows how cosmetic it really is.
> 
> As for my US it went well. We saw the heartbeat and it seems to be measuring a week ahead. But given my temping and things I know my dates spot on.
> 
> I'm just getting over the flu from hell.
> We went to my aunt's for Christmas dinner. No fear of Jesus showing up there.
> Happy New Year ladies.

Glad your scan went well! They think your baby will just be bigger, or is there something bad that could cause the bigger measurement?

I have no fear of Jesus showing up. Any guy who can turn water into wine is always welcome at my holiday party! It's his followers that freak me out. Lol


----------



## Sbmack

Glad your scan went well, Tsy!!

Gingerpanda, I agree....it's not Jesus that's scary, it's his zealot followers!


----------



## tsyhanochka

Thanks ladies. We'll get the rundown at the midwife appt on Jan 7. I think most babies grow at their own pace. Could have just been a spurt :) They send a report along. Aside from telling us it was fine and showing us the heartbeat flicker she wasn't allowed to tell us since she was just the tech.

I have a pin that says "please Jesus save me from your followers"


----------



## Dragonfly

My other half has a Christian friend that buys him holy cds for Christmas and then badgers him to go to mass. My other half likes skulls and stuff lol


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi! Hope everyone had a good holiday! 

10dpo and i thought I would take a test.... I used brand that has not been faulty in the past and tested. A few minutes later, there was a faint line. Used another one of the same brand and one that I got from my doctors office and tested again. Another faint line and the dr. one blank. Thought it was time to brake out one of my digital frer, I was shaking as I took the test... got a NO-. Someone is playing a cruel trick on me. I'm so sick of ttc while in a country that I can't even get a decent test. Frustrated. 

On a brighter note, looks like I'll be having several glasses of champagne at new years!


----------



## tsyhanochka

You're not out yet Viet. Test again NYE just to be sure....and if it's neg please have a glass for me. My sister has to move back with us for Jan. Her friend's family kicked her out.... but we gave her a hard deadline.


----------



## Duckieshoes

I actually once talked with my mom about this, can't remember how the conversation got started, but she told me that for her it wasn't a religious decision to circumcise my brother (which I mean, yuck, I didn't want to know anything about my brother's penis). It was the fact that my dad is circumcised (again, can only think about it in abstract because, awkward). I don't know if my dad was because of religious reasons, but my grandma isn't super religious or anything so I don't know...but my parents figured that because my dad was, my brother should be too. They didn't want to make my brother feel weird if he somehow found out that he was different from daddy (which, when I say it like that seems weird? But at the same time, fathers help teach their sons to clean themselves and what not and while I doubt my dad would ever whip it out or something, I can sorta see where they're coming from). 

My husband is circumcised, and that's why we're considering if we ever get a bouncing baby boy, to do the same for him.


----------



## Dragonfly

Babies have died from it, thats enough to turn me off thats for sure never mind the pain. Sorry I cant stand that reason, looks like his dad. Just baffles me. But since we dont cut babies here the topic is alien to me. And funny enough the men arnt diseased ridden as weirdly some believe. If you said circ here you would be looked at like a mad person.


----------



## GingerPanda

I have (very open and sharing, obviously) male friends who say they feel raped and mutilated because they were circumcised without getting to make that choice. One even told me he had looked into foreskin replacement surgeries in the past. The way I look at it is: Once it's done, it's done. There's no easy going back (or at all). But if it's not done, and my son wants it done as he grows up, then he can make that decision.

But in general, the States are finally catching on, and the rate of uncircumcised males is rising. By the time your son reaches puberty, he probably won't be the only one around who is uncut.



Still, like I said earlier, it's a personal decision. I wouldn't fault someone for doing it or not.


----------



## pbl_ge

Merry Secular Christmas everybody! Im going to do a little catch up here. Hope youre all doing well. I love how active this thread is these days!!!

Mrs. Mabery,

Spoiler
I cannot BELIEVE youre already at 15 weeks! Seems like just a couple of weeks ago that you got your BFP. Everything going well? Must be if youre deciding about circumcision! I personally think that there are good and bad arguments on both sides of the debate, and that looking the same as ones peers can be a good argument, so theres a bit of damned if you do, damned if you dont. (And we heathens are damned anyway, so what can we do?? :shrug: :haha: ). Im 95% certain that OH will not want any boys circumcised in our family, but Ive given him complete authority over this domain. He has more expertise than I do!

Ginger, Im sorry to say that I dont see a line, either. Do you chart? I know it can be a pain, but I really appreciate having some verified knowledge of whats going on with me. 

:hi: Hi Dragon! 

Tsy,


Spoiler
So glad your scan went well!:happydance: Sorry youve been sick. Hope you get better soon. And sorry that your sister is moving back in. Do you think it helped when she left? :haha:

Viet, sorry your tests jerked you around! :nope: Youre still really early, so I wouldnt give up hope just yet. 

Duckie, thats a good looking chart you have! When do you test?

Hi to everyone elseBubbles, BabyRogers, MrsK, Janey, and all others. :hi: 

AFM, I still have a bunch of houseguests, but I woke up early so I have a bit of time to check in. Its been good, but a little stressful. Last night I was head chef for a belated, huge, vegan, Xmas feast. If I may say so myself, it was *delicious*, but a lot of work, and I might not step in the kitchen again for a while. We got about a foot of snow last night, which is VERY exciting to me! Im also going to O any day now, so were in the BD marathon. This will be my first TWW since August, so Im excited to have the possibility of another BFP, even though conditions seem less than perfect. Ive got my pineapple core all ready to go!

Do you ladies view old wives tales, like the pineapple thing, the same as you do religion??

:hugs: and :kiss:


----------



## Duckieshoes

I don't test until the third and I'm trying to keep my hopes up without letting them get too high!! That spotting day 6 though looks really good since I never spot in the middle of a cycle...and it really wasnt spotting, it was one spot the size of a pin drop. 

I wasn't trying to offend anyone with my answer. I kinda figured it was an open forum and someone was just asking why. That's the reason that I've been given by my mom and I just thought I'd share it. 

I have heard about men who do not like that they were circumcised and they feel they were mistreated by not being given a choice and I feel badly for them. On that same token though, I do know many men who were circumcised who do not feel that way at all. I am not pro-circumcision or anti-circumcision and honestly for me, this probably won't be something that I consider strongly until I (hopefully) get pregnant with a boy. 

I'm sorry if I offended anyone here, I didn't mean to, just stating an opinion.


----------



## Sbmack

Duckie, I don't think anyone was offended. We are also just sharing our beliefs and in the U.S, we are still in the minority. One spot of blood when you don't usually spot sounds promising. Good luck!

Tsy, bummer your sister is moving back in. My mom and her husband are still here. I wish we cold give them a deadline! They did go away for four days over Christmas. It was amazing to have our house to ourselves again!! We have had a few tifs lately about them putting in some more work so that their house shows better. I think we are finally getting thru. 

Plb, glad you had a good holiday! How exciting to be trying again. Fx for you!!

Viet, there's still hope. Fx!

Dragonfly, your kids are beautiful. 

Ginger, have you tested again?


----------



## vietmamsie

The plot thickens: Three tests were taken this morning. all had a second line, one very faint, one faint and one light but very clear. I can't remember if I posted here about my false positive last cycle with two tests? None of these are those brands, and all of these were totally blank last cycle. I don't know what to think. I will use my other digital on NYE if AF don't show up. She's due on the 30th.

on another note, thought I would add to the circumcision discussion. I'm not firmly for or against, however we will not cut our child. If I was a young man, I think I would have liked that decision to have been left for me to decide when I was older. The hospital we will be using is Singaporean and the doctor is French, so I'm not even sure if the service will be offered to us. If we have a son and he ants to do it later in life, I will pay for the procedure to be done. Also, since we live abroad and plan to raise our children abroad, being circumcised will leave our son the odd man out and leave him self conscience and different.


----------



## tsyhanochka

Oh Viet. Hold onto that digital for sure. I hope you get your rainbow baby! If you have all those bfp on different brands I'd venture to be positive but I respect your caution. FX for you. Please keep us posted!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

What she said! 

Seriously, that sounds promising, Viet!!!! :dust:


----------



## Dragonfly

Sbmack said:


> Dragonfly, your kids are beautiful.

Thanks my partner and I made them :thumbup::haha:

_Inside joke_ :blush:


----------



## Sbmack

Sounds good Viet!!!


----------



## Skyler2014

Hi, silent stalker here lol. I think I commented on page 55ish but I usually just stalk the conversations. Decided I'd stop bein creepy and actually say something.
Congrats Viet, hope they're true positives and you get your NYE BFP on the digital.
As for the circumcision discussion, we haven't really discussed it. I haven't read much on the "medical advantages" of being circumcised but I'm inclined to agree with you that I wouldn't want my son to feel like we made a decision for him that he can't change. However, my DF husband is catholic (can't help who we fall in love with right?) and so they/he might push for circumcision. I am athiest leaning secular humanist.


----------



## bubbles82

Sounds good Viet, I hope this is a New Year BFP for you!


----------



## vietmamsie

Tested again this morning, each test was darker than the day before, still light, but each one was obvious and pronounced. No squinters here. Waiting for my FRER on Monday morning to call it a bfp, but I'm pretty sure it's headed in that direction. Need to be really careful the next few weeks and hope this is it. I don't know if I could manage another MC.


----------



## GingerPanda

Viet! CONGRATS! I hope your little bean is SUPER STICKY!


----------



## pbl_ge

Yay, Viet!!!! Can you get to the docs for some beta tests to check for doubling?


----------



## vietmamsie

I'm still going to wait a day or two for my FRER to confirm, but then I'll make a call to my doctor and see when I can get in to see him. Last time they said I had to wait until 7 weeks, but maybe they'll let me in a little earlier given my history. fingers crossed. Since I go to a really fancy private hospital, they usually just let you call the shots and give you whatever tests you request as long as you are paying for them, so I don't think it should be a problem. Oh, and we just found out that as of November, my insurance covers inpatient maternity. This is all falling into place perfectly!


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay!


----------



## tsyhanochka

Yay Viet!!! Post a picture of your bfp. And we'll all hope you get your sticky rainbow bean I'm sure!!!! Guess its a sober NYE for you ;)


----------



## vietmamsie

I wasn't going to take pictures this cycle... since I'm supposed to be on a break and since I'm not on a tww thread.... but I had a change of heart about an hour after I look them! They were starting to dry, which means they were looking a bit faded and not as pronounced as when I first took them, but here they are.. tell me what you think!
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## GingerPanda

They look :bfp: to me!


----------



## tsyhanochka

Those 12dpo look pretty good to me. I see what you mean getting darker. If that is what faded looks like I'm sure you're in the clear.

Yay for insurance! I can't see them declining blood tests just to check for doubling like P suggests.
Yay!!!


----------



## vietmamsie

I actually have really weird insurance... I am only covered for inpatient care, and we have to pay out of pocket for everything else. However, since we live in a communist country, medical care is free for locals and cheap of foreigners. I go to a super fancy Singaporean maternity hospital and to see the doctor, have an ultrasound and get blood work done costs about $20. When I had my miscarriage between the ER visit, ultra sound, meds and everything cost under $40. It's pretty sweet! 

I guess a lot of other countries offer free healthcare, but like in the UK, if you want to see someone better than the NHC, you have to pay so much, here, it' minimal. We have always been prepared to pay for the birth out of pocket (it's about $1000 for a private room and two day stay for a basic birth) but now that my insurance will cover 75% - looks like we might spring for the Deluxe VIP room!


----------



## bubbles82

Yay Viet those lines look good, excited to see the FRER! Everything crossed for a sticky rainbow for you!


----------



## vietmamsie

Thanks Bubbles! Your chart is looking very good... love that dip at 6dpo... how are you feeling?


----------



## Dragonfly

vietmamsie said:


> I wasn't going to take pictures this cycle... since I'm supposed to be on a break and since I'm not on a tww thread.... but I had a change of heart about an hour after I look them! They were starting to dry, which means they were looking a bit faded and not as pronounced as when I first took them, but here they are.. tell me what you think!

They are bfp :) mine where light, its the tests. They get darker as you go along. even at 12 dpo I had no line.


----------



## bubbles82

vietmamsie said:


> Thanks Bubbles! Your chart is looking very good... love that dip at 6dpo... how are you feeling?

Thanks chick, I've never seen a dip like this before, even with my BFP last cycle, hoping it's a good sign. I'm feeling ok, no symptoms really other than the odd slight cramps and twinges, similar to ovulation or AF pains, and a few waves of very slight nausea. I keep wondering if I'm just imagining that though! I'd love to see another BFP but also very nervous of it!

Your chart is still looking good too! Any major symptoms for you?


----------



## vietmamsie

Still getting my bfp on each test I take, even one that I look last night after only holding my urine for 3 hours. While they are light, they were never this dark with my MC... even at 5 week. I'm hoping that's a good sign and this one is a strong sticky bean. 

Since I was "one a break" this cycle I didn't ss every twinge or pain, however, I had really strong Ovulation pains for a few days before I O'ed. I thought maybe I had a cyst since I have never had that before, but now I'm thinking it might have just been a really big mature egg. Then at 7dpo my breasts started to feel tender. Starting on 11dpo i have had mild cramps.


----------



## GingerPanda

vietmamsie said:


> Still getting my bfp on each test I take, even one that I look last night after only holding my urine for 3 hours. While they are light, they were never this dark with my MC... even at 5 week. I'm hoping that's a good sign and this one is a strong sticky bean.
> 
> Since I was "one a break" this cycle I didn't ss every twinge or pain, however, I had really strong Ovulation pains for a few days before I O'ed. I thought maybe I had a cyst since I have never had that before, but now I'm thinking it might have just been a really big mature egg. Then at 7dpo my breasts started to feel tender. Starting on 11dpo i have had mild cramps.

Fx'd for a sticky bean!


----------



## Sbmack

Congratulations, Viet!!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Ginger, how would you feel if I ripped off your rainbow Love is Love line? I LOVE it!!


----------



## GingerPanda

pbl_ge said:


> Ginger, how would you feel if I ripped off your rainbow Love is Love line? I LOVE it!!

I would be fine with that! Haha.

I put it on there because I'm bisexual, and it is one of my favorite sayings! Do you need the code?


Here it is, just remove all the underscores (_). I couldn't get the code tags to work:

Spoiler
[_color=#C80046]L[/color][_color=#C80013]o[/color][_color=#C82300]v[/color][_color=#C75000]e[/color] [_color=#C87A00] [/color][_color=#C8A700]i[/color][_color=#B1C800]s[/color] [_color=#7EC800] [/color][_color=#4DC800]L[/color][_color=#15C800]o[/color][_color=#00C829]v[/color][_color=#00C75D]e[/color] [_color=#00C88E] [/color][_color=#00C8C3]i[/color][_color=#0097C8]s[/color][_color=#006CC7] [/color] [_color=#0042C8]L[/color][_color=#0012C8]o[/color][_color=#2400C8]v[/color][_color=#5600C8]e[/color][_color=#8800C8]![/color]


----------



## GingerPanda

Whew, that was hard to do on a phone! :haha:


----------



## pbl_ge

Whoohoo! Got it, thanks!!!! 

I'm a bit curvy, but mostly straight, but I have concluded that I am homophilic. By this I mean to say that when I walk into a room and pick out the person I want to talk to/be friends with, there's about a 99% chance they're queer. I don't think I have good gaydar, but I'm just more interesting in non-straight people, apparently. This goes all the way back to grade school for me, as it seems the majority of my friends even then later came out as something or another. :flower: 

:hi: Hi to everyone else!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Haha, that's great!

DH and I are 100% monogamous, but we still have fun were we talk about attractive women that we see out and about and rate them.

Oh! Have you watched Sassy Gay Friend on YouTube? I loooooove him! :rofl:


----------



## pbl_ge

Oh, the extra woman in the bed--my OH's most treasured dream. Maybe a tenth anniversary present? :haha: :rofl: 

Hehe -- had never seen this. Googled a random one, and it seemed germane, on multiple levels, to this thread:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQhkzYVlLl8


----------



## GingerPanda

That's one of my favorite ones! But I love all of them. Haha.


My DH gave me "permission" to "have fun" with one of my friends, who is also bi... but now she's engaged, and her fiance is not cool with it! :haha:


----------



## Sbmack

I love 'curvy'. :) I guess that would be me too.


----------



## GingerPanda

Well, ladies... I think I took longer to O than I thought I did and tested too early. Pretty sure it's been more than a week since I tested last.

Today is the day AF is due! Usually she's here before I wake up in the morning, because she likes to have a go at ruining my sheets. But so far, she's a no-show!

Waiting til Saturday morning to test, though. DH wants to be there every time I test, and he's out of town for work until Friday night. We'll see if AF comes to visit before then or not!


----------



## Dragonfly

Save me from the religious posts on my news feed. So hard not to say anything when they are covered in threats towards people non religious.


----------



## GingerPanda

Dragonfly said:


> Save me from the religious posts on my news feed. So hard not to say anything when they are covered in threats towards people non religious.


Heh! I can't save you from that, unfortunately. The best I was ever able to do was put a 7-hour travel distance between the family and myself.

They dance with snakes and perform "exorcisms" with styrofoam cups of water from the church tap. I'm over it.

I see you're from Northern Ireland. Is it the Catholics troubling you? My family is of Irish heritage. I wish they'd just stayed Catholic instead of converting to Southern-Baptist and whatever else backwoods moonshiner sect of Christianity the snake-dancers are. I got banned from my grandmother's church for telling the children that not all gay people were bad.


----------



## Dragonfly

GingerPanda said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> Save me from the religious posts on my news feed. So hard not to say anything when they are covered in threats towards people non religious.
> 
> 
> Heh! I can't save you from that, unfortunately. The best I was ever able to do was put a 7-hour travel distance between the family and myself.
> 
> They dance with snakes and perform "exorcisms" with styrofoam cups of water from the church tap. I'm over it.
> 
> I see you're from Northern Ireland. Is it the Catholics troubling you? My family is of Irish heritage. I wish they'd just stayed Catholic instead of converting to Southern-Baptist and whatever else backwoods moonshiner sect of Christianity the snake-dancers are. I got banned from my grandmother's church for telling the children that not all gay people were bad.Click to expand...

lol I was born catholic, or rather made catholic. No just a few facebook friends of the fam with the angels and god stuff. I must hide them. I dont comment as that wouldnt be right, I dont post atheist stuff on my page either but I am sure they see things I like appearing on their feed. I had a few delete me and call me names once they looked at my info section where I do not hide I am atheist. Someone found out on the facebook page I owned when it was visable to public that bit and literally left the page with disgust towards admins believes, its a parenting page :nope: I do not hold it against any one what they are but by hell do some thing atheist is a dirty word. Or that I must hate them. I mean its hard having to see threats on my news feed of believe me or else burn in hell, that takes some amount of fist in mouth to pass by. :shrug:


----------



## Skyler2014

Sbmack said:


> Welcome Dragonfly!




Dragonfly said:


> Save me from the religious posts on my news feed. So hard not to say anything when they are covered in threats towards people non religious.

I know how you feel. My retaliation to keep my sanity was to join several of the anti-religion, atheist comedy and secular Humanist groups so my newsfeed contains more Religion Is Bullshit post then you're going to hell posts lol. The think I hate the most on religion lately is the Connecticut shooting, some church people are implying or actually saying that if "god" was "allowed in school" it wouldn't happen. Are you fucking kidding me? Didn't "god" supposedly give man "freewill" so he can't do anything anyways. May have rambled on a bit but it really pisses me off when people are in suffering because they've just lost their children and the church turns it around and basically says its your fault


----------



## GingerPanda

babyrogers said:


> Sbmack said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Dragonfly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> Save me from the religious posts on my news feed. So hard not to say anything when they are covered in threats towards people non religious.Click to expand...
> 
> I know how you feel. My retaliation to keep my sanity was to join several of the anti-religion, atheist comedy and secular Humanist groups so my newsfeed contains more Religion Is Bullshit post then you're going to hell posts lol. The think I hate the most on religion lately is the Connecticut shooting, some church people are implying or actually saying that if "god" was "allowed in school" it wouldn't happen. Are you fucking kidding me? Didn't "god" supposedly give man "freewill" so he can't do anything anyways. May have rambled on a bit but it really pisses me off when people are in suffering because they've just lost their children and the church turns it around and basically says its your faultClick to expand...

UGH. That is one thing that has been making me batshit crazy lately. Shootings happen in churches, too. Perhaps it wouldn't happen if God were allowed in church?

I love my religious friends, but it drives me nuts when people completely disregard things that can be done to prevent situations like that (ie- better gun control) in favor of complaining that it is because "god isn't allowed in public schools". Cheese and crackers, people.


----------



## Skyler2014

GingerPanda said:


> babyrogers said:
> 
> 
> I know how you feel. My retaliation to keep my sanity was to join several of the anti-religion, atheist comedy and secular Humanist groups so my newsfeed contains more Religion Is Bullshit post then you're going to hell posts lol. The think I hate the most on religion lately is the Connecticut shooting, some church people are implying or actually saying that if "god" was "allowed in school" it wouldn't happen. Are you fucking kidding me? Didn't "god" supposedly give man "freewill" so he can't do anything anyways. May have rambled on a bit but it really pisses me off when people are in suffering because they've just lost their children and the church turns it around and basically says its your fault
> 
> UGH. That is one thing that has been making me batshit crazy lately. Shootings happen in churches, too. Perhaps it wouldn't happen if God were allowed in church?
> 
> I love my religious friends, but it drives me nuts when people completely disregard things that can be done to prevent situations like that (ie- better gun control) in favor of complaining that it is because "god isn't allowed in public schools". Cheese and crackers, people.Click to expand...

Yeah, I read a couple of stories about church shootings. What did the churches say then "Well, god have us free will" would be my guess.
And yeah, unfortunately DF and his family are Catholics but they aren't to bad except his 13 year old sister, she is such a bible thumper. She told me once that if she was her brother she wouldn't marry me because I was an atheist and Catholics can't marry atheists. She loves me she's just very outspoken. DF good though, he doesn't go to church or talk about it, has premarital sex and is ttc before we are married. He does like religious songs and prayed for me when I was in the hospital. I was like "gross, don't do that, the doctors will do their job"


----------



## pbl_ge

Yeah. That "God couldn't help Newtown because prayers is not in schools" BS was pretty appalling. Fortunately, most Christians are not that stupid, and the outcry from the believers was as loud as from the non-believers. Huckabee, the loudest opiner of that nonsense, has also blamed the shooting on abortion pills and gays. :saywhat: 

I have tons of respect for Christians who are thoughtful and nonjudgmental about their religion. (Obviously, I respect other religions, too, but 99% of the religious people I encounter are Christians.) I have very little respect for people who spout that sort of hateful garbage.


----------



## Sbmack

Ginger, that's crazy that you got banned from church for telling children the truth. Good for you! 

And Babyrogers, I love that you told your guy not to pray because the doctors will do their job. So true! I'd like to say that to my Catholic grandma, but she'd probably cry for days because if she knew I didn't believe in god then she'll think I'm going to hell. 

Huckabee needs to get a roundhouse to the face from Chuck Norris!


----------



## GingerPanda

Yeah, Huckabee and his ilk irritate me.

Note to the hateful politicians: It's simple!

1. Don't like gays? Don't fuck one!
2. Don't want people to know you DO like gays? Don't get caught foot-tapping sex code in the airport loo!
3. I don't think "Socialist" means what you think it means.

Lol. I hated Tennessee. My senior year of high school, two first-cousins dated each other, and everyone thought they were such a "cute couple". Two of my female friends started dating, and parents actually PULLED THEIR KIDS FROM SCHOOL. :dohh:


----------



## pbl_ge

I just need to go on record as saying that I'm an native Tennessean, and I LOVED living in Nashville. There's definitely a preponderance of "bible-thumpers" outside of the towns, but I had a wonderful, queer-friendly crowd in TN. There are tons of great, open-hearted folks, too. 

:flower:

WHERE'S MY RAINBOW EMOTICON?!?!?!? :dohh:


----------



## GingerPanda

pbl_ge said:


> I just need to go on record as saying that I'm an native Tennessean, and I LOVED living in Nashville. There's definitely a preponderance of "bible-thumpers" outside of the towns, but I had a wonderful, queer-friendly crowd in TN. There are tons of great, open-hearted folks, too.
> 
> :flower:
> 
> WHERE'S MY RAINBOW EMOTICON?!?!?!? :dohh:

Holy crap! I was born in Nashville and lived about 25 minutes away until I was 18! Haha, small world!


----------



## Skyler2014

https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=I225Vcs3X0g&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DI225Vcs3X0g
Thought you might enjoy this. Sorry it's a link to YouTube not the actual video but having trouble doing it properly on my phone. It's a realistic view on Noah's ark


----------



## GingerPanda

Damn, AF. That bitch is killing my dreams. :witch:


----------



## Sbmack

Sorry Ginger! Hugs.


----------



## pbl_ge

Booo for :witch:!!!


----------



## Skyler2014

Awe sorry she got you. She's supposed to be visiting me today, she better stay away. I'm trying to wait a couple days to take a hpt but I did take an opk yesterday and today and they got darker so fx. It will be interesting to see how this little experiment turns out


----------



## hanibal766

Hi! :thumbup:

I'm an atheist and in my TWW (10dpo). Am I allowed to join please? 

I don't know the rules of this thread but I'd prefer not to have anyone telling me that God will help me get pregnant or to talk to the angels etc... Each to their own of course...

Will any of you be testing soon or are are you in the O'g stage?


----------



## GingerPanda

hanibal766 said:


> Hi! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm an atheist and in my TWW (10dpo). Am I allowed to join please?
> 
> I don't know the rules of this thread but I'd prefer not to have anyone telling me that God will help me get pregnant or to talk to the angels etc... Each to their own of course...
> 
> Will any of you be testing soon or are are you in the O'g stage?

Welcome! No one here will tell you "it will happen when God wants it to happen"! That drives us crazy. :haha:

It will happen when OH's sperm finds my egg, fertilizes it, and then implants into my uterus. No God, nor angel, nor fairy, nor political party should have anything to do with my uterus. :winkwink:

As for me, I'm only on CD2, so it will be a long time before I get to test and still a while before I O. Good luck to you, though!


----------



## hanibal766

Thanks GingerPanda!

:haha: I know what you mean! It's all down to basic science, not faith for me! Sounds just like my sort of thread - shame there aren't more like us.

Good luck to you for this cycle, I look forward to reading posts in this thread.

Until then, no Jesus or fairy dust, just good ol' baby :dust: (which of course we all obviously believe in :haha: )


----------



## pbl_ge

Welcome, Hannibal! This thread is definitely a welcome respite from God, Jesus, and prayer. You have found your people. 

Can I share something that's grating on me, even though it's only nominally related? "Gender scans." Bulllllls***. You won't know the gender of your baby until it hits adolescence, sometimes even later. The docs will do a "sex scan," thank you very much. 

This drives me crazy. Grumble.


----------



## pbl_ge

Oh, and I'm 5dpo and symptom spotting like an idiot. I don't like testing until AF is late, but we'll see if I stick to that. You?


----------



## GingerPanda

pbl_ge said:


> Welcome, Hannibal! This thread is definitely a welcome respite from God, Jesus, and prayer. You have found your people.
> 
> Can I share something that's grating on me, even though it's only nominally related? "Gender scans." Bulllllls***. You won't know the gender of your baby until it hits adolescence, sometimes even later. The docs will do a "sex scan," thank you very much.
> 
> This drives me crazy. Grumble.

Agreed. If my XY-chromosomed child feels like a girl, then she's a girl. And vice-versa. I have a nephew who loves princesses and high heels and makeup. When my sister was pregnant with her next child- another son- at their babyshower we all wrote down wishes for the new baby. Her sister in law says very loudly and quite proud of herself "I hope this one isn't gay!"

I was mortified.


----------



## hanibal766

pbl_ge said:


> Oh, and I'm 5dpo and symptom spotting like an idiot. I don't like testing until AF is late, but we'll see if I stick to that. You?

I'm 10dpo at the mo - I am also a crazy SS. I'm terrible. Itchy hair? It's a sign! Sweaty eyeballs - a sign! :haha:

But in all seriousness I am having twinges and cramps, trouble sleeping, boob pain on and off, and 2 days ago (8dpo) I was having a rummage around for my cervix and had a tiny, small amount of pinky CM on my finger, that's been the only CM I've had in 3 days, which is unusual as I always have some sort of CM everyday. I also got out of the bath yesterday and had a rather unpleasant head rush and felt really lightheaded and hot for about 10 minutes after. I had to lay on the sofa naked (sorry TMI!) while the OH was fanning me to cool me down haha! 
Hopefully these are all signs!! AF is due in 4 days so we shall see!

What aare your symptoms so far?


----------



## GingerPanda

No such thing as TMI here.


----------



## hanibal766

Oh and I totally agree on the gender/sex test.

Gender happens later on in life - our sex is just what we are born as.


----------



## bubbles82

hanibal766 said:


> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and I'm 5dpo and symptom spotting like an idiot. I don't like testing until AF is late, but we'll see if I stick to that. You?
> 
> I'm 10dpo at the mo - I am also a crazy SS. I'm terrible. Itchy hair? It's a sign! Sweaty eyeballs - a sign! :haha:
> 
> But in all seriousness I am having twinges and cramps, trouble sleeping, boob pain on and off, and 2 days ago (8dpo) I was having a rummage around for my cervix and had a tiny, small amount of pinky CM on my finger, that's been the only CM I've had in 3 days, which is unusual as I always have some sort of CM everyday. I also got out of the bath yesterday and had a rather unpleasant head rush and felt really lightheaded and hot for about 10 minutes after. I had to lay on the sofa naked (sorry TMI!) while the OH was fanning me to cool me down haha!
> Hopefully these are all signs!! AF is due in 4 days so we shall see!
> 
> What aare your symptoms so far?Click to expand...

Those sound like really good symptoms! :thumbup:


----------



## hanibal766

Thanks Bubbles! I really hope so! 

Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## bubbles82

hanibal766 said:


> Thanks Bubbles! I really hope so!
> 
> Where are you in your cycle?

14dpo, been getting positive tests since 11dpo but being very cautious at the moment due to an early loss last cycle.


----------



## hanibal766

14dpo, been getting positive tests since 11dpo but being very cautious at the moment due to an early loss last cycle.[/QUOTE]

Oh wow Congratulations!!!!! That's great news! :p 

I'm sorry for you loss though. :hugs: I also had an early loss last cycle, I MC at 5 weeks (3 days after I got my BFP) on Dec 7th, thought I'd wait a month for my next AF but when I discovered I was O'g 2 weeks after the MC I thought what the heck and here I am!

I thought I'd try not to SS and get too excited this month but it's not working. I definitely am not going to test until I'm late this time though. 

Congratulations again! Hopefully this little one will stick! :happydance:


----------



## Sbmack

Welcome, Hannibal! Your symptoms sound promising. 

Bubbles!!! Congratulations! 

I'm 8dpo today. Trying not to symptom spot. I haven't spotted yet so that's s good thing for me. I usually start 5-7dpo. I had a little at 2dpo, but I think it was due to bd'ing.


----------



## hanibal766

Sbmack said:


> Welcome, Hannibal! Your symptoms sound promising.
> 
> Bubbles!!! Congratulations!
> 
> I'm 8dpo today. Trying not to symptom spot. I haven't spotted yet so that's s good thing for me. I usually start 5-7dpo. I had a little at 2dpo, but I think it was due to bd'ing.

Thanks Sbmack!

Are you having any CM at all other than after BD'ing? I normally have CM everyday but have been dry for the last 3 days (apart from a tiny bit of pink on my finger at 8dpo which I wouldn't have noticed if I hadn't been looking).


----------



## GingerPanda

Lots of :dust: for everyone! This thread needs a BFP!


----------



## tsyhanochka

Holy crap Bubbles! That chart is amazing! FX for you (because that's scientific right?)

And the only time Holy, God or Jesus come in for me is when I'm swearing.... And I have a very religious friend who sent out an email asking for prayers for her pastor because he has a brain tumor. I said I'm not the praying kind but I'll keep send some positive thoughts that way... and she said 'I know you're not the praying kind, positive thoughts are just as welcome'. I really love her, she's my only religious friend who respects that I'm not. Even my family doesn't get it. 

But yes, all that nonesense about prayers and god in the other threads irks me. 

I'm currently knocked up, 12 weeks, but these lovely ladies let me hang out here still... cause they're awesome like that. 

The thread I'm on for July babies is not super full of Jesus freaks thankfully. I mean we get some who say 'praying for ya' when someone is sick or bleeding... but it's not overwhelming thankfully. 

MrsM from this thread and I tried to get this thread going again in the preggo forum but it's just us for now, so since I'm allowed to say here I will... maybe if Bubbles gets a sticky bean this time round we can try again. 


And that whole 'gender scan' thing on the July thread is driving me nuts. I keep my comments to myself from saying essentially what you all have... it's a sex scan nothing more. If my kid figures out that they're somewhere on the LGBTTIQQ2SA rainbow we're fine with that. I totally plan on taking my kid to Pride activities up here. I want them to know that it's all ok and that Love is Love.


----------



## tsyhanochka

Also I have to share this. I'm sure some of you may have seen it on FB or Twitter....but I've laughed everytime I see it... and it's on my on damn wall LOL

(Ginger you may especially like it)
  



Attached Files:







Grumpy Cat and JC.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 5


----------



## GingerPanda

Yes! Grumpy Cat is the boss, applesauce!


----------



## bubbles82

hanibal766 said:


> 14dpo, been getting positive tests since 11dpo but being very cautious at the moment due to an early loss last cycle.

Oh wow Congratulations!!!!! That's great news! :p 

I'm sorry for you loss though. :hugs: I also had an early loss last cycle, I MC at 5 weeks (3 days after I got my BFP) on Dec 7th, thought I'd wait a month for my next AF but when I discovered I was O'g 2 weeks after the MC I thought what the heck and here I am!

I thought I'd try not to SS and get too excited this month but it's not working. I definitely am not going to test until I'm late this time though. 

Congratulations again! Hopefully this little one will stick! :happydance:[/QUOTE]

Thanks chick! 

Sorry for your loss too, my situation was very similar last cycle, got my BFP at 16dpo, then lost it 3 days later on December 2nd. I'd been having long irregular cycles so thought it'd be a long time before I would O again and that it would mess my cycle up even more. It seems to have kicked it back into sync though, I ovulated again within 3 weeks from the start of the loss and looks like we caught it, and don't want to tempt fate but I'm feeling more positive this time after a big implantation dip on my chart, and stronger BFPs showing from 5 days earlier than last time. Still not even due AF for another 3 days though so not shouting it from the rooftops just yet!


----------



## bubbles82

Thanks Tsy, will hopefully be brave enough to join you guys soon!


----------



## bubbles82

GingerPanda said:


> Lots of :dust: for everyone! This thread needs a BFP!

Does mine not count?! How about with some pics?!

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii497/kcbubbles82/02D57BDB-3076-4B11-A0B4-B0A4E8C35B19-10806-00000D2BC5366737.jpg

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii497/kcbubbles82/132FB281-9982-4B78-B572-A1E5687B0E79-10806-00000D2BCFFD8ABE.jpg


----------



## tsyhanochka

I sure hope those count!!! The next day getting darker AND your digi showing up, please... those are SOOOOO BFP ;)

And take all the time you need Bubbles, I'm about to enter the second tri on Tuesday... and I'm still not shouting from the roof tops.... so take all the time in the world to be comfortable. I was a good 2 weeks before I started really posting in the expecting threads, and still I only have a few that I keep to.


----------



## bubbles82

I hate the thought I might just be so worried and nervous through the whole thing, pregnancy is meant to be exciting and happy!

Not sure if I've missed it but have you had your scan yet?


----------



## hanibal766

bubbles82 said:


> hanibal766 said:
> 
> 
> 14dpo, been getting positive tests since 11dpo but being very cautious at the moment due to an early loss last cycle.
> 
> Oh wow Congratulations!!!!! That's great news! :p
> 
> I'm sorry for you loss though. :hugs: I also had an early loss last cycle, I MC at 5 weeks (3 days after I got my BFP) on Dec 7th, thought I'd wait a month for my next AF but when I discovered I was O'g 2 weeks after the MC I thought what the heck and here I am!
> 
> I thought I'd try not to SS and get too excited this month but it's not working. I definitely am not going to test until I'm late this time though.
> Congratulations again! Hopefully this little one will stick! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks chick! 

Sorry for your loss too, my situation was very similar last cycle, got my BFP at 16dpo, then lost it 3 days later on December 2nd. I'd been having long irregular cycles so thought it'd be a long time before I would O again and that it would mess my cycle up even more. It seems to have kicked it back into sync though, I ovulated again within 3 weeks from the start of the loss and looks like we caught it, and don't want to tempt fate but I'm feeling more positive this time after a big implantation dip on my chart, and stronger BFPs showing from 5 days earlier than last time. Still not even due AF for another 3 days though so not shouting it from the rooftops just yet![/QUOTE]





Wow it seems we are in a very similar situation! We must have had our + and our MC's the same week. :hugs:

It's such great news that you've got BFP so soon after! And your AF isn't even due for another 3 days so that's fantastic that you have a + so soon! They say you are more fertile a couple of months after MC so you certainly were! :p

I hope I am the same as you this month and we can be atheist bump buddies! :happydance:


----------



## hanibal766

bubbles82 said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Lots of :dust: for everyone! This thread needs a BFP!
> 
> Does mine not count?! How about with some pics?!
> 
> https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii497/kcbubbles82/02D57BDB-3076-4B11-A0B4-B0A4E8C35B19-10806-00000D2BC5366737.jpg
> 
> https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii497/kcbubbles82/132FB281-9982-4B78-B572-A1E5687B0E79-10806-00000D2BCFFD8ABE.jpgClick to expand...

Errr. WOW!!! They really are big FAT strong positives! :yipee:


----------



## bubbles82

hanibal766 said:


> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hanibal766 said:
> 
> 
> 14dpo, been getting positive tests since 11dpo but being very cautious at the moment due to an early loss last cycle.
> 
> Oh wow Congratulations!!!!! That's great news! :p
> 
> I'm sorry for you loss though. :hugs: I also had an early loss last cycle, I MC at 5 weeks (3 days after I got my BFP) on Dec 7th, thought I'd wait a month for my next AF but when I discovered I was O'g 2 weeks after the MC I thought what the heck and here I am!
> 
> I thought I'd try not to SS and get too excited this month but it's not working. I definitely am not going to test until I'm late this time though.
> Congratulations again! Hopefully this little one will stick! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks chick!
> 
> Sorry for your loss too, my situation was very similar last cycle, got my BFP at 16dpo, then lost it 3 days later on December 2nd. I'd been having long irregular cycles so thought it'd be a long time before I would O again and that it would mess my cycle up even more. It seems to have kicked it back into sync though, I ovulated again within 3 weeks from the start of the loss and looks like we caught it, and don't want to tempt fate but I'm feeling more positive this time after a big implantation dip on my chart, and stronger BFPs showing from 5 days earlier than last time. Still not even due AF for another 3 days though so not shouting it from the rooftops just yet!Click to expand...





Wow it seems we are in a very similar situation! We must have had our + and our MC's the same week. :hugs:

It's such great news that you've got BFP so soon after! And your AF isn't even due for another 3 days so that's fantastic that you have a + so soon! They say you are more fertile a couple of months after MC so you certainly were! :p

I hope I am the same as you this month and we can be atheist bump buddies! :happydance:[/QUOTE]


Atheist bump buddies would be awesome, fingers crossed you'll be there very soon!

I wasn't sure about trying again so soon but kept reading the same thing about being supposedly more fertile after a loss and didn't want to risk missing that chance, we've been so lucky and hopefully that luck will stay with us this time.

It sounds like it was all going wrong for us around the same time, it was an awful time especially so close to Christmas, as we has decided to tell my mum the news on Christmas Day if things were still ok then. So we ended up spending Christmas sad about what should've been, but turns out we were already expecting again by then we just didn't know!


----------



## tsyhanochka

bubbles82 said:


> I hate the thought I might just be so worried and nervous through the whole thing, pregnancy is meant to be exciting and happy!
> 
> Not sure if I've missed it but have you had your scan yet?

I don't like being so worried, or not excited at least. But maybe that's just me. I'm told I may get more excited as I move out of this barfy phase and into the next tri. We'll see. 

We had our scan on Dec 19th. Everything is fine, they pushed my due date a week ahead because the little &#1078;&#1072;&#1073;&#1082;&#1072; (Zhabka or 'tiny frog' in Ukrainian) is measuring big. 

I thought that would be my moment of 'oh wow this is happening' but it wasn't. I was relieved things were ok, but still not overwhelmed yet. I always assumed after trying for a year that when the bfp came I'd be over the moon. and I was happy but not in the way I expected. So now I feel guilty for not being so happy after trying for the year, I feel guilty that I feel so crappy and not enjoying every moment of my pregnancy and all that guilt makes me despise my Catholic upbringing even more!!!!

*sigh* Sorry that's likely not all the drama you wanted when you asked if I'd had the scan yet :wacko:


----------



## bubbles82

tsyhanochka said:


> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> I hate the thought I might just be so worried and nervous through the whole thing, pregnancy is meant to be exciting and happy!
> 
> Not sure if I've missed it but have you had your scan yet?
> 
> I don't like being so worried, or not excited at least. But maybe that's just me. I'm told I may get more excited as I move out of this barfy phase and into the next tri. We'll see.
> 
> We had our scan on Dec 19th. Everything is fine, they pushed my due date a week ahead because the little &#1078;&#1072;&#1073;&#1082;&#1072; (Zhabka or 'tiny frog' in Ukrainian) is measuring big.
> 
> I thought that would be my moment of 'oh wow this is happening' but it wasn't. I was relieved things were ok, but still not overwhelmed yet. I always assumed after trying for a year that when the bfp came I'd be over the moon. and I was happy but not in the way I expected. So now I feel guilty for not being so happy after trying for the year, I feel guilty that I feel so crappy and not enjoying every moment of my pregnancy and all that guilt makes me despise my Catholic upbringing even more!!!!
> 
> *sigh* Sorry that's likely not all the drama you wanted when you asked if I'd had the scan yet :wacko:Click to expand...

No worries chick, feel free to vent away that's what we're all here for. I think I'm going to be the same way, I'm kind of a pessimistic/negative person anyway, I seem to expect the worst seeing as it often seems to happen to me! Hopefully things will start to get easier and happier for you soon.


----------



## GingerPanda

It counts! It counts~! :flower:

I meant that we need more! Those lines are beautiful, by the way. I think it's neat how the UK has the digis that give weeks on them. I've never seen those here in the US. They just say "pregnant", or in my case "not pregnant".


----------



## bubbles82

We def need more! Ah you really can't get them at all over there? We're normally way behind you guys with stuff like that! I don't think they're been here that long, but I've heard they're not always that accurate anyway.


----------



## GingerPanda

That might be why they aren't here. The FDA is pretty strict on stuff having to at least be mostly accurate for stuff that's supposed to be diagnostic. The things like the "Intelligender" test thing are usually marketed as novelty items, so they can be sold.


----------



## vietmamsie

Bubbles: Woot woot! So excited for you!

Tsy: Glad everything is going well for you! 

AFM, I got my BFP about 10 days ago. Watched my tests slowly fade in day by day. I started posting in a September Babies thread and everyone was going mad over their Beta tests and all that. So i decided I wanted to hop on the wagon and made an appointment. Rather than seeing the AWESOME (but really expensive) doctor that I saw post miscarriage, I went with the cheaper local doctor at my hospital. I figured I was just getting some blood work done, so what difference would it make?

First off the doctor was super unfriendly. She questioned how I could know my Ovulation date and even though I gave her all the dates didn't seem to believe me (she didn't seem to know what temping and charting was) Her English was pretty bad, she understood everything I said but her pronunciation was so bad it was hard to understand anything she said. She seemed really P.O.ed that I had seen the other doctor before, and did a weird questioning as to why I was taking aspirin that he prescribed (because I haven't have 3 or more mc) and if he had told me to continue taking it while pg. _Wait a minute... you're the doctor, shouldn't you tell me what to do?_

She asked me if I had taken a urine test and I laughed and told her I had taken about 40. She looked sternly and asked why I would ever do that, you only need one to see you're pregnant. I got such a bad vibe from her, but I chalked it up to the language barrier and when she suggested an ultrasound, I got excited and agreed. 

She gave me the ultrasound herself and look a minute to look around and check my tubes. Took the thing out and announced that I was not pg. There was no six week sac to be seen. _WHAT? I had given her all the dates and told her I was only 4 weeks... so stupid!_ She told me that there needs to be two lines on a test for it to be positive. And that was that. She took my blood and told me she would call me Saturday afternoon with the results but that I wasn't pg. She never called me with the numbers and by the time I tried, the office was already closed.

I haven't taken a pg test in a few days, but thought i would this morning... the line is almost as dark as the control line. I've never had tests so dark.

I'm thinking it was just too early to see on the ultrasound (I've read it can take up to 5 weeks before anything can be seen) and it's also time I suck it up and pay more for better service. I felt so defeated after the whole experience. I guess I will call first thing monday morning and hopefully my Beta was normal and I can head in Monday afternoon for a follow up blood test.


----------



## GingerPanda

Ugh! What a nasty, awful doctor! Sorry you had that experience! :hugs:


----------



## Skyler2014

Wow that doctor sounds horrible vietmamsie. Sorry. Hope everything is alright but the dark test line sounds promising


----------



## vietmamsie

Thanks! 

And sorry for the long rant! I'm still pretty upset about the whole thing...


----------



## Sbmack

hanibal766 said:


> Sbmack said:
> 
> 
> Welcome, Hannibal! Your symptoms sound promising.
> 
> Bubbles!!! Congratulations!
> 
> I'm 8dpo today. Trying not to symptom spot. I haven't spotted yet so that's s good thing for me. I usually start 5-7dpo. I had a little at 2dpo, but I think it was due to bd'ing.
> 
> Thanks Sbmack!
> 
> Are you having any CM at all other than after BD'ing? I normally have CM everyday but have been dry for the last 3 days (apart from a tiny bit of pink on my finger at 8dpo which I wouldn't have noticed if I hadn't been looking).Click to expand...

I usually have cm everyday too. Not at all today though. 

Viet, sorry you had such a bad experience. That dr. sounds awful. Maybe she can't read ultrasounds good.


----------



## tsyhanochka

Viet that is horrible. Clearly she doesn't have much if any OB training. Yeah early ultrasounds are hard and if you tested and its as dark I'd say hold out for the blood work or better Dr... or both. Esp if they know your history. Dark lines are pos!!!! I hope Monday goes better. And your temps are still up so it's all pointing to good things IMO.

Fx for you. Keep us posted.


----------



## bubbles82

Really sorry to hear about your experience Viet, that's not what you want to happen especially in your delicate state of mind! Everything is looking good for you though with your temps and tests, so hopefully this little one is here to stay. Sounds like you know much better than that doctor anyway, hope you have a more positive experience next time!


----------



## pbl_ge

Boy this thread has been HOPPIN'!!!

Viet, that sounds like a pretty terrible doctor. :hugs: I really hope that you and Bubbles have sticky beans this time! Congrats!

Tsy, the second trimester is supposed to be the time of joy and glow and etc., so I hope you'll start feeling better about this soon. I definitely understand that it's not all elation. After a loss, none of this is much fun at all, and part of me dreads another BFP. I also sometimes worry that I'm too focused on this process, and less on what comes after. I'm pretty excited about being pregnant (although I will desperately miss delicious adult beverages), and I'm pretty excited about having a little baby, but frankly I'm having a hard time getting myself excited about the kid stage. Most kids just seem loud and annoying. My friends promise me that it's totally different when they're your own, and that they ease you into the running around the house screaming phase. But I tend to be very goal-oriented so I worry that I'm fixating on the BFP as an achievable--the early failure just makes me more determined, possibly for all the wrong reasons. We've had friends describe parenting as 49% of the time the most maddening, terrifying thing they've ever done, and 51% of the time the most rewarding, joyous experience of their lives. Those aren't great numbers. 

Anyway, I'm not sure any of that is relevant to you, but I thought I'd get it off my chest, since we're sharing. 

I'm 7 dpo today, haven't been sleeping well, cranky as all get out, and my boobs hurt like a mofo. I doubt these are symptoms, I just feel icky. 

Blech.

Hope you all are in a better mood than me. :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Article of interest from "the paper of record."
https://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/06/opinion/sunday/the-blessings-of-atheism.html?src=me&ref=general


----------



## vietmamsie

So I caught the doctor in a much better mood today when I called for my blood results. My beta was 205 and she seemed totally satisfied with this number and rather than doing follow up bloods on monday, she wants to see me for another ultrasound on Friday. She thinks my dates might be off (I temp, so don't really think they could be, but late implantation or a slow grower could be to blame) and we'll see whats up on friday. For now I'm happy to report no bleeding and pretty much no symptoms. 

Thanks for all the support!

pbl: I relate to so much to what you wrote above. I feel like the whole ttc process totally took the fun out of having a baby. It also started to feel like a two lines on a test was the goal, when in fact a _baby_ is the goal of all this. It's very overwhelming now that I am pregnant and I sort of don't know what to do now. Like you, I'm really excited for a baby and can totally picture wearing it in a sling, breastfeeding, long nights, singing, playing with it and holding it, but it gets a little fuzzy when I start thinking about having a _kid_. I start feeling panicy that we aren't ready to make education decisions and savings plans... it all seems very grown up! I mean, we're only 28! What are we thinking having a baby!!!! 

I guess it will all work it's self out and come together on its own. I have to remind myself that we have good jobs, a home and a strong relationship. We have a full savings account and steady incomes. We're 28 and have traveled/lived around the world and seen so much, we're ready for this and can do it. I think there are doubts that go through pregnant women's minds about being ready for children whether you're 15 and going to be a single mom, or 40 and have gone 6 years of ttc and IVF to get your bfp.

Sorry for the long rant... I guess the bottom line is that I'm scared and excited and my stomach is doing flip flops. I think something would have to be wrong with you if you were totally cool as a cucumber through this whole journey!


----------



## bubbles82

Feeling exactly the same Viet! I worry about so much but then go back to taking it one day at a time still for the pregnancy! 
I'm nervous that I can't really plan ahead like I like to do, I'd like to start buying a few things so we're prepared, but I don't want to buy anything until I'm convinced things will turn out ok.


----------



## Sbmack

I'm so happy for all you pregnant heathens!!!

I'm 10dpo today. Had the tiniest bit of spotting yesterday, but it went right away. Testing on the 10th (my birthday) if the witch doesn't come.


----------



## bubbles82

Sbmack said:


> I'm so happy for all you pregnant heathens!!!
> 
> I'm 10dpo today. Had the tiniest bit of spotting yesterday, but it went right away. Testing on the 10th (my birthday) if the witch doesn't come.

Spotting sounds promising! Good luck with the testing, what a lovely birthday prezzie that would be!


----------



## GingerPanda

Agreed! That would be an awesome birthday present! Fingers crossed!

As for me, still some very light brown-tinted CM, but no AF. Why must bodies be so confusing?


----------



## Sbmack

Unfortunately I'm a serial spotter and started spotting again today. That's usually how it goes every month. Just a bit, then a little more, then full on spotting, then AF. A girl in my spotting thread just got a BFP after four days of spotting so I guess I'm not out till I'm out. 

Ginger, what DPO are you?


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh goodness. I got a positive OPK 25 days ago on CD10. I don't think I ovulated till a couple of days after that, though. I don't temp, so my best guess is 20-25DPO. I haven't tested since the 3rd, when AF was due. I got a BFN (I think. I kept thinking I saw the faintest line, but couldn't tell if it had color), and an hour later I started having watery brown-tinted CM. I thought it was AF. I'm still having the watery CM, but the brown is either very light, or not there when I wipe. Sometimes I will run to the bathroom thinking AF has started in force, but it's just CM. :dohh:

There was never any red.


----------



## Sbmack

GingerPanda said:


> Oh goodness. I got a positive OPK 25 days ago on CD10. I don't think I ovulated till a couple of days after that, though. I don't temp, so my best guess is 20-25DPO. I haven't tested since the 3rd, when AF was due. I got a BFN (I think. I kept thinking I saw the faintest line, but couldn't tell if it had color), and an hour later I started having watery brown-tinted CM. I thought it was AF. I'm still having the watery CM, but the brown is either very light, or not there when I wipe. Sometimes I will run to the bathroom thinking AF has started in force, but it's just CM. :dohh:
> 
> There was never any red.

oh yes, I remember the posts about the tests. I'd be going crazy and testing everyday. FX for you!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

GingerPanda said:


> Oh goodness. I got a positive OPK 25 days ago on CD10. I don't think I ovulated till a couple of days after that, though. I don't temp, so my best guess is 20-25DPO. I haven't tested since the 3rd, when AF was due. I got a BFN (I think. I kept thinking I saw the faintest line, but couldn't tell if it had color), and an hour later I started having watery brown-tinted CM. I thought it was AF. I'm still having the watery CM, but the brown is either very light, or not there when I wipe. Sometimes I will run to the bathroom thinking AF has started in force, but it's just CM. :dohh:
> 
> There was never any red.

OMFG :test: :test: :test:!!!


----------



## tsyhanochka

For what it's worth, I had lots of CM when I got the bfp. It felt like that for me too, like AF was coming but it was just CM.

Good Luck.


----------



## GingerPanda

Are you ladies suggesting I go out and spend more money enabling my POAS addiction?!

Well, I won't be one to argue! I'm taking out the trash to the community dumpsters, and there just so happens to be a Dollar Tree at the end of my road. I'm just paranoid about testing with middle-of-the-day urine. Especially since I got a BFN on Jan 3rd with FMU.


----------



## pbl_ge

We MIGHT be able to wait until tomorrow am, but no promises. Maybe you should just not pee for a few hours. Close enough, right?


----------



## GingerPanda

Bah, I have to pee at least once an hour these days. It's like asking the sun not to shine! :haha:

Okay, the only thing I have had to drink today was one cup of coffee at about 7am. I have already gone since then, but I will start holding it now (it's 12:10), and try to test around 2 or 3 if I can hold it that long. Cheesus, I feel like I have to pee already just thinking about holding it. :dohh:


----------



## hanibal766

Hello ladies!

How are we all getting on?

GingerPanda - your news sounds promising FX'd for you! 

Still no sign of my AF showing up yet, a few more symptoms for me is that I am constantly tired, but when I go to bed I can't sleep! I lay there for hours! When I do finally drop off I wake up a few hours later and am wide awake! Then when I go to bed I'm really tired again and think 'I'll definitely sleep tonight', but don't! Grrrr
Also, I felt really car sick yesterday, and my bb's are hurting quite a bit.

If I am pregnant, I think I would get a + on the tests by now. But I am a BFN phobe, so, I'm going to stick it out and wait until Thursday. Even though I have those 2 brand new FRER's just sitting there... in my draw... right there... NO I said, NO!! :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

Haha!

But... they're so tempting in their little foil packages...!


----------



## GingerPanda

I swear.

I'm going out only at hours where my DH is at work... wandering into shady, dirty dollar stores looking for cheap tests... Buying some of the "good stuff" every once in a while... Hoarding tests in secret stashes around the house where DH won't find them...

TTC is like a bad drug habit.


----------



## hanibal766

GingerPanda said:


> Haha!
> 
> But... they're so tempting in their little foil packages...!


Stop it. STOP IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :grr: NOOOOooooooooooooo

Hang on... now I think they're calling to me...

Must. Resist. Temptation.

Just as well I don't need a wee right now!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

:rofl:

Sometimes I will see them and think, "No! I can't take one! Aww, but look at the shiny package! All perfectly sealed! No one has probably ever laid eyes on that test before... I bet the screen is perfect white, just waiting to give me my BFP... I'll take it out of the package. JUST TO LOOK AT IT! I won't take it! ..... Aww, yeah. It's so nice. Ready to tell me the answer to the biggest question in my life... What the hell. I'm taking it."


----------



## hanibal766

GingerPanda said:


> I swear.
> 
> I'm going out only at hours where my DH is at work... wandering into shady, dirty dollar stores looking for cheap tests... Buying some of the "good stuff" every once in a while... Hoarding tests in secret stashes around the house where DH won't find them...
> 
> TTC is like a bad drug habit.

I know what you mean. The glances over the shoulder in the store when you think someone is looking... the rush to the counter so you can stuff it into your bag before anyone notices. :ninja: Keeping your little secret from your loved ones... 

The sock draw. The sock draw is by far the best place to hide them. But not just with your normal socks... no. The big fluffy thick ones that are worn in bed on cold nights... those are the best type to help hide our naughty little secret stashes... :shhh:


----------



## GingerPanda

LOL

I always get so embarrassed buying them in the store because I look a lot younger than I am. One time I was buying some, and the lady at the register started talking about how getting pregnant as a teenager wasn't part of "God's plan" for me, and that I should have waited until marriage. But that this was my punishment, or something like that. Then she made the sign of the cross at me.

Uh, hello! I'm 23, and I've been married for 4 years!

I had a lady see my wedding rings at work once, and she asked me if it was a really fancy promise ring from my boyfriend. I asked her how old she thought I was, and she said 16! :rofl:

On the flipside, I was buying a thing of Legos at ToysRUs once, and the lady asked me how old my son was. I gave her a nervous smile and said "Oh... He's five..." Then I went home. And I played with the Legos. Because I fucking love Legos.


----------



## bubbles82

:rofl: ha I'm loving the Legos story!

It's sometimes horrible looking younger isn't it, people always assume I'm a lot younger than I am, I'm dreading any disapproving looks when I have a big bump!


----------



## hanibal766

:laugh2::laugh2: That's hilarious.

I love lego too. I still have the lego house that I built with my dad when I was about 8. 

Urghhh... some people can be so rude. And the preaching, man, I hate the preaching...

I look younger than I am also, a couple of days before my 30th birthday I went and bought a bottle of champagne and the guy asked me for ID. I wanted to kiss him (especially as remember you only need be 18 here in the UK).
But last month I was at the self check out scanning my bottle of wine (I'm not an alchy btw) and the guy came over to take the tab off the bottle, I got my purse out to get my debit card out and he laughed and said 'It's ok, YOU don't need your ID' *chuckle chuckle*. I just looked at him and said 'Well young man, I wasn't getting any ID out but since I'm such an old lady does your mother know your not at school?'

That shut him up. :jo:


----------



## bubbles82

hanibal766 said:


> :laugh2::laugh2: That's hilarious.
> 
> I love lego too. I still have the lego house that I built with my dad when I was about 8.
> 
> Urghhh... some people can be so rude. And the preaching, man, I hate the preaching...
> 
> I look younger than I am also, a couple of days before my 30th birthday I went and bought a bottle of champagne and the guy asked me for ID. I wanted to kiss him (especially as remember you only need be 18 here in the UK).
> But last month I was at the self check out scanning my bottle of wine (I'm not an alchy btw) and the guy came over to take the tab off the bottle, I got my purse out to get my debit card out and he laughed and said 'It's ok, YOU don't need your ID' *chuckle chuckle*. I just looked at him and said 'Well young man, I wasn't getting any ID out but since I'm such an old lady does your mother know your not at school?'
> 
> That shut him up. :jo:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh my god, I know.

Shortly before DH and I got married (I was 19), we were walking around the mall. I noticed a security guard following us around, and thought it was kind of weird. He was watching DH like a hawk! Finally, when DH wandered far enough away, he snuck up to me and whispered "Are you okay?" Apparently he thought DH was abducting me from my mom or something! WTF! :saywhat:


----------



## bubbles82

I recently had someone knock on the door and ask if my mum and dad were in?!


----------



## GingerPanda

hanibal766 said:


> :laugh2::laugh2: That's hilarious.
> 
> I love lego too. I still have the lego house that I built with my dad when I was about 8.
> 
> Urghhh... some people can be so rude. And the preaching, man, I hate the preaching...
> 
> I look younger than I am also, a couple of days before my 30th birthday I went and bought a bottle of champagne and the guy asked me for ID. I wanted to kiss him (especially as remember you only need be 18 here in the UK).
> But last month I was at the self check out scanning my bottle of wine *(I'm not an alchy btw)* and the guy came over to take the tab off the bottle, I got my purse out to get my debit card out and he laughed and said 'It's ok, YOU don't need your ID' *chuckle chuckle*. I just looked at him and said 'Well young man, I wasn't getting any ID out but since I'm such an old lady does your mother know your not at school?'
> 
> That shut him up. :jo:


:rofl:

Oh man. I go through phases of alcoholism. Sometimes I drink a lot, and then I will go months without drinking. My husband now hides the whiskey, as I drank half a bottle of Jameson for breakfast on St. Patrick's day.


----------



## hanibal766

GingerPanda said:


> Oh my god, I know.
> 
> Shortly before DH and I got married (I was 19), we were walking around the mall. I noticed a security guard following us around, and thought it was kind of weird. He was watching DH like a hawk! Finally, when DH wandered far enough away, he snuck up to me and whispered "Are you okay?" Apparently he thought DH was abducting me from my mom or something! WTF! :saywhat:

Now that's quite alarming. So many practical jokes could have been played that day.


----------



## GingerPanda

hanibal766 said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Oh my god, I know.
> 
> Shortly before DH and I got married (I was 19), we were walking around the mall. I noticed a security guard following us around, and thought it was kind of weird. He was watching DH like a hawk! Finally, when DH wandered far enough away, he snuck up to me and whispered "Are you okay?" Apparently he thought DH was abducting me from my mom or something! WTF! :saywhat:
> 
> Now that's quite alarming. So many practical jokes could have been played that day.Click to expand...

Tell me about it. Later I was talking to DH about it. I was like "Why couldn't I have just started crying and said you wanted to touch me in special places?!" He was like "Are you trying to get me arrested?"


----------



## tsyhanochka

I'm loving these stories. I've always looked older than I am. My bff though has really adorable dimples that make her look way younger she hates it.


----------



## hanibal766

bubbles82 said:


> I recently had someone knock on the door and ask if my mum and dad were in?!

Oh dear! 

We'll all be grateful for our youthful looks one day you know!! 

But, it is going to take some getting used to when I do have to walk into Mothercare with people thinking I'm so young and then start buying nipple pumps and the like... 

May just have to do that online... :haha:


----------



## hanibal766

GingerPanda said:


> hanibal766 said:
> 
> 
> :laugh2::laugh2: That's hilarious.
> 
> I love lego too. I still have the lego house that I built with my dad when I was about 8.
> 
> Urghhh... some people can be so rude. And the preaching, man, I hate the preaching...
> 
> I look younger than I am also, a couple of days before my 30th birthday I went and bought a bottle of champagne and the guy asked me for ID. I wanted to kiss him (especially as remember you only need be 18 here in the UK).
> But last month I was at the self check out scanning my bottle of wine *(I'm not an alchy btw)* and the guy came over to take the tab off the bottle, I got my purse out to get my debit card out and he laughed and said 'It's ok, YOU don't need your ID' *chuckle chuckle*. I just looked at him and said 'Well young man, I wasn't getting any ID out but since I'm such an old lady does your mother know your not at school?'
> 
> That shut him up. :jo:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Oh man. I go through phases of alcoholism. Sometimes I drink a lot, and then I will go months without drinking. My husband now hides the whiskey, as I drank half a bottle of Jameson for breakfast on St. Patrick's day.Click to expand...


Well, sometimes it just needs to be done. :drunk:

Make the most of it - we'll be such lightweights after 9 months of being preggers. Although I am having a 'dry January', I was bought a delicious bottle of Baileys with orange for Christmas, so if I am lucky enough to get my BFP the OH is going to have to hide that very, very far away.

But if drinks it himself, there's gonna be trouble. :growlmad:


----------



## GingerPanda

Okay, so I figured I'd attach some pictures. We have several hundred dollars worth of Legos. This is not all of them: 

https://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad117/MondaysPandemic/legos_zps2b37ae87.jpg

There's also some Magic: The Gathering cards on there.


https://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad117/MondaysPandemic/nerdystuff_zps1de3e48e.jpg

Some of our Dungeons & Dragons stuff and more Magic cards. :haha:

Don't even make me show you our giant stack of video games.

https://www.sherv.net/cm/emo/funny/1/nerd-smiley.gif




*EDIT:* Yes. That is a sword in the first picture leaning against the bookshelf. One of many. :rofl:


----------



## hanibal766

Oh wow, that's awesome! :p 

You are going to be such fun parents (if you allow them to play with it all of course, not sure I would).
and you have a sword? Wow. I like swords. My OH has a sword. A samurai. But I prefer the broad sword/medieval type swords.

What a collection though! 

I love all the fantasy stuff, I'm more of a book worm though. Love Game of Throne books, Robin Hobb, Tolkien etc etc. :book:


----------



## Skyler2014

Haha loved reading those stories. I've always looked my age or older. But I'm 20 so it would look really bad if I looked younger and was buying pregnancy tests and stuff although I buy most ttc stuff online except my prenatals because its a small town that can't keep secrets lol. :bfn: on ic today :( 17dpo, guess that means I'm out. Af still hasn't shown though


----------



## GingerPanda

Yes! We love the medieval weapons as well. We have a one-handed, one-and-a-half-handed, and a two-handed sword. The two-handed is the one in the picture. We have at least three daggers, two bows, and two staves. I had a samurai sword when I was in high school and obsessed with Japanese stuff and anime. I gave it to my nephew when I moved North for DH.

We also have a TON of Nerf guns and two big Nerf swords that we wage wars with in the living room. We love toys, haha. No real guns, though, and I like it that way.

We love fantasy too. We've been cuddling in bed watching the LOTR movies bits at a time before going to sleep lately.


----------



## GingerPanda

I just took a Dollar Tree test.


:bfn:


----------



## Sbmack

You guys are cracking me up! 

BFN's are not funny though. So sorry Gingerpanda. I took one too this morning and also got a bfn :( 

I've been feeling pretty shitty all day, but this thread just made me laugh. Thanks, ladies!


----------



## vietmamsie

I also look really young and my husband looks really old (he's 6 foot 6 and has a massive beard and a pony tail). He has been mistaken for my dad on many occasions and people are always shocked when they find out we're married... they always make comments about our massive age difference. I'm only a month younger than him! Poor guy!


----------



## Skyler2014

Lol that's hilarious vietmamsie.


----------



## Dragonfly

One less religious person posting on my news feed due to the fact she sent me nasty messages for no reason and went hell on me on my profile. Even my parents deleted her. Why are woman around here mental? she complained about my cloth nappy post, called me names. Send me a nasty message about bringing a 3rd child in the world and how she felt sorry for my kids and insulted my parents. Well least I wont have to look at that bull about angel feathers and god on my news feed any more. Maybe she should take some of the advice she sends out.


----------



## Sbmack

I was at a block party in my neighborhood this summer. Some of the houses are seasonal cottages. One women asked if I lived in my house with my parents. I pointed to my husband and explained that we bought the house three years ago. She got a kick out of it, especially when I told her I was 31. The kicker (although it's more annoying now than funny) is that my mother and her husband are now living with us. So yes, I do live in the house with my parents, but it's my house. 

Dragonfly, that women sounds crazy!


----------



## GingerPanda

Dragonfly said:


> One less religious person posting on my news feed due to the fact she sent me nasty messages for no reason and went hell on me on my profile. Even my parents deleted her. Why are woman around here mental? she complained about my cloth nappy post, called me names. Send me a nasty message about bringing a 3rd child in the world and how she felt sorry for my kids and insulted my parents. Well least I wont have to look at that bull about angel feathers and god on my news feed any more. Maybe she should take some of the advice she sends out.

Sorry. Good for you for blocking her.

I once posted a status about how people should love their neighbors, and somebody commented on it telling me I was an athiest (I call myself agnostic), and I had no business posting something from the Bible. Really? Some of the stuff "Jesus" taught was good stuff! Do I believe he was the "son of god"? No.


----------



## Dragonfly

Like you cant be good without a bible ? yeah a girl who is a friend was shocked how nice I am for an atheist. humm.


----------



## GingerPanda

I've been told that, too! I always want to say "And you're very judgmental for a Christian."


----------



## pbl_ge

This thread is hard to keep up with now! I've been distracted by a very sick dog, too, but he's feeling much better today.

Sorry to all of you for having to deal with crazy people.

Sorry for the BFN Ginger. Sounds like you're not sure when you O'ed? Hopefully you're wrong about the timing, so this month isn't out for you yet.

Great news, Viet! When do you get another HCG test?

Glad things are looking good for you, Bubbles and Tsy! And I much prefer that those with BFPs stick around, as opposed to those who get preggers and never come by to even say hello again. :nope: You all know that I'm a fan of putting pregnancy tickers in spoilers, but I'd rather see folks than not!

Sorry you felt bad yesterday, Sb. I'm been feeling rather gloomy here, too. Today I feel really crampy and pre-AF, but I'm supposedly only 9 dpo, so I don't know what that's about. 

:hi: to all you lovely Godless heathens!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Eh, I think I'm out. I'm not sure when I O'd, but it was at least 20 days ago or so. My body hates me. I haven't been trying for a whole year yet, but I'm starting to feel like I'll never see that BFP.

And if I don't get one by the end of March, my doctor wants to start running tests. Probably expensive tests. :dohh:


----------



## hanibal766

GingerPanda said:


> I just took a Dollar Tree test.
> 
> 
> :bfn:

Oh that's rubbish. But if AF hasn't showed up don't count yourself out yet!


----------



## GingerPanda

Hah, thanks. I do think I'm out, though. It's been almost the time of a whole cycle for me just from when I O'd.


----------



## hanibal766

GingerPanda said:


> Yes! We love the medieval weapons as well. We have a one-handed, one-and-a-half-handed, and a two-handed sword. The two-handed is the one in the picture. We have at least three daggers, two bows, and two staves. I had a samurai sword when I was in high school and obsessed with Japanese stuff and anime. I gave it to my nephew when I moved North for DH.
> 
> We also have a TON of Nerf guns and two big Nerf swords that we wage wars with in the living room. We love toys, haha. No real guns, though, and I like it that way.
> 
> We love fantasy too. We've been cuddling in bed watching the LOTR movies bits at a time before going to sleep lately.

Whoah that's cool! I know where I'm going if there's ever a zombie infestation! 

LOTR is excellent, watching it before bed is a good idea because hopefully it'll make your brain have excellent dreams. I often dream I'm a character in a book I'm reading and then wake up disappointed that I'm not, in fact, someone who can change into a wolf, have magic powers and talk to dragons.

Have you see The Hobbit yet?


----------



## pbl_ge

GingerPanda said:


> Eh, I think I'm out. I'm not sure when I O'd, but it was at least 20 days ago or so. My body hates me. I haven't been trying for a whole year yet, but I'm starting to feel like I'll never see that BFP.
> 
> And if I don't get one by the end of March, my doctor wants to start running tests. Probably expensive tests. :dohh:

I'm confused. I see only two possibilities:
1. You're pregnant.
2. You didn't ovulate when you thought you did.

Confused about any other option. Have you ever temped for a cycle to verify that you're ovulating? OPKs can tell you when your body is gearing up for it, but not confirm that it actually happened. Only temps or those expensive blood tests can tell you for sure.


----------



## GingerPanda

hanibal766 said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Yes! We love the medieval weapons as well. We have a one-handed, one-and-a-half-handed, and a two-handed sword. The two-handed is the one in the picture. We have at least three daggers, two bows, and two staves. I had a samurai sword when I was in high school and obsessed with Japanese stuff and anime. I gave it to my nephew when I moved North for DH.
> 
> We also have a TON of Nerf guns and two big Nerf swords that we wage wars with in the living room. We love toys, haha. No real guns, though, and I like it that way.
> 
> We love fantasy too. We've been cuddling in bed watching the LOTR movies bits at a time before going to sleep lately.
> 
> Whoah that's cool! I know where I'm going if there's ever a zombie infestation!
> 
> LOTR is excellent, watching it before bed is a good idea because hopefully it'll make your brain have excellent dreams. I often dream I'm a character in a book I'm reading and then wake up disappointed that I'm not, in fact, someone who can change into a wolf, have magic powers and talk to dragons.
> 
> Have you see The Hobbit yet?Click to expand...

Yes, we saw The Hobbit a couple of days after it came out! Martin Freeman makes an excellent Bilbo, haha. I liked him as John Watson in the Sherkock series as well.




pbl_ge said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Eh, I think I'm out. I'm not sure when I O'd, but it was at least 20 days ago or so. My body hates me. I haven't been trying for a whole year yet, but I'm starting to feel like I'll never see that BFP.
> 
> And if I don't get one by the end of March, my doctor wants to start running tests. Probably expensive tests. :dohh:
> 
> I'm confused. I see only two possibilities:
> 1. You're pregnant.
> 2. You didn't ovulate when you thought you did.
> 
> Confused about any other option. Have you ever temped for a cycle to verify that you're ovulating? OPKs can tell you when your body is gearing up for it, but not confirm that it actually happened. Only temps or those expensive blood tests can tell you for sure.Click to expand...

I have never temped, and this cycle was the first time I'd used OPKs. I tried to use FF, but apparently my cycles are too weird for it or something. It kept messing up, so I quit. Maybe I should try temping, but I will be out of town in a hotel with DH during the time I'm supposed to O. He already says I'm obsessed with TTC. No way I can use a thermometer around him. :haha:


So I felt what I thought was CM and went to the bathroom, and it looks like AF has *officially* started now. Gooooodie.


----------



## pbl_ge

:hugs: for AF. Booo!

Other halves rarely appreciate how difficult/consuming this stuff can be. Can you whip him into shape? :haha: It would likely be really helpful to have temps from a cycle or two charted when you go to see a fertility specialist. It's seriously the most informative thing you could do. I usually take my temp under the covers to try not to disturb my OH. Temping is soooooo common and important to TTC, so don't let OH stop you if you want to do it! :thumbup:


----------



## bubbles82

Glad your dog is getting better Pbl!

Another big thumbs up for temping over here, so glad I discovered it!


----------



## hanibal766

GingerPanda said:


> hanibal766 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Yes! We love the medieval weapons as well. We have a one-handed, one-and-a-half-handed, and a two-handed sword. The two-handed is the one in the picture. We have at least three daggers, two bows, and two staves. I had a samurai sword when I was in high school and obsessed with Japanese stuff and anime. I gave it to my nephew when I moved North for DH.
> 
> We also have a TON of Nerf guns and two big Nerf swords that we wage wars with in the living room. We love toys, haha. No real guns, though, and I like it that way.
> 
> We love fantasy too. We've been cuddling in bed watching the LOTR movies bits at a time before going to sleep lately.
> 
> Whoah that's cool! I know where I'm going if there's ever a zombie infestation!
> 
> LOTR is excellent, watching it before bed is a good idea because hopefully it'll make your brain have excellent dreams. I often dream I'm a character in a book I'm reading and then wake up disappointed that I'm not, in fact, someone who can change into a wolf, have magic powers and talk to dragons.
> 
> Have you see The Hobbit yet?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we saw The Hobbit a couple of days after it came out! Martin Freeman makes an excellent Bilbo, haha. I liked him as John Watson in the Sherkock series as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Eh, I think I'm out. I'm not sure when I O'd, but it was at least 20 days ago or so. My body hates me. I haven't been trying for a whole year yet, but I'm starting to feel like I'll never see that BFP.
> 
> And if I don't get one by the end of March, my doctor wants to start running tests. Probably expensive tests. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm confused. I see only two possibilities:
> 1. You're pregnant.
> 2. You didn't ovulate when you thought you did.
> 
> Confused about any other option. Have you ever temped for a cycle to verify that you're ovulating? OPKs can tell you when your body is gearing up for it, but not confirm that it actually happened. Only temps or those expensive blood tests can tell you for sure.Click to expand...
> 
> I have never temped, and this cycle was the first time I'd used OPKs. I tried to use FF, but apparently my cycles are too weird for it or something. It kept messing up, so I quit. Maybe I should try temping, but I will be out of town in a hotel with DH during the time I'm supposed to O. He already says I'm obsessed with TTC. No way I can use a thermometer around him. :haha:
> 
> 
> So I felt what I thought was CM and went to the bathroom, and it looks like AF has *officially* started now. Gooooodie.Click to expand...

Oh no I'm sorry to hear that GingerPanda :hugs: 

I don't temp or do Obk's either so if I don't get my BFP this month I'm going to give them ago. So many women on here talk about them and how good charting is, but I guess it will take a while to get used to, especially if you do have irregular cycles. 

FX'd for your next cycle! :thumbup: (and if your bloke gets funny about you temping, tell him that you'll take his temperature for him while he's asleep - where the sun don't shine! :haha: )


----------



## GingerPanda

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

What a waste of a thermometer!


----------



## hanibal766

GingerPanda said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> What a waste of a thermometer!

Well you'd definitely need to buy a spare!!


----------



## GingerPanda

He's a sound sleeper, but not THAT sound. Haha.


----------



## pbl_ge

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww....


----------



## GingerPanda

Plus, he would want revenge.

Do unto your husband only what you would still find it worth it after he teabags you to wake you up in the morning. Life lessons.


----------



## Sbmack

Haha. My dh used to teabag me all the time. It's like he is a child. I'd be working on my computer and all of the sudden something's on my shoulder. I probably laughed the first time so it encouraged him. 

So sorry about AF Ginger. 

Plb, hope your're feeling better today. Glad your dog is ok.

I'm in a better mood...still spotting though so most likely out. I think I may try charting next month. I want to make sure I'm O'ing.


----------



## Skyler2014

I'm charting next cycle too.... Whenever that may be...I may have had two Lh surges this cycle one on Cd16, one on Cd 31 so according to ff's calendar Af is now due on the 20th which will bring me to a 46 day cycle! Yikes


----------



## tsyhanochka

I agree with temping. My Dr was glad I had so that we could start other tests on specific CDs. And it ruled out ovulation problems for the most part and since my temps seemed to stay up until AF it meant hormones were likely where they should be. She said that's the easy part and to have had my few months it meant we could go to other steps first. Thankfully I didn't need further testing as that was my month. But I know in the future I'll temp sooner for sure.

Good luck with the charting. FF was easy enough. And don't bother with the paid version. The important bits are free. I got a 90day subscription. Wouldn't have renewed it. 

Just my 2cents


----------



## Skyler2014

Thanks tsyhanochka. I was actually wondering about that VIP membership.


----------



## vietmamsie

pbl_ge said:


> This thread is hard to keep up with now! I've been distracted by a very sick dog, too, but he's feeling much better today.
> 
> Sorry to all of you for having to deal with crazy people.
> 
> Sorry for the BFN Ginger. Sounds like you're not sure when you O'ed? Hopefully you're wrong about the timing, so this month isn't out for you yet.
> 
> Great news, Viet! When do you get another HCG test?
> 
> Glad things are looking good for you, Bubbles and Tsy! And I much prefer that those with BFPs stick around, as opposed to those who get preggers and never come by to even say hello again. :nope: You all know that I'm a fan of putting pregnancy tickers in spoilers, but I'd rather see folks than not!
> 
> Sorry you felt bad yesterday, Sb. I'm been feeling rather gloomy here, too. Today I feel really crampy and pre-AF, but I'm supposedly only 9 dpo, so I don't know what that's about.
> 
> :hi: to all you lovely Godless heathens!!!

Crampy and pre-AF feelings at 9dpo? sounds like good signs to me. I felt for sure I was going to get AF a few days early at 10dpo, but instead got my first faint line this cycle. Positive energy being sent your way!


----------



## vietmamsie

Girls, you need to hop on the temping train! It might be frustrating at first and take a cycle or two before you understand it, but it's really awesome and works. I plan to continue temping after pregnancy as a was to NOT get pregnant. Much better to go natural than deal with the pill/shots/etc.

As for FF, they offer you free VIP for the first 30 or 60 days. I really liked it and went ahead about bought 90 more days of VIP. Once it expired, i was going to get it again, but found the free version just as helpful. Once you start to get it down, the VIP extras don't really matter. Oh, but they will throw you a few more free weeks of VIP here and there. I actually had this past tww in VIP which was fun because of the pregnancy spotter stats and what not.


----------



## vietmamsie

also, since my cycles were really irregular, i found that learning and charting my cervical position was very helpful and essential to me when figuring out my fertile window. My CM was also helpful, but sense I never really have EWCM, figuring out my fertile CP was important. It takes weeks of feeling around in there to really understand the subtle differences, but it works!


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, everyone. Maybe I will give temping a try, then!

I think what might have messed FF up for me was I went back several months and added in my AF dates all the way to the present. It freaked OUT.


----------



## Sbmack

Thanks for all the thoughts on temping. Will be starting tomorrow as AF came today. That stupid witch came a day early, which makes this cycle only 25 days with an 11 day lp. On the one hand I'm glad my cycles are short because I get more chances to try, but on the other hand, they are too short and my spotting makes me think I may have some issues. I should be leaving for work now, but I just want to cry. Ttc has hurt my job performance. I was really trying to not care about it so much this month, but it's impossible not to.


----------



## MMW430

Sbmack said:


> Thanks for all the thoughts on temping. Will be starting tomorrow as AF came today. That stupid witch came a day early, which makes this cycle only 25 days with an 11 day lp. On the one hand I'm glad my cycles are short because I get more chances to try, but on the other hand, they are too short and my spotting makes me think I may have some issues. I should be leaving for work now, but I just want to cry. Ttc has hurt my job performance. I was really trying to not care about it so much this month, but it's impossible not to.

Oh, I know. I'm at work right now. All I do is sit here and OBSESS about TTC. I'm obsess more about it at work than I do at home!:wacko:


----------



## pbl_ge

Sbmack said:


> Thanks for all the thoughts on temping. Will be starting tomorrow as AF came today. That stupid witch came a day early, which makes this cycle only 25 days with an 11 day lp. On the one hand I'm glad my cycles are short because I get more chances to try, but on the other hand, they are too short and my spotting makes me think I may have some issues. I should be leaving for work now, but I just want to cry. Ttc has hurt my job performance. I was really trying to not care about it so much this month, but it's impossible not to.

Hugs for AF, sb. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Have you ever tried a B complex? It made my spotting disappear, and lots of women say it lengthens their LPs. 

I'm right behind you, I suspect. Despite Viet's optimism (thanks for that, chica :winkwink:) I'd wager a lot of money that I'm out this month. I don't free pregnant like I did last time *at all*. I mostly feel crappy and premenstrual, in that I want to watch sentimental movies and shove bad food in my face kind of way.


----------



## Sbmack

I was pretty sure I was out this month so I don't know why I'm so upset. I hope you're wrong about yourself Plb! I just started taking a B complex. I stopped after I o'd because I wasn't sure if I was supposed to take it the whole cycle. 

So I called my obgyn office today to see about scheduling an infertility appt. and they had an opening Friday morning. Now I'm kind of freaking out about the whole thing. I was thinking that it would take a month or two to get in and I'd have a chance to do some temping. I'm afraid the dr. is going to be mad that it's only been 10 months trying. I called to schedule today though because I just feel like something is wrong. A 25 day cycle seems too short.


----------



## MMW430

Sbmack said:


> I was pretty sure I was out this month so I don't know why I'm so upset. I hope you're wrong about yourself Plb! I just started taking a B complex. I stopped after I o'd because I wasn't sure if I was supposed to take it the whole cycle.
> 
> So I called my obgyn office today to see about scheduling an infertility appt. and they had an opening Friday morning. Now I'm kind of freaking out about the whole thing. I was thinking that it would take a month or two to get in and I'd have a chance to do some temping. I'm afraid the dr. is going to be mad that it's only been 10 months trying. I called to schedule today though because I just feel like something is wrong. A 25 day cycle seems too short.

I wouldn't even worry about it. It's the doctor's job to help you, not be a jerk. I could tell that mine was just humoring me....until she sent me for bloodwork and realized I wasn't ovulating. She's been taking me seriously ever since.

AND if it makes you feel better, I was only trying for like....4 months. I'm sure I seemed like I was overreacting, but it made me feel better to go....and now I think about had I waited a year, potentially ALL those months would have been wasted.


----------



## pbl_ge

Sb, what kind of B complex are you on? The regular kind did nothing. The B50 or B100 is what most use. 

MMW, good for you for getting them to see you so soon! Hope you got everything worked out!


----------



## MMW430

pbl_ge said:


> Sb, what kind of B complex are you on? The regular kind did nothing. The B50 or B100 is what most use.
> 
> MMW, good for you for getting them to see you so soon! Hope you got everything worked out!

:thumbup: Second cycle on Femara and ovulating like a champ. :winkwink:


----------



## tsyhanochka

For what it's worth, I was having really sluggish and mostly brown periods pretty much for a good year. I picked up some red raspberry leaf tea and tried it (was willing to try anything while I waited out the year...) And I didn't follow the daily dose of a cup right away but I did notice a change and then I flaked for a few months and the cycle before my bfp I did drink a cup a day through my whole period and it was bright and red and heavier than it had been in years! (usually I was very light and short so this gave me some hope). 

I'm not selling it as a sure fire way to get a bfp but I did think it helped me have a more normal AF which is kind of important too. And I was feeling that my sluggish periods were a large part of my problem. I mean they just didn't seem healthy. 

I picked it up at a health food store, it's labelled as a uterine tonic. And I think I'll be taking it in my 3rd tri, if my midwife is ok with that. They say it should help with labour... and as I'm going for natural... I'll need all the natural help I can get LOL


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm going to try to go natural as well. I don't even want to give birth in a hospital. I want to do a water birth in a birthing center, but the closest one is two hours away. Not gonna work. So then I thought about doing a water birth at home with a midwife, but it's illegal for midwives to practice homebirths in Kentucky without a license... which they stopped issuing in the 70's.

So basically, the way I want to give birth is illegal. :dohh:


Kentucky has one of the highest C-Section rates. I do NOT want that!


----------



## Duckieshoes

I'm with ya ladies! I want to go natural, though I don't mind being in a hospital. My mom had no meds with her three kids, Neither of my grandmas did with each of their three kids either...so why would I think I need it when they don't? (not at ALL that there's a problem with women that want the meds...it's a personal decision to make and I won't make it for others)

My mom's advice is to talk with your doc about your birth plan and if they're not on board, find a new doc. They should honor your requests, and you can even ask the nurses to not offer the drugs to you either. Docs are prescribing pitocin early in labor to speed the process along...but darn it, I wanna let this happen naturally! Besides, if I'm anything like my mom, the labors will be SHORT. (She delivered my brother in 6 hours, me in 8 though she delayed the labor by putting her feet up for a few hours so that she could let my dad sleep...she didn't tell him either. And then for my sis, a whopping 4 hour delivery) 

I think ya just gotta be forceful, make sure they KNOW what you want. Discuss the fact you don't want meds and stick to it! I've told my husband I won't want it and told him that sometimes in labor people say things they don't mean, so if I ask for it, he should make sure I really do want it (he said he'd give it to me the first time though...lol, the man doesn't want me in pain! But my mom might be there too)


----------



## tsyhanochka

Midwives are licensed here and are permitted to do home births if everything looks ok after 37 weeks. And the best part... it's all covered under our provincial health care! Just like it would be with an OB and a hospital... just way less expensive for the gov't. So they are actually opening up some birth centres soon too. Which is cool, but they won't be ready in time for this little bean. 

I have a friend who discussed a drug free delivery with her husband. And they agreed on a 'safe word' for her to use if she really REALLY meant it when she asked for drugs. LOL I may need to go that route if I end up with a hospital birth.


----------



## GingerPanda

tsyhanochka said:


> Midwives are licensed here and are permitted to do home births if everything looks ok after 37 weeks. And the best part... it's all covered under our provincial health care! Just like it would be with an OB and a hospital... just way less expensive for the gov't. So they are actually opening up some birth centres soon too. Which is cool, but they won't be ready in time for this little bean.
> 
> I have a friend who discussed a drug free delivery with her husband. And they agreed on a 'safe word' for her to use if she really REALLY meant it when she asked for drugs. LOL I may need to go that route if I end up with a hospital birth.

Lucky. Here, a lot (if not most) of insurance companies won't cover home births or anything but a hospital. And my OB only works with one hospital... a bit cesarean-pushing Catholic one. I don't want any of those things in my birth experience. Hahaha.


----------



## tsyhanochka

The hospital our MF has privileges at has a 90% epidural rate... so I'm kinda freaked out about that. I was hoping for the community hospital in my neighbourhood but if our goal is a home birth it won't matter... and if we have complications that mean a hospital birth, the one we'll go to is one of the best so it's a silver lining. 

I love that your ticker says Nerdy Baby... I've had this conversation with my sister that my kid will have no hope of ever being cool with me as a mom LOL


----------



## GingerPanda

Hey, hey! Our babies will be all sorts of cool. Whether anyone else knows it or not! :haha:

If my kid doesn't come out screaming about wanting to fight dragons, I will be shocked. At the very least, I hope they like art and drawing. That's my biggest thing next to games. I drew my avatar picture.

I think my biggest fear is having a girly-girl. What would I do?!


----------



## GingerPanda

PS: Your ticker is also awesome. I particularly found myself giggling because the aliens in the new Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles show are called the Krang. Reminded me of that.


----------



## tsyhanochka

Well Krang was in the original TMNT cartoon that I watched.... he was the super villain that was just the brain.


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm too young to remember much of the original show except the song. I was more interested in Inspector Gadget at the time. Lol.

But the aliens are brains in robot suits.


----------



## tsyhanochka

GingerPanda said:


> I'm too young to remember much of the original show except the song. I was more interested in Inspector Gadget at the time. Lol.
> 
> But the aliens are brains in robot suits.

Yes that is what the original Krang was. He was stripped of his body and banished.

And I don't know what I'd do with a girly girl....or even a fashionably gay son...I'd be out of my depth for sure lol


----------



## GingerPanda

I am all of a sudden thinking of normal childhood things that scare the shit out of me. Like dolls, clowns, Sesame Street puppets, and people in mascot suits like at theme parks or Chuck E Cheese. I really hope my child does not like any of these things...

When I was little, my grandmother's guest bedroom was where she kept her collection of clown porcelain dolls. NIGHTMARES.


----------



## hanibal766

Well ladies, 

After me being such a BFN-phobe and not wanting to test early, even though I had loads of symptoms and I kept telling myself that I can only test the day after AF was due (15dpo), I have indeed been very patient and tested at 15dpo this morning. 
I discovered my fears were totally unfounded. I could have got a BFP days ago, because I got a VERY :bfp: this morning! :happydance:
:yipee::wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







test 15dpo.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## GingerPanda

Sure you don't need me to tweak that for you? :haha:


Holy crap! SUPER POSITIVE!

https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRDWr5QJ4Nqk-DMNTkrJDU3FGZ0ptg99IWarAFMh7g6DQkDiKm84RLbfDsK


----------



## Skyler2014

Wow nice lines!


----------



## tsyhanochka

Wait to go Hanibal!!!! It looks like mine! I got a super positive too. And I also held out until AF was due because I just couldn't believe that what I was feeling were symptoms at all.

Congrats! Looks like this thread is picking up many BFP which is great!

We can talk heathen babies on the thread that I see pbl had actually started:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...agnostic-non-religious-secular-humanists.html

But of course still hanging out here... cause this is a great group of ladies and I wouldn't want to lose touch!


----------



## Sbmack

Hannibal, how amazing. Congratulations!!!

Gingerpanda, I had an aunt that had an insane collection of American Girl dolls. Maybe that's not what they were called...I'm not really sure, but they were super realistic and they were scary. I was a child at the time and I didn't like them. I hope if I have a little girl, she will think they're creepy too.


----------



## bubbles82

Ooh BFP! Congrats Hannibal, well done for being so patient, lovely lines!


----------



## GingerPanda

Sbmack said:


> Gingerpanda, I had an aunt that had an insane collection of American Girl dolls. Maybe that's not what they were called...I'm not really sure, but they were super realistic and they were scary. I was a child at the time and I didn't like them. I hope if I have a little girl, she will think they're creepy too.

Ugh, yes. The American Girl dolls. Super realistic dolls that you can order to look just like doll versions of your kid. With their creepy, lifeless glass bead eyes. Ever staring, ever following. Waiting to suck out your soul. *shudder*

I hate dolls. I was more of a dig in the dirt for worms and odd-shaped rocks that I could call "fossils" kind of kid. I was obsessed with dinosaurs. Haha.


----------



## Sbmack

I just came back from my first fertility appt. Luckily, today was cd3 so they did bloodwork. The dr. also did an endometrial biopsy. A long skinny tube was inserted into my uterus. It did not feel good at all. It hurt more than the sonohysterography. I have another appt. scheduled for next Friday for an ultrasound to check follicle development. Ill get my bloodwork results then too. Because I keep getting vaginosis, the dr. recommends IUI right away. I am very excited! I also met with thier insurance specialist and she told me I have very good insurance. It covers 80% of all treatments and there's no limit on IUI cycles. I left the appointment in a much better mood. Also, the dr. never said anything about me coming in at 10 months instead of a year.


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh, wow. I can't believe your insurance covers it! That's so great! Did they already do a SA for OH?


----------



## pbl_ge

Glad to hear your appointment went well, Sb!!!! And congrats to Hanibal!


----------



## Sbmack

GingerPanda said:


> Oh, wow. I can't believe your insurance covers it! That's so great! Did they already do a SA for OH?

He's going to do it Monday morning. I will get the results at my next appt. I am so happy to be getting some answers. 

I hope everyone has a fabulous weekend! I have a birthday dinner tonight with my girlfriends and tomorrow DH and I are driving an hour to go to the most amazing sushi restaurant. Hopefully, I won't be able to have sushi soon! 

Plb, how are you doing? Have you tested?

MMW, where are you in your cycle?


----------



## pbl_ge

Sbmack said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Oh, wow. I can't believe your insurance covers it! That's so great! Did they already do a SA for OH?
> 
> He's going to do it Monday morning. I will get the results at my next appt. I am so happy to be getting some answers.
> 
> I hope everyone has a fabulous weekend! I have a birthday dinner tonight with my girlfriends and tomorrow DH and I are driving an hour to go to the most amazing sushi restaurant. Hopefully, I won't be able to have sushi soon!
> 
> Plb, how are you doing? Have you tested?
> 
> MMW, where are you in your cycle?Click to expand...

I haven't tested because I'm 99% positive I'm not pregnant. I just feel craptacular and PMSy. Just waiting for AF so we can try again, and hoping that I don't ovulate early next month when OH and I will be on different sides of the country. 

Good luck with all your tests, Sb!!


----------



## GingerPanda

I created a little banner for our group, here!



https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/religionfreettc_zpse89f851e.gif

Code:
[plain][URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-groups/943215-support-thread-all-atheist-agnostic-non-religious-secular-humanist-ttcers.html"][IMG]https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/religionfreettc_zpse89f851e.gif[/IMG][/URL][/plain]



I also made one for the ladies who are already preggo:

https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/religionfreemtb_zps13a36122.gif

Code:
[plain][URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1141715-support-thread-all-atheist-agnostic-non-religious-secular-humanists.html"][IMG]https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/religionfreemtb_zps13a36122.gif[/IMG][/URL][/plain]

I am soooooooooo glad I finally figured out how to make code show up. :haha:


----------



## hanibal766

GingerPanda said:


> I created a little banner for our group, here!
> 
> 
> 
> https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/religionfreettc_zpse89f851e.gif
> 
> Code:
> [plain][URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-groups/943215-support-thread-all-atheist-agnostic-non-religious-secular-humanist-ttcers.html"][IMG]https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/religionfreettc_zpse89f851e.gif[/IMG][/URL][/plain]
> 
> I also made one for the ladies who are already preggo:
> 
> https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/religionfreemtb_zps13a36122.gif
> 
> Code:
> [plain][URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1141715-support-thread-all-atheist-agnostic-non-religious-secular-humanists.html"][IMG]https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/religionfreemtb_zps13a36122.gif[/IMG][/URL][/plain]
> 
> I am soooooooooo glad I finally figured out how to make code show up. :haha:

This is awesome, thanks GingerPanda!

As you can see I already have it in action! :thumbup:


----------



## GingerPanda

Glad you like it!


----------



## pbl_ge

The :witch: came early this month. Sigh.


----------



## vietmamsie

have to disagree, I loved dolls as a kid! I actually had all the historical American Girl Dolls, all 6 of them, plus all their beds and clothes and everything. They came out when I was a kid and were really neat back then. The ones they make now just look cheap.

Hanibal!!!! Congrats! Great news! Those lines look great!


----------



## vietmamsie

So things just got a little more interesting at my scan.

We saw a very healthy looking sac and yoke measuring at 4 weeks, 5 days. Basically if these dates are right, then it's immaculate conception... this cycle we were on a break, and we dtd the two days before O, the day of and the day after. We didn't dtd again until after I had gotten a positive hpt. I should have measured 5 weeks 4 days.

The doctor was moving the thing around and looked announced that the early dating could be due to twins! From one angle it looks like one sac, but from another angle it looks like two! It would make sense that the dating is measuring early if it's twins, but it would explain the low hcg tests I had at 18dpo. The doctor at first seemed sure it was twins, but then seemed to think it was a single pregnancy. My husband went white, I nearly passed out. Basically I'm going in next week for ANOTHER scan. We'll know more than. Whatever it is, she said it looks healthy. We just have to wait to find out more. I'm even more excited/nervous than before!


----------



## tsyhanochka

OMG Viet! Possibly twins. Either way healthy sac!!! That is very exciting.

Ginger thanks for the work. I'll add it to my signature when I'm on my comp again. 

SB so glad the Dr was good and that you have a plan that works for you AND that your insurance clovers so much. Mine wouldn't have covered a thing so fertility drs were not an option. Anything our provincial health care covered for diagnostic reasons was as much as we could do. So we would know if we had a chance or should look at adoption .

HUGS ladies!!!


----------



## vietmamsie

Just a possibility. I'm still a little confused if there were two yoke sacs or two gestation sacs. It's all just so small, it's hard to see.


----------



## tsyhanochka

Well it all looks blurry to me. Even my 9wk scan that turned into 10wk....it was a blob with a flutter in the middle.

I'm clearly not the sentimental type. LOL


----------



## Sbmack

Wow, Viet so exciting. Glad e everything is going well. 

How are all you pregnant heathens feeling? Any sickness or weird cravings yet?


----------



## Sbmack

pbl_ge said:


> The :witch: came early this month. Sigh.

So sorry Pbl!! :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

So today I was told off by a Christian in a home schooling group on facebook. I asked an unrelated question about activities for kids and got told to bring them to church groups, I informed them that I was atheist and didnt go to church so clearly wasnt sending my children there as they have no religion either. Apparently making my children atheist isnt fair and I should let them have the choice. from a woman whos children she made Christian. Sigh. Little bit fed up with being treated like crap by certain religious people because of what I choose to raise my children by, while they do the same thing for their own but with God. I dont care who believes in what shame some wouldnt feel the same.Thats not the first time in home ed groups thats happened, maybe I will find one that hasnt so many judgemental Christians soon.


----------



## tsyhanochka

Yeah...." those" Christians bug me most. I thought there was a line in their bible about 'judge not lest ye be judged'.... but I'm a heathen what do I know.

DH and I discussed it. We won't hide religion from our kids and if they discover something on their own then we will let them go. But I'm not church shopping for the sake of exposure. Just answering questions honestly and openly.

Sucks you got treated like that. Silly jerk parents


----------



## GingerPanda

Yeah, I think we're just going to raise our kids and not really bring up religion other than to say different people personally believe different things, and that's okay. You can believe what you want. Mama doesn't believe it, and Daddy's neutral, but that doesn't mean you have to be. :shrug:


----------



## Skyler2014

Yeah, unfortunately DF is a catholic...not a practicing one but he does believe. Ugh. So we will likely send them to Sunday school. I went to Sunday school when I was 10-12 and then I discovered science. Anyways, I've told him that if they don't want to go, they don't have to. I'm not hiding the fact that mommy's an atheist. I won't bring it up but if they ask I'm not lying just like I didn't lie to DF's bible-thumping little sister


----------



## GingerPanda

I used to have to go to Sunday School when I was visiting my grandmother. My parents never went to church, so I hated having to go. It was so BORING. And at a certain point, I was kind of like "Okay, so... You don't believe in the observable science of evolution... but a man in the stars making a woman out of the rib of a dude, then she gets duped by a talking snake into eating a magic apple, and thus screws the rest of the world forever is totally legit? Okay, I'm out."


----------



## Skyler2014

Haha yeah me too. I got into science and learned about evoloution. Actually even before that. Dinosaurs. If "god" created all living things and light and all that in seven days how did the dinosaurs exist thousands (millions?) of years before human life. It didn't ever mention dinosaurs in the bible because when the bible was written they hadn't discovered dinosaurs yet. I'm pretty sure I stopped believing in god around the same time as Santa, maybe a couple years later but I did think when I found out they weren't real that maybe he wasn't too.


----------



## GingerPanda

Yeah, I think that was the biggest thing that kinda turned me off of creationism. Dinosaurs. I was totally obsessed with them as a kid, and was telling my parents all about their evolution even before I realized that my family would probably condemn me to hell as a four year old for knowing all of it. :haha:


----------



## Skyler2014

:rofl: luckily for me once my sister and I brought it up and presented our reasoning my parents (dad and step-mom) agreed and decided they didn't believe these stories either so obviously weren't true believers since they could listen to logic. My brother still believed in him, but that was years ago, he might be on par with the rest of us heathens now


----------



## Sbmack

We got the results from the SA yesterday. Dh's swimmers are great. I'm relieved and feeling good about the IUI! 

Also, on the recommendation of my dr., i'm starting accupunture tomorrow. Feeling a little nervous about that.


----------



## GingerPanda

Glad to hear your DH's SA came back great! Good luck with the IUI!


----------



## vietmamsie

My body responded really well to acu. I started right when we started ttc and continued for the first 7 cycles. It helped regulate my body and cycles post BC. I started with 60+ day cycles and ended with 31 day cycles. This last cycle, I didn't do any acu and winded up preggo with strong seed... maybe just a coincidence?


----------



## Sbmack

vietmamsie said:


> My body responded really well to acu. I started right when we started ttc and continued for the first 7 cycles. It helped regulate my body and cycles post BC. I started with 60+ day cycles and ended with 31 day cycles. This last cycle, I didn't do any acu and winded up preggo with strong seed... maybe just a coincidence?

The acu appt. went well today. He specializes in fertility treatments. It was kind of strange talking to him about my flow, spotting and cm.... He recommends chinese herbs too, but I'm going to wait and see what my dr. says tomorrow at my ultrasound. They don't want you to combine Chinese herbs with Western medicine like Clomid.


----------



## vietmamsie

ok, had my scan and it showed just one gestational sac! Whew! We were worried there for a bit about he whole twins thing!

Everything looked great, I'm measuring 5 weeks 5 days, still a few days behind where I should be (6 weeks 3days) but catching up since the last scan! My doctor said they can't really date me until they see the fetus, which will happen at the next scan in 2 weeks. No heart beat yet, but this little bean is looking healthy and normal!


----------



## tsyhanochka

Congrats Viet. Glad things are looking good. Yay for follow up scans!!!!


----------



## Sbmack

Great news Viet!! When I was young I always said I wanted twins. The thought scares me now. Yay for one sac.


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay, Viet!


----------



## vietmamsie

Sbmack said:


> Great news Viet!! When I was young I always said I wanted twins. The thought scares me now. Yay for one sac.

It's funny when they first thought I had twins all I could think about was just how happy my 8 year old self would have been! Now the whole idea of twins is just so scary!


----------



## Sbmack

I just got back from my ultrasound. I have a 19.8 follicle, which they said is a good size. I misunderstood and won't be doing IUI tis cycle. They require an HSG first and I have to get my cd21 bloodwork done, which I'll do next week. They sent me home with instructions to bd today, Sunday, Tuesday and Thursday. My cd3 bloodwork all came back normal.

I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## hanibal766

vietmamsie said:


> ok, had my scan and it showed just one gestational sac! Whew! We were worried there for a bit about he whole twins thing!
> 
> Everything looked great, I'm measuring 5 weeks 5 days, still a few days behind where I should be (6 weeks 3days) but catching up since the last scan! My doctor said they can't really date me until they see the fetus, which will happen at the next scan in 2 weeks. No heart beat yet, but this little bean is looking healthy and normal!

Yay congratulations viet!! That's great news :happydance:

It's great that you're getting so many scans, I won't be getting my first until 12 weeks! I really can't wait that long! I'm 5 weeks 2 days at the moment, or at least that's what I've estimated, but if I go by the date of my last AF (which was actually the first day of an early MC), I am apparently 6 weeks (which is what my ticker says). It would be great to have a scan to know for sure!

Are you having any symptoms yet? I have been feeling absolutely shattered since getting my BFP, but the last couple of days I've had a bit more energy. 

Hi to all the other girls!! :wave:


----------



## tsyhanochka

Sbmack said:


> I just got back from my ultrasound. I have a 19.8 follicle, which they said is a good size. I misunderstood and won't be doing IUI tis cycle. They require an HSG first and I have to get my cd21 bloodwork done, which I'll do next week. They sent me home with instructions to bd today, Sunday, Tuesday and Thursday. My cd3 bloodwork all came back normal.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend!

Good luck with everything. Did they show you the egg? When I went for my diagnostic US they also saw a nearly mature egg and said I should get busy that weekend. And luckily that was it for us. It's really neat to know that I saw the egg that made this baby. My DH thinks that made him focus more knowing the egg was there..... not like all those temping and opks weren't enough or anything...and he wasn't there to see it but whatever...MEN!

Maybe you'll catch it this cycle. But at least you know where you are going if you don't. That helped me a lot. Just knowing what to expect next.

:hugs: and luck!


----------



## GingerPanda

Ugh, come oooooon. I want a bfp so bad. I'm starting to really hate my body. :dohh:


----------



## vietmamsie

hanibal766 said:


> vietmamsie said:
> 
> 
> ok, had my scan and it showed just one gestational sac! Whew! We were worried there for a bit about he whole twins thing!
> 
> Everything looked great, I'm measuring 5 weeks 5 days, still a few days behind where I should be (6 weeks 3days) but catching up since the last scan! My doctor said they can't really date me until they see the fetus, which will happen at the next scan in 2 weeks. No heart beat yet, but this little bean is looking healthy and normal!
> 
> Yay congratulations viet!! That's great news :happydance:
> 
> It's great that you're getting so many scans, I won't be getting my first until 12 weeks! I really can't wait that long! I'm 5 weeks 2 days at the moment, or at least that's what I've estimated, but if I go by the date of my last AF (which was actually the first day of an early MC), I am apparently 6 weeks (which is what my ticker says). It would be great to have a scan to know for sure!
> 
> Are you having any symptoms yet? I have been feeling absolutely shattered since getting my BFP, but the last couple of days I've had a bit more energy.
> 
> Hi to all the other girls!! :wave:Click to expand...

I don't think I could have waited 12 weeks! I've already been in for 3 ultrasounds and have a 4th one scheduled!

I'm a bit nervous because we haven't seen the heart beat yet, but that little bean sure did grow in the 6 days between the last ultrasounds! I'm hoping that growth is a good sign. My husband want to tell his parents, but I'm worried still. Maybe you notice that I still don't have a ticker up and I haven't changed my status to expecting. :shrug:

I had a few days of not feeling so hot. And still get tired easily, but over all I'm feeling pretty awesome. My mom told me she never had ms, so I'm hoping it doesn't affect me either...:thumbup:


----------



## tsyhanochka

vietmamsie said:


> I don't think I could have waited 12 weeks! I've already been in for 3 ultrasounds and have a 4th one scheduled!
> 
> I'm a bit nervous because we haven't seen the heart beat yet, but that little bean sure did grow in the 6 days between the last ultrasounds! I'm hoping that growth is a good sign. My husband want to tell his parents, but I'm worried still. Maybe you notice that I still don't have a ticker up and I haven't changed my status to expecting. :shrug:
> 
> I had a few days of not feeling so hot. And still get tired easily, but over all I'm feeling pretty awesome. My mom told me she never had ms, so I'm hoping it doesn't affect me either...:thumbup:

I didn't make a ticker until I heard the heartbeat at 12/13 weeks (and I saw it at 9/10). I did change my status after a little while but I was still really nervous. 

Every pregnancy and every woman is different. I've spoken to women who have a few kids and they say no 2 were alike. 

For me, I started getting nausea around 5 weeks... but 6 weeks MS kicked in. then went away at 10ish weeks and came back with a vengeance for a week 13 send off into my second tri. If you're exhausted that's a good thing, it means you're feeling something! I was so wiped out and I'm finally getting energy back, though I slept in yesterday and today with almost 10 hours sleep. 

Maybe you're just a lucky one Viet. My good friend just 'felt like crap' and was nauseous a bit but never got sick. And my aunt... she said she had the easiest pregnancy ever, didn't feel a thing, could eat how she wanted and never really 'felt' anything other than her growing belly and she was a first time mom at 40. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## vietmamsie

tsy- I think I'm nervous about changing my ticker, because during my last pregnancy, the same night I changed my ticker, I started to spot, and miscarried the next morning. I know it was just random that it happened on the same day, but I can't help like I'm going to jinx it.

Yeah, my mom said she felt totally normal with my brother. It never really effected her until she started to get really big and uncomfortable during the last few weeks. She said with me, it was a bit harder, tired often and didn't feel so hot (she was 35 - much older than with my brother), but she never got sick.


----------



## GingerPanda

I hope everyone's beans stay super sticky! :hugs:

So, I have either started another crappy AF a week early (which has never happened to me in my life), or I'm having some heavy duty IB. Saturday I had some light brown spotting, yesterday it was barely there, and today it's heavier than it was on Saturday! No red, though.

I don't know what's going on. I was never truly "regular" in my cycles, but my body has gone haywire since starting to TTC.


----------



## hanibal766

GingerPanda said:


> I hope everyone's beans stay super sticky! :hugs:
> 
> So, I have either started another crappy AF a week early (which has never happened to me in my life), or I'm having some heavy duty IB. Saturday I had some light brown spotting, yesterday it was barely there, and today it's heavier than it was on Saturday! No red, though.
> 
> I don't know what's going on. I was never truly "regular" in my cycles, but my body has gone haywire since starting to TTC.

Sounds positive GingerPanda - FX'd that its IB!!! How many days dpo are you?


----------



## GingerPanda

hanibal766 said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> I hope everyone's beans stay super sticky! :hugs:
> 
> So, I have either started another crappy AF a week early (which has never happened to me in my life), or I'm having some heavy duty IB. Saturday I had some light brown spotting, yesterday it was barely there, and today it's heavier than it was on Saturday! No red, though.
> 
> I don't know what's going on. I was never truly "regular" in my cycles, but my body has gone haywire since starting to TTC.
> 
> Sounds positive GingerPanda - FX'd that its IB!!! How many days dpo are you?Click to expand...

I wasn't tracking this month, so I have no idea. I just know I shouldn't be seeing AF until the beginning of February. The spotting has a little red in it now, and has gotten heavy enough to warrant a tampon. I have no idea what's going on. :wacko:


----------



## Skyler2014

I am so glad for this group. No "god has a plan for us" or "we will be blessed eventually" ugh, makes me sick. Anyway, ff gave me my crosshairs at...cd42. So I am 6dpo. Good luck to those who still have to test.


----------



## Sbmack

tsyhanochka said:


> Sbmack said:
> 
> 
> I just got back from my ultrasound. I have a 19.8 follicle, which they said is a good size. I misunderstood and won't be doing IUI tis cycle. They require an HSG first and I have to get my cd21 bloodwork done, which I'll do next week. They sent me home with instructions to bd today, Sunday, Tuesday and Thursday. My cd3 bloodwork all came back normal.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend!
> 
> Good luck with everything. Did they show you the egg? When I went for my diagnostic US they also saw a nearly mature egg and said I should get busy that weekend. And luckily that was it for us. It's really neat to know that I saw the egg that made this baby. My DH thinks that made him focus more knowing the egg was there..... not like all those temping and opks weren't enough or anything...and he wasn't there to see it but whatever...MEN!
> 
> Maybe you'll catch it this cycle. But at least you know where you are going if you don't. That helped me a lot. Just knowing what to expect next.
> 
> :hugs: and luck!Click to expand...

They saw a 19.8 egg. I went home with instructions to bd that day and every other day until this Thursday. OPK was positive today. We Bd'd yesterday and will tomorrow. I'm tempted to today since I can feel myself O'ing. That said, it's on my right side this month and that tube may be blocked so I'm not going to get my hopes up. I'll be doing an HGS next month to find out for sure. Who knows though, maybe I'll get lucky like you and won't need one after all. 

Sorry about the spotting Ginger. 

Glad all you pregnant ladies are feeling well!


----------



## vietmamsie

Ginger - Hope this is it for you! I Have heard IB can vary a lot woman to woman, and others don't even get it (like me). FX!


----------



## vietmamsie

Sbmack - Ohhh! Sounds promising! That's a mighty big egg! FX!


----------



## vietmamsie

Babyrogers - Just had a look at your chart... you sure DTD enough!! :thumbup: Chart looks good! Nice dip at 5dpo! When do you think you'll test??


----------



## Skyler2014

I'm not sure. We have to move in with in-laws until house DF is building to rent is built. Ugh! Anyway, not much privacy there esp since they don't know we are ttc. We are out of this place by the end of the month and af is due on the 30th. I might test a couple days after that if everyone's at work or whatever. Everyone else works days and I work nights so there's a chance. Hoping it will go by quick. Temping is going to be difficult in mils place but hopefully they will stay out of our room


----------



## Skyler2014

Hope it's implantation ginger. Fx


----------



## GingerPanda

I hope it's IB too, but I just don't have a good feeling about it. I'm finding myself just waiting until the end of March so they can start testing and tell me I have something massively wrong with me or something. :shrug:

I have always had a feeling that I would have difficulty getting pregnant, or possibly never be able to get pregnant at all. I have an aunt on my mom's side who was never able to get pregnant, my grandmother on my mom's side had RH-factor, and miscarriages run in both sides of my family.

I've already been checked for PCOS, Endo, and thyroid problems, but nothing has been found on those tests. They also did a trans-vag ultrasound and didn't see anything wrong. So... I dont know. Maybe they'll do a SA on DH and give me Clomid.

Ye, though I walk through the shadow of the Valley of Infertility, I fear no barreness for *science* art with me!


I am still bleeding, so if it was IB, that little sucker has probably completely burrowed through my uterus and into my guts. :haha: I think it's more likely that it's the rest of the AF I was supposed to have at the beginning of Jan. I only spotted brown for a few days then, too. It's why I took my ticker down, because I have no idea what CD to say I am anymore. :wacko:

Still no cramping or irritability... None of my normal AF symptoms except feeling slightly bloated. I may be sick, though, because my tonsils have been swelling these past few days, and I've just been exhausted.


----------



## GingerPanda

Fingers crossed for Sbmack and babyrogers! Sorry if I spelled those wrong, I'm on my phone!

Good luck with all the moving, babyrogers. That must be pretty stressful. I hope it goes easily!


----------



## Sbmack

GingerPanda said:


> I have always had a feeling that I would have difficulty getting pregnant, or possibly never be able to get pregnant at all. I have an aunt on my mom's side who was never able to get pregnant, my grandmother on my mom's side had RH-factor, and miscarriages run in both sides of my family.
> 
> Ye, though I walk through the shadow of the Valley of Infertility, I fear no barreness for *science* art with me!

Hopefully this is not the case, but if there's something to your feelings then at least there's science! I have a feeling I'll need some science to help me along... I don't care how it happens though as long as it does.


----------



## Skyler2014

Thanks ginger. Good luck to you too. I had no idea what's going on with my temps. I just dipped even further. Even ff is confused, my crosshairs are dotted :( hope they go up tomorrow.


----------



## Skyler2014

Apparently ff was only momentarily confused. Crosshairs are solid again :) hope my temps go back above cover line tomorrow.


----------



## GingerPanda

Glad you got your crosshairs! FF likes you better than me. :haha: Although, in retrospect, FF probably didn't know what to think of me, since I wasn't temping.

I have also started a TTC Journal, if anyone wants to stalk. The link is in my sig. :coolio:


----------



## Skyler2014

And....my temp stayed the same and ff got rid of my crosshairs so Cd 50 and I still probably haven't ovulated???? :cry:


----------



## GingerPanda

babyrogers said:


> And....my temp stayed the same and ff got rid of my crosshairs so Cd 50 and I still probably haven't ovulated???? :cry:

https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/facepalm_zpsf9e9efb3.gif

BODIES ARE STUPID


----------



## pbl_ge

Baby, I think you're just coming off BC? Bubbles can probably help you out. She had some seriously looooooooong, wonky cycles for a few months!


----------



## GingerPanda

So, me and babyrogers were talking in my journal about how AF came almost two weeks early for me, and was weird brown... And joked that it might have been heavy IB. I didn't want to waste an hpt, so I took an opk. It is POSITIVE.

If it was AF, today would be CD6 and my first day not bleeding. Uh... I shouldn't have a positive opk, right?


----------



## Skyler2014

pbl_ge said:


> Baby, I think you're just coming off BC? Bubbles can probably help you out. She had some seriously looooooooong, wonky cycles for a few months!

Yeah I am and I knew it would be a wacky cycle when I got off but when I got my first positive opk at Cd 16 I was so excited. Now I don't know when this cycle is going to end or if I'm even going to ovulate. Took an opk today and definitely negative. There is always a second line for me but its not dark. I hope my body keeps making attempts to ovulate until it does. We are going back to using conceive plus every time we bd until temps confirm ovulation and stay there. Only have 1 opk left until my new batch arrives, which is hopefully soon since I only am living here for five more days.


----------



## pbl_ge

GingerPanda said:


> So, me and babyrogers were talking in my journal about how AF came almost two weeks early for me, and was weird brown... And joked that it might have been heavy IB. I didn't want to waste an hpt, so I took an opk. It is POSITIVE.
> 
> If it was AF, today would be CD6 and my first day not bleeding. Uh... I shouldn't have a positive opk, right?

Sheesh, Ginger, I don't know. Even putting your spotting and bleeding on a calendar might help. Fertilityfriend.com is free!

As for the OPK/HCG thing, here's some good reading: 
https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html

This is why we temp!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Sbmack

Ginger, how long are your cycles usually? Maybe you O really early. So etimes you can see a positive for a couple days. 

Babyrogers, have you considered acupuncture to regulate your cycles? My friend wasn't getting periods and she swears it made her regular again. I just started going to help with my spotting and to lengthen lp. 

Pbl, where are you in your cycle? 

I'm going in for bloodwork today to confirm I am O'ing. I'm assuming they'll schedule cd21 tests for next Tuesday. 

Hope all the mommas-to-be are feeling well!!


----------



## GingerPanda

My cycles are close to 30 days, give or take a day or two. This last one was only 15. Never in my LIFE... :shrug:

The OPK faded to negative after a while, which was strange. I still have positive ones from December from the same batch, and they're still dark. Not sure what's up with that. I took a $Tree hpt and got a BFN, which I expected. I just wanted to make sure.

Tempted to go buy a BBT thermometer today, and see if FF will play nice with me now. I would have to get the one from Walgreens.


----------



## pbl_ge

15 days does sound like something else was going on. I wonder if this is relevant: It was really helpful for me when I started charting to be able to understand the difference between spotting (NOT AF) and real AF. When I was going through the ectopic and had weeks and weeks of light to heavy bleeding and frequent spotting (just scroll through my charts, from my siggie, for the fall), I also realized that the spotting was a good indicator that things weren't right. Mid-cycle spotting is VERY rare. A few women spot during ovulation, and some spot the latter half of the luteal phase, but if you're spotting past when AF happens I think it's pretty much guaranteed that you're not in the follicular phase and/or something is off (e.g., PCOS can cause a lot of spotting). 

Sometimes spotting versus AF can be really difficult to determine, and it's based on both color and quantity. The guideline is if it fills up a pad or tampon at a certain rate with red or dark red (there are rules, but I think it's more important to consider it relative to normal flow for the person) then it's AF. 

A true BBT will go the the hundredth degree (e.g., 97.41), but I think most of us just use the regular digital with tenths that are available at all drug stores. 

Sb, another thing to know is that CD21 tests are only valid for those who O on or near CD14. Lots of women don't! So they get these tests back with bad results and panic, although everything might be just fine. I really hope your test results come back great!!!! 

Lots of women swear by acupuncture for their cycles and fertility! 

AFM, I'm CD13 and hoping to O soon--it's usually CD17, but has been a few days earlier or later. OH and I are in the midst of our first SMEP month, so keep your FX for us! This is also my first month using OPKs, so I'm eagerly awaiting darker lines. They've been consistently faint so far. :coffee: I've also upped the ante on supplements this month, so I'm really hopeful!

Any other news from anyone else????? How are those heathen babies doing?


----------



## GingerPanda

I never spotted in my life until I started TTC. There were a couple of times I missed a cycle through my later teens to now, but never spotting. Now all of a sudden, I'm having this crazy brown spotting. It's so weird. I just don't know what to make of it. It was enough that I did fill up tampons. Towards the end it got a little red. It stopped full force after the fifth day, which is normal for AF for me. But I'm still getting brown-tinted CM, which is not normal.

In 2009 I went 3 months without AF. They did some hormone and thyroid tests, tested for early menopause, and also did a transvaginal ultrasound. They didn't find anything out of the ordinary at all, so I'm reasonably sure I don't have PCOS or anything like that. Eventually they just gave me provera to start AF, and everything was fine after that.

There were a few months when we were NTNP that AF would NOT COME unless I took an HPT. I was starving and tired all the time, getting a metallic taste in my mouth, having nausea... I think I was making psychosomatic pregnancies or something. I would be a week late, and finally take an HPT... It would be negative, and then AF would start within an hour.

Now I have the weird spotting thing going on. I just went to the OB/GYN last month, and everything seemed fine.

I hate my body. :dohh:


----------



## Skyler2014

I might try acupuncture if it doesn't start soon. Temps went up today. Hoping that's a positive sign. I got woken up early by the phone call saying DF's grandfather had passed away. I rested for about 20 minutes and then temped at 8:30, usually temp at 9. Hope it didn't effect things too much. Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## GingerPanda

babyrogers said:


> I might try acupuncture if it doesn't start soon. Temps went up today. Hoping that's a positive sign. I got woken up early by the phone call saying DF's grandfather had passed away. I rested for about 20 minutes and then temped at 8:30, usually temp at 9. Hope it didn't effect things too much. Hope everyone else is doing well.

Sorry for the family loss. :hugs:


----------



## Skyler2014

Thanks Ginger. They are all catholic and saying he's in a better place, he's in heaven with his dad now. Made me sad because I know he's just gone but he isn't suffering anymore at least.


----------



## GingerPanda

babyrogers said:


> Thanks Ginger. They are all catholic and saying he's in a better place, he's in heaven with his dad now. Made me sad because I know he's just gone but he isn't suffering anymore at least.

And him not suffering is important. Yesterday was actually the 4 year anniversary of DH's grandfather passing. At the funeral, they played lots of famous religious songs for people to sing along to, and they had a projector playing the lyrics. I was like "How do I know all these songs by heart as an agnostic, and you guys need a jumbotron?" :shrug:


----------



## Skyler2014

Ha, that's terrible. I know a lot of irreligious people know more about religion than the religious people. I'm fully expecting this funeral to be highly religious.


----------



## pbl_ge

Sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Skyler2014

Thanks pbl :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Found this:

https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/godismycopilot_zps8b255bf5.png


----------



## Skyler2014

Haha :rofl: love it


----------



## CoralFang

Hi, everyone.

I'm a new Atheist TTC'er on the boards ^_^


----------



## Skyler2014

Yay for more sane intelligent people. Lol. Welcome. :hi:


----------



## Sbmack

Babyrogers, I hope DF is doing ok! 

Pbl, I usually O on CD 14. I meant to call the nurse yesterday, but forgot. I'll check in Monday am to ask about cd 21 tests. I think they thought I was going to O earlier bc they saw a large follicle last Friday at my us. Good luck with SMEP. It's a commitment! 

Welcome Coral!


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Coral!

https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/donottouchdinosaurs_zpsccbb44e9.jpg


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh man, ya'll. You've got to watch this. It's hilarious!

Best Sex-Ed Video EVER


----------



## Skyler2014

Thanks sbmack. He seems to be doing okay, his grandpa' death wasn't unexpected and his grandma was taking care of him 24/7, poor stubborn woman. But he wanted to die at home not in a hospital. Anyway, I'm getting so tired of this cycle. 55 days, that makes me 27 days longer so far than the average woman and a little over 3 weeks late for me based on pre-pill afs. I wish I would just ovulate already, so I could finally actually be in the tww. Rant over. How are the rest of you?


----------



## GingerPanda

My OPK was darker but still negative today on CD10. In December I got my positive OPK on CD10, which I felt was early. Just had a little weird cramping feeling in the right side of my abdomen, so maybe I'll get my positive OPK soon!


----------



## Skyler2014

GingerPanda said:


> My OPK was darker but still negative today on CD10. In December I got my positive OPK on CD10, which I felt was early. Just had a little weird cramping feeling in the right side of my abdomen, so maybe I'll get my positive OPK soon!

Hopefully you'll get it in the next few days. Maybe I will finally ovulate and we can face the tww together. Fx


----------



## GingerPanda

Hopefully!


----------



## Sbmack

Sounds like your about to O Ginger! Good luck this cycle! That video you posted looks great. I will watch it when I have a few more minutes. 

Babyrogers, I hope you O soon. It must be so frustrating waiting and waiting!

Pbl, any dark lines for you yet?

I got my results from my post ovulation bloodwork today. My progesterone levels were good (13). They shoee i O on my own. So if I don't get my BFP this cycle I'm going in for an HSG and hopefully IUI next month. 

I hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## Skyler2014

Thanks sbmack, yes it is. Yay for good results


----------



## westfall

Hi everyone, 
wow i am so surprised ( and happy) that the thread that i started actually stuck! I am glad that there is a place for women who dont assign themselves to any particular religion have a place to chat about their ttc journey. 

Unfortunately DH and I lost our pregnancy in may at 7 wk 3 days so I have not been able to come on B&B because honestly, it just hurt too much and we werent ready to try again yet. but now we are beginning to think about beginning to ttc for #1 again so i am (tentatively) back. I hope that i can make some new friends on this board since most (hopefully) from when I was ttc are now in the pg. forum. 

best wishes to all and lots of luck!!


----------



## Skyler2014

westfall said:


> Hi everyone,
> wow i am so surprised ( and happy) that the thread that i started actually stuck! I am glad that there is a place for women who dont assign themselves to any particular religion have a place to chat about their ttc journey.
> 
> Unfortunately DH and I lost our pregnancy in may at 7 wk 3 days so I have not been able to come on B&B because honestly, it just hurt too much and we werent ready to try again yet. but now we are beginning to think about beginning to ttc for #1 again so i am (tentatively) back. I hope that i can make some new friends on this board since most (hopefully) from when I was ttc are now in the pg. forum.
> 
> best wishes to all and lots of luck!!

Hello. I was wondering where the woman who started this wonderful group was. Was literally just thinking it and then I hit last page and there you were. I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm babyrogers or Marie. Hope you get your sticky bun this time. The thought of miscarriage scares me, I don't know what I'd do if I actually did. ATM I'm just waiting to ovulate. Cd 56 almost. Stupid birth control pills :dohh:


----------



## Sbmack

Hi Westfall! Welcome back. I am so sorry for your loss! You will have a healthy baby!


----------



## GingerPanda

westfall said:


> Hi everyone,
> wow i am so surprised ( and happy) that the thread that i started actually stuck! I am glad that there is a place for women who dont assign themselves to any particular religion have a place to chat about their ttc journey.
> 
> Unfortunately DH and I lost our pregnancy in may at 7 wk 3 days so I have not been able to come on B&B because honestly, it just hurt too much and we werent ready to try again yet. but now we are beginning to think about beginning to ttc for #1 again so i am (tentatively) back. I hope that i can make some new friends on this board since most (hopefully) from when I was ttc are now in the pg. forum.
> 
> best wishes to all and lots of luck!!

I was thinking about you too. Glad to see you're back, but very sorry about your loss. We're all here for you if you need us, and of course we're all going to get our BFPs and healthy babies. :hugs:


----------



## Bibliophile

Hi, Westfall. I am very grateful that you started this thread. Just found it today & I'm hoping to get to know everyone! Very sorry to hear about your loss. I had 2 m/cs several years ago. For lack of any better words, they suck. 

I'm 4 months off depo now & no AF, so trying Vitex & Dong Quai for as long as I can hold out before asking the doc for b/c pills. Being on depo's fabulous. Going off is not. Lol.


----------



## Mrs B.

So sorry for your loss Westfall :(


----------



## GingerPanda

So... My OPK is lighter today than it was yesterday. Bummer.


----------



## Sbmack

Welcome Bibliophile! 

Sorry about the lighter OPK Ginger. Are you using Internet cheapies? My doc said not to trust them.


----------



## vietmamsie

Westfall: Welcome back! Sorry for your loss, :hugs: MC are awful and very hard to go through. I'm glad you are feeling better and ready to start ttc again. I know it's hard, but time heals everything.


----------



## vietmamsie

Welcome Bibliophile! I was on depo for 6 months back when I was 19... I hated it! I went totally crazy from it and didn't get my period for 4 years after just having two rounds of depo. Powerful nasty stuff. Talk to your doctor soon for help!


----------



## pbl_ge

Westfall, so sorry to hear that! :cry: I've been coming to this thread for a long time, so it feels like we go way back, even though I think you were already off to the pg forums by the time I joined in (page 4/5ish?). We've had a lot of losses on this thread, including myself, as you'll see in my siggie. Readerwriter, too, but I don't think she comes around very often anymore.

So glad to hear you're ready to TTC again! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Sbmack said:


> Welcome Bibliophile!
> 
> Sorry about the lighter OPK Ginger. Are you using Internet cheapies? My doc said not to trust them.

Using Walgreens brand. I had the light tingly cramping from the right a day or two ago. If that was O, I guess it's possible my OPKs would have missed it. It would also mean that I am consistently Oing too early on CD10 out of 30. I don't know. I need to start temping. I guess I was just waiting for next cycle. There will always be a next cycle. :coffee:


----------



## pbl_ge

Consumer groups have found that the internet cheapies are about as good as the other brands. 
https://www.consumersearch.com/ovulation-predictor-kits

Good luck tomorrow, Viet!!!

in other news....gays and lesbians are impeding US Christians' freedom to impose their religious views on everyone else!!!
https://www.religionnews.com/2013/01/23/poll-shows-a-double-standard-on-religious-liberty/


----------



## Bibliophile

Thanks for the welcomes. :)
Viet- I'll give in and see what they'll do in another 2-3 months. I'd like to give the Vitex a good chance first. :) It irritates me because I was a week late getting my final shot & already had an AF starting. I guess that last one was extra special. Lol.
Lol Pbl. Those poor maligned people. :roll:


----------



## GingerPanda

pbl_ge said:


> Consumer groups have found that the internet cheapies are about as good as the other brands.
> https://www.consumersearch.com/ovulation-predictor-kits
> 
> Good luck tomorrow, Viet!!!
> 
> in other news....gays and lesbians are impeding US Christians' freedom to impose their religious views on everyone else!!!
> https://www.religionnews.com/2013/01/23/poll-shows-a-double-standard-on-religious-liberty/

I can't even bring myself to click the link. Those people make me so angry. And my family is like that, too. Hiss. I don't understand why they can't see that telling someone something should be illegal because it's "against your religion" is like a vegetarian saying meat should be illegal because they don't eat it.

At this point, if I was in a homosexual relationship, I think I would be lawyering up and refusing to pay my taxes. If I don't get the same rights as every other citizen, I'm sure as hell not going to pay money to not have that privilege. :growlmad:

My mom says she doesn't like "organized religion" because the Bible doesn't permit women any sort of power or authority or ability to preach, and she doesn't think they should follow that. In the same breath, she will denounce gay marriage because the Bible says "Man, Woman, blah blah blah". She does not see how this is hypocritical. :dohh:


----------



## Bibliophile

My family's the same. It makes for loads of fun at family gatherings.


----------



## GingerPanda

I haven't been to a family reunion since I was six and my little cousin got a nosebleed, so some extended relatives stole her into the church and started flicking water from the church tap on her face and screaming out of the Bible because they thought she was possessed. I tried to get her a tissue, and the woman slapped it out of my hands and exclaimed "IT'S IN *JESUS'S* HANDS NOW!"

:dohh: :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## Bibliophile

Ok, my family's not THAT bad. Wow. It's more that my nephew comes home and asks my sister why they don't pray at night. Because Nana says you must, so mommy must be doing something wrong. :(

Holy cramps.


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm from the south, y'all. You want crazies, we got 'em!


----------



## pbl_ge

Soooooooooo, I'm from the south (FURTHER south!), too, and I encountered very few people like that. :haha: Just wanted that on the record. :flower:


----------



## GingerPanda

Haha. You're right. Most aren't like that. And KY is "living in the North" for me. :haha:

I was just exposed to so much of it, since my family is Southern Baptist, and extended family is backwoods something or other that dances with snakes. And they start freaking out and foaming at the mouth, then pass out when the preacher starts screaming and touching them. :wacko:

When DH meets my grandmother, I have to translate. My family's dialect of country is apparently almost a separate language altogether. Maybe I can put it on my resume? :rofl:

But seriously. Home state of TN, Y U H8 GAY?


----------



## Bibliophile

There are crazies everywhere. ;) Plenty here for sure.


----------



## pbl_ge

https://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/29/us/vicco-kentucky-passes-ban-on-gay-bias.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0

I've lived in three corners of the US, and I'm come to the conclusion that poor, rural people with little education tend to be crazy no matter the geography. In the west, it's the hardcore libertarian folks with lots of guns that scare me. In the south, it's the southern baptists. Not sure how to describe those in the northest/midwest, but they're still well-armed bigots. Same demographics, same problems.

This is why I get irked that the South is the country's punching bag. I've heard more hardcore racist things here in 1.5 years that I did in a decade in the south (maybe longer, but I don't trust my prepubescent memories). 

Let's all hate on Arizona. Those f*****s deserve it after these past few years!


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh, I am definitely down for hating on Arizona! Arizona is doing things that even the local rednecks are going "Damn, that ain't right!" about! A woman can't get an abortion to save her life? So they BOTH have to die because that seems more moral?!

*AAAAAAAARRRRGH!*

My hatred of Arizona is also tainted by the fact that the sun is overwhelming there. I am here to tell you, my friends, that the sun is in fact a giant flaming ball of evil. Not even SPF120 can keep me safe for more than a few hours.


----------



## Skyler2014

Wow ginger, your family sounds horrible. None of my immediate family except for my birth mom are religious. As far as I know. I don't directly ask most people but based on my grandma's comments on some of the irreligious Facebook photos I share (not a whole lot because I hate confrontation and therefore don't like to piss people off) I'm guessing she has the same opinions as me. She's also a highly intelligent woman so I would be shocked if she did believe that we were made out of dirt and Adam's rib and have difficult childbirth because eve talked to a snake lol. Have you seen the study that showed a direct correlation between intelligence and belief in religion?


----------



## vietmamsie

Had my ultrasound yesterday at 8 weeks 3 days, the sac was only measuring 6 weeks 5 days and there was no fetus to speak of. No heart beat, no nothing. They said the baby never grew properly.

Having everything removed on Saturday. Just trying to enjoy my birthday today and prepare for our trip to Thailand on Sunday the best I can. 

this is our third loss....


----------



## Skyler2014

Oh I am so sorry vietmamsie. :hugs: I can't even imagine what you're going through


----------



## Bibliophile

pbl_ge said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/29/us/vicco-kentucky-passes-ban-on-gay-bias.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0
> 
> I've lived in three corners of the US, and I'm come to the conclusion that poor, rural people with little education tend to be crazy no matter the geography. In the west, it's the hardcore libertarian folks with lots of guns that scare me. In the south, it's the southern baptists. Not sure how to describe those in the northest/midwest, but they're still well-armed bigots. Same demographics, same problems.
> 
> This is why I get irked that the South is the country's punching bag. I've heard more hardcore racist things here in 1.5 years that I did in a decade in the south (maybe longer, but I don't trust my prepubescent memories).
> 
> Let's all hate on Arizona. Those f*****s deserve it after these past few years!

Ohhh, let's add Idaho to that, please! https://www.iiicitadel.com/


----------



## Bibliophile

vietmamsie said:


> Had my ultrasound yesterday at 8 weeks 3 days, the sac was only measuring 6 weeks 5 days and there was no fetus to speak of. No heart beat, no nothing. They said the baby never grew properly.
> 
> Having everything removed on Saturday. Just trying to enjoy my birthday today and prepare for our trip to Thailand on Sunday the best I can.
> 
> this is our third loss....

I am so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

vietmamsie said:


> Had my ultrasound yesterday at 8 weeks 3 days, the sac was only measuring 6 weeks 5 days and there was no fetus to speak of. No heart beat, no nothing. They said the baby never grew properly.
> 
> Having everything removed on Saturday. Just trying to enjoy my birthday today and prepare for our trip to Thailand on Sunday the best I can.
> 
> this is our third loss....

Viet, I'm so sorry! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Have they done any testing or anything to figure out why you're having losses?


----------



## vietmamsie

I had some tests done after the last one and everything looked fine. The fertility doctor said that after three losses they take it a little more seriously and we can look into more testing and what not. I will make an appointment with him after my trip to Thailand. 

I'm pretty numb. This really sucks. This was the worst time too... the first time I never really knew for sure if I was pg, then last time with all the blood it was more real, and now this time it's still inside of me dead. This is awful.


----------



## pbl_ge

Oh, Viet, I'm so sorry to hear that!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :cry: :cry: It could still be just terrible bad luck, instead of something wrong. Some of the women on the repeated m/c threads are incredibly knowledgeable. It may well be chromosomal, but there are also immunological things that can be treated, too. Doctors apparently don't always mention that possibility. 

It's good that you have a trip planned to take your mind off things. I'm so sorry you're going through this. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sbmack

:hugs: Oh my goodness, Viet. I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs: I hope you will be able to relax and enjoy your trip to Thailand. I'm sure your doctors can help when you get back. I hope it's like Pbl says and just bad luck.


----------



## clynn11

I hope you ladies don't mind me jumping in. I'm 22.5, DF is almost 25. 2nd cycle TTC, NTNP for 12 months before TTC. I'm agnostic, he is atheist. 

Vietmamsie- I am SO sorry for your loss, and have my FX you will get your rainbow baby soon <3 <3 <3


----------



## Skyler2014

:hi: Clynn! Of course. We love new people. I wish my DF was an atheist like me or even agnostic. How'd I fall for a catholic? Lol 
Afm...I have crosshairs again. Fx they stay there this time.


----------



## GingerPanda

Woooooo crosshairs!

I don't know if anyone here has ever played Magic: The Gathering... but they're doing the second half of the new Ravnica release tonight, and DH and I are SOOOO excited.

So excited, in fact, that I just spent five hours doing this:
https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/RavnicaNailsGP_zps66707474.jpg

Um... the set deals with 10 guilds, so... 10 fingers... DON'T JUDGE ME! *hides*


----------



## Skyler2014

Never even heard of it but very cool nails.


----------



## Bibliophile

Crossing fingers for you, babyrogers!

GingerPanda, I've vaguely heard of it. BF (sorry, fiance is just weird to me) & I actually met playing World of Warcraft. LOL.


----------



## Bibliophile

Out of random curiosity (and because it seems like everyone is doing it LOL), how long did you guys ttc before starting to chart and all of that?


----------



## Skyler2014

I started charting half-way through my first cycle when I realized it would be a long one after having my second Lh surge because I needed to know if and when I finally ovulated. I am just that personality type. I need to know. I can't just let it go.


----------



## Bibliophile

Lol I'm like that too.... Trying hard not to be because:
1. The man went through some.... fun... TTC his 2 boys and he's very wary of the BD not being fun because of all the pressure. Though he is the one who wants me to go to the doc right NAO and get this depo gone. Lol. So maybe he's over that.
2. I *think* once I get my cycles going again, the challenge will be to have a sticky guy, not a positive test. :( In my previous relationship, I got BFPs immediately but lost both. So stressing & over-analyzing the way I want to definitely won't help there. I could be wrong and I did have to have a cryo treatment on my cervix since then, so maybe things have changed.

In the meantime... I would like an AF. Or a lack of cramps. LOL.


----------



## Skyler2014

Awe. How long have you been off depo? I hear its even worse then the pill. It's been to months and I may have finally o'd. If I wasn't tracking and didn't know that my body had made multiple attempts to ovulate then I'd have probably taken pregnancy tests and be extremely annoyed because I'm technically almost a month late


----------



## Sbmack

Welcome, Clynn11. 

Yay for crosshairs Ginger and Babyrogers!

I tested early this morning and BFN. AF is due Monday or Tuesday. I'm not as devastated as I've been in months past because I've done the fertility testing and have a pan in place. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Sbmack

I just went back and looked at the test I did earlier and there's a faint line!!! I woke up to pee around 5:30 and tested then. While asleep again I dreamed that I got a positive. I can't believe this Is happening. I hope I'm not just seeing things.


----------



## GingerPanda

Bibliophile said:


> Crossing fingers for you, babyrogers!
> 
> GingerPanda, I've vaguely heard of it. BF (sorry, fiance is just weird to me) & I actually met playing World of Warcraft. LOL.

Haha, we used to play WoW all the time, but eventually stopped. Once I finished the game, it just kinda got boring. We haven't played since shortly after Cataclysm came out. And now... they have freaking pandas. WHAT. Dumb. ... I guess that sounds kinda weird from someone whose username has "panda" in it. :haha: But it's only "GingerPanda" because "GingerPandemic" was too long!

I met DH roleplaying anime characters on Facebook. :blush:





Sbmack said:


> I just went back and looked at the test I did earlier and there's a faint line!!! I woke up to pee around 5:30 and tested then. While asleep again I dreamed that I got a positive. I can't believe this Is happening. I hope I'm not just seeing things.

*PICS NOW WOMAN DON'T DO THIS TO ME*


----------



## Sbmack

I don't know how to post pics. It's very faint, but it's definitely there!


----------



## Bibliophile

GingerPanda said:


> Bibliophile said:
> 
> 
> Crossing fingers for you, babyrogers!
> 
> GingerPanda, I've vaguely heard of it. BF (sorry, fiance is just weird to me) & I actually met playing World of Warcraft. LOL.
> 
> Haha, we used to play WoW all the time, but eventually stopped. Once I finished the game, it just kinda got boring. We haven't played since shortly after Cataclysm came out. And now... they have freaking pandas. WHAT. Dumb. ... I guess that sounds kinda weird from someone whose username has "panda" in it. :haha: But it's only "GingerPanda" because "GingerPandemic" was too long!
> 
> I met DH roleplaying anime characters on Facebook. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbmack said:
> 
> 
> I just went back and looked at the test I did earlier and there's a faint line!!! I woke up to pee around 5:30 and tested then. While asleep again I dreamed that I got a positive. I can't believe this Is happening. I hope I'm not just seeing things.Click to expand...
> 
> *PICS NOW WOMAN DON'T DO THIS TO ME*Click to expand...

LOL I'm glad I'm not the only one. ;) 

BabyRogers- It'll be 5 months off on the 10th. Hence the hoping the Vitex does something. I'm not a patient person. I loved being on it. Just not the coming off. (We'd been talking about no kids, so I didn't even blink at the warnings about coming off. Lol.)

Sbmack- Yes, pictures please! But how long after you tested was that showing?


----------



## Bibliophile

Sbmack- On the reply, do you see the text modification buttons? The second to last says "Insert Image."


----------



## GingerPanda

Sbmack said:


> I don't know how to post pics. It's very faint, but it's definitely there!

If you want to email them to me, I will post them for you. Or you can create a free Photobucket account and upload them there. Then you just copy the URL, come to B&B, click the picture button, paste the URL, and click OK, and it will insert the image code for you. I will PM you my email just in case.


----------



## Bibliophile

GingerPanda- I think there have been 2 expansions since we quit. It's been a while. Early 2009 was maybe the last time our accounts were even active.


----------



## Sbmack

Bibliophile said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bibliophile said:
> 
> 
> Crossing fingers for you, babyrogers!
> 
> GingerPanda, I've vaguely heard of it. BF (sorry, fiance is just weird to me) & I actually met playing World of Warcraft. LOL.
> 
> Haha, we used to play WoW all the time, but eventually stopped. Once I finished the game, it just kinda got boring. We haven't played since shortly after Cataclysm came out. And now... they have freaking pandas. WHAT. Dumb. ... I guess that sounds kinda weird from someone whose username has "panda" in it. :haha: But it's only "GingerPanda" because "GingerPandemic" was too long!
> 
> I met DH roleplaying anime characters on Facebook. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbmack said:
> 
> 
> Sbmack- Yes, pictures please! But how long after you tested was that showing?Click to expand...
> 
> It was a few hours later. Could be an evap line I guess, but I've never gotten those. Also I'm usually spotting by now and I'm not so that's good.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## GingerPanda

I've never gotten an evap. I've been able to see the chemical strip on the really cheap $tree ones, though.


----------



## pbl_ge

Very promising, Sb! Keep peeing on those sticks and let us know! 

The easy way to post a pic is to click on "Go Advanced" under the window for your reply. Look for the paper clip on top. Then you can browse your computer for the image. Be sure to click on "Upload"--sometimes you have to expand the popup window. I have attached an example.

Otherwise you have to upload your pic to a website, then link to it.
 



Attached Files:







imgres.jpg
File size: 4.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh my god. That picture needs to get in my avatar like now.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


Side note: I just did my makeup and hair for the first time in probably two weeks. DH is pleased. I think he forgot I could be pretty when I wanna be. :haha:


----------



## pbl_ge

I've been thinking of making it my avatar for a while, but I'm on another thread that's all about the positive mental attitude, and it doesn't seem appropriate. The one I have seems a bit more apropos.


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm also on the New Positively Positive Thread of Positivity, but... I don't care. :haha:


----------



## Skyler2014

I hope it's your BFP and not an evap sbmack. Fx
My temp was exactly the same as yesterday. I wonder if it would have been higher if mil hasn't come in to discuss her dads funeral today. I didn't sit up but I did talk. Either way, I'm happy it didn't dip.


----------



## Bibliophile

I don't think being positive precludes being able to have a sense of humor. :) LOVE the picture. 
And I'm with you on cream cheese. Gross. (Lol not sure I'm up for keeping up with more threads but I read the last couple pages over there & that made me giggle.)


----------



## GingerPanda

Yeah. Cream cheese. EW!


Also, I found this. You guys might find it amusing. It's definitely true for me!

https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/entertainmentvshell_zpsc042e4f3.png


----------



## Bibliophile

LOL! Definitely me!


----------



## Bibliophile

Went for dinner at my mom's and thoroughly offended her when we all agreed that the fact that the principal at my brother's private religious school is allowed to spank the kids is not acceptable. Always fun at family gatherings.


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm sure the parents can have a note on file saying that he's not allowed to spank their child, right? How old are these kids, anyway?


----------



## Skyler2014

I don't agree with that either. DF's grandpa's funeral today was very very Catholic. Lots of prayers and holy water and I didn't know what was going on or being said half the time


----------



## Bibliophile

GingerPanda said:


> I'm sure the parents can have a note on file saying that he's not allowed to spank their child, right? How old are these kids, anyway?

Nope. They have the option of being notified before it happens. But they sign something allowing it when they enroll the kids in school. This brother's 16 but the school goes from kindergarten up.


----------



## GingerPanda

I think if I was the kid, and I was old enough, I'd just start swinging. If the cops came, I'd say it was self defense. :dohh:


----------



## Bibliophile

LOL!

Wondering what's going on down there... Having some mucous off & on this week. Maybe my ovaries are waking up?


----------



## Sbmack

Spanking in schools is not ok. 

I tested again this morning with an ept test an another faint positive! I'll try and post a pic later.


----------



## GingerPanda

Sbmack said:


> Spanking in schools is not ok.
> 
> I tested again this morning with an ept test an another faint positive! I'll try and post a pic later.

:dance::happydance::dance::happydance:


----------



## Bibliophile

Sbmack said:


> Spanking in schools is not ok.
> 
> I tested again this morning with an ept test an another faint positive! I'll try and post a pic later.

Yay!!!


----------



## Sbmack

Thanks for your help with posting pics. Ginger and Pbl.

Here it is...not super dark, but definitely positive. I have one test left and I'm going to wait till 14dpo. I'm 12 today.
 



Attached Files:







positive.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Bibliophile

Looks like a positive to me. :) And not faint at all.


----------



## Skyler2014

That is _not_ a faint line! Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

As the others said, not faint at ALL! Yay! Congrats!


----------



## tsyhanochka

Sbmack That is sooooooooooooo positive. There's no doubt there. w00t! w00t!

Viet, so sorry you've lost your bean. Maybe now they'll find out what's really going on. My sister had 2 blighted ovums and then a low progesterone loss in a row. Hope they find answers for you soon and a sticky rainbow bean comes your way. :hugs:

Hey ladies :hi:, 
I've been off for a little bit. Busy at work and tired when I get home. Also, my appetite is back so I've been able to go out and eat with some friends which has been nice.

I'll catch up with you lot again soon. Take care and good luck ladies!


----------



## Bibliophile

I might be crazy. 
I think I'm going to stop the Dong Quai. Yes, I've been taking it for.... like a week. LOL. But had some lovely EWCM over the past day and a half, so I'm hoping that means an egg's wandering around. :) (Jumped BF tonight just in case since he's gone this week & this was my last chance before Thursday...) And you're not supposed to take the Dong Quai after you O. Really hoping I'm not reading into things! But this week's had the first CM since.... Um. Well, I haven't been off b/c in about 5 years. Am I jumping the gun?


----------



## Sbmack

Bibliophile said:


> I might be crazy.
> I think I'm going to stop the Dong Quai. Yes, I've been taking it for.... like a week. LOL. But had some lovely EWCM over the past day and a half, so I'm hoping that means an egg's wandering around. :) (Jumped BF tonight just in case since he's gone this week & this was my last chance before Thursday...) And you're not supposed to take the Dong Quai after you O. Really hoping I'm not reading into things! But this week's had the first CM since.... Um. Well, I haven't been off b/c in about 5 years. Am I jumping the gun?

Are you using OPK's? You can buy them in bulk online for little money.


----------



## Sbmack

tsyhanochka said:


> Sbmack That is sooooooooooooo positive. There's no doubt there. w00t! w00t!
> 
> Viet, so sorry you've lost your bean. Maybe now they'll find out what's really going on. My sister had 2 blighted ovums and then a low progesterone loss in a row. Hope they find answers for you soon and a sticky rainbow bean comes your way. :hugs:
> 
> Hey ladies :hi:,
> I've been off for a little bit. Busy at work and tired when I get home. Also, my appetite is back so I've been able to go out and eat with some friends which has been nice.
> 
> I'll catch up with you lot again soon. Take care and good luck ladies!

Hi Tsy!! Glad to here you're doing well.


----------



## Bibliophile

Sbmack said:


> Bibliophile said:
> 
> 
> I might be crazy.
> I think I'm going to stop the Dong Quai. Yes, I've been taking it for.... like a week. LOL. But had some lovely EWCM over the past day and a half, so I'm hoping that means an egg's wandering around. :) (Jumped BF tonight just in case since he's gone this week & this was my last chance before Thursday...) And you're not supposed to take the Dong Quai after you O. Really hoping I'm not reading into things! But this week's had the first CM since.... Um. Well, I haven't been off b/c in about 5 years. Am I jumping the gun?
> 
> Are you using OPK's? You can buy them in bulk online for little money.Click to expand...

Nope, because I haven't had an AF post depo yet. I was planning to get just 1 month's worth after I get an AF so that I can make sure everything's working properly and then not doing them again. My worry about getting a sticky one > than getting a BFP. Unless it starts to take a while, I'm not going to do OPKs or chart or anything. :) Just personal preference for a few reasons.


----------



## GingerPanda

Jeeze, I am just exhausted today. And starving. I just had a bowl of white rice (with butter, milk, and sugar of course), so I shouldn't be hungry.

Also craving coffee, but we're almost out of creamer. :coffee:


----------



## Skyler2014

You put milk in your rice? The sugar and butter I've done. We called it dessert rice growing up. We'd usually have normal rice with dinner and then have a bowl of dessert rice.
I made it to 6dpo! Temps haven't dropped, other than a .03 degree drop today but that's nothing. I am testing the day afs due, assuming she doesn't show in the morning. I will be 15dpo and its the day before Valentines day and while I know it's a commercial holiday and don't usually celebrate it, it would still be sweet to be able to give him a very special Valentine present this year.


----------



## GingerPanda

babyrogers said:


> You put milk in your rice? The sugar and butter I've done. We called it dessert rice growing up. We'd usually have normal rice with dinner and then have a bowl of dessert rice.
> I made it to 6dpo! Temps haven't dropped, other than a .03 degree drop today but that's nothing. I am testing the day afs due, assuming she doesn't show in the morning. I will be 15dpo and its the day before Valentines day and while I know it's a commercial holiday and don't usually celebrate it, it would still be sweet to be able to give him a very special Valentine present this year.

We called it dessert rice, too! And I still do. But I call it breakfast rice when I'm having it for breakfast. :haha: Not a lot of milk, and not all the time. If it's kinda dry, I'll put a little bit of milk in to give it some moisture and cool it down a tad so I don't burn myself. It's something my grandfather used to do, and so it reminds me of him.

Woo, 6dpo! Fingers crossed for a Valentine's BFP! We don't celebrate it either, but I will be testing a few days early on the 14th just in case. Maybe we'll both get our BFPs!


----------



## Bibliophile

FX for both of you!


----------



## Skyler2014

Yay fx we both get valentine BFPs. I'm with you on the whole exhausted thing. I tried to wake up at 10. I put my glasses on and went in to the forums. Fell asleep holding my iPhone with my finger still on the screen! Gahh, feel weird about sleeping late at the in-laws though, like I'm being lazy but I'm not really. I work until 11:30 or 12:30 5 nights a week and go to bed around 3 so it's not exactly unreasonable to sleep until noon. I have a day off today though so yay for that.


----------



## Skyler2014

Thought you might all enjoy this. Came across it on one of my anti-religion groups on Facebook. You know what I love about bnb? Religious people on here don't see this group and come on here and start preaching or tell us we're going to hell, they just let us be and join a group for their religion. Facebook atheist groups are another story....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Bibliophile

Lol! That's funny!


----------



## hanibal766

Hi ladies! :thumbup:

Sorry I haven't been on here much recently, I'm having a hard time with 'morning' (which is b*llox!) sickness, which is actually ALL DAY sickness. 
I struggle at work all day staring at a computer so when I get home I can't bring myself to turn the computer on and come on here! I do read the forum occasionally in bed on my phone but my stupid nauseated brain now associates staring at my phone for too long with sickness. :wacko: sigh

Anyway, I'm hoping I will at some point, start feeling better and I can join in with people again. 
Good luck to everyone, I really hope you get your BFP this month! :happydance: Congrats to those who have and viet - I am so sorry to hear your sad news. :hugs:


----------



## Skyler2014

Hello :hi: sorry about the morning sickness but its supposed to be a good sign at least. Congrats on your pregnancy. Judging by your ticker only 5 more weeks and you should hopefully be feeling better.


----------



## Bibliophile

Quiet around here today. :) I have tests arriving tomorrow so they'll be on hand. Going to give it 2 weeks and test if AF doesn't show before then since I'm about 90% sure there was an ovulation last week. Even an AF showing up would be great news, though.


----------



## GingerPanda

I had spotting yesterday.

I'm no longer spotting. It's just full-blown AF now, which means my LP has been completely skipped twice in a row.

I'm so depressed, because I was just starting to let myself feel hope, then BAM. AF. Two weeks early again.

I tried so hard to catch this egg, and now it won't matter if I did, because it will just get washed out. It makes me feel like I've had a loss, even though I have no way of knowing whether that's true.

:cry:

It's times like these that I really envy religious folks, because they can pray and say "God has his ways" and it makes them feel better. But I just have to think "My body is biologically defective, and if I want it to do what it was supposed to naturally be meant to do, I'm going to have to get intervention from my doctor. And he doesn't have any appointments open for weeks. :nope:


----------



## Sbmack

Hi Hannibal, sorry about the morning sickness! Hope it goes away soon.

Ginger, so sorry about AF. Good for you for calling the doc. I'm sure they can help. I've never heard of skipping an LP. I know what you mean about feeling envious of religious people. Being able to 'put faith in God' is probably pretty comforting. On the other hand, you know God won't help you so you will seek out answers and find out what's going on with your body. Good luck. Hugs!


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, Sbmack.

I'm on hold with the doctor office's on-call nurse right now.


----------



## GingerPanda

So I just got off the phone with her, and I'm very frustrated now.

I basically told her what was going on, and she said "Oh, well... You haven't been trying for a whole year, so there's no problem. Especially at your age."

I told her how my doctor told me that because of my history with my crazy cycles, that he wanted to see me at the end of March if I hadn't gotten pregnant by then. She asked me what about my cycles was weird.

I was like "Uh.... Going three months without periods, and now I'm having them every two weeks with no LP?" She goes "Hmmmm.... Has your husband had a SA? You know, no matter what you do, if his SA isn't good, you'll never get pregnant."

Why the *[email protected]*#* are you asking me about my husband and a SA like *THAT'S* the problem when I just told you I haven't had a LP in two cycles?! :hissy:

I'm just so upset right now. She made me an appointment for March 20th, and was all smiley, "But hopefully you won't need it! :winkwink:"

:grr: *GRRRRRRR!* :grr:


----------



## Bibliophile

So sorry, Ginger. :( Can you ask to be put on a list so if someone cancels their appointment, you can get in sooner? That's a long time to have to wait. :hugs: 
The nurse practitioner at the doc's office I was going to 5 years ago told me that my 2nd m/c wasn't actually an m/c and that I just read the test wrong. :dohh:


----------



## GingerPanda

If it was a regular appointment, they would see me much sooner. But this would be a fertility appointment. The fact that they'll be seeing me before a full year of TTC is already good.


----------



## pbl_ge

Jesus. Doctors can be terrible. 

See, we don't need "god" because we have SCIENCE! And doctors sort of know about it. But not always. Don't get me started.

Anyway, Ginger, sorry you're dealing with this. You're not skipping your LP bc that's not possible. You could well be not ovulating, which would make all this TTC stuff pointless. I know I probably sound like the worst broken record in the world, but since you have to wait several weeks before you go to the docs', you should really *temp*!!! That way you'll know if you're simply never o'ing, or if you are but are having midcycle bleeding, or what. It will also make your FS appt 10X more useful, because you'll be able to walk in with a good history and solid information about whether you are or are not ovulating.

Have you gotten this book?
https://www.tcoyf.com/content/BookOverview.aspx
It's really helpful. It may not be necessary these days, because the free tutorials at places like fertility friend are so good, but it can be nice to have the hard copies of things. 

You claim to be a nerd, so back it up!! This is what the REAL nerds do: RESEARCH and DATA!!!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## GingerPanda

pbl_ge said:


> Jesus. Doctors can be terrible.
> 
> See, we don't need "god" because we have SCIENCE! And doctors sort of know about it. But not always. Don't get me started.
> 
> Anyway, Ginger, sorry you're dealing with this. You're not skipping your LP bc that's not possible. You could well be not ovulating, which would make all this TTC stuff pointless. I know I probably sound like the worst broken record in the world, but since you have to wait several weeks before you go to the docs', you should really *temp*!!! That way you'll know if you're simply never o'ing, or if you are but are having midcycle bleeding, or what. It will also make your FS appt 10X more useful, because you'll be able to walk in with a good history and solid information about whether you are or are not ovulating.
> 
> Have you gotten this book?
> https://www.tcoyf.com/content/BookOverview.aspx
> It's really helpful. It may not be necessary these days, because the free tutorials at places like fertility friend are so good, but it can be nice to have the hard copies of things.
> 
> You claim to be a nerd, so back it up!! This is what the REAL nerds do: RESEARCH and DATA!!!

Yes, I'm definitely going to start temping now, no matter what DH says. I got positive OPKs, and felt in my ovaries what I thought was ovulation. Still, I can't prove I actually O'd, so... Temping! Any recommendations on specific thermometers? I've heard the Walgreens one is awful.





twiggers said:


> Hi all! Saw this thread and it's right up my alley! Sometimes I do wish I had the "God" piece to fall onto for support...but I can't do it. Glad to see there are others!

Welcome!


----------



## pbl_ge

Oh, fuck.


----------



## pbl_ge

GingerPanda said:


> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> Jesus. Doctors can be terrible.
> 
> See, we don't need "god" because we have SCIENCE! And doctors sort of know about it. But not always. Don't get me started.
> 
> Anyway, Ginger, sorry you're dealing with this. You're not skipping your LP bc that's not possible. You could well be not ovulating, which would make all this TTC stuff pointless. I know I probably sound like the worst broken record in the world, but since you have to wait several weeks before you go to the docs', you should really *temp*!!! That way you'll know if you're simply never o'ing, or if you are but are having midcycle bleeding, or what. It will also make your FS appt 10X more useful, because you'll be able to walk in with a good history and solid information about whether you are or are not ovulating.
> 
> Have you gotten this book?
> https://www.tcoyf.com/content/BookOverview.aspx
> It's really helpful. It may not be necessary these days, because the free tutorials at places like fertility friend are so good, but it can be nice to have the hard copies of things.
> 
> You claim to be a nerd, so back it up!! This is what the REAL nerds do: RESEARCH and DATA!!!
> 
> Yes, I'm definitely going to start temping now, no matter what DH says. I got positive OPKs, and felt in my ovaries what I thought was ovulation. Still, I can't prove I actually O'd, so... Temping! Any recommendations on specific thermometers? I've heard the Walgreens one is awful.Click to expand...


Excellent! :thumbup: I haven't heard anything about specific brands, so I would imagine anything digital is fine. My first was a spongebob squarepants from the local pharmacy. :haha: The thing to watch for is the battery. Once it starts to fade you can get erratic results.


----------



## Bibliophile

pbl_ge said:


> Oh, fuck.

:confused:


----------



## Bibliophile

Hi, Twiggers!


----------



## Skyler2014

pbl_ge said:


> Oh, fuck.

???


Ginger, so sorry about af. Glad you decided to start temping. I just got the life brand one from shoppers drug mart but its also the only place to buy it in town. I'm sure you have more selection.
Welcome Twiggers!
I had a horrible sleep last night so I'm not sure whether to trust my temp or not but either way its far over the cover line


----------



## Bibliophile

Bad sleep messes up temping? LOL I can *never ever ever* temp in that case. Sorry you didn't sleep well.


----------



## twiggers

Thanks everyone for the welcome!!


----------



## Skyler2014

Bibliophile said:


> Bad sleep messes up temping? LOL I can *never ever ever* temp in that case. Sorry you didn't sleep well.

It can if you don't get more than 3 consecutive hours of sleep especially if you're tossing and turning which I was doing a lot last night. Thanks.


----------



## Bibliophile

Yeah, I'd be screwed. Lol. The nights I sleep well are the exception.
Tests arrived today. :) Got a faint line on the OPK. So that would mean I'm at least back on a cycle, right? Or would I get that even if there was no cycle going on?


----------



## GingerPanda

Bibliophile said:


> Yeah, I'd be screwed. Lol. The nights I sleep well are the exception.
> Tests arrived today. :) Got a faint line on the OPK. So that would mean I'm at least back on a cycle, right? Or would I get that even if there was no cycle going on?

I've never NOT gotten two lines on an OPK. Some women can get one line, but as far as I can tell, most women have two lines all cycle long.


----------



## Bibliophile

Except that I haven't been having cycles, which is kinda why I was wondering. I've had cramping as well, so I'll wait and see what happens. Have a busy few weeks to keep me distracted (somewhat. Lol).


----------



## pbl_ge

There are always low levels of Lutenizing Hormone (LH; what the OPKs are testing for) in your system. They only surge to high levels right before you O. Most women will eventually see the line get darker than the control, although you might have to test 2-3x/day to see that. For some it will just get darker than the baseline. 

Of course, seeing the lines get darker doesn't guarantee that you will O. Sometime your body tries, but then it doesn't happen. Blood tests or sustained high body temps (cough) are the only ways to tell that. 

How long you have not been having cycles?


----------



## pbl_ge

Here's a pretty picture. The blue line is the LH, and you can see that it's there during the whole cycle, which is why most women get faint lines. 

https://www.ovulation-calculator.com/files/cycle.gif

From: https://www.ovulation-calculator.com/luteal.htm


----------



## Bibliophile

pbl_ge said:


> There are always low levels of Lutenizing Hormone (LH; what the OPKs are testing for) in your system. They only surge to high levels right before you O. Most women will eventually see the line get darker than the control, although you might have to test 2-3x/day to see that. It will just get darker than the baseline.
> 
> Of course, seeing the lines get darker doesn't guarantee that you will O. Sometime your body tries, but then it doesn't happen. Blood tests or sustained high body temps (cough) are the only ways to tell that.
> 
> How long you have not been having cycles?

Um... I've been on b/c of some type from about September of 2008 until September of 2012. Depo was about the last year of that. And I haven't had one since going off. :)


----------



## twiggers

Interesting pic pbl. So you could technically pick up a few +OPKs after the egg pops.


----------



## pbl_ge

Bibliophile said:


> Um... I've been on b/c of some type from about September of 2008 until September of 2012. Depo was about the last year of that. And I haven't had one since going off. :)

Ah. I forgot about that, sorry. :dohh: When was your last depo shot? Docs can potentially induce AF if it takes too long. I know women here who have waited up to a year for AF after depo!! :nope: You might try getting your doctor to give you a time line for how long to wait before he/she will help by inducing it.

Or did you do that already? Sorry, I have a hard time keeping up sometimes.:blush:


----------



## Skyler2014

There is also a couple vitamins hyping can try if you're like me an don't want to play around with anymore hormones. Vitex is supposed to be good to balance your hormones. There's also something called Fem rebalance which is the same thing but probably better but more expensive. I'm thinking about starting one if I didn't catch the egg this cycle


----------



## PDubs10612

Hi there...sorry to butt in but I saw DEPO...then I cringed about when I got off of it...I was on it for about 8 years and when I got off in summer of 2009 I had nothing until November and then I had my "period" basically everyday for 5-6 months...somedays it would just be for like 3 hours and then I'd get a day off...but it was like this for AWHILE...anywho...over 3 years later and I'm still not regular, not even close...so maybe it's just me and my funky body


----------



## GingerPanda

I might have to try Vitex. I feel like my hormones are out of whack right now. I'm feeling nauseous, suffering from really uncharacteristically wild emotional fluctuations, and I've been suffering from insomnia for three nights, which is pretty significant given that I suffer from mild narcolepsy. :wacko:


----------



## Bibliophile

pbl_ge said:


> Bibliophile said:
> 
> 
> Um... I've been on b/c of some type from about September of 2008 until September of 2012. Depo was about the last year of that. And I haven't had one since going off. :)
> 
> Ah. I forgot about that, sorry. :dohh: When was your last depo shot? Docs can potentially induce AF if it takes too long. I know women here who have waited up to a year for AF after depo!! :nope: You might try getting your doctor to give you a time line for how long to wait before he/she will help by inducing it.
> 
> Or did you do that already? Sorry, I have a hard time keeping up sometimes.:blush:Click to expand...

LOL, I do too. :) 



babyrogers said:


> There is also a couple vitamins hyping can try if you're like me an don't want to play around with anymore hormones. Vitex is supposed to be good to balance your hormones. There's also something called Fem rebalance which is the same thing but probably better but more expensive. I'm thinking about starting one if I didn't catch the egg this cycle

To answer both- I'm on Vitex & I'm pretty convinced that it's already helping. I was taking Dong Quai, too, but stopped Sunday when I think I ovulated. (Nothing for 4 months and then less than 2 weeks after starting the Vitex is a pretty big coincidence IMO.) Sticking with Vitex as a personal choice because of the 2 m/cs. 
IF I'm wrong and the supplements don't help after another 2-3 months, I'll let the docs try something. Would rather not, though. 
Thanks for the input. :) We're heading out of town next week & I'll be calling a doc for a consult when we get back regardless since I'm finding a new doc for all of this.


----------



## Bibliophile

GingerPanda said:


> I might have to try Vitex. I feel like my hormones are out of whack right now. I'm feeling nauseous, suffering from really uncharacteristically wild emotional fluctuations, and I've been suffering from insomnia for three nights, which is pretty significant given that I suffer from mild narcolepsy. :wacko:

It makes me a bit nauseous. :( Just a warning. Better now, but the first couple of weeks were bothersome.


----------



## Sbmack

Welcome Twiggers! 

Sorry about the weird and lack of cycles ladies. Hope the vitamins help.


----------



## Sbmack

Pbl, how are you doing??


----------



## pbl_ge

Sbmack said:


> Pbl, how are you doing??

Just fine, thanks! How are you?? :flower:


----------



## Sbmack

pbl_ge said:


> Sbmack said:
> 
> 
> Pbl, how are you doing??
> 
> Just fine, thanks! How are you?? :flower:Click to expand...

Feeling good. Had my first dr. appt. since I got my positive. They just went over what to expect and took some bloodwork. I'm not really feeling any difference yet besides sore boobs and having to pee all the time. 

We are in a state of emergency here in New England. NH is basically shut down. The Mass. governor banned cars from the road after 4:00. I tried to go to work but saw six cars off the road within an hour. Didn't even make it into an account. Just went home. I'm excited to be snowed in....gives me an excuse to be lazy and just cook all day. Going to roast a bird tomorrow and make some soup. I may do some cross country skiing if I feel up to it. Haven't been sleeping well lately so I might just starfish out.

I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## GingerPanda

Be careful in all that snow! :thumbup:


----------



## Bibliophile

Quiet this weekend. :) I've been very up & down this weekend. (Someone sent me a thank you note & I cried... It was bad.)
ETA: And groggy. Cannot wake up!
Nothing new otherwise. Anyone else?


----------



## Skyler2014

I woke up feeling nauseous and had a big spike in temp this morning so I took a test :bfn: hoping its just too early. Otherwise I have a cold again which sucks, I feel like crap and worried that it might have messed with my temps


----------



## pbl_ge

Sorry for BFN, Rogers. :hugs: It's still pretty early for you, though. Did you know colds can actually be symptoms? Apparently in early pregnancy your body turns down the knob on the immune system, so it's more likely that you'll get sick. 

Bib, sorry you're been emotional--that's been me, too! Usually a sure sign that AF is on her way. :cry: I've taken to the preventative application of sentimental movies. It actually helps a lot! Anything new with your cycles? 

What's up with everyone else? Nothin' doin' here, just waiting for AF.......


----------



## Bibliophile

Could be AF. I usually get pissy before AF, though, not weepy. Lol. Still groggy and nauseous. Oh, and stuffy nose. Argh. So... Just waiting. If I did have an eggy drop a week ago like I thought, I should get SOMETHING a week from today. Good thing this week is so busy!


----------



## Skyler2014

pbl_ge said:


> Sorry for BFN, Rogers. :hugs: It's still pretty early for you, though. Did you know colds can actually be symptoms? Apparently in early pregnancy your body turns down the knob on the immune system, so it's more likely that you'll get sick.
> 
> Bib, sorry you're been emotional--that's been me, too! Usually a sure sign that AF is on her way. :cry: I've taken to the preventative application of sentimental movies. It actually helps a lot! Anything new with your cycles?
> 
> What's up with everyone else? Nothin' doin' here, just waiting for AF.......

Yes I've heard that but not this time. Af hit hard this morning. Good luck to those still waiting to test. I hopefully will not be waiting 8 weeks to ovulate again


----------



## clynn11

Awe babyrogers :hugs: sorry AF came! We'll catch those eggies this next cycle!! <3


----------



## Sbmack

Sorry about AF Rogers. Fx for everyone in the TWW.


----------



## Skyler2014

Thanks ladies. It's ok. I wasn't expecting anything my first cycle and if I get pregnant this cycle I can hopefully announce around Mother's Day which would be awesome. And it just gives us more time to get the house ready and save money and I won't be quite as big for our wedding.


----------



## Bibliophile

We decided that if we get a BFP next week that we'll announce early on April Fool's Day. :D Just because we're mean like that. Lol. (But even better because no one really knows we're trying, so it would be loads of fun.)


----------



## Skyler2014

Lol that would be hilarious! Ff thinks I'm not going to ovulate until Cd57 again lol. April 8th. Hopefully this will be a lot shorter though.


----------



## Bibliophile

I hope so! That's a long time. :( Have you tried anything to help shorten your cycles a bit?


----------



## Skyler2014

Not yet. Once the new place is ready an we're out of mil's house I'll probably start taking vitex if it hasn't started to regulate on its own. Honestly as much as I want a Lo right now I'm nervous about people's reaction about us getting pregnant at 20 and 24 before we get married even though I will be at the most five and a half months on our wedding day. Particularly his bible thumping little sister. She's 13 but has Aspergurs so everything is very black and white to her.


----------



## Bibliophile

Makes sense. The people we've told so far are the ones that we know will keep their opinions to themselves. Lol. How long until you move?


----------



## Skyler2014

I'm not sure... He's got the walls framed and started insulating the floors but he still needs to insulate and put the walls up and floors down, take all the crap from the roof and insulate it and then plumbing, electricity and appliances.... But we will probably move in at least our bed and animals once its insulated with walls and floors (and preferably a working bathroom lol)


----------



## GingerPanda

A bible-thumping 13-year old girl with Aspergers? Holy headache, Batman! I'm really not sure I would be able to handle that one!

My extended family is super religious (here's a link to a funny story about them). It was pretty obvious that I was having pre-marital sex as a teen (especially when my mom snuck into my room to "clean"/snoop and found a vibrator :shy:), but... my whole family just went :ignore:

DH was a virgin when we started dating, as he wanted to save himself for marriage. That... did not last through the first night after I moved in with him. :blush: My mom kept saying "You don't know who he's been with! What if you catch something from him?!" And I said "Mama, if either of us is going to catch something, it's going to be him catching it from me!" and she just went right back to helping me pack and started another conversation as if I hadn't said it at all. :winkwink:

My mom never liked DH very much, but letting it slip to her that we might be TTC has actually made her much nicer to him. I guess because it means he's no longer "the guy her baby met on Facebook and moved two states away for and now she never comes home on Christmas" and is now "the future father of more grandbabies". :haha:

I guess, in the end, what I'm trying to say is that... Yes. Your family might deeply disapprove of you having kids before you get married. But it's _your_ choice, and it's _your_ life. They might not like it at first, but they are gonna love your LOs. :hugs:


----------



## Skyler2014

Haha yes she really is a headache lol. Luckily she loves with her Grandma during the school week because her parents work in the mornings and can't drive her most of the time. I know my family is going to be on with it, especially my step mom but his family is a pain. Right now the only people who know are our four best friends (2 couples) and one of his friends who just had a baby. My 2 girlfriend's are the only ones who talk about it. My one friend asks whenever the 3 of us are alone "So how's it going with the baby making" lol. It's nice to have that rl support system. My other friend has 2 kids who are so sweet. She cloth diapers so I have someone to ask all the questions to. I put on one of the cloth diapers on her son yesterday. It was a 2peice so fairly simple. Fold the towel inside. Put the cover around and snap into place. Once I'm a little closer to having my baby I will get her to walk me through her diaper laundry routine.


----------



## Bibliophile

Lol Ginger! Go families... My brother's not an Aspie but has a lot of that rigidity regarding rules (except when HE's the one breaking them...). It can be fun. The first thing out of my mom's mouth is going to be "Is this on purpose?" 
Cannot ever ever tell her that I'm talking to my stepmom today about how crappy I'm feeling and how everything's going. Lol.


----------



## Bibliophile

Just had BF get an extra box of samoas.... Still really weepy and cookies will totally fix it. ;)


----------



## Bibliophile

Will stop flooding the thread now. 
But my foggy brain forgot:
Ginger's advice is right on.
And it sounds like you guys are in a good place other than the house and that's temporary. So give everyone a little duct tape. :p


----------



## Skyler2014

Lol bibliophile thanks


----------



## vietmamsie

Sbmack: wonderful news! Keep us posted!!


----------



## Sbmack

vietmamsie said:


> Sbmack: wonderful news! Keep us posted!!

Thanks, Viet! I hope your doing well. :hugs:


----------



## Sbmack

Viet, have the doctors given you any answers as to why this keeps happening? I've been stalking the accu thread since I started getting it a month ago. You mentioned something about a yoga retreat. Have you done that yet? That would be great.


----------



## Sbmack

I just left the dr.'s office. I woke up in the middle of the night with some heavier red bleeding and cramping on my right side. They did an ultrasound and saw a sac in the uterus which ruled out a tubal pregnancy. I got blood drawn and will go back Monday to get more bloodwork. I've heard about a type of hematoma that could cause this. I'm hoping this is the case and I'm not miscarrying. I should know more on Monday. It's going to be a worrisome weekend. 

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Skyler2014

Sorry sbmack, hope everything goes ok.


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh my goodness, Sbmack! Thinking about you and hoping everything is all right. I'm glad a tubal was ruled out. Hopefully bloods and tests all come back on the awesome side of normal. :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

:hugs: Sb. I hope everything turns out okay! Only half of women who have bleeding during pregnancy end up m/cing, so there's a good chance things will be fine!!

Keep us posted, and do whatever it takes to keep yourself sane. Agree that it will be a long, long weekend. :hugs:


----------



## Sbmack

Thanks, Ladies. It's not looking good. The midwife called with my bloodwork results Yesterday (16,000) and said that the levels combined with the US was cause for concern. They couldn't see a yolk sac in the US. She was talking about monitoring me to see if the MC Passes naturally. I've been reassured on another thread that those numbers aren't bad though. I will know more on Monday when they test my levels again. The bleeding wasn't too bad yesterday and is only spotting today so I'm holding out a little hope.


----------



## pbl_ge

FX, Sb. There have been many stories about misinterpreted U/S. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bibliophile

Hugs! Hope all is well after all. Keep us updated!

Strings of negative tests this week but ridiculous amounts of nausea, exhaustion and a few other things. Gaaaah!


----------



## vietmamsie

SB: :hugs: I hope everything is ok... thinking about you and sending lots of positive energy. 

AFM, just got home from a holiday, think I already need another one! I'm hoping to do the yoga thing in India in the fall, providing I'm not pg then. Something to look forward to!


----------



## Sbmack

vietmamsie said:


> SB: :hugs: I hope everything is ok... thinking about you and sending lots of positive energy.
> 
> AFM, just got home from a holiday, think I already need another one! I'm hoping to do the yoga thing in India in the fall, providing I'm not pg then. Something to look forward to!

Thanks, Viet! A yoga retreat in India sounds amazing. My friend is there doing that now. The pictures I've seen have been incredible. 

I'm feeling more optimistic today. I haven't bled all weekend. Just some brown spotting. I'll know more tomorrow when they test my levels again. No cramping either. I would think that if I were miscarrying I would be bleeding. Also on another thread a few girls said my levels weren't that abnormal. I really wish the midwife didn't call with such a grim outlook on Friday. It's really made for a horrible weekend. I have been feeling better though because the lack of bleeding.


----------



## Bibliophile

More hugs! If it helps, I had pretty intense lower back pain and cramping during my m/cs. And then the bleeding was like a regular period, maybe a couple days longer. 

A yoga retreat sounds fantastic!


----------



## Bibliophile

Hoping all is well with Ginger. Haven't seen her in a few days.


----------



## Sbmack

Bibliophile, sorry about your losses!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Skyler2014

It feels like there are so many mcs/ectopic/ cps. It scares the crap out of me. When I finally get my BFP I'm going to be so paranoid. I don't know if I just spend to much time on bnb. On this other group after the one woman got her BFP and said she wasn't telling anyone until she was sure it was going to stick because of her previous loss. Another woman said she was keeping her in her prayers and the first woman is now experiencing another mc or ectopic (not sure yet) and the woman goes "you're still in my prayers" me biting my tongue, yeah cause that helped so much before... It's sad but its just life, biology, science, DNA not god!


----------



## pbl_ge

Baby, you've hit the nail on the head. Once you've had a m/c, this whole TTC thing becomes a lot less fun. Little things--like the women who get pregnant right away, people here who want sympathy for their journeys conceiving their 3rd/4th pregnancy, and people who say ignorant things like "I got my BFP today!" (**A** You got ***A*** BFP!!) become deeply annoying. I try to keep it under wraps, but it's not always successful. As this post indicates.

People offering to pray for me or others doesn't bother me. It doesn't hurt or help a single thing, but the gesture is meant kindly. Pray away, folks!

Anyway, came here to stalk Sb's results. Stalky stalky stalky!!!


----------



## Bibliophile

Thanks, sbmack. It's been about five years, so it's not as hard. 

Pbl, the ones that drive me nuts are the ones who announce it to the entire world the second they get that positive. I didn't tell very many people before, but it still was pretty awful to have to explain to those few!


----------



## pbl_ge

Agreed, Bib. What's obnoxious is how few of them seem to have to eat their words. I don't wish m/cs on anyone, but FFS there really is no justice in the world. 

Telling people was awful, even though only a couple of people knew. My mother was a train wreck. She seemed to want ME to support HER for MY loss. She also told a bunch of people to whom I had no intention of talking about it. She has lost her insider information privileges. She'll find out after 12 weeks like the rest of them.

Assuming that ever happens.


----------



## Bibliophile

pbl_ge said:


> Agreed, Bib. What's obnoxious is how few of them seem to have to eat their words. I don't wish m/cs on anyone, but FFS there really is no justice in the world.
> 
> Telling people was awful, even though only a couple of people knew. My mother was a train wreck. She seemed to want ME to support HER for MY loss. She also told a bunch of people to whom I had no intention of talking about it. She has lost her insider information privileges. She'll find out after 12 weeks like the rest of them.
> 
> Assuming that ever happens.

Exactly. Maybe we should announce to the entire world? Because that seems to work somehow.


----------



## Bibliophile

I am cranky today, though, so my snark is up higher than usual.


----------



## Sbmack

Just left the dr.'s office. I want to punch the midwife in the face that called me Friday and told me I was most likely miscarrying. The dr. was much more hopeful. I will know more when I get my results tomorrow.


----------



## Sbmack

Pbl,I totally agree with you. There's a woman on the Oct. birth thread that has nine kids!! I mean really.


----------



## pbl_ge

Sbmack said:


> Just left the dr.'s office. I want to punch the midwife in the face that called me Friday and told me I was most likely miscarrying. The dr. was much more hopeful. I will know more when I get my results tomorrow.

Sooooooooooooooooo, does this mean the U/S looked good?? :happydance: Or was this just a blood test?

I can't recommend the "ignore" function here on BnB highly enough. I've hidden a small number of people, but it really improves my enjoyment of the site. I would DEFINITELY hide someone with that many kids. I've also hidden people that I think are too stupid to be parents, because I find their TTC efforts depressing. It's probably time to admit that I'm an elitist. 

Hope everything is good with you!!!


----------



## Sbmack

Pbl, you are the best! You can call me an elitist too.

I did have an US last Friday. They saw a gestational sac, but nothing else. It's too early to really see anything though. My dr. confirmed that so I don't know what that winey midwife was talking about. 

It turns out that the midwife I saw is an acquaintance of my good friend. She has this fake mouse voice that was so annoying. I hope I don't ever run into her at a BBQ. It would be strange to know she's seen my vagina.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Skyler2014

I don't know if I'd consider myself a pessimist or just paranoid but I've had this fear of infertility so long it's a wonder I didn't research the pill better. When you're 17 though you just want something quick though. If/when I do get pregnant I will tell my 4 best friends and fiancé because I would need them for support if I miscarried anyway, the rest can wait until I'm 12 weeks +


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Sbmack

Twiggers, as annoying as it is to hear it, it does help to relax while ttc. I thought for sure I was going to need IUI to get pregnant. I had started infertility testing last month when I got my BFP. If it didn't happen that month (which I did not think it was going to), we were going to do IUI. I think that knowing that really helped. I just had it in my head that that was the only way I was going to get pregnant. I think that if I loose this baby, that is what will have to happen. I just hope they don't make me wait longer now since I've shown I can conceive on my own. 

I also have a tilted Uterus. The doctors said it doesn't inhibit getting pregnant. I have read it can make an Ultrasound harder to read. The doctor also told me that once you're pregnant, the uterus will correct itself and you can have a natural delivery.


----------



## Skyler2014

Twiggers I completely understand. My fear initiated because I had really long irregular cycles when I was a teen but it had started regulating to about 31 days before I went on the stupid BCPs. I also was horrible at taking my pills and my friend got pregnant missing one and got pregnant from precum (I know, I kind of hate her too lol) so I kind of felt like maybe something's wrong with me but knowing how the cycle works and how the pill affects the body I know my friend's pregnancy was likely just a fluke.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Skyler2014

Yes it is and I did not get so lucky, 68 day cycle with an 11 day lp. 2nd cycle off and either I had a fluke temp this morning or I o'd yesterday. I'm guessing g it's a fluke temp or that I drank wine last night but I didn't drink a whole lot, it was a wine and cheese and I had my last glass at least 3 hours before I went to bed so I'm not sure. Guess we'll see what it does over th next few days. It would be really weird to have that short of a cycle


----------



## twiggers

Yikes, 68 days....I would be going nuts. I really hope you get back to a regular cycle. You're getting in your BDing, so that's a good thing!


----------



## GingerPanda

Bibliophile said:


> Hoping all is well with Ginger. Haven't seen her in a few days.

I was working on an art piece that I sketched out on Friday. It pretty much took up the entire weekend, but now it's done so I have my life back. I never want to see Photoshop again. Just wanted to get it done quick while the video game was still in its newly-released stage. :wacko:


Sbmack, I'm glad your doctor was a little more positive. I hope your tests all come back normal, and that the bleeding was just an early pregnancy thing.

I know what you all mean about the women who announce it to the world as soon as they get that second line. My cousin's best friend on Facebook posted a pic of her FRER that baaaarely had a second line. Her boyfriend hadn't even been told yet, so he found out on Facebook. TRASHY. :dohh: Another cousin also announced as soon as she found out, and then had to explain to 300+ people (she goes to a large church) that she'd had a m/c at 9 wks. She has a 2yo little boy now.

I just think I'll keep it to myself and DH until I get my 10-12 wk ultrasounds.


----------



## Skyler2014

twiggers said:


> Yikes, 68 days....I would be going nuts. I really hope you get back to a regular cycle. You're getting in your BDing, so that's a good thing!

Haha yeah. I learned my lesson with my last cycle. I never go more than two days without BDing anyway but last cycle with my multiple fake-o's I got nervous because I only bd'd twice on my fertile days and not on my "O day." So now it's every other day or more which trust me, DF does not mind lol.


----------



## Sbmack

The dr. called. My levels are up! I'm not in the clear, but I'm feeling pretty good. 

Thanks for all the well wishes.


----------



## Skyler2014

Yay! Hope things stay good!


----------



## GingerPanda

Yaaaaay! I'm so happy and hopeful for you!


----------



## Bibliophile

Yay!!! So glad for you!

I think maybe I imagined the ovulation 2 weeks ago.... :( Definitely something going on, but I got a negative this morning, so I'm hoping AF shows up PDQ. Still having lots of hormonal moodiness. Meeting a new doc in the morning to see if we like him or if we need to keep looking. But this office has midwives & I'd really love to go that route if I can. In the meantime, going to try and just stay busy and not worry about it. Ha!


----------



## GingerPanda

Off topic, but we were playing with a "morph your pictures together to see what your baby would look like" thing on another thread, and I thought it was pretty funny. It's MorphThing.com.

So here are my and DH's babies:
https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/107a4bf217dcf6e5a4f2cc10f488f3e7/0/17496064/Baby-of-IMG-0853-jpg-and-b2-jpg.jpeg
https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/ee92def56114ef70b4f042afe15e091c/0/17496097/Baby-of-b2-jpg-and-IMG-0853-jpg.jpeg
https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/46c6b5d7aec7d30e0afe71786b237b1a/0/17495947/Baby-of-WP-000001-jpg-and-IMG-0853-jpg.jpeg
https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/eada8bbcbd55fea6fc9eb15c8d90f989/0/17496030/Baby-of-IMG-0853-jpg-and-WP-000001-jpg.jpeg

Dying laughing at the second one. :rofl: None of them have black hair, though, which is probably what mine will have. I thought it was just because DH shaves his head, so it couldn't see his hair color, but I went on his FB and got a pic of him with his hair all braided funny and in his face (it was the only one that was big enough lol), but they still turned out with light hair.


Then for comedy purposes:

Seth Rogan and I have a Seth Rogan Jr:
https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/fa47ce55f95f11b9f96ef6baef287b56/0/17496138/Baby-of-Seth-Rogen-and-IMG-0853-jpg.jpeg

Adam Levine and I have a little girl with a beard:
https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/aced34e22fb054bb35d325bede344797/0/17496162/Baby-of-Adam-Levine-and-IMG-0853-jpg.jpeg

Hugh Laurie and I have an angry little boy:
https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/978b390530122ec170b7b15ae4ae845f/0/17496173/Baby-of-Hugh-Laurie-and-IMG-0853-jpg.jpeg

Jesse Spencer and I make a beautiful boy:
https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/01011c600c092af46606a24604249914/0/17496178/Baby-of-Jesse-Spencer-and-IMG-0853-jpg.jpeg
That grows into a very attractive man:
https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/2/d0b1291e756b6c8f8f825c0307f25596/0/65441509/Jesse-Spencer--IMG-0853-jpg.jpeg

:rofl:


----------



## Bibliophile

Lol Ginger!

Picked an ob today. :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Bibliophile said:


> Lol Ginger!
> 
> Picked an ob today. :)

Yay! Is it the one with the office that has midwives, like you wanted?


Ugh, another pregnancy announcement on Facebook this morning. This will be #4 for her (she has 3 boys, one set of twins), and all she keeps doing is complaining. Oh, she's so sick. Oh, this baby wasn't planned. Oh, she forgot to take her BC. Oh, it better not be twins again. Oh, her tummy feels so big, please don't be twins! (Seriously? You're like 5wks?) Oh, she's decided it's a girl. Oh, what do you think of this girly name [TAG ENTIRE FRIENDS LIST]? Oh, thank you Jesus for this miracle.


GRRRRR!!! No one knows I'm TTC, or I would post something nasty. :dohh:


----------



## Sbmack

Ginger, those pics are funny. I like the first one with you and Seth Rogan. So cute haha. 

You should delete that girl. How annoying. I want to tell people, but I'm scared I'll miscarry. I had to lie to all my girlfriends at book club. I said I'm not drinking because I'm going without alcohol in Feb. because of my vacation coming up. They still thought something was fishy though and asked if I was pregnant when I left. I should've fake drank so no one would notice. I feel a little bad about what it says about me that people find it odd when I'm not drinking. I just shouldn't have told everyone we were trying.


----------



## GingerPanda

Eh, if they already knew you were trying, you just could have said that you went ahead and gave it up so that it definitely wouldn't be in your system if you did get pregnant. Or, if they don't know you're not religious, you could have said you gave up alcohol for Lent.

I really am thinking about deleting her. She started posting all these pictures of her BFP and captioning them with "Please just be one baby!" and "I'm gonna name her _blah blah blah_." ... I hope it's boy triplets. :coffee:


----------



## Sbmack

GingerPanda said:


> Or, if they don't know you're not religious, you could have said you gave up alcohol for Lent.

hahahahaha they would laugh me out of the room. It's a great excuse though. With the exception of one girl in book club, I've been close friends with these girls for years and years and most of them know I'm agnostic. They at least know I am not religious in the slightest. 

After my friend that does know flat out lied to everyone, another friend said how it's too early anyway and that I would keep it a secret for three months. They are probably on to me, but I think they won't keep asking anyway. 

I have a wine dinner next week that I'm hosting for work and a lot of my friends are coming. I am definitely going to fake drink all night. I was going to tell some of them then, but I don't really want to yet. I'm hoping noone will notice that my husband keeps finishing all my wine.


----------



## GingerPanda

LOL

Since I moved to Cincinnati and have been exposed to Catholicism, I find that Lent is a great excuse for anything. When I worked, we had a customer who ran a funeral home that was very creepy. He was probably in his 40's compared to our late teens/early 20's, and always would hit on us. He'd bring us food and candy (which we were afraid to eat, I mean come on, roofies), but his favorite thing to do was try to figure out what we ordered at Starbucks so he could buy us coffee. I kinda felt bad because I know he was lonely and was trying to be nice, but cheese and crackers man... He came on like a semi-truck. So finally one day I was like "Look, I can't have coffee. I gave it up for Lent. Sorry."

He stared at me for a moment... then grinned. "A Catholic girl, eh? A good little Catholic girl. _Maaaaan_, you are just the complete package. Catholic. Mmm." To which my response was, "Uh... Yes, sir." :angelnot:

:sick:


----------



## Bibliophile

GingerPanda said:


> Bibliophile said:
> 
> 
> Lol Ginger!
> 
> Picked an ob today. :)
> 
> Yay! Is it the one with the office that has midwives, like you wanted?
> 
> 
> Ugh, another pregnancy announcement on Facebook this morning. This will be #4 for her (she has 3 boys, one set of twins), and all she keeps doing is complaining. Oh, she's so sick. Oh, this baby wasn't planned. Oh, she forgot to take her BC. Oh, it better not be twins again. Oh, her tummy feels so big, please don't be twins! (Seriously? You're like 5wks?) Oh, she's decided it's a girl. Oh, what do you think of this girly name [TAG ENTIRE FRIENDS LIST]? Oh, thank you Jesus for this miracle.
> 
> 
> GRRRRR!!! No one knows I'm TTC, or I would post something nasty. :dohh:Click to expand...

Yes, it is. I didn't meet either of them, but that's ok for now. Though.... We told him all the symptoms I've been having and that I kept getting negative tests even though it's been a week & a half since I started feeling crappy. And by yesterday morning, I had decided to believe the tests and move on (since, you know, you don't feel icky until implantation and it should only take a few days from that point to get the hormones high enough to detect).





And he said? "It took my wife a couple of weeks to get a positive even though she felt awful for that whole time." FFS.... So now, of course, we're hoping again. I kinda want to punch him for that. Lol. 

How annoying! Take her off! BF's cousin was like that. Along with "My husband hates me and I just don't understand why and I'm so sad and I hate my house and blah blah blah." She's gone from mine, but we drove through Vegas to see his kids last weekend and she was whining on his page about how we never stop to see her and she's always so sad about it. :dohh:


----------



## Bibliophile

Ewww, Ginger!

Sbmack... Talk with your doc, of course. But there are lots of studies that show a glass here and there WON'T actually cause any problems. It's the heavy binge drinking that's the issue. :) And it doesn't say anything about you! I'm still pondering what I will say when we go to my mom's. We tend to have one or two there to deal with them. Lol! I'll probably just tell them I have headaches for 3 months... My migraines get a lot worse with alcohol, so sometimes they make a great excuse.


----------



## Sbmack

GingerPanda said:


> He stared at me for a moment... then grinned. "A Catholic girl, eh? A good little Catholic girl. _Maaaaan_, you are just the complete package. Catholic. Mmm." To which my response was, "Uh... Yes, sir." :angelnot:
> 
> :sick:

Gross!!


----------



## Skyler2014

Haha you girls are funny. Ginger that girl sounds horrid. One of my fb friends just had a fifth baby to stay on welfare... "God" forbid she actually work to support the ones she already had, the 3 year old having just gone into remission from cancer. My best friends know we're trying to conceive so they don't question me on the whole drinking thing and won't when I actually get pregnant although I doubt that I will hide it from them anyway. If I do miscarry then I will need their support anyway


----------



## GingerPanda

And another girl on my FB is like 12wks pregnant (oops baby with her boyfriend of about 14wks), and has also apparently decided that she's having a girl, and keeps posting ultrasound pics and calling the baby by a girl's name.

Setting herself up for disappointment, if you ask me. But maybe I'm just bitter. :blush:


----------



## twiggers

lol @ boy triplets. That's awesome!


----------



## GingerPanda

Y'all, I just ate a whole box of Thin Mints from the Girl Scouts. I need to control myself! :toothpick:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## GingerPanda

I really liked the Shout Outs they had last year, but I don't think they have them anymore? SAD!


----------



## Bibliophile

Mmmm Girl Scout cookies... I need to stalk the grocery stores for stands. BF didn't order ours until last week. :( 

I started a ttc journal. Just on a blog, so I can whatever language I want. LOL. It's in my siggie if anyone wants to come see. :)

How's everyone today?


----------



## pbl_ge

Very quiet here. What's up with all my heathens??????? Sb, I'm guessing no news is good news!!!


----------



## Sbmack

pbl_ge said:


> Very quiet here. What's up with all my heathens??????? Sb, I'm guessing no news is good news!!!

I was thinking the same thing. 

I am spotting a little brown again. I'm not too worried though. I won't know anything until my scan on Thursday. Hoping to hear the heartbeat then!!


----------



## Bibliophile

Not much new here. I found out that depo withdrawal can mimic preggo symptoms to the t. So... Just dealing with feeling crappy overall. Getting ready to go out of town (again) Wednesday. Dog just scared the cat & the cat scratched my boob. You know. Fun stuff. Lol.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## GingerPanda

Today is CD19, which is about the time I started randomly spotting early the last couple of cycles. I might get a full 30 day cycle this time! But I'm NTNP for now, as I don't really want to have a December baby. It's a super busy time of year in our family with a couple of other birthdays.


----------



## clynn11

I'm just hanging out too! 1dpo here, can't wait to start testing this cycle with my OSOMs!!!


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi! I had a doctors appointment last week and had lots of bloods drawn. They think my miscarriage might have been caused by Rubella, either I had it, contracted it but only passed it on to my baby or carry it. We will know this week when my results come back. They wanted to solely give me the rubella panel of tests, but I asked them to test EVERYTHING they could then. Pretty large bill, but hoping to have some answers out of all this.

Other than that, it looks like I Ovulated a few days ago, but keep forgetting to temp when I wake up so haven't really confirmed it (whoops! Temping was such a hard routine to UN-train myself in, now I can't remember to do it for the life of me!) I guess it doesn't really matter this cycle anyways as we're not trying, however it is handy to know when to expect my period!

SB, glad to hear all is well!


----------



## Bibliophile

Viet, if that's what caused it, can they do something about it? I'm not really "up" on what they can do for prevention. (1 more and then I probably will be, but we aren't there quite yet.)


----------



## vietmamsie

They said a vaccination for Rubella would do the trick if that is the problem. We'll see. I think all Americans are vaccinated for rubella as children, even though it isn't a problem in the states. Here in Asia I guess you can actually get it and its quite common. While I had a vaccination when I was a baby I might have needed a booster when I moved to Asia. We shall see....


----------



## Skyler2014

Vietmamsie, hope you get some answers soon. Good luck Clynn and others waiting to test
I am waiting to ovulate...Cd 15 today....


----------



## GingerPanda

vietmamsie said:


> They said a vaccination for Rubella would do the trick if that is the problem. We'll see. I think all Americans are vaccinated for rubella as children, even though it isn't a problem in the states. Here in Asia I guess you can actually get it and its quite common. While I had a vaccination when I was a baby I might have needed a booster when I moved to Asia. We shall see....

It would be so good if they could get that fixed for you, so you could get your rainbow! I'm hoping the tests come back with nothing that isn't a minor fix for you!


----------



## GingerPanda

CD20, here, and still no bleeding or spotting. I'm hoping this means I get my full 30-ish day cycle!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Sbmack

vietmamsie said:


> They said a vaccination for Rubella would do the trick if that is the problem. We'll see. I think all Americans are vaccinated for rubella as children, even though it isn't a problem in the states. Here in Asia I guess you can actually get it and its quite common. While I had a vaccination when I was a baby I might have needed a booster when I moved to Asia. We shall see....

I hope they are right and you can get that booster and be on your way. You'll have a sticky bean in no time!!!


----------



## Sbmack

Good luck to those about to O and those of you in the TWW!

Pbl, how are you doing?


----------



## Bibliophile

I hope they're right. But big hugs if that's all it is. Thinking back, if we end up having to do more tests and it was something that simple, I honestly would be pretty heartsick and more than a little mad. 

FX, Ginger!

Still feeling awful, especially at night. We're going out of town this week and it's supposed to be a fun, honeymoon-ish trip. Starting to wonder if I'll even enjoy it if I'm feeling this icky. :(


----------



## pbl_ge

Viet, hope you get answers soon! :hugs: There are some ladies on here with repeated losses who are wildly knowledgeable. I only know the threads for those who are 35+, but can send you the links if you'd like.

Baby, I'm with you....just waiting to O. :coffee: The FP gets very boring. 

Bib, sorry you're not feeling well. :sick: Hope you pep up so you can enjoy the trip! Not sure what's ailing you (I saw depo withdrawal), but have you tried things like ginger and peppermint? Can help with queasiness if that's the issue.

Ginger, FX this cycle is normal for you!

:hi: Clynn!

Sb, hope your scan is perfect! Keep us posted.

Absolutely no news here for me. (drums fingers....) still almost a week til my typical O day, and SMEP is underway. Yawn.


----------



## vietmamsie

Thanks for tall the support ladies, I sure need it right now! I am feeling better, day by day, dealing with the grief and emotions that comes with multiple losses. Hoping for some answers! Might have to start calling and bugging the doctors office starting today!


----------



## Bibliophile

Pbl... What am I NOT feeling? Lol. My boobs are killing me, cramps, nausea, headaches, backaches, emotional, on & on. I am glad that I'm not as tired as I was a couple of weeks ago. But I think I'd rather nap than cringe every time I hug someone. Lol.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## GingerPanda

Jeeze, I hate how the "reply" button is right next to the "report post" button. My phone is almost to the end of its two-year life, and it is getting crazy on me.

Um.

I woke up with dried blood all over the palm of my left hand, and I have no idea where it came from. DH is fine, I'm fine... No sores, no early down-below spotting or anything.

WTF.


----------



## Sbmack

Ginger, hopefully it was just a little bloody nose that you wiped up without noticing. 

Pbl, try and make SMEP fun. I tried it for a couple of months and then gave up. I hope it works for you!

Twiggers, I know it's pretty impossible, but try not to stress out too much. I had a month where I O'ed a few days later than normal because I was so stressed out.

Bib, I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## GingerPanda

Sbmack said:


> Ginger, hopefully it was just a little bloody nose that you wiped up without noticing.

I guess I hope so, though I've never had a bloody nose in my life. And with the amount of it, I guess I'd expect to see some on my face. I'm sure it was nothing, but it's kind of creepy.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Bibliophile

Ginger, any random scratches somewhere? I'd vote for bloody nose, too.

FX, Twiggers. If it's a few days late, maybe that egg is just really getting ready. :)


----------



## twiggers

I hope so!!!


----------



## Skyler2014

Ginger....weird....
Twiggers- hope you O soon

Afm- still waiting to O and my temps are all over the place. Seriously, up and down like a fricken roller coaster. Probably another thing I can thank the pill for. Hopefully I will O soon. My friend and I started planning more on my wedding yesterday with my fiancé sitting beside us with her boyfriend. He agreed to a justice of the peace (I literally did a "fist pump" yes) and we are doing a barbecue potluck because its a western wedding and a very low budget one so it seemed best. And it's at our property so we don't need any licenses or anything. Only 143 days!


----------



## pbl_ge

Anything new with anyone???

Baby, your low key wedding sounds fab! Ours was the big, expensive kind. I don't regret it, but it was a lot of work!!! And wildly expensive. :nope:

Ginger, any insight into the mystery?


----------



## Sbmack

I also got married at my house. It was a lot of work, but totally worth it. I spent a lot of money on catering, but saved a lot because we bought all the alcoholol and my boss gave me the wine (11 cases!) for my wedding gift. 

I had my scan today. There's a baby and a heartbeat!!! Measuring 7 + 1, which is spot on according to my LMP. I cried a little during the ultrasound. My dh made fun of me. 

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## pbl_ge

We sort of got married at my OH's family's house. They have a rental property on the coast of Cape Cod (they are not as wealthy as this makes them sound--they've just lived on the Cape for many generations), but it's surrounded by trees. They haven't cleared off the view like most Cape residents have. So we got married on their next door neighbor's property. Trick was that we couldn't use the house, the wiring was too old to support what we needed, and there was not running water at the site. So we had to rent fancy wedding portapotties, bring in generators, and the catering folks had to have big water tanks. It was beautiful though!


----------



## pbl_ge

Sbmack said:


> I also got married at my house. It was a lot of work, but totally worth it. I spent a lot of money on catering, but saved a lot because we bought all the alcoholol and my boss gave me the wine (11 cases!) for my wedding gift.
> 
> I had my scan today. There's a baby and a heartbeat!!! Measuring 7 + 1, which is spot on according to my LMP. I cried a little during the ultrasound. My dh made fun of me.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day!

Wonderful news!!!!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Sbmack

Puerto Rico sounds lovely. I'm headed to Ecuador next week. So excited to do nothing but swim, read and eat.

Twiggers, what do you teach?


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Sbmack

Ecuador is the only country I've been to in S.America. I'd like to see more. I have a friend that lives there full time. I'm going down with three other couples. We stay for free in the house my friend's parents own on the beach. We wouldn't be going if not for him. I'm not as nervous this year as I was when we went two years ago. It's nice to know what to expect. Have fun in PR. I've never been on a cruise. Hope you enjoy it! 

Developmental psychologist...very nice. All I do is sell grape juice. I'm in wine sales.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## GingerPanda

SB! So happy to hear your ultrasound went well! I hope you enjoy your vacation!

The farthest south I've ever been was on a cruise to the Caribbean. We went to Antigua, Barbados, St. Thomas, and a couple of other islands I don't remember the names of (I was 10 years old). It was really interesting!


----------



## Sbmack

I like the collecting countries thing too. I just got a new passport and was sad to see all my old stamps go away. My dh isn't really a beach person either, but there's a lot to do where we are in Ecuador. We are into kite skiing and kite boarding so we're bringing the kites this year. The beach where we are is perfect for it. So much fun. We also did zip-lining last time. It was amazing and only $15 dollars. Everything is so cheap there and they use US currency. We did 6 ziplines in lush green hills overlooking the ocean. So amazing. My DH is afraid of heights though so he just took pictures and watched us. 

I work for a distributor that represents wines from all over the world. We probably represent around 500 wines. We are small compared to the big guys. I cover the Seacoast of NH and sell to restaurants, liquor stores, grocery stores and independent wine shops. I am also sales manager for a German Import company for Mass and Rhode Island where I deal with the distributors. It's fun. I have gotten to go on many great trips because of it. Still haven't been out to California though.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## GingerPanda

I would LOVE to travel the world. My top three places I would like to visit are Ireland, Japan, and England.

Ireland and England to visit places my ancestors lived. There is actually a castle that belonged to my dad's mom's family waaay back in England. Back then they were called Redmayne. Now they're Allred. My red hair has apparently been a defining feature for generations. :rofl:

But the Redmayne castle still stands, even though it's dilapidated. I think an English historical society owns it now, and is renovating it.

I have no Japanese ancestry, I just think their language and culture are awesome. Japanese was my minor in college, and I still practice, even though I dropped out.


----------



## Skyler2014

28 counties ha, I've never been out of Canada. The furthest I've been is Saskatchewan, ( I live in BC) when I was 7. I haven't even really travelled in my own province. My top 3 places would probably be Ireland (I'm Irish too, the Finnegan's), New York City (Big city girl) and Orlando (Harry Potter theme park, hell yes, oh and Disneyland lol)
Would also love to see Egypt, Australia, France, most of Europe actually and the one Asian country I've always wanted to visit.... Thailand


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Skyler2014

That sounds like fun Twiggers


----------



## vietmamsie

SB: great news! Keep us updated!

I travel quite a bit as well. I've lived abroad for the last 5 years, so we've managed to get a lot of trips in! I've pretty much covered Europe and Eastern Europe, and done a few amazing trips through South East Asia. I'm hoping to get to Japan, Burma, India and Nepal in the next two years. Hoping our idea of doing 4 months through Northern India and Nepal this fall works out! FX!

Also, got my test results back... EVERYTHING WAS NORMAL. They can't pin point my problem and I've had every test in the book. So we try again. I was offered early scans when I find out I'm pg next so we can see whats going on.


----------



## vietmamsie

I should mention that I live in south east asia.... I have a blog! I'll give you the address, but no bnb or TTC related comments please! 

Head (south) East


----------



## Bibliophile

Sorry you didn't get any definitive results, Viet.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## pbl_ge

vietmamsie said:


> SB: great news! Keep us updated!
> 
> I travel quite a bit as well. I've lived abroad for the last 5 years, so we've managed to get a lot of trips in! I've pretty much covered Europe and Eastern Europe, and done a few amazing trips through South East Asia. I'm hoping to get to Japan, Burma, India and Nepal in the next two years. Hoping our idea of doing 4 months through Northern India and Nepal this fall works out! FX!
> 
> Also, got my test results back... EVERYTHING WAS NORMAL. They can't pin point my problem and I've had every test in the book. So we try again. I was offered early scans when I find out I'm pg next so we can see whats going on.

Ugh, that's not helpful. :nope: I guess the good news is nothing is wrong, so you've just been really, really unlucky. Seems like you get pregnant easily, and perhaps there's no reason the next one shouldn't stick!

:hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

And, travel, sigh. I started off my adulthood doing well with travel--Japan, Germany, Italy, the Czech Republic, lots of the Caribbean, Mexico, etc. Then I went to graduate school, and I've pretty much stayed put since. I've done a lot of backpacking in some amazing places--including Hawaii and "The Canadia"--but I haven't been off this continent in almost a decade. I did do this road trip:
https://goo.gl/maps/pXY7f
It was SO. COOL.


----------



## Sbmack

pbl_ge said:


> vietmamsie said:
> 
> 
> SB: great news! Keep us updated!
> 
> I travel quite a bit as well. I've lived abroad for the last 5 years, so we've managed to get a lot of trips in! I've pretty much covered Europe and Eastern Europe, and done a few amazing trips through South East Asia. I'm hoping to get to Japan, Burma, India and Nepal in the next two years. Hoping our idea of doing 4 months through Northern India and Nepal this fall works out! FX!
> 
> Also, got my test results back... EVERYTHING WAS NORMAL. They can't pin point my problem and I've had every test in the book. So we try again. I was offered early scans when I find out I'm pg next so we can see whats going on.
> 
> Ugh, that's not helpful. :nope: I guess the good news is nothing is wrong, so you've just been really, really unlucky. Seems like you get pregnant easily, and perhaps there's no reason the next one shouldn't stick!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Pbl, is right. The next one will stick!!! It has to. :hugs:


----------



## Sbmack

Good luck with the bd'ing Twiggers! Also, you're brave taking high schoolers through Amsterdam and Paris. I had a friend that led walking tours through Europe for high school kids. She is most excellent to travel with. 

I would also love to visit Asia. I've only been to Europe (France, Spain, Germany and Austria) and a couple Carribean islands. I lived in Jamaica for a few months my senior year of college and we went on a vacation to Barbados a while back. I hope that I can convince my dh to travel with kids.


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry you didn't get any conclusive results on your tests, Viet. Hopefully your next bean is super sticky, and all the early monitoring helps! :hugs:

Twiggers, yay for smiley face! Get that BD on!


Barbados was beautiful when we went (in 1999). The ocean was crystal clear. We swam with sharks over the reef and had the BEST BBQ ribs I've ever had in my life. I still have some coins (Colones?).

I got a new passport in 2010. Just hoping I can use it! DH is doing work for a super large company (that you would all know, but I can't say), and they have offices in Europe, India, Brazil, and are based in Japan. It's not likely, but it is a possibility that we could get to visit some of these places. Except Brazil.

Being interested in the paranormal and places that have immensely powerful histories, I've always kinda wanted to do an investigation at night of Auschwitz or some of the other Holocaust concentration camps. If any place is going to have activity, I would think it would be those. But knowing what happened there, I would probably start crying. That happened to me on some Civil War battlefields in TN. :shrug:


Unrelated: Today is my birthday! I'm 24 now.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Sbmack

I know you are a professor. Just thought I read the trip was for high school students. That wouldn't really make sense though. 

Happy Birthday, Ginger!! I hope you get to visit Brazil. My grandparents have taken my father there a few times way back when. He says its a great country.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## pbl_ge

Happy birthday, Ginger! Hope you get a special kind of gift soon! :dust:

Btw, Viet, did they do immunological tests, too? That's something that comes up a lot of the RMC folks. :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, ladies!

DH says he doesn't want to go to Brazil, because his company would make him take "what to do if you get abducted and held for ransom" training. Lol. I'm sure it would be beautiful, though. But I don't speak Portuguese, just a bit of Spanish. Pero me Español no es muy bien, porque dormi durante la clase en la escuela.

Twiggers, I'm jealous! That sounds so neat. What flavor of professor are you?


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## vietmamsie

Thanks for the support ladies! Keeping positive that the next one will be it! PB- got EVERYTHING tested, immunization for like 15 things as well as some other major set of 10 tests but i can't remember what for. Along with some other random ones.

messed up the blog link... If you feel like knowing everything about me... https://gavandnell.blogspot.com/
Let me know what you think! I've been working hard on it for the last two years, but have been slacking lately! New pics of our trip to Thailand up!


----------



## pbl_ge

vietmamsie said:


> Thanks for the support ladies! Keeping positive that the next one will be it! PB- got EVERYTHING tested, immunization for like 15 things as well as some other major set of 10 tests but i can't remember what for. Along with some other random ones.
> 
> messed up the blog link... If you feel like knowing everything about me... https://gavandnell.blogspot.com/
> Let me know what you think! I've been working hard on it for the last two years, but have been slacking lately! New pics of our trip to Thailand up!

Just to clarify, Viet, I don't mean immunizations, I mean more autoimmune tests. I'm no expert here, but the RMC ladies talk about how this isn't something most docs test for. Some of them take supps that will have immunosuppressant qualities to prevent mcs. Does this sound familiar? You could ask on the rmc thread if not. I am not a reliable source about this.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/m...ent-miscarriage-thread-1616.html#post25653827


----------



## pbl_ge

This is a corporate webpage, so take this with a grain of salt, but it's worth a read.
https://m.preventmiscarriage.com/Reproductive-Immunology/Causes-of-Miscarriage.aspx


----------



## Sbmack

Great blog, Viet. Gorgeous pictures!!


----------



## Skyler2014

Happy Belated birthday Ginger. Wasn't on yesterday other to check the March Madness Group (4BFPs in one day!). I have been helping my DF with the house we're building to move into in the mornings and working from 4 until 11:30 or 12:30 depending on the night. Wish I could say I've _only_ been to Europe and some of the Carribians (can't spell today)


----------



## Sbmack

Babyrogers, you're still young aren't you? I didn't go out of the country (besides visiting family in Canada) until I was 25 and it was for work.


----------



## Skyler2014

Yeah I'm 20. Hopefully I will get to travel with my kids and husband one day


----------



## twiggers

I didn't start traveling Until my early 30s!


----------



## vietmamsie

Hey! Sorry, I'm really bad at remembering things.... one panel of tests were for autoimmunity and the other was for immunization and still another for something else. They tested for EVERYTHING. With no outpatient insurance, it sure set us back! Everything was totally normal. I Also have had many pelvic and internal exams to verify that my womb is healthy and not heart shaped. No need for that dye injecting one or husbands sperm analysis because I'm getting pg easily, that's not the problem. 

They said the next step would be genetic testing for my husband and I to see if we have bad genes we are passing on. I know my husband has something that lead him to not be able to give sperm in college, but was told it wasn't a big deal and most Italians have it, but it just stays dormant. I want to look into what that could be to rule that out as a problem.

Its weird because We're making our summer plans and talking about our plans for next year, but this time not even thinking about the possibility that I'll be pregnant. Even though we both know that i will most likely get pregnant at least once in the next 6 months.... part of moving forward with ttc is to just NOT THINK ABOUT IT. I need to stop looking at the dates and planning my life around something that just might not happen. In the last year, I feel like every idea we have or discussion has ended with, "well, we might be pregnant, so that wouldn't work out." It's actually stopped us from doing things and making plans! No more of that!!! 

On a side note, I've been burnt to a crisp on my back and shoulders! Was out in the sun at an art festival yesterday and am paying for it this morning! Ouch!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Viet, glad your docs were so thorough! Your ttc attitude sounds great. It's definitely true--lots of people postpone living while ttc, and then years go by while nothing happens. :nope: 

Hope the festival was worth the burn! 

:hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Oooh, sunburn sucks. You have my sympathies.

The worst is when it gets so bad, you blister and your skin sloughs off. Not peels, sloughs and bleeds. The sun is evil. :nope:

Glad you've decided to party on and do things. I'm getting ready to start planning a trip to Europe because of our conversations here, and present it to DH. Traveling ladies are an inspiration! :thumbup:


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## ashleyy84

Hello! It's been a while since I've posted, and we haven't been ttc for various reasons. I'm back in the game and thought I'd stop by. Hope everyone is doing well!

Vietmamsie, I'm not jealous of the sunburn, but I'd love to see some sunshine and feel the warmth! Looks like we have some sunshine later in the week, thankfully!

Don't know if I posted about this before, but my close friend and two sisters were pregnant at the same time and it was torturous! I'm really close with one of my sisters and let me just say I am in LOVE with my nephew! I'm not close with the other but I still was exposed to her pregnancy via facebook of course. I know that sounds horrible, but I didn't meet her until I was 20, and she feels more like a family friend than a sister. I think I'm cured of the bitterness I used to feel towards pregnant women and new moms!


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Ashley! Good to see you back here!


----------



## vietmamsie

I don't think I have ever been so happy to see my period as I was yesterday! Big smiles all around despite this one coming with a horrible back ache and lots of tears. We're officially trying again!

However, not with so much gusto as before. Miscarriages really take the wind out of your sails. At think point I'm not really sure I care either way about having a baby. It's not as life or death like it was before. Maybe I'm just mentally preparing myself for the worst...


----------



## GingerPanda

Glad you're trying again, Viet! I hope you feel better as time goes on. :hugs:



AFM: AF is kinda missing in action. My cycles are normally 30 days, sometimes 31 or 32, and she usually shows up super early in the morning while I'm still sleeping. Today is CD31, and it's 7:50PM... No sign of her yet. I'll wait til Saturday, and test that morning if she's not here yet. We weren't really trying this cycle, but we did BD a lot.


----------



## stuckinoki

Hey other like minded ladies! :hi:

Wondering if I can join, I'm quite fed up with the whole "it's god's will" conversation that has plagued me since my DH and I started TTC.

I don't know what I categorize myself as, I was a pretty adamant atheist for a long time, tried to bring myself back round to Jesus [because I am somewhat jealous of people that can blindly follow a religion and put all of their faith in something with no scientific grounding...they are so sure about heaven and god's will, I admit, I wanted to find that for myself] but my short foray into finding religion didn't last very long....I just can't do it.

I grew up Methodist, the whole party hard, repent at the end religion. I don't have anything against religion or people that believe, it's just not for me.

Just hoping to chat, about something other than god and how he seems to have divinely sterilized me because he knows I'll be a bad parent [Yep, someone said that to me] Classy, right?


----------



## Skyler2014

:hi: stuckinoki. Welcome. Wow, I can't believe someone actually said that.
Viet, welcome back, I'm sorry the multiple losses are taking their toll


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Skyler2014

I know what you mean Twiggers, they kept doing that at my fiancé's grandpas funeral too. Oh he's in heaven now. Me, no, he's ashes now...


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Stucki! I've seen some other threads you're on, so I know a little bit of your story. You're welcome here. Can't speak for anyone else, but I think there is a fair number of atheists/agnostics who are a little jealous they can't get behind blind faith. I want to say "It's like finding bliss in ignorance," but that's not a very nice thing for me to say...

I can't believe someone said that to you! "Divinely sterilized"? I would have divinely karate chopped them in the neck. That's such a horrible thing to say, especially for someone whose religious motto is supposed to be "Do unto others as you would have done unto you."

Luckily, that's my irreligious motto too, except mine has something extra on the end like, "And remember: Turning the other cheek is for pusses who don't know how to karate chop necks. Let them throw the first stone, then make them eat it."

... Welcome! :angelnot:


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm pretty sure we're all going to get along just fine. Thanks Gingerpanda.


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi, and welcome Stuck! :hi: I'm grew up in TN, so I've some really appalling things, but that's a doozie! I hope you laughed in their face. That would have been my approach. Or maybe say, "I'm sorry your imaginary sky friend, Jesus, is such an asshole. Perhaps next time you could worship a god that isn't such a prick."

But that's just me.

Ginger, hope the witch shows up!!!! Or not. :winkwink:


----------



## GingerPanda

pbl_ge said:


> Hi, and welcome Stuck! :hi: I'm grew up in TN, so I've some really appalling things, but that's a doozie! I hope you laughed in their face. That would have been my approach. Or maybe say, "I'm sorry your imaginary sky friend, Jesus, is suck an asshole. Perhaps next time you could worship a god that isn't such a prick."
> 
> But that's just me.
> 
> Ginger, hope the witch shows up!!!! Or not. :winkwink:


:rofl:

Maybe I can just be really stealthy, and she won't find me. Also, apparently I'm a stupid stupid-head who can't count. Either that, or I was counting from the wrong day. Today is actually CD30, not CD32. I'll still test if she doesn't get here by Saturday. The good news is that normally she's here when I wake up in the morning because she hates sheets, and she isn't here yet.


----------



## Bibliophile

Hi, Stuck. Also can't believe someone said that. Oh, actually. Yes, I can. The things people say.... Sorry you had to deal with that, though.

Hugs, Viet. Sorry it's getting to you. 

Lol Ginger... Mine hates sheets, too. I've even got really light sheets on to provoke her right now. It's not working!!!

Continuing no news here. Except that the withdrawal symptoms have died back down, so I can actually finish a beer again. Yay! For a few weeks, I couldn't finish a drink. They were making me nauseous. Trying to focus on other things while we wait.


----------



## Skyler2014

Lol Pbl and ginger. You guys are hilarious. The only time I'm jealous of religious people is when it comes to someone dying. When my mil's father died they all started talking about heaven and how he's watching from above. When my dad dies, hopefully a very long time from now, he will just be gone.
Got crosshairs today! Hooray for a much shorter cycle! If I get the same lp it should be a 33
Day cycle. Or better yet, I won't have af and get a BFP instead.


----------



## pbl_ge

You know what really makes me want to believe in Christian tenets? Antonin Scalia. Because I want DESPERATELY to believe that fucker will rot in hell for all eternity.

But alas.

There are other names, too, but he's the one with lifelong tenure. I've often thought that if I were diagnosed with a terminal illness I'd take him out. I would consider it a life well lived.


----------



## Sbmack

Welcome Stuck! Oh my god (we can use the Lord's name in vain since we don't believe right!) what an awful thing for someone to say! 

Everyone is cracking me up! It would be great if I knew Scalia is going to hell. 

Viet, glad you got your period and you can start trying again. I like your approach moving forward. Feeling at ease with the situation probably reduces stress and makes it easier to conceive. 

Yay for crosshairs and shorter cycles, Baby!

Triggers, I've been meaning to read the bible for some years now. It is an interesting book with a lot of philosophical meaning if you look past some of its obvious shortcomings. 

Ginger, I hope the witch stays away!

Pbl, love the line about the imaginary sky friend and Jesus being an asshole. Haha


----------



## Bibliophile

I say "Oh my god" a lot... And then wonder why I'm using something I don't believe in to swear. I mean, what would people think if I started putting "Zeus" or something like that in there instead? Lol.


----------



## Skyler2014

Lol. I sometimes say oh your god lol. He is def not my god


----------



## GingerPanda

I say "oh my god" and "ermagerd" quite a bit. But I've been trying to phase into "oh my goodness" because I too have realized it's kinda... weird. Haha.

Just finished watching all of Pramface that's on Hulu. Gotta say, it was pretty hilarious and made me kinda broody. :haha:


----------



## vietmamsie

I like to use the Vietnamese version of "oh my God" because it isn't religious and rolls of the tongue so well! Can't remember how to spell it in Vietnamese, but it it sounds like "Choy Oi!" 

Also, the Turks have a pretty awesome one for exhaustion or surprise... "Uuph Ya!" I try to mix it up!


----------



## Bibliophile

That's it! I'll learn to swear in other languages. Lol.


----------



## pbl_ge

Any news round these parts, ladies?? :howdy: :flower:


----------



## GingerPanda

I am on CD33... My cycles are normally 30 days. Tested yesterday and got a BFN


----------



## pbl_ge

GingerPanda said:


> I am on CD33... My cycles are normally 30 days. Tested yesterday and got a BFN

BOOOOO!!!! :shrug:


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm CD42 and no ovulation in sight. Thanks PCOS....It's finally starting to mess up my cycles!


----------



## Bibliophile

No news here. Still waiting.


----------



## GingerPanda

Hope everyone is doing well!

Just went to lunch, and I suddenly got nauseous as we parked. But I felt fine after we got out of the car. Probably nothing, but being 3 days late makes me wonder.


----------



## Skyler2014

Still waiting here too but I would much rather wait to test then wait to ovulate.
I'm sorry,
Stuckinoki, I know how much long cycles suck. 
Ginger, I hope you get a BFP soon, so you know how many dpo you are?


----------



## GingerPanda

Don't know exactly how many DPO I am. We weren't really trying this month, so I didn't use OPKs or anything.


----------



## stuckinoki

GingerPanda said:


> Don't know exactly how many DPO I am. We weren't really trying this month, so I didn't use OPKs or anything.

Same here! We just had some awesome BDing last week because DH was flying nights....he's so much easier to coerce into sex when he's working at night! Hopefully I O'd then...

When are you going to test?


----------



## GingerPanda

stuckinoki said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Don't know exactly how many DPO I am. We weren't really trying this month, so I didn't use OPKs or anything.
> 
> Same here! We just had some awesome BDing last week because DH was flying nights....he's so much easier to coerce into sex when he's working at night! Hopefully I O'd then...
> 
> When are you going to test?Click to expand...

The thought of having to coerce my husband into sex is alien to me. :rofl:

I hope you did O then!


I tested yesterday morning and got a BFN on a FRER. And now I'm out of tests! We went to Kroger earlier, but they keep all their tests locked in plastic alarm boxes, and he's too embarrassed to ask the cashier to unlock them, so he said I should go alone later in the week to get them. Men.


----------



## Skyler2014

Haha ginger. My DF needs no coercing either. He would do it every night if I could handle it lol


----------



## stuckinoki

Meh, We're on cycle 42/43 of ttc....timed sex will eventually lose it's luster for everyone I suppose. lol


----------



## GingerPanda

We don't really time sex. The longest we've gone without sex since we got married 4.5 years ago was 3 weeks. And that was just because DH's company had to send him to Germany to work. Other than that, it's at LEAST every two nights, but usually every night. All we did when TTC was remove the condoms. :blush: Not working out for us so far.

Kinda curious what to expect at my fertility consult with my OB/GYN on the 20th. I'm not going to be able to bring DH, so no SA. He'll probably just ask me a bunch of questions.


----------



## Skyler2014

Haha Ginger same with me, the longest we've gone was 9 days and that was when I was 17 and we were still doing it in the truck :blush: other than that he must have it every other day, except when we were dealing with my depression but even then it was still every three days lol.
He will probably just ask question but idk either. I went to a gynaecologist once to find out the source of pain during bd....it was the stupid BCPs of course :doh: but at that point I had just gone off them so he said it would get better after I had been off them a couple months and he was right. Good luck


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Skyler2014

Still early :) temps still looking good


----------



## GingerPanda

Yuck. Feeling extremely bloated and like I'm going to puke everywhere. :sick:


----------



## vietmamsie

stuckinoki: Sorry to hear this is taking longer than expected. I'm sending positive energy your way. Hoping this year is your year. And I know what you mean about timed sex... We were over it by Cycle 4!

GingerPanda: Are you temping yet? It would give you and your doctor a much better picture of whats going on in your body. When I had my first fertility appointment I got an ultrasound to check for a misshapen womb, a pelvic exam, a panel of bloods taken and a talk about what to do... temping and opk, eventual course of treatment like medicines we could look into and so on. Over all rather uneventful.

As for me, my period as stopped and we're on CD7. I'm going on a trip this weekend to Hanoi. I know we can try to catch this eggy when I get back but I'm sort of temped to skip this cycle. I don't know, maybe I'm just scared of getting pregnant again?


----------



## GingerPanda

vietmamsie said:


> GingerPanda: Are you temping yet? It would give you and your doctor a much better picture of whats going on in your body. When I had my first fertility appointment I got an ultrasound to check for a misshapen womb, a pelvic exam, a panel of bloods taken and a talk about what to do... temping and opk, eventual course of treatment like medicines we could look into and so on. Over all rather uneventful.

Not temping yet. The only BBT thermometer I could find was the Walgreens one, which has horrible reviews. I know I need to order one, but we've been NTNP for a little while. I don't know how my doctor feels about temping. I tried to ask him about that, and about OPKs, and he said OPKs were a waste of money, and wouldn't even talk about it. :shrug:


----------



## Bibliophile

Maybe time for a new doc? The one we found mentioned that at the "getting to know you" consult first thing.


----------



## vietmamsie

Sounds like a new doctor might be in order for you. As I was heading in after my second MC, my doctor wanted to know what we were doing and if we were timing our BD. He was very supportive of temping , fertility charting and also of my acupuncture treatments I was doing weekly at the time. He found it curious because I have PCOS, yet seem to get pregnant easily, therefore wanted to know all the details. 

I will mention that all doctors have different opinions. My Korean acupuncturist wanted us to hold off on BD until our fertile window and then have sex like crazy for three days, while my French OB wanted us to DTD every other day then everyday during our fertile window.


----------



## GingerPanda

Maybe. The only thing is that this doctor and practice has been rated by patients as being the best in the area. All the others have terrible reviews. I'm thinking that he just didn't want me to worry with all that until I'd been trying longer.

The birthing center that I want to deliver at is not affiliated with him, though, because it's 40 minutes away. So I probably will start seeing a new doctor there after I get pregnant.


----------



## stuckinoki

Ginger, I am going to an RE right now that is supposed to be the best in the state, and have excellent reviews, I'm not happy with him.

I don't think you should read too much into the reviews, unless they are malpractice complaints!


----------



## Bibliophile

Very true. Recommendations can help, but it's more important that the doc works for you. And if you're switching later, why not just find one who goes to that birthing center now?

All hell has broken loose over here. We found out over the weekend that we need to move by the end of April. We were hoping to get out of this state entirely, which means BF needs to find a new job by then. If he doesn't, we're going to most likely get stuck in a lease and have to be here for another year. (Anyone ever try to find a pet friendly short term lease? HA!) And BF's dad died yesterday. He's the next of kin, so he's in charge of everything and that means at least 2 trips to Arizona in the next couple of months.


----------



## Skyler2014

Trying to find any pet-friendly place is hell. I only had 1 cat the last time I moved and I had trouble finding a place that would let me take him. Now we have 8 pets. Luckily we found a 10 year lease that is really cheap rent because my fiancé is building it and then maintaining it. Sorry about your FIL


----------



## Bibliophile

Exactly. The cats will be hard, but the dog will make it really impossible.


----------



## GingerPanda

Bibliophile said:


> Very true. Recommendations can help, but it's more important that the doc works for you. And if you're switching later, why not just find one who goes to that birthing center now?
> 
> All hell has broken loose over here. We found out over the weekend that we need to move by the end of April. We were hoping to get out of this state entirely, which means BF needs to find a new job by then. If he doesn't, we're going to most likely get stuck in a lease and have to be here for another year. (Anyone ever try to find a pet friendly short term lease? HA!) And BF's dad died yesterday. He's the next of kin, so he's in charge of everything and that means at least 2 trips to Arizona in the next couple of months.

I wanted to wait until I was actually pregnant before switching to the birthing center because my current office is five minutes from my house, and the birthing center is 40.

Still kind of torn about the birthing center because it's so far away and in another state... But I really want to go somewhere that will let me do a natural water birth, and I only have two options. This place, or another place 2.5 hours away, and that really IS too far. My current doctor's hospital is about 10 minutes from my house. But it's a Catholic hospital. My SIL delivered there, and beforehand she kept telling all the nurses she didn't want an epidural no matter what, but once labor really hit and she started screaming for drugs, they didn't even put up a fight. I would do a home birth, but I'm kind of frightened, plus it's illegal for midwives to practice them in my state.



I'm sorry about the family loss! Why are you only getting one month's notice that you need to scoot? That seems really shitty! Hopefully you can get to where you want to be.


----------



## stuckinoki

Well....I was spotting a bit last night, and thought AF would be here full force this AM, but nope...just a little bright red with CM.

I just wish she'd start already...I don't understand how ladies deal with long cycles because I'm losing my mind.


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry, Stucki. Long cycles really are super frustrating. Hopefully things get going for you soon!


----------



## Bibliophile

That makes sense, Ginger. But I hope you get one you actually like!

Sorry, Stuck. :( 

I'm getting CM of some kind just about every day. Driving me nuts because when I feel it in the morning, I hope it's AF. And it never is. 

We have until the end of next month, so I guess we technically have a month & a half. It comes down to they want everything exactly the way they want it for selling the house and have decided that we're not doing it their way. It's ok.


----------



## stuckinoki

Yay! I think AF is here!

Never have I been so happy to see that witch in my life [well, maybe that one time in college...lol]

I made an appointment for Monday to see the good Doctor and hopefully do another femera cycle...even though I dislike the medicated cycles, I dislike the super long cyles even more.


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay, Stucki! Lol that one time in college.

to go to Walgreens for DH, so I bought 4 FRER while I was there. Just took one, and it looks like it's BFN. Hopefully AF will show up now so that she can be done before my appointment!


----------



## stuckinoki

I hope she shows up for you as well!

It's funny how that works, I just called my RE this morning and they want to do an US to make sure I don't have any cysts or anything, because my period is late and I don't know if I've ovulated...I get off the phone and BOOM, there she is. Freaking witch!

The timing is always awful. I could have avoided a doctors appointment had she just shown up 5 minutes earlier.


----------



## stuckinoki

Here are some pictures of my new baby [well, not really new, he's been home for almost 3 weeks now! lol]


https://i45.tinypic.com/258p4zn.jpg

https://i48.tinypic.com/17g1op.jpg

https://i46.tinypic.com/2woxbup.jpg


----------



## GingerPanda

Cuuute! Is he a ring-neck of some sort?


----------



## stuckinoki

He is an Indian Ringneck :) And he always makes me happy so I love to share pictures!


----------



## GingerPanda

He's a beautiful boy! :flower:


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh crap, y'all. I'm at the hospital right now with DH. He was having some chest pains and discomfort in the left arm. We went to the docs, and they did an EKG and referred us to the hospital for chest xrays.

And as soon as we got here, I got nauseous and JUST made it to the bathroom in time to puke EVERYWHERE. It's on my pants right now. Gross. Thank the universe, I have Altoids in my pocket...


----------



## stuckinoki

OMG....on both counts! Is he going to be ok? Are you ok?


----------



## GingerPanda

Thank you.

We're both okay. I was okay pretty much instantly after puking aaaall over the bathroom (sorry, cleaning person!).

DH had chest x-rays, and it turns out all his symptoms are from some strained and sprained muscles. He got a prescription for muscle relaxers.

I never want to eat again. Food sounds disgusting. :haha:


----------



## Bibliophile

Stuck, can't you just cancel the appointment? 

Oh no, Ginger! Hope he's ok & that you feel better!


----------



## stuckinoki

I could, but the spotting stopped. Nothing, no cramps and not even a drop of blood since yesterday night....I assume I'm going to need the progesterone to jump start AF because she doesn't seem to be doing it on her own. Yeah, I had a bit more stringy CM with blood and so TMI, sorry! Tampon only had a little bit on it, and then it stopped...Stupid AF


----------



## GingerPanda

Hope you can get things going, Stucki.

As for me, I'm getting cramping like AF is about to start, but she never does. FRER this morning was another BFN. I'm about to start pulling my hair out.


----------



## Skyler2014

Aww sorry Ginger. I tested yesterday and got an almost bfn...it had a line but I'm almost positive it was an indent but my temps are looking better than last cycle so hopefully will not get AF tomorrow. I probably won't be able to test until Monday because its the weekend and we are still staying with his parents until our place is finished and his sister who stays at their grandma's during the week, stays at their parents on the weekend and his dad's home too so NO privacy.


----------



## GingerPanda

Pics! I want to see this line! :haha:


----------



## Skyler2014

Ok, not sure you can see it in the pic, like I said, pretty sure it's an indent or evap
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## GingerPanda

Hmmmm. I'm on my phone. I thought I saw something, but I'll have to take a gander on the computer.


----------



## Skyler2014

My temps are going higher than they did last cycle so hopefully at the very least that means my progesterone is higher than last cycle. Hoping it means pregnant though. Af is due tomorrow according to my 11day lp of last cycle


----------



## GingerPanda

I hope she doesn't show!


----------



## GingerPanda

I just talked to the nurse at my doctor's office, and she said they would do a blood test for pregnancy if AF hasn't shown by my appointment.


----------



## Skyler2014

That's good, my doctor would probably just do a urine test at the labs


----------



## GingerPanda

I tried to do an edit on your test, and the test line just turned white. So I think you were right that it was an evap.


----------



## Skyler2014

Yeah, was pretty sure I didn't see any pink. Hopefully there will be a nice pink BFP on Monday


----------



## GingerPanda

https://static.someecards.com/someecards/usercards/MjAxMy05ZmM5Njk0MWQxODllNjk3_51437fda8a582.png


----------



## RoccoBoxr

HahahaHahaha, love it GingerPanda! :rofl: Made my day. :)


----------



## Sbmack

That's hilarious Ginger!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## GingerPanda

Said it in another thread, but sorry about AF, Twiggers! How was your cruise?


----------



## Sbmack

Sorry about AF, Twiggers. Hope the cruise was fabulous. I'm having a great time in Ecuador. Sounds like one of my friends got food poisoning last night though. Someone's been throwing up all morning.


----------



## GingerPanda

Have fun in Equador! I hope your friend feels better. Nothing worse than being sick on vacation. Just realized your baby's now up to an olive! How exciting!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Skyler2014

Sorry Twiggers, Af got me too, last night. Glad you had a good trip.


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry about AF, babyrogers!



FRER this morning is BFN. My stomach feels really acidy. Yesterday, I woke up starving, which is rare for me, but everything I started to make made me a little nauseous to think about. Feeling the same way today. Starving, but all food just looks gross.

I'll be about two weeks late at my appointment on Wednesday. Hopefully I'll either be preggo, or my doctor will give me provera to get AF moving.


----------



## Sbmack

Sorry about AF, baby! 

Ginger, I hope you're Justine of the people that it takes a really long time for a positive to show up! Those sound like some pregnancy symptoms to me. Good luck!


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks! Justine... Are you posting from your phone? :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

New symptom... Despite getting 8 hours of sleep last night, I am completely exhausted. I've tried to wake up three different times this morning, and keep falling back asleep. In a chair. I thought, "Oh, I'll just rest my eyes a bit." And suddenly, I was waking up two hours later. :sleep:


----------



## pbl_ge

Good luck, Ginger! Those do sound like promising symptoms, but I've had about every symptom in the world and still gotten BFNs. Stupid brains can really play tricks. I hope your doc gives you answers!

Sb, Ecuador sounds amazing! OH and I were considering a trip there at some point, but went to Hawaii instead. I still really want to go. Jealous!

Sorry about AF, baby. :hugs:


----------



## Skyler2014

Thanks ladies. I had a feeling I was out when my temp dropped. The good news is this one was half the length of my first cycle so hopefully I'm leaving the effects of BCPs behind. Ginger, hopefully you just have a shy BFP but otherwise I hope af stops playing games and shows up so you can get on with your next cycle


----------



## GingerPanda

Making ribeye for dinner. Yummm. I was still feeling grossed out by regular food, so I figured some really nice steaks would get me excited about dinner. Lol. I have such a headache right now, though.


----------



## Sbmack

GingerPanda said:


> Thanks! Justine... Are you posting from your phone? :haha:

I was all, 'who's Justine?' ten saw my post. Damn you autocorrect. 

Baby, sorry about AF. At least your cycles are getting back on track though. 

Pbl, Ecuador is amazing and super inexpensive! Everything is in US currency too. The food is great and there's a lot to do if you want to do more than sit on the beach.


----------



## Skyler2014

Haha sbmack, I couldn't figure out what she was talking about either! Yes, I would much prefer a 33 day to a 68 day


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi ladies! Just had my first FS appt yesterday. It went really well and I feel optimistic this thing will work soon. Short version is femara+progesterone for 2-3 months, then get more serious, depending on test results. Much longer version in my brand new journal. 

Any news for any of you ladies???

:dust:


----------



## Skyler2014

Glad things are happening now for you. I am on Cd 6... Boring *yawn*


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## GingerPanda

pbl_ge said:


> Hi ladies! Just had my first FS appt yesterday. It went really well and I feel optimistic this thing will work soon. Short version is femara+progesterone for 2-3 months, then get more serious, depending on test results. Much longer version in my brand new journal.
> 
> Any news for any of you ladies???
> 
> :dust:

Nice!

I had my first appointment with my doctor concerning fertility yesterday, too. Drew a vial of blood today for all the hormone tests (also running a serum pregnancy test, as AF still hasn't arrived). DH also needs to get a SA done. If all those come back normal (and I'm not preggo, of course), I'll get started on Provera and Clomid for 3 months. If that doesn't work, I'll go in to see if my tubes are open, and we'll go from there.

Hopefully we all get BFPs soon!


----------



## Skyler2014

Hopefully you are already pregnant or you can get pregnant on your first cycle of the new drugs. I am only on cycle 3 but have always had this intense fear of infertility. I think I am going to email my birth mom and ask her how long it took to conceive us, I know my older sister was an oopsie pill baby so that gives me some hope. Might convince DF to go in for a SA at 6 or 7 months of ttc.


----------



## pbl_ge

Yay, Ginger! Hope this happens quickly for you. And Baby, I wouldn't worry too much for now--your last cycle was much better, so FX it's back to normal. :thumbup:


----------



## GingerPanda

Baby, I understand that fear. It's really scary when you've always just had a fear and feeling about infertility. I've just decided to put my faith in science, and let whatever happens happen. :hugs:

Hopefully your cycles are straightening out, and you're approaching a BFP!


pbl, I'm seriously hoping for lots of BFPs coming up in this thread! Femara is similar to Clomid, isn't it? I know Clomid raises the chance of multiples from 1.5% to 7%. Is it the same for Femara? I'm nervous about the possibility of twins.


----------



## Skyler2014

I know my fear is slightly unfounded but this website doesn't really help when have my bnb friends have to use fertility drugs. It started when I was younger because my periods were a couple months in between sometimes 3. Hopefully it was just because I was a teenager though. If I remember correctly it had started to stabilize. And it seems to be ok now, other than the first month off BCPs.


----------



## pbl_ge

There's a LOT on my journal right now about Clomid vs. Femara. They're very similar, but evidence is accumulating to suggest Femara is better. I actually could get pretty excited about twins, although the more sensible part of me says that I shouldn't. We want two, and there are certain benefits to having them at the same time--more cost effective if nothing else. The docs told me 8-10% chance of twins for Femara.

If they do cycle monitoring for you on Clomid, they could actually tell you when you have multiple follicles that look like they're about to O. Then you could skip that month.


----------



## GingerPanda

Well, ladies. I got my test results back from the doctor faster than I thought I would. All my hormones/thyroid/etc are normal. Aaaand, I'm not pregnant.

Now all that's left is to get DH a SA, get good results back on it, and then I'm on to Clomid!

AND I WON'T HAVE A DECEMBER BABY! :happydance:


I might talk to my doctor about what he feels about the difference between Clomid and Femara when the time comes.


----------



## pbl_ge

That's great, Sb! :happydance: Did he do a follicular phase test to ensure that you're ovulating? 

Good luck for the SA!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

pbl_ge said:


> That's great, Sb! :happydance: Did he do a follicular phase test to ensure that you're ovulating?
> 
> Good luck for the SA!!!

Me? Or Sb? She's already pregnant, isn't she? :shrug:


----------



## pbl_ge

GingerPanda said:


> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> That's great, Sb! :happydance: Did he do a follicular phase test to ensure that you're ovulating?
> 
> Good luck for the SA!!!
> 
> Me? Or Sb? She's already pregnant, isn't she? :shrug:Click to expand...

LOL! Sorry, you. :haha: ***Ginger***

:blush:


----------



## GingerPanda

pbl_ge said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> That's great, Sb! :happydance: Did he do a follicular phase test to ensure that you're ovulating?
> 
> Good luck for the SA!!!
> 
> Me? Or Sb? She's already pregnant, isn't she? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! Sorry, you. :haha: ***Ginger***
> 
> :blush:Click to expand...

:rofl:

Thanks!
He did not do a follicular phase test. He said he wants to do as little testing as possible at first since I haven't been TTC a whole year yet, and my insurance won't cover fertility testing. So he's running what he can put under other diagnostics so insurance will cover it. He says if I'm not ovulating, the Clomid will help with that. If I don't get pregnant within 3 months, he'll start doing other tests, including making sure my tubes are clear. Even though he says he has no reason to think they wouldn't be.


----------



## GingerPanda




----------



## Skyler2014

:rofl: I love your post ginger


----------



## GingerPanda

Haha, DH linked it to me last night while we were gaming online. I was very amused. :haha:


----------



## Bibliophile

Lol that's a great photo!


----------



## GingerPanda

UMMMMMMM....

What do you do when you find out the boy's name you've loved for years turns out to be a Biblical name? :dohh:


----------



## pbl_ge

Yes, we're SOOOOOOO having that problem! We've basically decided we can't have boys. We have a fabulous girl's name, but nothing for a male.

I'm pretty determined to eschew biblical names.


----------



## pbl_ge

PS. You ARE going to share the name, right?!?!?! I really liked Micah. But it doesn't get much more biblical than that. :nope: :dohh:


----------



## Skyler2014

My DF wants to name our baby Joshua junior if its a boy which I agreed to but it's such a biblical name...ugh...


----------



## GingerPanda

Zane, which is apparently a Hebrew name. I didn't know this until I looked it up today. I've just always thought Z was a cool letter, and it would be awesome to have kids with Z names, haha. My sisters and I are all H's, and I was going to have all Z's.

Boy names:

Zane
Zeidrian (like Adrian with a Z)
Zeiden (can no longer use, as sister named a son Aiden)
Zarren
Zax

Girl names:

Zephyr
Zaida
Zahra (like Sarah with a Z)
Zara
Zayda
Zelda (HOW COULD THIS NOT BE ON THE LIST)
Zinnia


----------



## GingerPanda

Other non-religious boy names I like, just in case you want to look at them:


Finn/Fynn
Gray (love this one, but I think those terrible books ruined it)
Hayden (quite popular now)
Lyndon
Oliver
Rowan
Archer
Ronan
Pheonix
Dexter
Rory
Xander (or Zander. Maybe I should put this one on my list. :haha:)
Indigo


----------



## pbl_ge

I personally wouldn't dismiss a name because it was Hebrew. My friends just named their kid Zev, which is Hebrew for wolf. Not very religious, that one. The meaning I just found for Zane is "God's gracious gift." That would be the problem for me. 

Z names are fun!


----------



## pbl_ge

Five pages of Z names here:
https://www.babynames.com/Names/Z/


----------



## GingerPanda

Yeah, if it was just that it was Hebrew, I wouldn't care... but the "God's gracious gift" thing is a no go for me, lol. I've noticed that my name (in various different spellings) is now popular. Glad I got out of school before I ever had to share it with anyone else. :haha:

Also, I find the name Penny adorable. I have no idea why. I never did before. I think it just sounds cute. I just don't think I could ever bring myself to name my daughter after the lowest denomination of currency my country has. :rofl:


----------



## Sbmack

Names are so hard.... My husband and I sound like bible thumpers, Sarah and Adam. Neither of our parents are religious. 

I love the name Penny. A girl in another thread just had a baby and named her that. Also love the name Oliver. 

We can't seem to agree on any names. I guess we have a while to decide. We will find out the gender so at least we won't have to agree on two.


----------



## GingerPanda

I've just obsessed myself with names, and I'm not even pregnant. :haha:


----------



## Sbmack

Ginger, what's your name? You said it was more common now. I definitely don't want a super common name. Growing up there was always at least two or three Sarah's in every class.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Skyler2014

I love those Z names ginger, especially zephyr


----------



## Skyler2014

I have no idea why I'm still up, it's almost 4 in the morning here but anyway, wanted to share this with you.
:rofl:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## GingerPanda

Sbmack said:


> Ginger, what's your name? You said it was more common now. I definitely don't want a super common name. Growing up there was always at least two or three Sarah's in every class.

Hailey (Hayley, Haley, Haileigh, etc)



babyrogers said:


> I love those Z names ginger, especially zephyr

Zephyr is my favorite in that list, too. I'm no longer completely set on all Z names, but that one is still my favorite girl name. Nickname would be Zeph, kinda like Steph for Stephanie.


That graph is awesome. :haha:


----------



## stuckinoki

GingerPanda said:


> Other non-religious boy names I like, just in case you want to look at them:
> 
> 
> Finn/Fynn
> *[*]Gray (love this one, but I think those terrible books ruined it)*
> Hayden (quite popular now)
> Lyndon
> Oliver
> Rowan
> Archer
> Ronan
> Pheonix
> Dexter
> Rory
> Xander (or Zander. Maybe I should put this one on my list. :haha:)
> Indigo


SAME! I loved the name Christian....until it became associated with badly written housewife porn :sadface:


----------



## stuckinoki

I wish I could think about baby names...ours have been set since before we were even married.

Boy: William [no middle name] (after my husband...he insists)
Girl: Lillian Jane or Lillian Reidell (After my gram gram)

Second Boy: Hannibal [Ugh, DHs side of the family name]
Second Girl: Joy 

The more I think about it, the more I like Reidell [Read-dell] as a first name...but DH would never go for it.


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm sorry... I would never allow a child of mine to be named Hannibal. Family name or no, I'd be such a stick in the mud about it. :blush:

I like Reidell! That's so cute! I keep reading it like Rydell, though. Which is also so cute!


----------



## stuckinoki

GingerPanda said:


> I'm sorry... I would never allow a child of mine to be named Hannibal. Family name or no, I'd be such a stick in the mud about it. :blush:
> 
> I like Reidell! That's so cute! I keep reading it like Rydell, though. Which is also so cute!

Meh...it's not a big deal to me, we'd just call him Han or Hans. It's one of the few things that DH really wants, so who am I to tell him NO because it's not a name I would have chosen myself. lol


----------



## GingerPanda

stuckinoki said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry... I would never allow a child of mine to be named Hannibal. Family name or no, I'd be such a stick in the mud about it. :blush:
> 
> I like Reidell! That's so cute! I keep reading it like Rydell, though. Which is also so cute!
> 
> Meh...it's not a big deal to me, we'd just call him Han or Hans. It's one of the few things that DH really wants, so who am I to tell him NO because it's not a name I would have chosen myself. lolClick to expand...

You are a stronger woman than I am! lol

I actually think Hans is cute. Cincinnati's a big German town, so a Hans would fit right in here.


----------



## stuckinoki

GingerPanda said:


> stuckinoki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry... I would never allow a child of mine to be named Hannibal. Family name or no, I'd be such a stick in the mud about it. :blush:
> 
> I like Reidell! That's so cute! I keep reading it like Rydell, though. Which is also so cute!
> 
> Meh...it's not a big deal to me, we'd just call him Han or Hans. It's one of the few things that DH really wants, so who am I to tell him NO because it's not a name I would have chosen myself. lolClick to expand...
> 
> You are a stronger woman than I am! lol
> 
> I actually think Hans is cute. Cincinnati's a big German town, so a Hans would fit right in here.Click to expand...

Nah....the idea that we'd have one baby, let alone two is enough to make it a non-issue for me. lol. The day will probably never come so I'm not going to fight about it! lol


----------



## GingerPanda

stuckinoki said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuckinoki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry... I would never allow a child of mine to be named Hannibal. Family name or no, I'd be such a stick in the mud about it. :blush:
> 
> I like Reidell! That's so cute! I keep reading it like Rydell, though. Which is also so cute!
> 
> Meh...it's not a big deal to me, we'd just call him Han or Hans. It's one of the few things that DH really wants, so who am I to tell him NO because it's not a name I would have chosen myself. lolClick to expand...
> 
> You are a stronger woman than I am! lol
> 
> I actually think Hans is cute. Cincinnati's a big German town, so a Hans would fit right in here.Click to expand...
> 
> Nah....the idea that we'd have one baby, let alone two is enough to make it a non-issue for me. lol. The day will probably never come so I'm not going to fight about it! lolClick to expand...

Aw, don't be like that. :hugs: I assume they've run just about every test in the book for you, though?


----------



## stuckinoki

Everything they can run...it's ok. I'm not nearly as interested in having children as I was before so I guess the only reason I'm still around this forum is boredom. lol


----------



## GingerPanda

Heh, well. We'll all still be here hoping for a sticky surprise for you while we provide you with entertainment. :hugs:


----------



## Skyler2014

Ginger can you post the code for religion free ttc? (put a space in it or something) thanks dear :) 
Just found out today that a coworker who is just comin off leave for her 1 year old son is pregnant again...she's 18 and the second was planned. Not judging, just jealous. On the plus side, if I get pregnant soon we can be rl bump buddies!


----------



## Bibliophile

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! AF showed up this morning. (Nothing quite like bouncing back into the bedroom to announce this, btw. LOL!)


----------



## GingerPanda

GingerPanda said:


> I created a little banner for our group, here!
> 
> 
> 
> https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/religionfreettc_zpse89f851e.gif
> 
> Code:
> [plain][URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-groups/943215-support-thread-all-atheist-agnostic-non-religious-secular-humanist-ttcers.html"][IMG]https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/religionfreettc_zpse89f851e.gif[/IMG][/URL][/plain]
> 
> 
> 
> I also made one for the ladies who are already preggo:
> 
> https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/religionfreemtb_zps13a36122.gif
> 
> Code:
> [plain][URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1141715-support-thread-all-atheist-agnostic-non-religious-secular-humanists.html"][IMG]https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/religionfreemtb_zps13a36122.gif[/IMG][/URL][/plain]
> 
> I am soooooooooo glad I finally figured out how to make code show up. :haha:

Here you go, babyrogers!


Bibliophile: :rofl: Congrats on AF!


----------



## Bibliophile

Thanks. April is completely chaotic, so I'm going to try not to hope for anything. Very happy to just have it back finally!


----------



## Skyler2014

Yay Brittany! Not very often we get to say congrats on af :rofl:


----------



## vietmamsie

hi! It's been on here in a while.... turns out this is the only thread I subscribe to that people still write on! Luckily you guys are a pretty awesome group of women. I don't think I could bear to fends through the masses to seek out more like minded people to talk to again. It took me so long to find my few threads of lovely ladies to share this journey with! 

A quick update: I'm 7dpo. I'm not symptom spotting or even really thinking about it, but I will be testing on Friday and am mildly curious if I'm pregnant and if so, wondering if it is a keeper. We had two bouts of lovely BDing that could have been timed just right. We shall see.

On a separate note: My friend, and Irish girl, is going to have a baby in June/July. As most of our friends are flighty and unorganized, I told her I would like to throw her a baby shower. Just something small, at her house, with all our girlfriends and lots of food and silly games. They don't have baby showers in Ireland, and she was wasn't sure she wanted people to buy her gifts. I assured her that we would have gifts optional and not the main focus of the party, but yes, this would be an opportunity for friends to buy her something if they wanted to. Due to her financial situation (something she has no problem sharing with people... they can't even afford to take baby care classes, let alone buy clothes and toys) I thought they might be happy to get a few gifts. Anywyas, I Sent her a text last week to remind her that I really want to do this for her, and just to ask her for a date. No reply. On Friday I sent another text asking for the date, no rely. I called her, and she actually ignored my call. A bunch of girls have been asking me what the plan is, since everyone is excited about it, but the mom-to-be is refusing to talk to me. This is all so weird. What am I supposed to do? We had talked about doing it mid/late april, and i really want to get started. 

Oh, one of her best friends called me to offer to help, and actually told me that the mom to be would be perfectly happy just going out for drinks with all the girls if I didn't want to do the whole lunch thing. Can you think of anything worse... 7 months pregnant and dragged to a smokey bar with your friends for your Baby Shower???

What should I do??? Go on planning without her or wait for a reply? I already have bought some things, and don't want to spend too much more if she is just going to say she doesn't want it.


----------



## vietmamsie

Oh, and to add to the name discussion:
Boys - I like Benjamin and Theodore, DH likes Geovanni and we both like Luca.
Girls - We both love Lucy, Lucia, Lois, and Hayes, and I LOVE Hazel, but DH isn't so fond of it.


----------



## GingerPanda

If they don't do baby showers in Ireland, she may be feeling strange about the whole thing. And especially if she is having money issues, she might really be feeling pressured to do this. You said she doesn't like others knowing about her money problems, so maybe she's afraid that taking part in this strange custom that isn't even a part of her culture will make her seem desperate.

I would remember that the day of the baby shower is supposed to be all about the mother-to-be, and if the baby shower is really going to make her uncomfortable, it sounds like retreating to a place where she feels comfortable (like the pub) might be what she needs. That way it isn't some weird party all around her, it's just some friends meeting up for fun and chat at the pub.

I wouldn't force her to have a legit baby shower if she doesn't want one.

I hope that helps somehow? :thumbup:


Your names are cute! I like Luca for a boy.


----------



## Sbmack

Hi Viet! I was wondering how you're doing. 

I'm sorry she won't return your calls. You mentioned her best friend...has she talked to her recently? Maybe a surprise shower wold be nice. Although, it sounds as if it might be tough to make sure she shows up. I think it's great that you are trying to help. I hope it works out.


----------



## vietmamsie

Thanks... She is very open about the money problems and everyone is a bit worried about what she and her boyfriend are going to do.... But besides all that, I had just wanted to do this for her because she's my friend. I just feel weird about it all now. Hope she calls me, I figure the ball is in her court now, if she is really that uncomfortable she should be able to tell me... not tell all our friends about it, then never talk to me about it again. So weird. Oh well.

Sbmack: Hows the little one? Any news??


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry, I misread that she did have problems sharing about her money problems. Well, I don't know. It is strange. She does seem nervous about receiving gifts. :shrug:


----------



## Ameli

Hi guys! I can see that this is a well established group, and I'm quite late - but would love to join. I am ttc and would love to talk to some other people ttc who are not religious. I live in the Bible Belt, and my husband's family, mainly his mother, is quite religious. I'm not sure how everything will go when (saying when instead of if!) we have a child, as I'm sure they will have strong opinions about attending church, etc. I just like to be respectful of others' opinions, and I would love to avoid any tension in the family. Any of you have a similar concerns?


----------



## Bibliophile

Hi, Ameli. Um... Kind of. My parents are very religious. But. I think with many religious people, unless you completely give in and turn religious yourself, you're going to offend them no matter how nice you try to be. I don't know how pushy your hubby's family is or how they've been with any decisions you've made in the past that they didn't like. Multiply that reaction several times over. Lol.
Personally, we're at the point where us being happy with our choices and raising future kids the way we want is more important than some disagreements. But mine has been very negative about most of the things we've chosen, so we're way past the point of trying to keep them happy. ;)

Weirdest AF ever. Seriously. Stop. Start. Stop. Start. To be expected, I guess, since it's the first real one in more than a year.


----------



## Bibliophile

Viet- Could you possibly take her some cookies or something and see if you can find out what's bothering her about the shower idea? If it's really making her uncomfortable, don't do it. I'll bet that if you tell her friends that she'd prefer not to have a shower, they'll still get her some gifts to help her out.


----------



## GingerPanda

Ameli said:


> Hi guys! I can see that this is a well established group, and I'm quite late - but would love to join. I am ttc and would love to talk to some other people ttc who are not religious. I live in the Bible Belt, and my husband's family, mainly his mother, is quite religious. I'm not sure how everything will go when (saying when instead of if!) we have a child, as I'm sure they will have strong opinions about attending church, etc. I just like to be respectful of others' opinions, and I would love to avoid any tension in the family. Any of you have a similar concerns?

Welcome!

Luckily, I don't really have these problems. I grew up in the bible belt as well (good old Nashville, TN), but left my family there to go North. They know I'm an atheist. Well... At least my parents do. They probably didn't tell the rest of the family. But I live so far away, they won't know or maybe care.

DH's family is Methodist, but they are very open-minded and don't care what we do as long as we're happy.


I think I would just do what I wanted. If your family wants to have religious babies, tell them to have their own. I wouldn't let my baby be christened or baptized. I think if they wanted to make the decision to do that later, they could. My family was Southern Baptist, and it kinda felt like growing up in a cult.


----------



## Ameli

Hi to both of you, and thanks for your responses. Yeah, my husband's family are Southern Baptists and they are a different breed of religious. Most of my family is either Methodist or not religious and they're all laid back. I agree, the most important thing is what we want to do, but man I can just foresee trouble. We moved to Northern California for several years, and moved back down south a couple of years ago for school and work. It is ridiculous how conservative the majority of people around us are. Kind of scary, and we're discussing moving to a more liberal area in the next few years. It is nice to be close to family in some ways though.


----------



## GingerPanda

Nothing to it but to do it, darlin'. If they're going to throw a fit about how you raise your child in regards to religion, then that's their problem. Yeah, you might get some resentment and so on, but so what? They'll get over it and be a good family, or they won't and won't see your child much.

What does DH think? Is he religious?


----------



## Ameli

You're completely right, just nice to hear from someone who understands. My husband isn't religious, and has a generally strained relationship with his mother mainly due to their differing beliefs on nearly everything. I just usually try to play peacemaker, and avoid talking about things with her that will highlight our differences. Kind of easier to keep it surfacy, sort of sad, but hey, I know talking about it won't change either of our opinions.


----------



## GingerPanda

Sounds like you're in a good spot, then! I just wouldn't bring up religion regarding your kids and see if she wants to make a stink. If she knows you two aren't religious, surely she can't assume you're going to raise your child in the church.

... I say that, but I know how SB families can be. Either way, you'll all get through it somehow!


----------



## Bibliophile

Ameli, you sound like us! We're trying to get out of Idaho for a lot of those same reasons. ;) If I get lectured very many more times, I'm going to be wearing orange. Lol.


----------



## Ameli

Ha! Gets hard to bite your tongue sometimes. Just wish everyone could understand that it's ok to have different beliefs. By the way, are you guys telling people that you're TTC? We aren't telling anyone until it happens. I really don't want the pressure.


----------



## vietmamsie

Welcome Ameli: Wish I could help... no one in our families are religious, and we weren't raised religious so no tension to deal with. Makes life easy!

Girls: Thanks for the input. I think I'm just going to lay low, and when I see her next ask her about it. It bugs me, but maybe that's my Type A want-to -plan-everything-and-make-it-all-perfect side coming out. People are different and what I would like, others might not.

On a another note, I woke up TTC crazed. The internet is amazing.... TTC madness online is like a drug, and after only about 20 minutes on here yesterday, I'm hooked again! Ready to test, but have to wait a few more days. My chart is looking good, so I'm starting to wonder....


----------



## Suzy_Q

Viet - Is it possible your friend is worried about having a formal shower, with gifts, because she would feel obligated to give gifts to all her friends whenever they have kids? That could be a cost she would dread for years to come causing guilt and insecurities. Just a thought!


----------



## Bibliophile

Lol basically everyone EXCEPT the overly pushy religious part of my family, more distant family (as far as relationships, not blood) and acquaintances know. We kind of hinted to my family last weekend, but we're hardly talking to them right now so they won't have a clue until 12 weeks along. All we told them was that we were in an endless wait for this depo to wear off anyway. 



(This all sounds so dramatic... Usually it's not. Usually we're just irritated with the attitudes. But it's been awful lately- to the point where even though we're trying to get out of this area, I can't make myself spend time with them to take advantage of whatever time we have left that won't require long trips.)


----------



## Skyler2014

Wow, I missed a lot. Hello Ameli. My family are all atheists with me or agnostic but DF's family is Catholic ughh. He kind of confuses me though because he doesn't believe most of the bible bullshit but he's a catholic and says he believes in god (refuse to capitalize) but won't talk about it any further. I am hopefully ovulating in the next week. Skipped yesterday and tonight and then we are going at it until I see a temp shift so hopefully we will have 3 or 4 days of :spermy: waiting to catch the egg.


----------



## vietmamsie

Suzy: Good point, however, here's the reason why we all want to celebrate... no one in our group will ever have a baby. with the exception of me, no one wants children or is in a relationship where it would even be possible to have one (and most of them would chose abortion should they fall prego) I did however think that maybe she is weirded out that I want to do the shower... since she knows about all my miscarriages, maybe she feels guilty?? I guess I'm just the only female in our group with a motherly bone in my body and love to organize things. I don't know.


----------



## Sbmack

Welcome Ameli! I told too many people we were ttc. It took is ten months and it was pretty hard to hide once I conceived because everyone close to me knew we were trying. Well, that and they knew something was up if I wasn't drinking at all. I was very lucky though and this bean has stuck around. Neither my parents or in-laws are very religious. All of my grandparents are, but they won't push for church and they're getting too old to notice. 

Viet, you may be right about her feeling guilty about your miscarraiges. If it were me, I would think it made you a more amazing person/ friend, but I could see how it might make her feel bad. That's no reason to avoid you though. I hope she let's you know why she's been acting this way. Fx you caught that egg!! 

Everything is good here. I have an NT scan this week...where they check for downs and other chromosomal or birth defects. I wouldn't terminate unless there's no chance for survival. A friend had to do that on Christmas eve this year. How horrible. I feel bad still posting in this thread, but I still lurk and post sometimes because I'm rooting for you all and want to see how everyone is doing.


----------



## vietmamsie

Sbmack: I'm glad you're still sticking around! We need to keep a few pregnant gals around to keep hope alive! 

Over here, I've got the itch to test. I know 9dpo is a bit early, but what the heck. I only have one test left, have to swing by the store tomorrow for more. With my last pregnancy I got a second line the first time I tested at 10dpo, so it might show tomorrow, who knows. I'll keep you posted if I test.


----------



## GingerPanda

Sb, I agree with Viet! It reminds us that there is hope, and we could be next! :thumbup:

Viet, fingers crossed you've got a super sticky bean snuggling in there! :dust:



AFM, this week was busy! Yesterday, I had a dentist appointment to replace three fillings and add another. All in on the left side, and all in one sitting. (Genetically, my teeth are very prone to cavities, no matter what I eat. My mother is the same way. Now I'm using a special prescription toothpaste, so hopefully that helps.)

Today, my face is really sore. It's also DH's birthday! He doesn't really care much for his birthday because it means he's getting older and "closer to death", but he's been less worried about it since we started TTC. I think it made him realize that we're still young, and we have so much life left ahead of us.

Tomorrow is my follow-up with my OB/GYN, and I'm hoping the test results for DH's SA are in and good! If they are, then he'll prescribe me Provera (to start AF, because she's still not here and almost a month late) and Clomid!


----------



## pbl_ge

Wow, I've missed a lot here! Welcome, Ameli! Religion and families are always a mess. Ours isn't too bad, but there are extended family members who make me roll my eyes. 

Viet, sorry about your friend. I don't have anything to add to others' speculation, but it sounds like it's more to do with her than you. Not everyone is into showers. Let us know what happens when you :test:!

Sb, good luck at your scan! And sorry about your friend. I had a friend terminate bc of Downs, and I don't view the friendship the same way anymore. But we're actually not supposed to talk about these things outside of the "ethical terminations" forum. I wrote a post about this friend at some point and the whole thing got shut down. Anyway, please don't feel bad posting here after your BFP. We'd much rather you stay and lurk rather than leave us in your dust. It's not a lot of fun when everyone who used to post has moved on the pregnancy forums and you're still here. 

Ginger, good luck with your appt! I too have terrible teeth that I inherited from my mother. By the time I was 30 I'd had 7 crowns and five root canals. It seems to have stopped. Only one very small cavity last time. :thumbup:

Hi to everyone else! Hope all are doing well.


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, pbl!

I feel your pain with the teeth. My dentist assures me the prescription toothpaste is a miracle, though. :haha:


----------



## vietmamsie

Tested at 9dpo and got a BFN. I didn't really have a feeling either way, so not really disappointed. Actually sort of relieved. I'm starting another juice fast cycle this weekend (did a 7 day one just before I ovulated) and am happy to have another month to work on self improvement through daily yoga, juice fasting and a playing with a raw/vegan diet.

Had a massive dip in my chart today which makes me wonder if AF will come today?? Could my I have actually Oed at the dip on CD 17? It would make sense! I that case we couldn't have caught the egg anyway. Oh well, maybe next time. I actually want to try next two cycles as I really would love an Aquarius baby.


----------



## bubbles82

Hey girls,

Just wanted you to know I'm still here quietly lurking in the background, still following the thread and hoping (not praying!) for good things for you all. It doesn't always feel appropriate to join in as much but it doesn't mean I stopped following your journeys or caring, I just know some people in TTC don't like it and feel like their noses are being rubbed in it or something.


----------



## GingerPanda

As far as I'm concerned, our preggos are welcome here always! I know there's a pregnancy version of this group, but my understanding is that it never took off. So you are welcome here! How can we be excited for you if you're gone? :happydance:


AFM, I'm afraid I have bad news. DH's work is really bothering him to the point that he wants to quit before even finding another job. With his skills, I can't see him being unemployed long, but I might have to drop down to WTT. He is going to talk with someone today, so we'll see. The thought of going to WTT is really sad, especially when I'm so close to getting Clomid (probably *today*), but if he's really unhappy, then that is of course my main concern. I like the company he works for, so I hope he can work it out. If not, I'm behind him 100%. :hugs:

But it is hard to put something you want so much aside when you're so close.


----------



## Sbmack

Hi Bubbles! I hope your pregnancy is going well. I've stuck around, but try to hang back a bit. 

Viet, good luck with the juice fast and new food plan. I love dairy too much. Also I'm not organized enought to plan meals accordingly. 

Ginger, I hope your DH can work it out at his job. Hopefully talking to someone will help.


----------



## GingerPanda

I could really use some positivity right about now, ladies.

DH turned in his notice. He immediately said he felt like it was a mistake, but when I told him just to talk to his boss about it, he said there are some things you just can't take back. So I called my old place of employment and got rehired. I'll be starting back to work next week.

I think we're now officially WTT.

DH's count of "normal" sperm was low at 5%.
My doctor also told me I have mild PCOS, even though all my tests are normal.
He wants us to try for three months more, but we're not trying right now.
He said after we start trying again for three months longer, that he would want to retest DH, then recommend us to a FS to look at doing AUI. :cry:

Today really sucks. I just feel like we got kicked when we were down.


----------



## Skyler2014

Aw I'm so sorry Ginger. I really hope he finds a job quickly. If it were me, with mild pcos, sperm problems and 9 months of ttc I would continue trying normally anyways or ntnp and if it happens then figure out the soloution then but I understand the money stress that would follow him quitting. I really hope things work out and he gets a job he likes quickly.


----------



## Bibliophile

More hugs & love, Ginger. 

Ugh. I think we have a dilemma that's maybe only sort of a dilemma. I get preggo pretty easily (without depo sticking its evil little hand in LOL)- the problem is staying that way. But we've ALWAYS said we don't want one from September through March-We have *at least* two immediate family birthdays every one of those months. Except November and February, and that's a pretty tight window. Plus, November's usually still so busy with holidays. And those are only immediate family ones that we do things for. My cycle thingy said that if we catch an egg this month, it'd be due January 4th. :( So.... Do we wait two more months to really try and *hope* we catch a sticky one so our timing can be the way we want it? Argh. I don't want to wait. BUT a January baby would be especially bad since it's not only our birthdays (not a big deal), but BF's first kid, which would be a big deal. March is his second kid's birthday. 


The irony? The date I (theoretically, if all is back to normal) will ovulate, is also the ONLY date this month that BF will be home for several days on either side. Bah!


----------



## pbl_ge

Ugh, Ginger. :hugs: So sorry to hear all your bad news! Sometimes WTT isn't a bad thing (I'm spinning positive here). If your OH is the kind of guy you could give vitamins to, you might be able to improve his SA. There's lots of info on here about that--does he do the bad things, like drink, smoke, eat poorly, wear tight undies, or etc? At a minimum you could try giving him some vitamins. I know women here who have snuck into their OH's food. :rofl:
https://health.howstuffworks.com/pr...rtility/vitamins-that-increase-fertility1.htm

And I'm sorry to say it :blush: , but they way you described your charts always sounded a little like PCOS to me. Mostly the fact that you would get bleeding when you didn't expect it, in a way that didn't seem to follow the usual rhythm. I'm sensing from you a reluctance to temp (I just gave up :haha: :rofl:), but you too could do some diet thing to address PCOS. 
https://www.pcosdietsupport.com/
If yours is a mild case, it's possible some changes in how you eat could make a big difference. :thumbup:

So, my positive spin is that you could use a few WTT months to optimize for both of you, so that when you're back to TTC you could be in prime FERTILE form! :thumbup:

How was that? Bossy or helpful? Sorry if it's the former. :blush: In the meantime, I hope both of you get the employment situation worked out quickly. :hugs:

Viet, looks like AF came. :hugs: Did you ever hear back from your friend?

:hi: to SB and Bubbles! We love our heathen graduates!

Hope you O soon, Baby!

Biblio, I can't speak for anyone else, but we gave up on trying to schedule the TTC stuff. When we first got started we were trying to be conscientious about the academic calendar. I find that sort of optimism hilarious now. In a kind of sad way, of course. Btw, how many chemicals or losses have you had? Have you ever had any of the testing done? Sorry if I'm forgetting. :shy:

Hope all of you are doing well and preparing for a great weekend! :hugs:


----------



## Bibliophile

Pbl, the only thing we're really concerned about are his 2 kids. Since we're far away and being 8+ months pregnant or due within 2 weeks of a birthday would prevent us from being there for their birthdays, it's a big deal. Otherwise, I've given up on the rest. Everyone else can deal. Lol.
I had 2 m/cs 5 years ago. They did a lot of blood tests then & didn't find anything. I have no idea which tests they ran- I wasn't exactly in the best frame of mind and there was a lot of other crappy stuff that happened that year. One more and then they'll check out my uterus, etc. Me, I'm hoping it was genetics on the sperm side since it was with my ex. Which is mean, I guess. Oh well.


----------



## vietmamsie

Ginger: Life has a way of kicking you when your down! Sorry girl, but thungs always have a way of sorting itself out. I bet DH lands an even better job, and maybe less stress (plus some vitamins) will help that sperm count! Like plb said, there are many ways to treat PCOS with diet. Look into it! It can really help!

I have to say that I am reluctant to WTT, maybe you should go with NTNP, as if it happens it happens, and maybe when the time is right, that lucky sperm and that little egg will meet, and it will have all been meant to be! Just an idea! That's what we're doing these days!

Biblio: Screw other birthdays! Who cares! I sure don't! Basically all the holidays/anniversaries/birthdays and everything special in my life falls between December first and Valentines day. I want my baby right in that special time too! My whole life the month of feb has been so special (we always traveled to New York) because of my birthday, my moms and valentines day - Love day is bigger than Christmas in my family! (I really hope if I have a daughter she is born in Feb too!) And now with my husband and his family, December and January have become big months of love as well! I look forward to that time of year so much! Plus it's nice to only have to remember a few birthdays that don't fall during that time! We are actually going to try the next two cycles, because having a baby that's Aquarius is really important to me!

AFM - LP was only 10 days last cycle, a bit short, but I'm not going to worry about it. My O date might have been off a few days. Busy over here with school and the end of the year! So much going on! We're actually going home to the states for the first time in nearly three years! We'll be there for 7 weeks! Eep! SO many gifts to buy and so much to do to prepare for the trip!

As for my friend: Turns out she lost her phone! Whoops! No wonder why she wasn't calling back! Lucky I only bitched about it on here and for a second to my best friend! I guess it's all on still and no need to worry! Sorry for the freak out!


----------



## GingerPanda

pbl_ge said:


> Ugh, Ginger. :hugs: So sorry to hear all your bad news! Sometimes WTT isn't a bad thing (I'm spinning positive here). If your OH is the kind of guy you could give vitamins to, you might be able to improve his SA. There's lots of info on here about that--does he do the bad things, like drink, smoke, eat poorly, wear tight undies, or etc? At a minimum you could try giving him some vitamins. I know women here who have snuck into their OH's food. :rofl:
> https://health.howstuffworks.com/pr...rtility/vitamins-that-increase-fertility1.htm
> 
> And I'm sorry to say it :blush: , but they way you described your charts always sounded a little like PCOS to me. Mostly the fact that you would get bleeding when you didn't expect it, in a way that didn't seem to follow the usual rhythm. I'm sensing from you a reluctance to temp (I just gave up :haha: :rofl:), but you too could do some diet thing to address PCOS.
> https://www.pcosdietsupport.com/
> If yours is a mild case, it's possible some changes in how you eat could make a big difference. :thumbup:
> 
> So, my positive spin is that you could use a few WTT months to optimize for both of you, so that when you're back to TTC you could be in prime FERTILE form! :thumbup:
> 
> How was that? Bossy or helpful? Sorry if it's the former. :blush: In the meantime, I hope both of you get the employment situation worked out quickly. :hugs:

Not bossy! Helpful! I do have a reluctance to temp. Mostly because of a couple different issues, among them being I don't wake up at the same time every day (especially now that I'll be going back to work and be on mixed shifts). But also there are some more personal issues with DH. I could probably work around it, but it would be a MAJOR pain.

I never suspected I might have PCOS because I've had all these hormonal tests and even a trans-vag ultrasound to look for any potential causes to my wonky periods, and was told that everything was normal and that they didn't have any explanation for it. Now we run the same blood tests again, they all come back normal (with a hcg of 0), and suddenly he says I have PCOS like he knew it all along, and I should have known it to. My uncle's wife has PCOS and was never able to have children (they adopted one son), so when I started freaking out and asking questions, he just kept poopooing the problem. He said it was mild, and that we would conceive naturally. That it would just take longer. But that I'm not ovulating on my own... So how can I conceive naturally?! He prescribed me Provera, but wants me to wait after two weeks of protected sex and a negative pregnancy test before I take it. Even though I'm not ovulating. :dohh:

I was going to just take it anyway, but I forgot to fill the prescription yesterday. And last night I had a dream that I got a BFP so dark that you could barely see the control line. So now I guess I'm going to wait just in case, even though logically I think there's no way I'm pregnant.

But PCOS does kind of make sense. I've always been heavy for my height, even when I was hardcore exercising every single day. Since I graduated high school in 2007, I've gone up almost 7 pant sizes and can't seem to loose the weight no matter what I do. I'm also having problems with some facial hair. And I don't know if this is related to PCOS, but I never had acne in my teens, but now I break out ALL THE TIME. Not just on my face either. I'm getting it on my shoulders and back too. It's painful and gross. A real confidence-killer. :wacko:

I did get DH a men's multi-vitamin, and he is taking it so far when I take my pre-natals before bed. Previously, he was a bit of a diet pop addict, and would drink several a day, and he also had more than the occasional round of alcohol. I think that might have something to do with it. He didn't provide nearly the sized "sample" he usually does for the test, so maybe that too. He does wear boxers and pants that are loose in the crotch. He take hot showers, but they aren't long. Hoping that gets better by the time we can try again.




vietmamsie said:


> Ginger: Life has a way of kicking you when your down! Sorry girl, but thungs always have a way of sorting itself out. I bet DH lands an even better job, and maybe less stress (plus some vitamins) will help that sperm count! Like plb said, there are many ways to treat PCOS with diet. Look into it! It can really help!
> 
> I have to say that I am reluctant to WTT, maybe you should go with NTNP, as if it happens it happens, and maybe when the time is right, that lucky sperm and that little egg will meet, and it will have all been meant to be! Just an idea! That's what we're doing these days!
> 
> ....
> 
> As for my friend: Turns out she lost her phone! Whoops! No wonder why she wasn't calling back! Lucky I only bitched about it on here and for a second to my best friend! I guess it's all on still and no need to worry! Sorry for the freak out!

We have found several job opportunities right up his alley that could be awesome. Several here in our back yard, but also a bunch around the country. (Including one in Honolulu, Hawaii! :thumbup:) So we might move, who knows. There are a ton of jobs in the Seattle area, so I might even get to see the West coast for the first time.

We can't really NTNP, since I don't seem to ovulate on my own. And I wouldn't consider using Clomid to be NTNP. Also, knowing our luck, I would finally ovulate and get pregnant at the worst possible time. :haha: We'll be waiting until things are stable before trying, especially since we'll lose our insurance.

I'm glad you got in touch with your friend!


----------



## Sbmack

Ginger, I hope everything works out and your DH finds a job soon. Who knows, maybe it will be a chance to move somewhere fabulous. Sorry abut the pcos! At least you know what's going on though and when it's time to try again, you'll be prepared. 

Viet, glad you got in touch with your friend! Hope the shower goes well!

Biblio, I wouldn't worry too much about other birthdays and holidays, but if it's something you're both concerned about do what's right for you.


----------



## Bibliophile

Well, since we only see them a handful of times a year, it's really important that we don't put even more obstacles in the way of that. Or have it turn into BF deciding whose birthday he misses THIS year. That's not fair and kids are sensitive to that kind of thing (rightly so). They may not be "mine" but they are "ours" in many ways and I wouldn't to that to my own kid.
(Seriously.... Can you guys imagine the spin that would happen if we were having the baby while one of his kids' birthdays was going on? "Daddy can't come to your birthday because he's having a *new* baby." And that would only be the beginning.)


----------



## vietmamsie

Ginger: We have a lot in common... I also have had really bad skin for the past two years or so. I had thought it was the heat here, but I now think it is all hormonal. Like you I get it on my shoulders as well, some times back or chest. Really hard when you live in the tropics and wear short sleeves or tank tops everywhere! Part of my juice fasting/going raw/cutting out gluten is in hopes of clearing up my skin. I totally can relate and feel the pain!


----------



## GingerPanda

Sb: It is possible that we could get to move somewhere fabulous. DH just applied to a job in Honolulu! :shipw:

Bibliophile: I can see how that would be a problem! I think I agree with trying to plan around that. I think if I was in that situation and got pregnant at the wrong time, if my baby was healthy I would ask to be induced like two weeks early.

Viet: I hope your diet helps! I've been trying to exfoliate my skin more. So far it seems to be working!


----------



## Bibliophile

Yep, I think that's what I'd do, Ginger. But we are going to be careful and try to avoid it if we can. We've got this one to see what happens and then just skip two & we're home free for quite a while.

Hawaii! Nice! :) As long as it pays enough to cover the crazy cost of living there. :)

My face has been breaking out TONS in the past year. It's been awful- worse than I ever had when I was a teenager. Not sure if it was the depo or what. I haven't had any trouble with weight, so I'm hoping not PCOS. Though I did have a cyst last year. Anyway. African black soap. It's awesome stuff. I have some with shea in it. I wash once a day and if my face feels dry 20 minutes later, I moisturize with regular commercial moisturizer. That's it. It controls it. And it's not expensive at all. :D


----------



## GingerPanda

African black soap? Hmmm. Do you order it online or buy it in a store? I might have to give it a try!

Yeah, I looked at the cost of renting an apartment, and they're all $2-3K/mo! And those are the ones that don't allow pets. :wacko: I think it would be cheaper to buy a house! Amazing that it costs so much, when minimum wage is only $7.50/hr. How would you live? Sheesh.


----------



## Bibliophile

I found mine in Walgreen's, actually. But I've seen it on Amazon and lots of Etsy shops. My local health/vitamin store has it, too.

Houses might be cheaper but probably not as much as you think. ;) We paid $1200 for a 2 bed apartment in Cali and a mortgage on a 3 bed condo would probably have only been $100-200 less. And Hawaii's even worse.


----------



## GingerPanda

I actually looked on Craigslist and found much better prices. Like a 3br/2ba pet-friendly HOUSE with 2-car garage for $600/mo. :thumbup: Only a pic of the outside, though.


----------



## Bibliophile

That's a lot better. I almost wonder what's wrong with it, though. LOL! You'd expect some price difference between craigslist and the big complexes. That's huge!


----------



## pbl_ge

A couple of friends of mine moved to Honolulu for academic jobs, and even they weren't making enough $ for good apartments. The cost of living there is ASTRONOMICAL. Gorgeous though. I've never been to that island, but it would be worth a lot to live in paradise like that!


----------



## Skyler2014

Wow that's an awesome deal anywhere. I was renting a basement suite for $600


----------



## Skyler2014

Still waiting to O and have another catholic funeral to attend tomorrow *sigh* DF's uncle that I only met twice


----------



## GingerPanda

My condolences. :hugs:

Catholic ceremonies of any kind take _forever_.


----------



## mumofone25

hi everyone, can i join?? im very open to everyones religious/spiritual beliefs im just not sure if i have any myself lol. 

im currently NTNP for baby number 2 after mc last month. i have a 3.5 year old little boy.


----------



## Bibliophile

Hi! Sorry for your loss. :(


----------



## Skyler2014

Hi, welcome, sorry for your loss. We can always welcome more non-believers/ doubters. And yes, ginger, it did drag on and on but I entertained myself by trying to estimate how much they had spent on this church. I hit 10, 000 before I even got to the massive amounts of marble and the skylight and giant crucifix and the building itself. I would hasten to guess, close to a million, at least half a million, and ours is "small."


----------



## GingerPanda

mumofone25 said:


> hi everyone, can i join?? im very open to everyones religious/spiritual beliefs im just not sure if i have any myself lol.
> 
> im currently NTNP for baby number 2 after mc last month. i have a 3.5 year old little boy.

Welcome! Sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Good luck for the future! :dust:




babyrogers said:


> Hi, welcome, sorry for your loss. We can always welcome more non-believers/ doubters. And yes, ginger, it did drag on and on but I entertained myself by trying to estimate how much they had spent on this church. I hit 10, 000 before I even got to the massive amounts of marble and the skylight and giant crucifix and the building itself. I would hasten to guess, close to a million, at least half a million, and ours is "small."

I live in the Northern KY/Cincinnati area, so pretty close to Solid Rock Church, which is a 4000+ member mega-church. They decided that instead of giving $250000 to charities, they would rather build a GIANT statue of Jesus in front of their church. Because... that's what god would want. Ironically (read: *hilariously*) "Touchdown Jesus"/"Big Butter Jesus" got HIT BY LIGHTNING AND DESTROYED in 2010. So what do they do? Spend MORE money to build a new, even bigger, Jesus statue... with a lightning-suppression system inside. :rofl:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Mf2u9VWAhM


Seriously, though, guys. There are kids in Cincinnati that need shoes. I think "god" has displayed that he is not pleased with your statues.


----------



## Skyler2014

Omgoodness ginger, that's terrible! Seriously, if they sold all th marble and gold and statues nevermind the giant buildings themselves, they could feed thousands.


----------



## Sbmack

Welcome, mumofone25! 

Ginger, that is ridiculous. Didn't they ask themselves WWJD?


----------



## GingerPanda

Yep. I just don't get it, I guess. But the song is still funny.


----------



## Bibliophile

I truly don't understand most religious groups' priorities. Or a lot of religious individuals' priorities, for that matter.


----------



## Electricat

Hi, I wanna join your thread. It's too late in the evening to give a lengthy introduction though....but HI :wave:


Bedtime :sleep:


----------



## Skyler2014

Hello Electriccat, I've seen you around, you're on my testing thread. Welcome!


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Electricat!


----------



## tsyhanochka

Hi Ladies,

I just wanted to stop in to say I'm so sorry for disappearing. I just found that keeping up with my online life was draining my energy reserves. I love you ladies and the support but I found the less screen time I had after work the better for me. So that's where I am with that. Again, my apologies. 

Update, I'm still plugging along. 26 weeks today. Everything is going well. We're still not finding out the sex of the baby. And we're still very much prepared for the backlash from when we don't baptize. We agreed that we will likely read bible stories to the kid, if only as a fairy tale, so that the kid gets references culturally (don't want them to be a weird kid who asks who Jesus or Noah is and gets laughed at.... they'll know they are a character is a creation myth... we'll read other creation myths as well)

Anyway sorry to have fallen off the earth. I ditched B&B completely but you can find me on twitter if you're there @Tsyhanochka


----------



## Dragonfly

I know this is the ttc section but is there another one for mums as I need to ask a question from mums who have kids in school in Ireland that are atheist but the school is catholic. They can be left out of RE classes and stuff like that but worry teachers will treat them like crap.


----------



## GingerPanda

Dragonfly said:


> I know this is the ttc section but is there another one for mums as I need to ask a question from mums who have kids in school in Ireland that are atheist but the school is catholic. They can be left out of RE classes and stuff like that but worry teachers will treat them like crap.

There was a pregnancy one, but I don't think it ever really took off. There's not one for moms, as far as I know. I would post about it in the parenting section. See if you can get a conversation going.

You're sending a kid to a Catholic school? Are there no public/non-religious schools around?


Tsyhanochka, good to hear from you! Glad you're doing well! I'll have to follow you on Twitter.


----------



## Dragonfly

No this is NI we dont have any other schools other than catholic ones or protestant. But one school will take my non christened children in the area, either that or home school and my son wants to go to school. I think its good I can leave them out but I bet they will be the only ones left out and no way am I putting them in for RE and all the rest to keep up appearances. Which my family will flip at once they find out they are left out.


----------



## Sbmack

Welcome Electricat. 

Hi, Tsy!! Glad to hear everything is going well. I'm definitely finding out the sex. Thinking of names has been difficult. Deciding on one will be hard enough.


----------



## GingerPanda

Wow, that's rough, Dragonfly. You kind of have to go out of your way (and pay private school fees) to send your kids to a religious school in the US. So unfortunately, I don't really know what it's like there. I think I would contact the school with my questions and concerns. But if you think that might just make your children more of a target, then don't.

Sheesh, for all the wailing and moaning the religious do about their beliefs being under attack, it always seems like they're the ones making it hard for everyone else.


----------



## Dragonfly

The school where nice about it but I dont trust really any one. Since its catholic run I just worry they may treat my children like outcasts. Maybe even other children would. They have it like this as we do have more immigrants now that arnt all catholic, so I dont know if they will be alone but I guess they will as every one belief or not does the same thing here. There really is no choice for atheist children here only for that one school that will take all. Thats why I was going to home school. They can attend religion to learn but wont make holy communion and confession *fine by me* as they are not baptised but decided to leave them out of all of it. What was the point on filling them with beliefs we didnt believe. Even if it was just to learn. I would end up having to undo it when they got home. So I thought I would teach myself on different religions at home anyway. I think I will just have to see what happens. I probably will get so much stick from family but cant be worse than when I said I wanted to home school least he is going to a school they cant complain!

Just thought if this school dosnt accept him as the application was late in, I was misinformed of a date then there is no other school that will take him!


----------



## GingerPanda

It's weird. You're thinking of homeschooling because the schools are too religious. Here, parents homeschool because the schools aren't religious enough! My cousin homeschools her six kids because she's afraid they'll "catch the devil from the other kids" or something. She gets on Facebook saying she can't believe she has to tell her kids about Evolution because "it's just a theory".

I asked her if she was teaching them about gravity.

It's always the super religious that say they can't teach Evolution because it's a theory, but a book that has been edited and retranslated countless times about the way an ancient civilization thought the world began is legit. We already know we can run an electric current through sterile mud and create living microorganisms. Where is your god now? _siiiigh_

Sorry. That rant is not helpful to your situation.


----------



## Dragonfly

You offered support thats enough :) and yes its back wards here. People assume online I was home schooling as I was Christian and met a lot of not nice Christians who home school in facebook groups who think I was wrong to make my children atheist. Well I didnt make them atheist they where born that way. ;) yet was acceptable for them to make their children their own religion. So I dont like home school groups either. And I dont know why poeple say I should just let them learn it , like why? be like sending your kids to a different religion to learn more about it when you yourself dont practise or believe. Urrgh this fitting in stuff around here! follow the herd. I dont want my kids making holy communion or confessing anything to a priest! I had to do that as a child and ended up lying as I couldnt think of stuff I did wrong to repent. So it was assumed every one does bad stuff every week and need forgiving. They dont. I suppose I dont need to explain myself here anyway. Other than as usual I am the outcast. On the up note my kids will learn way more without religion as I had to eat books on space and the world as a child to learn that stuff.


----------



## GingerPanda

Uneducated sheep are easier to herd. :winkwink:

Get your babies some knowledge! Lol


----------



## Sbmack

GingerPanda said:


> I asked her if she was teaching them about gravity.

hahaha

Sorry you have to send your kids to a Catholic school, Dragon. I know a lot of athiests and agnostics that went to catholic school and it didn't make them believers...especially if you teach them what you believe at home. If it were me, I'd probably not take my kids out of anything specific at school so they weren't ostracized by the other students. Good luck!


----------



## Dragonfly

I never believed but my head was filled with crap I dont want that for my kids. I dont want them being brainwashed with stupid stories and grovelling to the man in the sky when they dont have to. They are smart kids, I dont want to give them less of a chance. I am sorry if that offends any one. I would be a hypocrite having catholic kids and non catholic parents who dont believe in god so my kids can be told he is real and used as blackmail? my other halfs family are protestant for a start. I went to catholic school all my school life its very much religion orientated here, lots of praying. My friend worked as a class room assistant at a primary school here and they prayed about 5 times a day, before school lunches breaks and end of school. Then RE classes so a lot of time was taken up by just them activities. I recall the same in school to. It is their duty to maintain the religion I understand that just not for my kids.


----------



## Electricat

Changed my profile pic in honor of this thread :thumbup:


----------



## Skyler2014

Hi Dragonfly. That sucks that they put you in that position over there. You should not have to be forced to put them in a religious school. I'm pretty sure you're not going to offend anyone here, we all have different ways of dealing with the religion issue. Unfortunately for me, DF is catholic but I am going to fight him tooth and nail to raise them at least Christian if not ignoring it entirely until they are old enough to understand and think for themselves. I am not sending them to that Catholic Church. I hate it, if he forces the issue I will send them to the community church my friend takes her daughter to


----------



## Dragonfly

There is no option here for non religious only that one that will take them and not teach religion. Going to have to be that way. I will not change our families views to fit in. And I am fed up being called cruel for not including them in making sarciments, sorry I think putting them in and telling them god isnt real is worse. I respect someone else's religion enough not to mock it with being a hypocrite. As you can see the subject annoys me. Probably because its unknown what will happen. Never in my school was any one excluded. Least they dont have to rush for assembly lol but then if they get the bus they will end up I dont know what they are doing when the rest pray. I should find out soon if he got in. I still can home school if he really dosnt like school as I just want him to see what its like so he dosnt forever bug me to go. Maybe he will like it. I have sociable kids.


----------



## Skyler2014

Good luck, I'm sure he can't be the only
Atheist kid in your area. He hopefully will have a couple people during those things


----------



## Dragonfly

This is Ireland I am sure he is as every one else wouldn't dare be atheist. I just hope there are some foreign children and there are few of them to. Lets hope I dont become some sort of nasty bitch mum who makes their kids a target. People here only pretend to actually believe stuff, they dont practise it or do anything religious thats the schools job to them. They only christen to get them in to schools! I was told so many times to do it just to get them in schools especially secondary schools which I think you need to be here.


----------



## Skyler2014

Wow I had no idea Ireland was like that. My maternal side are Finnegan's do obviously Irish and its always been a place I was interested in. Had no idea it was a religion-or-die kind of country. Hope he's not outcasted or you either


----------



## Dragonfly

Theres a joke here 
You dont believe in God - Bad catholic
You do- good catholic 

nothing else lol


----------



## GingerPanda

Which is interesting. I always heard that Northern Ireland was mostly Protestant, while Ireland was mostly Catholic. I'm sure it varies by area, of course.


----------



## Dragonfly

yeah its mixed NI. So in my area which is close to the border its all catholic.


----------



## GingerPanda

There you go, then. Makes sense.

Sorry we don't have better ideas. Here, all the public schools are non-religious and no public praying allowed. Doesn't mean I never got harassed by the religious, but I guess it's good to know it wasn't allowed... Even if the school principal never would have taken my side if I'd made a complaint. She disowned her own daughter for being a lesbian, and hated my guts because I was bisexual and interested in things like witchcraft and ghosts. ... Still interested in ghosts, actually. (And bi, of course.) :haha:

Surely there is some kind of atheist network in Northern Ireland who might have some ideas?

I still say I would call the school anonymously and ask what children who are exempted from RE do at those times. If the person seemed nice enough, I would ask if there are children who currently are, or if your children would be the only ones.


----------



## Dragonfly

I did ask and was told to speak to principal but that they only left them out, I planned on asking on open day if he got in that is. Suppose to hear today here but no letter arrived. I never thought of looking for Atheist in NI , I am member of pages and groups on facebook but no point on asking as you said elsewhere your schools arnt religious anyway and there are choices where here there isnt. I enjoyed chatting here and you where not no help . I had no one to talk to about it and let it out and you all understood.


----------



## Bibliophile

Sorry you have to deal with all of that, Dragonfly. 

Nothing new here. If things are normal, I should be getting a positive OPK within the next day or two.... Fingers crossed! If I don't, I have at least two months of taking them every day and avoiding the positive days to get past the boys' birthdays.


----------



## Bibliophile

And.... We're out. Today's smack dab in the middle of when I should be getting a positive OPK and it was actually lighter today than it's been all week. I played around with a due date calculator and the first due date that isn't within 2 weeks of one of the kids' birthdays is at the end of April, which means conceiving around the beginning of August. Kinda bummed. I am a *little* relieved- my friend who had an IUI done 2 weeks ago just found out it didn't work and we were hoping to be real life buddies. Plus, I didn't want to be celebrating while she's still recovering. I don't think they're waiting more than a couple months to try again, though. 
Booooooooooooooooo.


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry, Brit. Although it seems like you're looking on the bright side for now. Is it possible you could have surged in the middle of the night and missed it?


----------



## Bibliophile

No chance at all.... Not 3 hours after taking that test, I started bleeding again. So I'm thinking that it's just not back to normal yet. A few months should give it time to get there- and maybe I won't even be back to normal for most of that time anyway.

Ugh... Going to my brother's blessing something this morning- which is in the midst of their church service. Should really be fine. Though I might get some looks for not wearing an ankle length skirt. They can deal with dress pants.


----------



## GingerPanda

Pants?

Haha, oh man. I wouldn't have been allowed through the church doors in pants.

Though... Last time I went to church, I wore black knee-high boots, a black mini-skirt, and a rainbow sweater. And I told all the Sunday School kids that being gay was not a sin.

Aaaaand that's how I got banned from grandma's church. :haha:


----------



## Bibliophile

LOL Ginger! 

Well.... It's either pants or a (barely) knee length skirt. I don't exactly have "church" clothes in my closet for some reason (ha!). Also, we've had 30-40 mile an hour winds this week and a skirt would be really cold. I don't think I have nylons, either... Those things are evil.


----------



## Bibliophile

Oh... Wait. Just realized that 1/3 of my hair is teal. Waaay too late to try to look like I belong there anyway. Lol.


----------



## GingerPanda

Yup! I'd say you're pretty well screwed. :haha:

Teal hair, though. Awesome!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Bibliophile

Lol so I wore pants and he wore a *green* shirt without a tie (every other male had a white shirt). We obviously weren't one of them. Went ok though. The patriarchal sexist tone made me want to gag.

Lol on Jesus! Ours can decide when they're old enough. Until then, anyone who tells my kid what to believe will be removed from their life.


----------



## GingerPanda

DH is an English/History double major, who wrote his thesis on the Crusades. So I'm fairly certain that our children will be taught religion as a cultural and social-history subject rather than fact. DH has become much less religious since we've been together, to the point where he questions the existence of a deity. I don't think he considers himself a Christian anymore.


----------



## GingerPanda

I finally broke down and ordered a BBT.

Now watch me be pregnant. :haha:


----------



## stuckinoki

Hey ladies!

I got my BFP a few days ago. Taking all of my meds and steroids and progesterone and hoping that this is the bean that sticks around.

I'm feeling unusually optimistic about this pregnancy. Usually I just obsess and worry myself to death, this time I don't feel any of that anxiety...and I keep having these random thoughts that everything is going to work out this time!

I also had strange fleeting thoughts this whole cycle that we were going to be pregnant this month....just, weird thoughts out of nowhere. Hopefully they're all true!

Yay!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Dragonfly

so my son did get in to the school. Found a group on facebook for non religious parents , raising without religion. Its good and Irish to so I dont feel so alone now. Only some said even one that was a teacher than they leave the kids in the religion class just dont let them do work which to me would really make them stick out and whats the point on that when I dont want them hearing all that? so I have to find out whats happening where will my son go during religion.


----------



## GingerPanda

stuckinoki said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I got my BFP a few days ago. Taking all of my meds and steroids and progesterone and hoping that this is the bean that sticks around.
> 
> I'm feeling unusually optimistic about this pregnancy. Usually I just obsess and worry myself to death, this time I don't feel any of that anxiety...and I keep having these random thoughts that everything is going to work out this time!
> 
> I also had strange fleeting thoughts this whole cycle that we were going to be pregnant this month....just, weird thoughts out of nowhere. Hopefully they're all true!
> 
> Yay!
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

CONGRATS! Hoping your bean is super sticky! :happydance:


----------



## Skyler2014

Congrats stuckinoki! Hope it's a sticky bean.
Dragonfly glad your son got in and you found a group to fit in with.

So I don't think I told you girls yet. Saturday morning I left DF and moved in with some friends. At the beginning of May I will hopefully be getting my own place. I just couldn't do it anymore, I was pretty sure I was getting married for all the wrong reasons: on the top of that list being that I've always wanted to be a young mom and wife. So I left but agreed to go to counselling, mostly because he was not letting go. We started talking again yesterday, made an appointment with the counsellor. He picked me up from work and said he had taken my advice and read his bible and...he's now a non-believer with me. At least now if we get back together I don't have to worry that he's going to force my kids to follow the Catholic Church but I told him that I didn't leave him because he was Catholic.


----------



## Bibliophile

Congrats, Stuck! Hope it's extra sticky!

Wow, rogers. Hope it all works the way you need it to for your happiness.


----------



## GingerPanda

Wow, rogers! I hope you and DF can either patch things up, or you are able to find what makes you happiest.


----------



## stuckinoki

Wow. Rogers, I hope it works out for the best.


----------



## Skyler2014

I love how all three of you started that with wow Rogers. Thanks ladies. I will probably be disappearing at the end of April when my testing thread finished


----------



## Sbmack

Congratulations, Stuck!!!

Sorry to hear about the split, Rogers! Everything will work out for the best. It sounds like you know what you need to do.


----------



## stuckinoki

babyrogers said:


> I love how all three of you started that with wow Rogers. Thanks ladies. I will probably be disappearing at the end of April when my testing thread finished

Great minds think alike I suppose.

I've been there, I chose to walk when all was said and done. Thankfully it was the best decision I've ever made. Everything worked out...and god had nothing to do with any of it. Chin up lady :flower:


----------



## Pinkee

I am so happy I found you guys!


----------



## Bibliophile

Hi, Pinkee. Love the hair. :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Pinkee said:


> I am so happy I found you guys!

Damn, your rainbow hair is awesome!


Welcome. :haha:


----------



## stuckinoki

Pinkee said:


> I am so happy I found you guys!

Freaking awesome....I just noticed your rainbow hair! lol. My sister would be hella jealous!


----------



## Bibliophile

So, Ginger... Did you test today?


----------



## GingerPanda

I did!

BFN as expected (and hoped for, honestly)!

I'll get the Provera and wait until DH's job stuff is completely settled, then we'll go for Clomid. :thumbup:


----------



## vietmamsie

Stucknoki: Congrats on your BFP! I commented in and will be following your journal!

Rogers: Sorry babe. Maybe it was all for the best. A million years ago i was trying for a baby with my ex and thought we were going to get married and be together forever. THANK GOODNESS i didn't get pg! My life as been so amazing post break-up and i can't imagine life without my wonderful husband. I meet my hubs just four days post break up... keep your eye out! Your next big love might be right around the corner!

Pinkee: Love the hair!

AFM, been super busy over here! between the end of the school year, finishing up course work, studying for my exams and applying for a new job I have been so busy! Not really even sure if we are still ttc, we've both just really been focusing on things that make us happy. I just had a big interview for my dream job, and will hear back next week. Fingers crossed! Also, been working on eating clean and getting healthy. I have somehow lost 14 pounds (7 kilos) since my last MC. I feel good and look good so i'm happy for the moment!


----------



## Pinkee

I love color, actually I switch it up every year, already itching to do something different.

CONGRATS Stuckinoki!
Ginger- have you done clomid before? 

:happydance:I'm pretty excited to have found a thread of non religious ladies, I've been TTC off and on for 5 years and it's SO HARD to not offend people who give me the generic "when it's in god's plan" support.

I'm on my very first round of clomid (cd15) and I'm also losing weight, my pcos and hearty weight gain inhibits me from ovulating. I'm so ready for this to be my year!


----------



## stuckinoki

Pink, are you also on metformin for your PCOS? I took clomid for a long time and all it ever did was thin my uterine lining to the point that a baby couldn't implant even if it wanted to....I prefer Femara to clomid :)


----------



## Sbmack

Welcome, Pinkee!

How are you feeling, Stuck?

Hi Viet!! Are you back in the States or still overseas? Glad to see you are well. I hope you get your dream job! What will you be doing if you do?


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm good. Feeling pretty good. Not a ton of symptoms...a little shaky and queasy and complete food aversions right now...can't find anything that I want to eat.


----------



## GingerPanda

Pinkee said:


> I love color, actually I switch it up every year, already itching to do something different.
> 
> CONGRATS Stuckinoki!
> Ginger- have you done clomid before?
> 
> :happydance:I'm pretty excited to have found a thread of non religious ladies, I've been TTC off and on for 5 years and it's SO HARD to not offend people who give me the generic "when it's in god's plan" support.
> 
> I'm on my very first round of clomid (cd15) and I'm also losing weight, my pcos and hearty weight gain inhibits me from ovulating. I'm so ready for this to be my year!

I haven't done Clomid before. I should be starting it after taking Provera this cycle, but DH suddenly had some job turmoil and I had to put TTC on hold. Hopefully soon we can be Clomid buddies! But I'd rather you get your BFP! :haha: Have you O'd?

I just found out I have PCOS, and my doctor doesn't think I'm ovulating on my own. Also, DH's morph is 5%, which is normal but not by much. He has a high count by volume, though, so hopefully it balances out. Otherwise, we'll have to try AUI or something. He's stopped drinking pop (he drank a LOT) and started on a men's multivitamin as well, so hopefully that improves.

We ALL understand exactly what you mean about people saying that it will happen naturally in "god's time". Uh, not for me it won't! It'll happen when my doc finds the right balance of medication and conception methods! Yay, science!

You'll fit in here just fine, Pinkee!


----------



## vietmamsie

Sbmack: Stick over seas... but finally coming home for a visit this summer! If I get the job, i will start in July as a High school art teacher at an international schools. Since the school is new, i would also develop the entire program art program form scratch. It would be so amazing, such a great opportunity. I'm really hoping I get this.

Pinkee: I'm also trying to lose weight to get PCOS under control. Although I wasn't over weight, i have read that body fat (such as excess stomach fat) can effect ovulation and make PCOS worse. I'm almost down to my goal weight, and next need to focus on reducing my body fat percent through diet and exercise. I hope it helps!

AFM, Earlier this week I really wanted to have my cards read (something I haven't done for a really long time) but had no idea where to go here. Last night I was out really late and bored and this fortune teller walked up to me and asked if i wanted to do a reading. What are the chances! I had a great reading done, and she told me that i would get the job (!!) and do well at it. Also, we talked about my fertility and she was so upset when I told her about all my miscarriages that she read my palm and confirmed that i will have one child. She also said that i have MANY fine lines (representing mc or abortions). The cards said that this would be a really hard road for us, and a long journey, but to never stop listening to my self and my body. Doctors will try to get me to use medication, but I should stick to my guns and go natural. In the end something I will find out about and do will work for us (wondering if this could be weight loss and detoxification?) I guess we will see if she was right about the job thing later this week! If she is than I would like to do more readings with her, she was good, like really good about things she said before i gave too many details.


----------



## Bibliophile

Yay! Just checked my cycle and I'm on day 9, which is past the point where I started bleeding again last time. Not much in the way of being back to normal, but I'll take it. Need to start the OPKs again today.


----------



## GingerPanda

Sb: Did you see that I ordered a BBT and am going to start temping? It's the end of the world. :haha:

Viet: That job sounds amazing! I really hope you get it! The fortune teller thing sounds really cool too. I've always been interested in stuff like that, but it's kind of hard to prove. I got my palm and cards read as a teenager by a man and his daughter in the French Quarter of New Orleans. The guy told me I would have seven pregnancies, but not how many kids I would have. I don't want to go through any miscarriages, but I certainly don't want 7 kids, either! If I end up having to do IVF, that's all I'm going to think about. :haha:

Bibliophile: Hopefully those OPKs light up nice and bright for you soon!


AFM, today is my second day on Provera. Three doses in, and nothing yet. But last time I took it, I took all 10 pills (twice a day for five days) and then still had to wait two days for it to finally start. So maybe it will work faster this time? :shrug:


----------



## Electricat

I'm also waiting for my OPKs to turn dark.
And I'm debating whether or not to keep taking my Vitex during my LP....I'm thinking I might just lower the dose? 
Any of you have any experience with this herb?

Dust to the lot of us!


----------



## Bibliophile

Well... It won't matter until July if the OPK turns positive. ;) A cycle that's at least normal in length would be nice, though.

Electricat, I took Vitex for a couple months. I didn't notice any changes, but I think the depo was stronger than any herbs. Lol. Need to start taking it again... From what I've read, though, you need to either stop it at ovulation OR continue taking it through the 1st trimester and wean off of it then. Since it encourages progesterone production, they say stopping it suddenly if you're pregnant could cause an m/c. My plan is to take it through the 1st trimester since I've had m/cs in the past.


----------



## vietmamsie

Wow, in all my blabbing about jobs and fortune tellers, I forgot to mention my cycles! We're waiting to O over here! It should be any day now, unless my weight loss messes up my ovulation. We are trying still, but pretty half ass.

Ginger: 7 children! My goodness! That would be awful! And 7 MC would be even worse! Hope the fortune teller is wrong for your sanity and uterus!


----------



## stuckinoki

Ha ha ha. I got so desperate that I had a fertility reading done a few years ago. She said I would conceive or have a baby boy in October.....Nope. lol. I spent 45$ on that reading too.


----------



## GingerPanda

Viet: I hope you O soon and get an extra sticky bean! And yeah, I'm hoping he was wrong as well! He said he felt I had "a gift" and asked if I wanted to stay and be his apprentice. Sounded a bit like a 60-something year old man was trying real hard to get a teenager to move in with him. :wacko:

Stucki: $45! Did she say what year? I think for that much money, she ought to have been more specific! :haha:

I don't know how I feel about the whole psychic thing. I do believe in some aspects of the paranormal (spirits/ghosts, for example), but I just don't know what to think about psychics. I guess I think there are some people out there who have a gift, but most psychics and fortune tellers are probably full of it. I learned to do tarot readings for fun (I thought the cards were pretty:haha:), but I never believed in them. I also learned to read runes, but I can't do readings for myself. Maybe I should try it for someone else.


----------



## stuckinoki

GingerPanda said:


> Viet: I hope you O soon and get an extra sticky bean! And yeah, I'm hoping he was wrong as well! He said he felt I had "a gift" and asked if I wanted to stay and be his apprentice. Sounded a bit like a 60-something year old man was trying real hard to get a teenager to move in with him. :wacko:
> 
> Stucki: $45! Did she say what year? I think for that much money, she ought to have been more specific! :haha:
> 
> I don't know how I feel about the whole psychic thing. I do believe in some aspects of the paranormal (spirits/ghosts, for example), but I just don't know what to think about psychics. I guess I think there are some people out there who have a gift, but most psychics and fortune tellers are probably full of it. I learned to do tarot readings for fun (I thought the cards were pretty:haha:), but I never believed in them. I also learned to read runes, but I can't do readings for myself. Maybe I should try it for someone else.

I definitely believe in ghosts....we live in a very active house :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Awesome! I would say I'm jealous, but I like to be able to go home from the investigation. :haha:

What kind of stuff goes on?


----------



## stuckinoki

GingerPanda said:


> Awesome! I would say I'm jealous, but I like to be able to go home from the investigation. :haha:
> 
> What kind of stuff goes on?

Voices, footsteps, full body apparitions, things falling off shelves.

We have a really high baseline EMF in our house, our investigators think that we have a "portal" [which I'm not sure I'm buying...lol]

None of it is sinister though, so we just learned to ignore. It didn't start until we renovated and gutted the house though....most of it is residual [the apparition is in the same place every time] but the conversations and footsteps are usually in sets of 3's [which the investigators said means that it's intelligent] 

pick up until DH leaves [for trips and stuff] but none of it's scary so I've just learned to live with it...or yell at them to "keep it down" lol.

The last team that came did a bunch of EVP work and they asked a few questions that got answers

"do you know you're dead"
"Yes."
"do you know that this is no longer your home"
"Yes."
"do you like Nicole [me]?"
"Yes."
"are you still here because of her."
"Yes"

We assume that our little permanent resident is the previous owner [He died Dec 2011] about half a mile from his [our] house in a motorcycle accident. We think that it's him, and we think that he likes me because I took care of some paperwork for him [I kept getting capital one statements saying his account was past due and stuff, so I called the company and explained and put them in touch with his ex wife to figure it out....plus, I talk to myself [him] and I told him what I was doing] So we assume he's stuck around because he likes me. lol

It's kind of cool in a way, because the activity usually picks up when DH leaves and because it's not scary, I just tell myself that he's making his presence known to reassure me that even though DH isn't home, I'm not all alone in the house....

Anddddddd, now I sound like a lunatic. lol


----------



## stuckinoki

Here's the link.

https://www.accidentin.com/article1...n_dies_in_motorcycle_crash__havelock_news.htm

https://www.witn.com/home/headlines/135081448.html

It's been a couple years, the articles are harder to find now.


----------



## GingerPanda

No, I think it's really awesome! I used to be a paranormal investigator (I was an EVP specialist), so I definitely don't think you're crazy. I've seen, heard, and felt some stuff that's pretty nuts. (Including getting groped in a max security cell in WV State Pen.) Our paranormal group disbanded after something really nasty followed our lead investigator home.

I don't think I believe in portals, though. That just seems too... mystical.

Your house sounds awesome, and it's really cool that you feel like he's keeping you company! Nice to know that when your DH is gone, someone will be looking out for you and bean. :thumbup:


----------



## Sbmack

Whoa, that's neat that you're comfortable with the spirit, Stuck. I was worried when we first bought our house that we may not be alone. Out house was built in 1890. Nothing has happened though. 

Ginger, what is EVP? Good luck with temping. I couldn't bring myself to do it. 

I hope you get the job, Viet! It sounds amamzing. 

Good luck to those waiting to O!


----------



## Dragonfly

hi all. Quick Question. 
When you have children, or if you have or preg when they get older how will you tell them about others beliefs. I am sure mine will come across God in family and in school and they will ask. I have to be careful what I say in case they repeat it and could come across wrong. IE cant say its like santa clause to them or imaginary friends. I was going to teach different religions but the whole faith thing is hard to explain apart from saying some people believe etc


----------



## GingerPanda

Sbmack said:


> Whoa, that's neat that you're comfortable with the spirit, Stuck. I was worried when we first bought our house that we may not be alone. Out house was built in 1890. Nothing has happened though.
> 
> Ginger, what is EVP? Good luck with temping. I couldn't bring myself to do it.
> 
> I hope you get the job, Viet! It sounds amamzing.
> 
> Good luck to those waiting to O!

I love old houses! EVP stands for Electronic Voice Phenomena. Sounds, voices, or footsteps caught on audio recorders that you didn't hear at the time. Sometimes they're in response to something you've said or done, which indicates an intelligent haunting (the spirit is aware that you are there and reacts accordingly), and sometimes they don't seem to correspond to anything going on, which can indicate a residual haunting (the spirit is not aware you are there, and usually will replay the same actions over and over like a recording on a reel).

If you search "EVP" on YouTube, you'll find some you can listen to. As with anything, there are probably a lot of fakes. There's a user on there called ETSUxSGH or something like that. That was our college group. I think there are three EVPs on the account. And one music video. Haha.




Dragonfly said:


> hi all. Quick Question.
> When you have children, or if you have or preg when they get older how will you tell them about others beliefs. I am sure mine will come across God in family and in school and they will ask. I have to be careful what I say in case they repeat it and could come across wrong. IE cant say its like santa clause to them or imaginary friends. I was going to teach different religions but the whole faith thing is hard to explain apart from saying some people believe etc

We will tell our kids about religions as a social education, but we will tell them that mama and daddy don't believe in it. We will explain that religion is a personal belief. Some people believe, and some people don't.


----------



## Dragonfly

Thats what I was going for to. Dosnt feature in our house religion so probably wont have a big factor. 

Also my house is very old and haunted. :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Yours too? Man, that's one of the reasons I'd really like to get to the UK. Here, a 60 year old house is practically ancient. You guys have *castles*. In doing genealogical studies on my family, I actually found a line in my dad's side that owned Harewood Castle in England for a few centuries. It still stands, but barely so. I've always dreamed about visiting it and seeing if it was haunted.


----------



## Bibliophile

Dragonfly, more or less what Ginger said. Depending on the age, though- a 4 year old is probably not going to need that much explanation. "We don't pray in our house." (Or whatever the thing you're discussing is.) I think by the time kids can really understand that some people believe and some don't, they'll have already observed differences between their family and their friends' families and know that every family is a little different.

Ghost Hunters is one of my guilty pleasures. But I'd like to beat the sound effects guys who add in the music and stuff when I'm trying to listen! Gah!


----------



## GingerPanda

I know exactly what you mean about the sound effects guys! Unfortunately, Ghost Hunters fakes some of their evidence, and the network treated a lot of the crew poorly. That's why a lot of the people who used to be on the show aren't there anymore. They quit. On the show, Donna said she was leaving because her Chron's disease was flaring back up. But later she came out and talked about how they were being asked to "make stuff happen" and how Jason and Grant treated them all so poorly. We were actually almost officially a chapter of TAPS, but there was so much bullcrap going on, we dropped out.

I still watch International on Netflix, though. Probably because Barry's sexy Irish accent soothes me. :rofl:


I really liked Ghost Lab when it was on. Those guys were awesome, and legit. Great guys, too. We were allied with them before our group disbanded. I still have my uniform shirt.


----------



## Dragonfly

I live in a castle.


----------



## GingerPanda

Jealous!


----------



## Bibliophile

I liked the first few seasons. Now... Most of the time it ends up being noise while I do something else. Just too much nonsense now. :( 

Waiting to find out when we can move into our new plac.... We've been planning/hoping for the 4th since the current girl was supposed to be out by the 30th & there wasn't anything the landlord really needed to do to the place. We're doing the cleaning in return for halving the deposit, so if she's out by the 30th, I was going to spend that week doing that. But... We called yesterday to confirm & he still hadn't heard when she'd be out for sure. Grrrr! And I'm almost as packed as I can be for now. He's supposed to call her and find out today. But I have this awful feeling that she's going to dawdle & take her time. And we've already asked for one extension (we originally were supposed to be out before the end of the month).


----------



## stuckinoki

Maybe it's the pregnancy hormones but I FRAKING HATE the Ghost Adventures people. That shite is so fake, it doesn't even seem real. lol. Plus that dude's voice makes me want to throat punch babies. lol


----------



## Dragonfly

ghost adventures I watch for entertainment s its so cheesy. But most shows are rubbish. except the one my friends made here in NI which is on tv again soon that ones cool.


----------



## GingerPanda

Yeah, GA is just entertainment. Haha.


----------



## Electricat

I'm going nutz this month and feel like I'm jinxing myself, but I got our dog a "I'm going to be a big sister" t-shirt for the BFP reveal to my OH and I got this book for when bub is around 10 years old!!! LOL 
'The Magic of Reality: How we know what's really true' by Richard Dawkins

By being so cocky and buying stuff for this bean that will probably never happen (I'm 43)...I'll prolly get a slap in my face and t-shirt and book will lay around the house mocking me until I'm 80 :coffee:

yeah - I'm the kind that didn't get any baby stuff until 3rd tri with both my other kids and now I'm not even pregnant and are thinking about things waaay too early :wacko:


----------



## GingerPanda

That sounds so cute, Electricat! Hopefully you get to use it soon!

AFM,
I got Clomid! Now I'm waiting for AF any day. I'll take the Clomid (50mg) CD3-7. Hopefully it works! :thumbup:


----------



## stuckinoki

^^ I hope AF comes for you soon!

I hated clomid....get ready for cystic acne and HULK mood swings...I swear I could have thrown cars while I was on that stuff. lol.


----------



## GingerPanda

ROFL

Oh man. That sucks. PCOS already gave me a chinful of acne. I don't need more. :dohh:


----------



## stuckinoki

Girllllll, not to scare you, but I'm talking the HUGE, RED, so far under the skin you can't even touch them without flinching, never will ever get a head, you'll have to rip your skin off to get at them, cystic acne.

But, I have crap skin anyway and PCOS totally makes it worse. lol. But the clomid sure as hell didn't help the situation!


----------



## GingerPanda

Eeeeeew. Boo! This shit better work!


----------



## Bibliophile

Ginger, have you picked up the black soap yet?


----------



## GingerPanda

I looked and couldn't find any in stores! Still looking though. Walgreens only carries it in certain locations.


----------



## Bibliophile

Ah. I didn't know that. I've seen it on Amazon, too.


----------



## stuckinoki

What the hell is black soap? It sounds kind of racist.....lol


----------



## GingerPanda

LOL

African black soap. Google it. It's supposed to be amazing for your skin.


----------



## vietmamsie

Oh Ginger! Good luck with the drugs and get a facial if it starts to get too bad! I also have adult onset acne.... can't remember if I told you this already, but since I got off the pill two years ago it has been really bad at times. Living in tropical heat doesn't help it! My jaw line suffers the most... I figure that's better than having massive ones in the middle of my face, right? I think its from PCOS as well.... I just wish it would go away! I don't wear any make up and wash my face two or three times a day, which helps. Good luck girl!


----------



## vietmamsie

CD23 and no O in sight. I guess I have officially lost too much weight. Hopefully things get moving in there as I move from weight loss to maintenance mode. Plan to up my calories in the coming weeks and add more exercise. 

On a brighter note, I got that job, but the contract is screwy. Hope we can negotiate to better terms, otherwise It's just not really worth it.


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh, I hope you can work out the contract!


----------



## Sbmack

Congrats on the job, Viet. I hope you can work it out with them!


----------



## Bibliophile

GingerPanda said:


> LOL
> 
> African black soap. Google it. It's supposed to be amazing for your skin.

I'm amazed. :) I never had more than a couple pimples at once (even during my teens) until the last 18 months or so. And it's been BAD since then. I tried different commercial remedies, oil cleansing, and just giving up (lol). Nothing worked like this soap does. Plus it's cheap & natural, which give it big points in my book. 
It's ash and something else, so it is black and will turn your surfaces (temporarily) gray. Lol.


----------



## Bibliophile

Good luck, Viet!

We get keys to the new place tomorrow! Yay!!! Which gives me alllll week to clean that place, start moving little things, and finish packing/cleaning here.


----------



## stuckinoki

Bibliophile said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> African black soap. Google it. It's supposed to be amazing for your skin.
> 
> I'm amazed. :) I never had more than a couple pimples at once (even during my teens) until the last 18 months or so. And it's been BAD since then. I tried different commercial remedies, oil cleansing, and just giving up (lol). Nothing worked like this soap does. Plus it's cheap & natural, which give it big points in my book.
> It's ash and something else, so it is black and will turn your surfaces (temporarily) gray. Lol.Click to expand...

So it's for acne?!?! YES>>>>>>>>> My face is awful :( Stupid inbalanced hormones. lol. We have a walgreens right downtown, I'll have to see if they carry it.


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay, Bibliophile! Congrats on getting keys!

Stucki: Some Walgreens stores carry it, and some don't. Mine doesn't, so I would have to drive into downtown Cincinnati to get it. And I would infinitely prefer getting it delivered to my house than go into downtown alone. :haha:


----------



## Bibliophile

Yep, Stuck, it is. It will dry your face out, though, so be sure you have some good moisturizer on hand. The bar I have has shea butter in it, but I still usually need moisturizer after I use it.


----------



## stuckinoki

Dry out is what my damn overactive oil glands need. I'm like a 15 year old working the deep fryers at burger king....gross.


----------



## Bibliophile

Lol! Mine overall is muuuuuch better now that the depo is (mostly??) out of my system. But I've given up on ever having naturally clear skin.


----------



## GingerPanda

I rarely, if ever!, had acne as a teenager. My periods were also not 100% regular, but I knew I'd get one once a month. Then, senior year of high school as I was graduating, AF skipped a month. I was freaking out because I thought I was pregnant (would have been by a friend's 25-year-old brother... Yeah, I did not make good life choices as a teenager), but then she came the next month. That was 2007. Then, in 2009 I went three months with no AF. Started gaining weight for no reason, and started getting acne. Acne (and weight!) has just gotten worse. This episode of missing AF (last one started on Feb 6th!) has brought with it a toooon of oily skin and acne... Which, to my horror, has started appearing on my back, too. :wacko:

Today is the fifth day since I finished my round of Provera pills, and AF still isn't here. _...le sigh..._


----------



## stuckinoki

Don't stress, but the provera can sometimes take up to 2 weeks to do it's thing :( Hopefully it works faster for you though!

I'm so hateful today ladies. lol. I grumbled at DH all the way to the airport, grumbled to myself all the home. Did the unthinkable and ate TWO [2!] Bojangles steak biscuits in bed and watched tv when I got home, all sad and alone. But now I know what all the damn fuss is about, those biscuits are amazing.


----------



## Bibliophile

Stuck, I think you have every right to be hateful. Enjoy your biscuits!


----------



## GingerPanda

bibliophile said:


> stuck, i think you have every right to be hateful. Enjoy your biscuits!

this


----------



## vietmamsie

stuckinoki: I wrote on your journal... I'm so sorry. This is just awful. Life isn't fair. How can we be so successful in so many aspects of our lives, but in the one we want the most, we suck at. Eat as much cake and biscuits as you want, get a good cry in, and get drunk. Three things that always lighten my load when I get down over this whole ttc thing.

Ginger: If you PM me your email, I'll send you a copy of the cleanse I'm doing. You are guaranteed to lose weight on it and I'm positive it will help your skin and just balance your whole system out. 

AFM, just Oed a few hours ago at CD 27 (I get really intense pain whenever it happens.. had this horrible feeling for years, but didn't realize it was O pain until I started charting) and we totally missed it. We had the week off on a beach holiday and were either to drunk or too tired to DTD. Whoops! At least we had fun!


----------



## Bibliophile

Fun is important, too!


----------



## stuckinoki

Thanks ladies for the well wishes. I'm in so much pain. I had forgotten how much it physically hurts...I'm kind of wishing I had taken the doctor up on his offer for pain meds. lol.

I've just been relaxing. DH is gone so there's nothing for me to really do. I was thinking about starting a skyrim account of my own but I haven't gotten around to it...I've just been playing on the internet and eating a butt load of chocolate. I'm still really tired and gaggy so this pretty much blows...but I'll be ok.

I'm just having trouble watching everyone get their scans...a few of us got pregnant at the same time and I'm insanely jealous that it's not me getting to see my little chook on the US. I'm trying not to be hateful I know we'll all get our turns eventually. I'm just really depressed because I'm staring 4 years in the face. Seems like it should have been my damn turn already, you know.

Such as life I guess. I bought a kiddie pool for my ducks and I have to hang up my new picture today....I really need to get off the couch! lol. I'm so lazy!


----------



## GingerPanda

Viet, I'll totally take a look at it. I'll send over my email. Thanks! I could stand to loose some of my pudge.

Stucki, it should totally have been your turn by now. Unfair situations like yours are one of the reasons I don't believe in a god, much less a fair and just one. If there is a god, he's an unnecessarily vengeful prick who likes kicking people when they're down for shits and giggles. We should kick his ass.

If I were you, I'd be high out of my mind on the pain drugs. You're a stronger woman than I am!

I wanna see pictures of your ducks! And Apollo! So cute. Didn't you get another ringneck?


----------



## stuckinoki

We're working on it. I was going to go get her last weekend...but I couldn't bring myself to make an 11 hour drive. I'm going to ship her here as soon as she's weaned.

The ducks are a mess. All of this rain they are covered in mud. You can't tell what color they're supposed to be. lol.


----------



## GingerPanda

11 hours. Yeesh!

Aww. Poor dirty ducklings. :haha: Surely they'll bathe themselves in the kiddy-pool?


----------



## stuckinoki

I bought the kiddie pool and they all hate it. Nobody will even check it out. Gah, what a waste. lol.


----------



## vietmamsie

stuckinoki: I would be high off my ass as well. After my last mc was removed, I was in so much pain, but none the less headed to Thailand the next day. Over there you can get THE BEST PAINKILLERS over the counter. I basically floated my way through our trip. Only positive thing about a mc: The drugs you get to take after.

Ginger: Email has been sent!


----------



## Bibliophile

stuckinoki said:


> Thanks ladies for the well wishes. I'm in so much pain. I had forgotten how much it physically hurts...I'm kind of wishing I had taken the doctor up on his offer for pain meds. lol.
> 
> I've just been relaxing. DH is gone so there's nothing for me to really do. I was thinking about starting a skyrim account of my own but I haven't gotten around to it...I've just been playing on the internet and eating a butt load of chocolate. I'm still really tired and gaggy so this pretty much blows...but I'll be ok.
> 
> I'm just having trouble watching everyone get their scans...a few of us got pregnant at the same time and I'm insanely jealous that it's not me getting to see my little chook on the US. I'm trying not to be hateful I know we'll all get our turns eventually. I'm just really depressed because I'm staring 4 years in the face. Seems like it should have been my damn turn already, you know.
> 
> Such as life I guess. I bought a kiddie pool for my ducks and I have to hang up my new picture today....I really need to get off the couch! lol. I'm so lazy!

NO ONE tells you that! I remember being so shocked at how bad it was. Can you call the doc & ask for the prescription?

Ginger- LOVE your diatribe against deity. LOL.


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm dealing with it for now...using the heatting pads and they really do help...but I still get a cramp every few hours that knocks the wind out of me. I think I passed the placenta last night? Fleshy with a lot of veins....much different than a clot of period. Definitely something I've never seen but who knows...

Ugh this sucks. Sorry for being so whiny ladies. I'll be back up and running soon lol


----------



## Sbmack

Stuckinoki, I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: It is definitely your turn! I love that you have ducks. I bet they're so cute.


----------



## Bibliophile

Be as whiny as you want! Really.

Ack. The day before moving day.... Chaos & way too much to do! (Waiting for the hubby to get up as HIS alarm got me up at 6:30 but he went back to bed. He gets 30 more minutes and then I am kicking him out of bed!)


----------



## GingerPanda

Bibliophile, good luck with moving! Kick hubby's ass out of bed!

AF finally showed up today. White underwear. Works every time? Anyway, on with my Clomid cycle. Of course I'll be traveling home to Nashville the week I start Clomid. This should properly suck. :dohh:


----------



## Dragonfly

I am bothered by something. Well same thing again. I called another school there to see would they take non catholic in and where rude to me, basically no. I just wanted to know for curiosity as it was one that was about to be closed and worried my son will have to sit through RE class. So I called school and said again they didnt know. clearly no one is non catholic here but would have no one to watch my son if he wasnt in RE. Meaning he is left there. This bothers me. He wont have work to do and will be the only one I can garentee this. Whats the point in that? can I give him headphones for e books or will they see that as rude. I dont want him to come home with his head filled with RE when I omit him from it as he has to sit through it. I know some say whats the prob here but it is a prob here they are totally over board on religion and miss a lot of actual learning of other things out. And I have no other option at the mo for schools.


----------



## vietmamsie

Dragon Fly: I know plenty of Irish people who went through RE classes at school but aren't religious. Even in America, I know many people who did the same. It's a good time to just keep open communication with your child and ask them what they learn in school and make it clear that that there are many different religions and that none are right or wrong. Give your son a well rounded education, including religion studies and allow him to decide for himself what he believes in. It can be a tough road when your family is all atheist and never gives you a chance to decide for yourself.

With that said, there must be at least one school that doesn't have RE classes. If you are set against them, then many it is time to move to a bigger city with more schooling options.


----------



## Dragonfly

This is Ireland there is no where around here. I have no options but that or home school. And I dont agree with him sitting in RE. I was in Re all my life in school and I dont want that in my sons head. I prefer to teach him religion and all different ones at home. Sitting him in the class will make him stand out because he will be excluded in front of his peers. This alienates him. I am not going to put my child in religion class if we arnt religion and dont believe in it for his head to be filled with threads, myths etc you wouldnt sit even a muslim in a class like that or a Jewish person so I dont see why any child sit through a class that isnt their faith. And growing up with Irish religion I know what its like its not all open and nice. Its a massive part of schooling here. I prefer him to go to a library in school but no one supervises these things which I understand at the same time. But its not accommodating at all. I wish people understood me as my own family will never understand me or friends.


----------



## Bibliophile

Got quiet around here. 
Moving sucks.
However... I'm on CD26. This might be a real cycle (well, I guess I already know it should be since I got a positive OPK). Yay! Hubby decided he's not really worried about timing away from his kids' birthdays. But I think I'm still going to try to avoid them. I already have my fill of drama from his ex. Lol.


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm CD9 but my tests have decided to darken up and progress again....UGH FML. Still bleeding. Still miserable. Boobs are still giant and sore. lol.


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm sorry, Stucki. Bodies are stupid. Whoever came up with them should be fired.


----------



## Sbmack

Sorry you're body isn't cooperating, Stucki.


----------



## stuckinoki

It's alright...my tests are actually getting darker again. This is freaking crazy. I'm just hoping when they call with my numbers they have dropped significantly and that I'm just getting rouge tests right now :( I hate that they're progressing again.


----------



## Bibliophile

Sorry, Stuck. :( What a mess!


----------



## stuckinoki

Levels were 141.2 yesterday...it's rising [or hovering] so I don't know what they're going to do. The nurse seemed pretty sure that the doctor would just want to keep monitoring for another week to see, but she said she was going to talk to him and get back to me today. Ugh. I was hoping they rose to WNL, but nope. Maybe it's retained tissue, maybe it's ectopic, maybe it's a blighted ovum. Who knows. I just wish this was over with already.

Thanks for listening ladies. You are great!


----------



## GingerPanda

:hugs:


----------



## vietmamsie

:hugs: Stucki, I'm so sorry you have to go through all this. I think post mc bit is the worst, when you still feel pg, but your not. So many dr. appointments, but not fun ones... just the kind where you talk numbers and test results. :hugs:


----------



## Bibliophile

Hugs to all for Mother's Day yesterday. Would've killed to bury my head in the sand and read all day. Lol.


----------



## Bibliophile

Hope we hear from Stuck soon. :/


----------



## stuckinoki

Sorry ladies...I've been out of the loop the past couple days. D&C is tomorrow. I have to be at the hospital at 8am. I was hoping they'd call and tell me its canceled but I guess my numbers and still up there...so gettong the surgery as scheduled.

Hopefully this takes care of it. I really don't want the methotrexate. Hope everyone else is doing well. My driveway is finally getting put in tomorrow afternoon so at least I've got something to look forward to.


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck, Stucki! :hugs:

I hope you can just get this over with for your mental and physical health. I saw on another thread that you were concerned about infection. Is that cleared up/not an issue?

Hooray for the new driveway! Home improvements are awesome.


----------



## Bibliophile

Hugs, Stuck. 

Looks like my cycle, at least, is finally back to normal. 28 on the dot and back to the "normal" that I remember from the times I've been off B/C.... Which, disregarding m/cs.... was in high school. LOL. Now to wait 2 more...


----------



## vietmamsie

Stucki: So sorry, but at least you have home improvements to look forward to!

biblio: Wow! Congrats! I'm happy your cycles are back to normal! Are you temping?

AFM, AF arrived yesterday. This was the first tww that i don't even bother to poas. I don't even think what we are doing constitutes as ttc, its more like completely avoiding each other during my fertile window. I guess repeat miscarriages are like a whole new kind of birth control I had never heard of until I started ttc!


----------



## Bibliophile

No temping. We're still going to *try* to wait 2 more cycles to avoid the stepkids' birthdays. Plus, I get preggo without any problems (or did, I guess). I'm more worried about weeks 5-8 and there's nothing to do about that but see what happens. A couple weeks ago, hubby said screw the birthday thing and see what happens. Me... I think I still need a couple months to prepare in case all does not go well again.

Sorry you're having such a rough time. :( I forget what your next step is?


----------



## vietmamsie

Our next step is try again. I've had every test in the book and I'm totally normal. I've been to western doctors and eastern doctors. I've taken herbs, done a year of acupuncture treatments, taken baby aspirin every day for months, on all the vitamins, yoga, meditation, diet changes, you name it, even *gasp* prayer. We're still hoping that maybe the early two were due to not being on aspirin yet and the last one was a fluke bad seed (the baby never developed correctly).

With the help of a physic I was given some insight into my ttc journey, and feel like the best step from here is to use crystals. I have one now that I have been using, but plan to buy the proper ones that help with fertility and give them a shot. From my understanding it takes 3 to 6 months to make changes in my body with crystals, so that should be about the time I'm ready to full on try again. If that fails, we move onto the next hippy-dippy method. We're all natural or nothing in this house. I guess we'll start talking adoption once we're thirty.


----------



## GingerPanda

I hope your crystals help you!

I'm not sure how I feel about crystals. Back when I was really into the paranormal, I carried a wand of blue kyanite with me all the time and kept it under my pillow while I slept. After a while, I started having pretty intense dreams about talking with dead people. It was... interesting, but I was waking up every day feeling drained and decided to put the stone away. The dreams faded out and eventually stopped. I never could decide if it was all in my head or not.

Being the way I am, I think I put it in the category of "Neat Concept, Needs More Testing Before Believing".



AFM, the Clomid seems to have worked! I ovulated!


----------



## Sbmack

I hope you're body is feeling better, Stuck. 

Good luck with the Crystals, Viet.

Yay for normal cycles, Bib.

Glad that Clomid is working, Ginger!! Catch that egg!


----------



## Bibliophile

Hope the crystals work! I've never put much research into them, but hubby's cousin is huge into them. She's got a shop, teaches classes, etc. 

Yay for eggs, Ginger!!!

Ugh. I'm wondering if I've got another cyst or something else going on. :( AF is done. Only CD 6. But I'm having random cramps/ovary pain.


----------



## vietmamsie

Ginger! Wahooo! Did you BD in time to catch the egg??


----------



## GingerPanda

Lol, SOOOO much BD. We're nymphos, so we BD almost every night.


----------



## GingerPanda

Hope everyone is doing well!

I had some AF-ish cramping on the left side yesterday. That's the side I Ov'd from, so I hope it was implantation and not a cyst from the Clomid. No cramping today.


----------



## Bibliophile

Have you had cysts before, Ginger? Mine hurt many many many times worse than any "normal" cramping. We were in a restaurant when my first one burst... Pretty sure the hubby thought I was going to die. Lol. We were about to head to the hospital until we realized it was the wrong side for an appendix problem. FX for you!

Weird random spotting on Saturday. And not fresh blood, which is doubly odd since AF just finished a few days before that. Sigh. I thought things were back to normal.


----------



## GingerPanda

I haven't had a cyst rupture since high school. I'm only just now realizing that that's what it was. Pain was so bad I went into shock. Vomiting and seizures. I just remember being in so much pain, I called my mom and asked her to come home. I never went to the hospital or anything.

So I guess it was just random cramping the other day.


----------



## Dragonfly

Question. On my sons school form for details I got sent it asks what his religious domination is, I put Atheist but should it say None maybe? as atheist is none also.


----------



## GingerPanda

I would put none.


----------



## Dragonfly

see thats what I was thinking too but wrote atheist first down. Not sent it back yet though. But re thinking that as none would be better. He dosnt know who god is not to believe in god.


----------



## Sbmack

I'd put 'none' too, Dragon.

Ginger, slight cramping could still indicate a cyst. I had one removed in March of 2012. It didn't really bother me too much...a little cramping here and there I guess. I had to get it removed because it kept getting bigger and bigger and I did not want it to burst. I hope it's just an odd cramp.

Bib, the spotting could be just left over AF blood. I hope you're back to normal!


----------



## Bibliophile

I hope that's all, Sbmack. The whole cycle was just so 100% textbook (for me) that it makes me wonder.


----------



## GingerPanda

Hope everyone is doing well! I'm testing on Monday.


----------



## vietmamsie

Doing good over here! Schools out for the summer! Can't wait to hear how your test goes! Have you had any symptoms?


----------



## GingerPanda

Feeling a little queasy this morning. I've had some cramping. Feeling extra tired. And my breasts have been KILLING me for about a week now. But I don't know what's from Clomid.


----------



## Sbmack

FX Ginger!!


----------



## GingerPanda

DH talked me into testing this morning, 11dpo. BFN with FMU on FRER.

Breasts are still sore, and temps are still up. About five minutes ago, I had sudden cramping. It was really bad, and I doubled over in the kitchen. I know it was uterine cramping, like the worst AF cramps ever. But it only lasted a few minutes, and now it's completely gone... AF is due Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## Bibliophile

FX, Ginger! 

Good here. Managed to get through my "fertile period" this cycle, so just one more that I have to be avoid bd for (I asked the hubby a couple days ago if he just wanted to get some latex... That did not go over well. LOL!). :) I've been busy putting the new house together- painting, curtains, unpacking, hanging things on walls, and on & on.


----------



## GingerPanda

:haha:

When you said you asked your hubs if he wanted to get latex, it totally reminded me of a Ukrainian girl I worked with. She'd been in the US for a couple of years and her English was good, but she didn't know any slang.

Well, she printed some blue prints for a customer, and he started to roll them up, so she goes "Sir, would you like a rubber?" and he just staaaaared at her. Finally, a coworker was like "Rubber band. We call them rubber bands. A rubber is something COMPLETELY different." It is her favorite "How I learned to speak like an American" story, as she calls them. She was so embarrassed. :rofl:

I hope the decorating continues to go well!


----------



## Bibliophile

Lol! 

It has to go well. Lol. My nephew requested that we have his birthday party here (they live in an apartment). So we have about 2 1/2 weeks to try and get whatever we can done.


----------



## GingerPanda

Godspeed!


Oh wait... We're still going to hell.

No godspeed, sorry. You'll have to deal with regular speed.

:rofl:


----------



## kaili

Good luck to all you ladies testing :) I have a coworker who keeps telling me that when I see my baby in my arms in september that I am going to find jesus and thank him for the gift. I replied "right. Because jesus was the one who knocked me up, and not my husband." He didnt laugh.


----------



## GingerPanda

Hahaha! Yeah, I've been told similar things. My favorite is when someone says "How can you look at a brilliant red sunset and not know it was put there by the hand of God?" to which my response is usually "How did you graduate high school without knowing that aerosol pollution scattering the sun's light wavelengths is what causes red sunsets?"


----------



## Bibliophile

Lol! 
Ginger, I haven't paid any attention to anything Catholic since we had some giggles over the last pope "retiring." They're just reiterating what we already knew they thought anyway.

I just don't understand religious people's need to convince everyone else that they're right. Or maybe it's insecurity and they feel like they have to prove it. Lol.


----------



## kaili

Bibliophile said:


> Lol!
> Ginger, I haven't paid any attention to anything Catholic since we had some giggles over the last pope "retiring." They're just reiterating what we already knew they thought anyway.
> 
> I just don't understand religious people's need to convince everyone else that they're right. Or maybe it's insecurity and they feel like they have to prove it. Lol.

i'm a science and universe fanatic, so it really gives me a headache when people actually believe that the world was created in 1 week by a celestial magician. all (literally ALL) of my co-workers are devout super-christians, and my father is one of those crazy catholics, he gives me christian charity made cook books and rosaries for christmas in hopes to lure me back in. i'm really worried that when my baby is born that they're going to try to jade him with their nonsense.

I mean, if my baby decides on his own accord that he believes in a god or whatever, thats fine with me and i'll support whatever he believes in (i wont agree but i wont tell him he's stupid)... i just don't want him reaching conclusions because he drinks the poison that everyone who surrounds me tries to feed him. I've already turned my parents down for childcare because I'm afraid of what they'll try to teach him (though it didn't work on me, so maybe it won't work on him either HA)


----------



## Bibliophile

We're in the same boat... My sister is a single mom & so my parents watch my nephew a lot. She's an atheist. They're the speaking in languages type Christians.... And they try their absolute hardest to indoctrinate him. A couple weeks ago my mom tried to pass it off as them "exposing" him to other beliefs. He's FIVE. Five year olds don't have the ability to process that and decide for themselves. So.... They won't be watching mine other than a few hours here & there. And if they try to tell ours how to believe, I'll happily start telling my 16yo brother all about ours. Lol.

(Am slightly irritated with them right now... They borrowed our vacuum because theirs was broken. When my dad brought it back yesterday, he didn't bother even knocking and just walked right in. Getting ready to put a sign on our door that says "Knock. You don't live here.")


----------



## GingerPanda

Wow, suddenly glad I live in a different state from my parents.


----------



## kaili

Bibliophile said:


> We're in the same boat... My sister is a single mom & so my parents watch my nephew a lot. She's an atheist. They're the speaking in languages type Christians.... And they try their absolute hardest to indoctrinate him. A couple weeks ago my mom tried to pass it off as them "exposing" him to other beliefs. He's FIVE. Five year olds don't have the ability to process that and decide for themselves. So.... They won't be watching mine other than a few hours here & there. And if they try to tell ours how to believe, I'll happily start telling my 16yo brother all about ours. Lol.
> 
> (Am slightly irritated with them right now... They borrowed our vacuum because theirs was broken. When my dad brought it back yesterday, he didn't bother even knocking and just walked right in. Getting ready to put a sign on our door that says "Knock. You don't live here.")

HA especially since you're about to start TTC, the last thing I would want is my catholic father walking in while we're romping on the couch. Too far? LOL


----------



## GingerPanda

I had a temp drop and a BFN this morning. Just waiting for AF to show so I can start on the whiskey.


----------



## Bibliophile

Bwahaha Kaili! That's EXACTLY it! I'm actually designing a vinyl thing for our front door now.... "Knock if you don't live here." I'm hoping that'll be funny enough that people won't get offended. But whatever if they do. They should know better. They have a teenager at home and we still don't just walk in unless we're expected. 

Ginger, be oh so glad you live far away. I'd kill to be far away again. More hugs.


----------



## stuckinoki

I guess I've missed quite a bit on here.

Congratulations Ginger!! How exciting.

I had my D&C on the 14th, had a quant on the 17th [it was 4]. Had my follow up appointment on the 31st [HPT was negative]

And then I get this BS today.


Spoiler
https://i42.tinypic.com/2h6vqjk.jpg

Doctor said to wait a cycle. I absolutely can't believe it...we've had sex TWO TIMES since the D&C.

Ugh.


----------



## GingerPanda

Stucki, I was wondering about you!

Holy crap, the universe sucks. I really don't know what more to say about that. I'm surprised you O'd right after the D&C like that. Fuuuuuuck.


----------



## stuckinoki

Thanks hun.

I saw your journal and your banner is AWESOME. If you get bored, would I be able to persuade you to make me a chook one for my TTC/pregnancy journal? Just something simple like "Waiting for Chook". With my little chook picture on it??? I've been desperately trying to use the banner makers online but I absolutely SUCK at html code. Ugh. It's like a foreign language to me. lol
 



Attached Files:







chook - Copy.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 1









chook.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## stuckinoki

If not, that's totally cool too. I'll keep plugging away on the internet ones ;)


----------



## GingerPanda

I'd love to make you one! Do you want me to color those chicks yellow for you?




Also, I found this. It is both terrifying and hilarious:
"I have looked into the eyes of Satan, and he was wearing a 15% off sale earl grey cardigan."


----------



## stuckinoki

OOOOOooo. Yellow chooks would be AMAZING. Ginger you're the best!


----------



## stuckinoki

GingerPanda said:


> Also, I found this. It is both terrifying and hilarious:
> "I have looked into the eyes of Satan, and he was wearing a 15% off sale earl grey cardigan."

Oh. My. GodthatIdon'tbelieve in.


----------



## clynn11

Stucki!!! Wow hun another positive I followed your last thread and was broken hearted for you. I don't understand how people can believe in a god that seems to be so twisted and cruel to good people. 

GINGER I am so excited for you hun!!! Congrats!!!

Sorry ladies I rarely post on here but I do stalk you all to see how you are all doing <3 :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

stuckinoki said:


> OOOOOooo. Yellow chooks would be AMAZING. Ginger you're the best!

https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/stucki_waitingforchook_zpsf013decc.jpg

Code:

Spoiler
[IMG]https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/stucki_waitingforchook_zpsf013decc.jpg[/IMG]


Will that work? Honestly, I love making little things in Photoshop. I cruised around the "graphic request" board and filled all the requests that were recent, and then ran out. :haha:



Thanks, Clynn! Dust to you! :dust:


----------



## clynn11

Omg that is so cute Ginger, when I need one for my pregnancy journal i'll definitely be hitting you up ;) lol


----------



## GingerPanda

Sure!


----------



## stuckinoki

OMG. That's freaking adorable!!!! Thank you so very much Ginger!!!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Glad you like it!


----------



## stuckinoki

Ok Ginger, I'm going to be a complete pain in the ass here, but is there any way that you can just give me the little chicks colored in, in a super small size so that I can use them in my signature? Like so I can put one on each side? 

They're so cute I want to plaster them everywhere!!!!!

P.S. You're amazing...one of these days I'll have to learn photoshop!


----------



## GingerPanda

https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/chook_right_zpse14e14f4.jpg

Code:

Spoiler
[IMG]https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/chook_right_zpse14e14f4.jpg[/IMG]


https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/chook_left_zps92aa0150.jpg

Code:

Spoiler
[IMG]https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/chook_left_zps92aa0150.jpg[/IMG]



I AM QUICK LIKE A NINJA :ninja:


----------



## stuckinoki

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

Awesome. So freaking AWESOME. Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## Sbmack

Yaaaay. Congratulations, Ginger!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, Sb!


Stucki, maybe I should make a graphics shop thread in that forum or something. If you need anything, just let me know. I'm back to being a housewife, and am bored most days. :haha:


----------



## Sbmack

Wow,stuck. Not sure what to say. The universe does suck.... Just read your last journal entry. That nurse is a complete idiot. How could she be so self centered.


----------



## Bibliophile

Wow, Stuck. Longer post in your journal.

Nothing really new here... Expecting AF on Saturday, then just one more O to avoid and we are home free.


----------



## Bibliophile

Getting nervous about having more m/cs and trying to ignore it as well. :/


----------



## bubbles82

Ooh congrats ginger! Just popping in to see how you girls are all doing, love to see some new BFPs! :)


----------



## Bibliophile

How's everyone doing? 
Had my last positive OPK on Wednesday, so just another... 14 days to go & we're home free. :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Woohoo!

Everything's okay here. It's kind of a shame that the preggo version of this group is dead. I'm kind of getting sick of all the "god's little miracles" threads in first-tri.

Miss y'all!


----------



## Ameli

Hi All! GingerPanda - we should start the preggo version back up. I'm in, and I'm sure there are others out there! :flower:


----------



## GingerPanda

Let me put my Chinese leftovers in the steamer, and I'll create a new thread for us. I think the old one is too dead to revive.


----------



## Bibliophile

I might wander over with you if this thread doesn't get up & going again.... I definitely need some religion free chatter. My family has been ridiculous lately.


----------



## GingerPanda

Here it is!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...s-secular-humanist-moms-3-a.html#post28034441


----------



## Dragonfly

Spoke to my sons teacher when they had an open day for his class room about religion, was actually happy with what she said. I said my son wasnt christened and what way would that work. She said they dont even know who god is at that age anyway in a kinda tone like it was all silly sort of a thing. Cant explain to well but put me at ease. Said odd time there is bible stories. But dont actually teach religion for p1 and 2 maybe upwards she says they do. Nice school too. Lots of play in curriculum which was very unlike the convent school I went to which had no play and lots of god.


----------



## GingerPanda

Dragonfly, I asked in the other thread before I saw this. That's great news! I'm glad you've been put at ease. I know that's a big weight off your shoulders.


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi! Sorry I have been absent so long! Looks like I missed a lot! Congrats Ginger!!! I'm so happy for you!

This past cycle we pretty much gave up. We only DTD twice in June, have either been apart or staying at our parents houses, so finding time alone has been difficult. I stopped temping so had no idea where I was in my cycle, but figured I should have gotten my period by now.... Took two tests last week, BFN. Took a test this morning, BFP! 

Taking it easy and going to just not even think about it for a while. I'm either bout 5 weeks along or only 3 weeks, so it's very early. Keeping positive, but also not getting too excited. We all know how these things tend to go for me.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## GingerPanda

Great news, Viet! I'll be thinking of you, even if you're not thinking of you! I think staying positive is awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## Bibliophile

That's great, Viet. FX for a very sticky one this time. I'll probably be the same way (or try to, not sure I'll succeed) when we get a BFP. Sounds like a busy month!


----------



## Sbmack

Congrats, Viet!!! I'll be thinking of you too! 

Has anyone heard from Stuck??


----------



## vietmamsie

I guess I spoke to soon. I started bleeding last night and passed a good sized clot this morning along with heavy bleeding all day. Another little ball of cells that just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm so sorry, Viet. :hugs:

I'm trying to remember if you said they'd done testing or not to see what was going on? Genetics? NK cells? You deserve a rainbow.


----------



## Bibliophile

Noo! I'm so sorry. :(


----------



## Sbmack

:hugs: Viet. So sorry.


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm still around. We aren't ttc anymore so I'm just lurking.

Viet, I'm so very sorry love. I wish there was something I could say to ease your pain &#9829;


----------

